# Leichtbau Tuning [Thread]



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. April 2007)

Also da einige von uns ständig danach streben das "Ultimativ leichte Trial Bike" zu bauen..zu tunen...zu besitzen... erstell ich hier nun diesen Thread und hoffe dadurch vielleicht noch nen paar Tricks zu erhaschen um mein Bike noch etwas leichter zu machen...

Wäre cool wenn ihr genau beschreibt welches Teil ihr wie modifiziert habt oder durch welches neue Teil ihr wieviel Gewicht gespart habt..
vielleicht auch mit FOTO... 
wäre doch gelacht wenn die Leute die Porsche, AUDI und BMW entwickeln ...nicht auch in der Lage wären das leichteste Trial Bike zu bauen... SEAT kommt aus Spanien und Peugeot aus Frankreich... also bitte ...her mit den GEwichten..

ich fange mal einfach an...

-TRy-All Gummi Griffe(75g) ersetzt durch Monty Schaumstoff Griffe(15g) ersparniss 60g

..gestern hab ich von Felgenband durch Teserfilm ersetzen gehört..und und und...

ich bin gespannt


Marco


----------



## trail-kob (19. April 2007)

Boudenzüge und Leitungen auf korrekte Länge bringen, das spart bis 100gr...

Löcher ausfeilen in den VR aber meiner Meinung nur dort !!! Aus Stabilitätsgründen.

Rockringe lassen sich auch im Profilbohren, aber muss vorher genau abgemessen werden, damit sich der Ring nich nachher verbiegt. 30g

VP-Pedale inneren Käfig entfernen und nur mit dem äußeren fahren.

Kettenspanerholm ausbohren oder wenn noch vorhanden Schaltung abbauen und auf Singlespeed und Kettenspanner umrüsten

VR mit Dünnen Messerspeichen von SAPIM versehen...

Gabel mit Aluschaft verbauen ! BT 5 BT 6 Gabeln sind klasse!

Von DISC auf AVID ULTIMATE V-Brake zurückrüsten... fährt sich klasse spart 230g bei Einsatz einer 90g Nabe vorn im Laufrad...

jaja man kann eine Menge ******** machen....


ABER FAHRT DOCH EINFACH... DAS GEHT AUCH MIT 11kg oder mit 10,5kg ist scheiss egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. April 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:


> ABER FAHRT DOCH EINFACH... DAS GEHT AUCH MIT 11kg oder mit 10,5kg ist scheiss egal.



warum hast dich dann damit beschäftigt?? und warum wiegt Benito´s Rad statt 9,2kg 8,1kg ?!?

naja...wird ja niemand zum tunen gezwungen...


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (19. April 2007)

tuning hin oder her.am anfang machts die technik.ich habe vor 2 jahren angefangen mit einen monty b 221 stock trial.was wohl der ofen gewogen hat...aber das tuning ums gewicht macht suechtig!!!ich gebs zu.aber messerspeichen???ich habe im vr die haelfte der speichen raus,aluspeichen und alunippel...rockring gebohrt...pervers wirds wenn du anfaengst mit titanschrauben usw.dann gehts an die kohle.


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (19. April 2007)

habe schon ueberlegt die reifenflanke zu bearbeiten...naja.


----------



## crap (19. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> wäre doch gelacht wenn die Leute die Porsche, AUDI und BMW entwickeln ...nicht auch in der Lage wären das leichteste Trial Bike zu bauen... SEAT kommt aus Spanien und Peugeot aus Frankreich... also bitte .



Und die Englaender haben Ariel Motors, Zolfe, Lotus frueher, Caterham, das Caparo-Projekt, Radical Motors... wenn Du einmal in einem Auto von denen gefahren bist, ziehst Du Dir im Audi RS4 freiwillig Busfahrerbekleidung an und machst ein Fahrtzielschild hinter die Frontscheibe. So gesehen muessten wir alle an unseren Raedern ESP und vollelektronische Tretlagerhoehenverstellung sowie Lenkergriffheizung haben.


Zum Thema:
Der Kettenschutz vorne sollte kein Ring sein, denn man setzt ja immer an denselben zwei Stellen auf:

http://www.koxx.fr/media/bike/uploads/HDDB458101997100d/bike_0.jpg


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2007)

crap schrieb:


> Und die Englaender haben Ariel Motors, Zolfe, Lotus frueher, Caterham, das Caparo-Projekt, Radical Motors... wenn Du einmal in einem Auto von denen gefahren bist, ziehst Du Dir im Audi RS4 freiwillig Busfahrerbekleidung an und machst ein Fahrtzielschild hinter die Frontscheibe.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



Du kannst nen Serien Wagen wie den RS4 auch nicht mit nem Hochgezüchteten Engländer "schrott" vergleichen...Die Dinger haben meist extreme Motorleistungen und super Werte werden aber auf den Tacho niemals soviele Kilometer kriegen wien RS4...mal abgesehen davon RS4 und Busfahrerkleidung...käm schon cool!....also lange Rede kurzer Sinn aufpassen wo man wieviel tuned...denn sonnst mach das KOXX "knooxx"


----------



## Levelboss (19. April 2007)

Vorm trialen aufs Klo gehen: einige 100g


----------



## crap (19. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben meist extreme Motorleistungen und super Werte werden aber auf den Tacho niemals soviele Kilometer kriegen wien RS4...



Die Motordaten sind bei den Englaendern bis auf den Caparo eigentlich ziemlich unspektakulaer, eher Serie. Der Leichtbau und der damit entstehende Fahrspass   ist das Spektakulaere an den Kisten.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. April 2007)

Wo soll man da nur anfangen.

Möglichkeiten: 

Felgenflanken bohren 
RR so ausdrehn das oben nur noch der dicke Rand stehn bleibt
Naben innen ausdrehn damit sie nur noch ne dünne Wandung haben
Felgen fräsen aber net zu viel wegen stabilität wie schon gesagt wurde
Alunippel müssen sein  
leichte Gabel mit dünnem Schaft wobei ich nicht drauf vertrauen würde
American Classic Naben verbauen die sind leicht und halten
vorne HS33 und ne 50g American Classic Nabe einbauen
Monty Platinum FSA Tretlager is schön leicht 
Alukurbelschrauben
Aluschrauben weil leichter als Titan aber nur wo keine übermäßige Belastung herst 
Monty Vorbau Lenkercombi am 20" die leichteste und beste Combi
Vorne leichte BMX Reifen, gibt es einige
leichte Kette

Und es gibt noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten  aber obs was bringt?
Für gesponserte Leute bestimmt aber für normale Fahrer is Leichtbau immer eine Frage des Geldes. Und Leichtbau heist auch immer nach einiger Zeit die  Teile austauschen da sonst ungewollte Unfälle passieren könnten


----------



## locdog (19. April 2007)

crap schrieb:


> Und die Englaender haben Ariel Motors, Zolfe, Lotus frueher, Caterham, das Caparo-Projekt, Radical Motors... wenn Du einmal in einem Auto von denen gefahren bist, ziehst Du Dir im Audi RS4 freiwillig Busfahrerbekleidung an und machst ein Fahrtzielschild hinter die Frontscheibe. So gesehen muessten wir alle an unseren Raedern ESP und vollelektronische Tretlagerhoehenverstellung sowie Lenkergriffheizung haben.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...




da hast du recht, die deutschen konnen nicht "leiches" bauen. bin selbst uberzeuget "englander" fan, habe schon paar jaguars gefahren, klar nicht sooo leicht wie nen Ariel atom oder exige aber immer noch leicher wie ne SL (super leicht - haha) wurst  , und halten auch mehr aus (polnische dekra statistik: 7 jahre alter jaguar XJR auf 4. platz)

zurruck zum thema 
DT 1,8*1,6*1,8 speichen und alu nipel furs VR und HR ist kein geheimnis. halt aber viel aus, keien probleme und gute 200g weniger als standart (70 weniger pro rad gegen uber 2mmspeicehn und 30galunippel weniger als die messingteile) .

VR 90g schwalbe schlauch und HR 130g continental, halt auch seeeehr gut,

VR Reifen, schwalbe nobby nic (474g) , wiegt um die 220-250g weniger als tryall und hat nur beim nassen ein klein bischen weniger gripp


EDIT: habs geandert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. April 2007)

wenn möglich immer gleich die GRamm Zahlen...dann kann man abwegen ob es sich für einen lohnt...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> wenn möglich immer gleich die GRamm Zahlen...dann kann man abwegen ob es sich für einen lohnt...



omg du verlangst was


----------



## crap (19. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> wenn möglich immer gleich die GRamm Zahlen...dann kann man abwegen ob es sich für einen lohnt...



Richtig, mea culpa, das hier sind die Gewichte fuer die optimierten Try-All-Schutzringe (fuer Fahrer mit linkem oder rechtem Fuss vorne gibt es unterschiedliche Teile) im Vergleich zum normalen Try-All-Vollring:
optimiert: 41 gr, 34 gr
20-Zahn-Vollring 51 gr

Da rentiert sichs, wa.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. April 2007)

ach und ich finde meine kleinen Freunde übrigens ganz süß...wenn auch teuer


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. April 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Vorm trialen aufs Klo gehen: einige 100g



wenn ich deinen klumpen sehe, dann versteh ich natürlich das du hier nicht mitreden kannst


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2007)

naja ich denke mal gewicht am eingenen körper sparen (der klo gang) bring nichts- sehr wenig, denn man merkt das doch eh nicht, oder hat einer schon mal nen erfolg damit gehabt. wenn das rad leichter ist merkt man das ganz kla. aber okay. leichtbau kost mir zuviel geld. 
Aber kurbeln: Shimano Hollowtech 2 oder das erste mit octalink, ist super steif und leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (19. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> wenn ich deinen klumpen sehe, dann versteh ich natürlich das du hier nicht mitreden kannst



also ich fand seine Antwort sehr originell und kreativ...

pffff.... du willst nur eine Benitoschleuder


----------



## dane08 (19. April 2007)

@ bsxl du kennst doch den benito persönlich ,oder? Wieso fragste ihn nicht?Oder verrät der nichts?


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. April 2007)

ich denke vorm fahren gehn mal richtig KACKEN bringt tausendmal mehr als paar gramm am rockring, weil wenn du die ganze zeit aufn pott musst, dann bist du reichlich wenige motiviert zu trialen.
is auch wichtig wie groß der hebel is, von der stelle aus gesehn, wo man das gewicht spart, also wie weit sie vom schwerpunkt des bikes entfernt is. 
so werden sich 100 gramm am VR wesentlich mehr bemerkbar machen als an den pedalen!


----------



## AxLpAc (19. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> naja ich denke mal gewicht am eingenen körper sparen (der klo gang) bring nichts- sehr wenig, denn man merkt das doch eh nicht, oder hat einer schon mal nen erfolg damit gehabt.



 wie schrecklich muss solchen leuten die welt ohne humor vorkommen....


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. April 2007)

Ganzkörperrasur !!! und nacksch fahren ... davor noch ma ordentlich waschen, damit alle Hautschuppen runter gehen.... ahja und Nägel so weit wie möglich runterfeilen


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Ganzkörperrasur !!! und nacksch fahren ... davor noch ma ordentlich waschen, damit alle Hautschuppen runter gehen.... ahja und Nägel so weit wie möglich runterfeilen



ja und nochma einen runterholen oder runterholen lassen bringt locker nochmal
nen Kilo.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ja und nochma einen runterholen oder runterholen lassen bringt locker nochmal
> nen Kilo.



Diät wer natürlich auch nicht schlecht ...


----------



## MK trial (19. April 2007)

alu hebel austauschen gegen carbon Hope hebel bringt auf jeder seite 12g 
alu 20g  carbon 8g ist zwar nicht viel aber immer hin mein bike wiegt jetzt
sage und schreibe 8,62 kg monty  ti 221 ( 06 )


geiz ist geil


----------



## esgey (19. April 2007)

Schwalbe Fast Fred 26x2.0 : 350g / 26x2.25 : 470g / 26x2.35 : 490g (selbst nachgewogen).

Ansonsten geht natürlich auch Klingel abbauen.


----------



## luckygambler (19. April 2007)

nur noch light-pordukte kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. April 2007)

Coladosen fahren


----------



## trial-king (19. April 2007)

Carbon Lenker! Easton MonkeyLite DH 225gramm 710mm breite 
Zoo! Lenker 305gramm 740mm breite!


Lohnt sich sowas???


----------



## Monty98 (19. April 2007)

ich werf mal das Stichwort "Syntace" in die Runde...


----------



## locdog (19. April 2007)

trial-king schrieb:


> Carbon Lenker! Easton MonkeyLite DH 225gramm 710mm breite
> Zoo! Lenker 305gramm 740mm breite!
> 
> 
> Lohnt sich sowas???



ich hab nen VIZ logicbar der wiegt 290g bei 750mm und halt bei mir schon uber nen jahr


----------



## KermitB4 (19. April 2007)

@ BSXL

die Monty-Griffe taugen den Schuss pulver nicht, der Marko durfte die fast bei jedem Fahren tauschen, so dünn sind die. Ich finde die TryAll schaumstoff geiler.

Anstatt dem Stiky ( 500 gr ) lieber den Schwalbe Mow Joe zum Citytrialen nehmen. Spart 120 gr. Das teil rollt wie hund ! Bilder gibts in meiner Gallerie.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2007)

für die Männer, Hot S fahren. und ansonst vorne 28loch hinten 32. und am besten vorne kein trial VR fahren. ne normale MTB felge spaart. mavic hat welche mit 450g, allerdings nicht für natur geiegnet da die schmal sind. 
aber ich selber habe nichts von dem am rad. und mein darkhorse wog 10,7kg, mit schaltwerk 1000g VR 32z rockring,....


----------



## KermitB4 (19. April 2007)

Ansonsten noch wie schon vom MSC-Trialer erwähnt, die VR-Nabe tauschen.

Bei mir werde ich demnächst die Monty-Ti nabe mit scheibenbremsaufnahme (welche ich eh nicht benötige) durch eine American Classic Nabe tauschen. Bringt auch noch mal 100 gr.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (19. April 2007)

Da fällt mir gleich noch einer ein:

Anstatt dem Felgenband kann man auch Alufolie fahren, geht auch. Hab ich schon probiert.

MFG


----------



## trial-king (19. April 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> ich hab nen VIZ logicbar der wiegt 290g bei 750mm und halt bei mir schon uber nen jahr



Aber der ist doch nicht aus Carbon! 


Würde gerne wissen ob hier jmd einen Carbon lenker fährt, wäre nett wenn mir jmd zu dem was sagen könnte!  

MFG

TK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (20. April 2007)

trial-king schrieb:


> Aber der ist doch nicht aus Carbon!
> 
> 
> Würde gerne wissen ob hier jmd einen Carbon lenker fährt, wäre nett wenn mir jmd zu dem was sagen könnte!
> ...



ne, ist aus 7075 alu

den carbon lenker hatte ich mahl kurz gefahren wahr aber viel flacher, so wie die try-all


----------



## Schevron (20. April 2007)

meiner Meinung nach taugen die Monty schaumstoff Griffe auch nix. Zu dünn und gehen so schnell kaput das man schon n hunderter pack kaufen muß
Aber leicht sind sie halt. das muß man ihnen lassen.


der Vollständigkeit halber: Bashguard ausfräsen und schmäler machen. oder eben RR fahren.

RB Hebel dran klatschen

zb. Monty VR mit 28 Loch fahren statt eins mit 32 oder gar 36

als Citytrialer nen abgefahrenen Reifen statt einen neuen. ev dann noch die seitlichen Reststollen abschleifen oder abschneiden

fouriers alu ritzel (12T) hinten statt Stahl ritzel. ich weiß die grammzahlen nicht, aber wies sich in der Hand angefühlt hat war das schon einiges.

Lack bzw Pulverbeschichtung von den Teilen runter. Ramen vor allem, ev auch felgen, usw.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. April 2007)

@ Monty Schaumstoff Griffe.... es gibt da nen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied...  hatte immer diese Griffe und die haben so einen Monat gehalten...neulich hab ich neue von Monty bestellt und die waren extra ultra thin... die haben bei mir 1 stunde gehalten...konnte jetzt noch ein paar von den stabileren ergattern...und die sind TOP.. 

@fouriers alu ritzel (12T)  ... hab ich doch auch alles  bringt 20g 

..und wie ein guter Freund aus Freiburg mal meinte...10x20g sind auch 200g


----------



## trail-kob (20. April 2007)

mit noch weniger Luft fahren bringt bestimmt auch noch 0,00097 Gramm...

Oder H² Tanken... äh in die Reifen bis maximal 1,5 Bar...


----------



## hst_trialer (20. April 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Vorm trialen aufs Klo gehen: einige 100g



auch wenn es recht unesthetisch werden könnte und im falle eines falles schmerzhaft sei könnte....

Runter die Klamotten und mit Sandalen fahren... oder noch besser FlipFlops... die wiegen ja echt nix!!!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. April 2007)

@ alle die es nicht so ganz verstehen um was es mir geht.. ...wir wissen schon wie z.B. Benito sein Bike auf 8,1kg bringt... aber vielleicht hat er ja was übersehen... ich könnte hier ne ultra lange liste schreiben was wieviel bringt...aber dachte ich höre mal was von euch  ...
aber langsam aber sicher wundert mich nicht das immer mehr dem Forum den Rücken zu kehren... sind halt doch ne menge spacken hier im Internet 

aber Ausnahmen bestätigen ja doch die Regel...und ist glaub ich besser wenn ich mich weiterhin mit den Leuten per ICQ austausche die nicht am Gewicht der Baggy sparen sondern sich lieber Löcher in die Felgen machen...

Cheers
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. April 2007)

Hab gerade mal bißl nachgeforscht. Die Avidscheiben solln ja auch ziemlich leicht sein das wären bei der 160er so 95g. Wenn man mal den Vergleich zur Louise Scheibe zieht dann hat man auch einiges gespart. Und wie Marco schon sagte lackierte Felgen also mit Farbe sind auch um einiges schwerer als die silbernen unlackierten Felgen. Wenn man an solchen Sachen spart läbert sich einiges zusammen und der Stabilität tut es auch keinen Schaden.


----------



## dane08 (20. April 2007)

Stimmt schon .Irgendwie wird dieses interessante und wichtige thema hier lächerlich gemacht.Aber ich bitte darum das es nicht über icq diskutiert wird, denn mich interesiert es schon und ich stehe nur über das forum und nicht per icq mit anderen trialern in kontakt.

p.s.
sry das ich die frage net ganz richtig verstanden hatte aber jetzt weis ich ja das es dir darum geht noch mehr gewicht zu sparen ,an stellen an die andere nicht gedacht haben.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. April 2007)

ich hab mal im netz nach alu-discs geschaut. die sollen ja auch von der bremsleistung besser sein.
schaut mal bei www.notubes.com rein. die 160er disc wiegt da 59g, die haben aber auch noch viele andere leichtbau produkte


----------



## Fabi (20. April 2007)

Augen auf!
notubes.com" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				notubes.com schrieb:
			
		

> *Not recommended for Trials competition


----------



## freak91 (20. April 2007)

Für die die nur aufem hinterrad hüpfen vorderrad,gabel usw. ausbaun


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2007)

mal ne dumme idee, aber vll. nutz das ja jem. Tubles fahren. hmm, aber ob das nu so funktioniert.


----------



## plazermen (20. April 2007)

besser ware schon die Läufer an Reifen (mindestens an Randen) anbohren. Panaracer hat's lange im angebot, doch die machen eigentlich "pluszeichenformige" Locher.


----------



## trialsrider (20. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mal ne dumme idee, aber vll. nutz das ja jem. Tubles fahren. hmm, aber ob das nu so funktioniert.



is tubeless net sogar schwerer?


----------



## AxLpAc (20. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> is tubeless net sogar schwerer?



ist ehh egal, da die chance beim trialen mitm reifen umzuknicken und somit vollkommen reifendruck zu verlieren viel zu groß ist. Kann mir auch vorstellen, dass teilweise von leichten fahrern ein gewisser minimalluftdruck für tubeless-systeme nicht erreicht werden würde...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. April 2007)

So, hier jetzt mal ein tuning Beitrag von mir...  

Für mich war aber mehr das Aussehen, als die Gewichtsersparnis ausschlaggebend, aber ein paar Gramm kann man so auch sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2007)

das erlennungs zeichen für euren "verein"


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2007)

jo hab heute mal meine lenker vorabu kobo gewogen: 446g. so schwer war vor ein paar wochen alleine mein lenker. Achja lenker ist von nem 231 x lite. und vorbau monty pro.


----------



## Levelboss (22. April 2007)

Um hier nochmal was sinnvolles beizutragen:
Bei Felgen ist das Ventilloch ja immer gegenüber vom Felgenstoß...
Wenn man aus dem ursprünglichen Ventilloch nun ein großes Loch macht und am Stoß ein neues Ventilloch bohrt, kann man einiges sparen.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. April 2007)

@ Felix, das bringt aber unwucht oder?

Mal was anderes, ich fahre ja jetzt vorne noch einen Schnellspanner an meinem ZOO! Kann ich den einfach austauschen gegen 2 Laufradschrauben?

Spart ja auch viel.

MFG


----------



## koxxrider (22. April 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @ Felix, das bringt aber unwucht oder?
> 
> Mal was anderes, ich fahre ja jetzt vorne noch einen Schnellspanner an meinem ZOO! Kann ich den einfach austauschen gegen 2 Laufradschrauben?
> 
> ...





bringt keine unwucht, das wird sogar noch besser

ja, das mim schnellspanner hab ich ma gemacht, muss man halt nur gewinde rein machen für die schrauben


----------



## Dr.Hasi (22. April 2007)

ja man die masse wird reduziert, der massenträgheitsmoment wird dadurch ja kleiner, und ich glaube nicht das die die felgen wuchten? zumindest nicht bei trial felgen.
flo


----------



## KermitB4 (22. April 2007)

Ich fahre momentan noch eine MontyTi Nabe vorne die müsste doch eigentlich ein gewinde an beiden seiten schon drin haben oder?

MFG


----------



## isah (22. April 2007)

Yup, denke schon. An meiner Monty TI fahr ich schrauben.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. April 2007)

Findet jemand auf die schnelle das Gewicht des LX Schnellspanners, ich find dazu nix.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (23. April 2007)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du in die achse mal so auf die schnelle ein gewinde rein bekommst. meiner meinung nach sind achsen gehärtet... wäre glaub ich scade um den gewindeschneider!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. April 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du in die achse mal so auf die schnelle ein gewinde rein bekommst. meiner meinung nach sind achsen gehärtet... wäre glaub ich scade um den gewindeschneider!




Die Achsen sind definitiv nicht gehärtet brauchst bloß mal den Feilentest machen und bei Frontnaben sind die Achsen eh meist aus Alu


----------



## Eisbein (23. April 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Findet jemand auf die schnelle das Gewicht des LX Schnellspanners, ich find dazu nix.
> 
> MFG



ich glaube der wiegt so 30-50g. bin mir aer nicht sicher.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Die Achsen sind definitiv nicht gehärtet brauchst bloß mal den Feilentest machen und bei Frontnaben sind die Achsen eh meist aus Alu



die achsen sind aus alu??? was für ne legierung? sorry aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen

man kann übrigens auch gehärtete stähle feilen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es mit gewinde schneiden ist...


----------



## KermitB4 (23. April 2007)

Also ich habe heute den Schnellspanner gegen die normalen Achsschrauben ausgetauscht. Hat eine gewichtsersparnis von 35 gramm gebracht.

MFG


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. April 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> die achsen sind aus alu??? was für ne legierung? sorry aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
> 
> man kann übrigens auch gehärtete stähle feilen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es mit gewinde schneiden ist...



Kuck dich mal um. Ich kann dir auf anhieb 5 Firmen aufzählen die vorne Aluachsen verwenden sprich American Classic,Viz,Chris King,Hügi,Tune,Try all,  usw. Die Legierung is wie meistens 7075. Ach ja klar kann man gehärtet Teile Feilen aber nur mit ner Diamantfeile und in dem Fall mein ich ne HSS Feile.

Glaubs mir alter aber von den Sachen habsch mehr Ahnung als dir lieb is  Und langsam geht mir dieses schei$$ angezweifel hier im Forum auch aufm Sack wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man einfach mal die Fresse halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (23. April 2007)

tesa anstatt felgenband= 45 gr
alu speichennippel=40 gr


----------



## KermitB4 (23. April 2007)

Ansonsten ist mir gerade noch eingefallen, dass man noch bestimmt das ein oder anderen Grämmchen sparen kann, wenn man den Gabelschaft auf die richtige Länge bringt. Werde ich morgen mal machen.

Wie hast du denn das Tesaband verwendet? Mit der klebenden Seite nach oben? Da bleibt doch der ganze dreck drauf hängen oder?

MFG


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. April 2007)

man kann die magura halterungen bedenkenlos 3 mal aufbohren.
spart aber nur knapp 18gramm bro bremse.





und die kurzen monty bremsbeläge verwenden.
1. ist der druckpunkt besser.
2. sind sie etwas leichter.

Ich fahre wegen des druckpunkts hinten auch stahl, statt Aluschrauben. Die Aluschrauben verbiegen sich regelmäßig.


----------



## AxLpAc (23. April 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn das Tesaband verwendet? Mit der klebenden Seite nach oben? Da bleibt doch der ganze dreck drauf hängen oder?
> 
> MFG



benutz doch mal deinen Kopf - wie kann man sich nur so anstellen...!?! Tu uns den Gefallen und frag bei McPaper wie sich das mit dem Tesa verhält!


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. April 2007)

und dabei is das wetter doch so schön??? komisch...


----------



## KermitB4 (24. April 2007)

@ Axl,

du neunmalkluger, weisst natürlich sofort bescheid! Wenn ich schon Tesa nehme, dann will ich nicht 2 lagen davon in meiner Felge haben sondern nur eine. Darum hab ich gefragt.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (24. April 2007)

was ist eigentlich bei euch das max. beim hr leichtbau.bin gerade am ueberlegen ein paar speichen zu entnehmen...sinnvoll???


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (24. April 2007)

ach ja,woher bekomme ich mal eine kleine guenstige drehbank her???echt wichtig!!!


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (24. April 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> die achsen sind aus alu??? was für ne legierung? sorry aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
> 
> man kann übrigens auch gehärtete stähle feilen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es mit gewinde schneiden ist...



wie weit ist denn stralsund vom weissenhäuser strand entfernt???


----------



## alien1976 (24. April 2007)

Speichen auszuöassen davon rate ich dir ab. da sich so die Kraft ungleich verteilt. 

Ich habe bei mir das Gewicht von 12 Speichen pro Laufrad gespart durch Wechsel

Von 2mmSpeichen und MessingNippel

Zu DT Revolution 1.8x1.5x1.8 und AluNippel

Sind 100Gramm pro Laufrad. 
Ich fahre des jetzt seit ich den Bock habe so ca 1Jahr und hab nicht einmal nachzentrieren müssen. Total stabil und flexibel selbst bei 2m Drops und sonstige harte Sachen. Nippel hab ich mit Schraubensicherung mittelfest eingeklebt.

Und die zu Beschleunigende Rotirende Masse  ist auch weniger was sofert bemerkbar war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontyXL (24. April 2007)

ich habe am Wochenende mal 2Kg mehr an meinem Biken befestigt und ich muss sagen das
ich troztdem meine 8Epl hoch gekommen bin. Das einzige wo ich es wirklich gemerkt habe war 
beim sitehop hat aber auch nur 3-4cm ausgemacht daher weiss ich echt nicht ob sich das überhaupt
lohnt so viel Kohle in leichtbau Teile zustecken da diese ja auch nicht länger halten


----------



## MontyXL (24. April 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du in die achse mal so auf die schnelle ein gewinde rein bekommst. meiner meinung nach sind achsen gehärtet... wäre glaub ich scade um den gewindeschneider!





Das 05 bis 07 MOnty ti hat 100% sicher Alu achsen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (24. April 2007)

es geht nicht nur darum höher zu springen...es geht auch um den ErmüdungsFaktor z.B. in einem Wettkampf...lauf mal mit nem 10 kg Eimer die Treppen hoch...und lauf mal ohne den Eimer


----------



## trialsrider (24. April 2007)

MontyXL schrieb:


> ich habe am Wochenende mal 2Kg mehr an meinem Biken befestigt und ich muss sagen das
> ich troztdem meine 8Epl hoch gekommen bin. Das einzige wo ich es wirklich gemerkt habe war
> beim sitehop hat aber auch nur 3-4cm ausgemacht daher weiss ich echt nicht ob sich das überhaupt
> lohnt so viel Kohle in leichtbau Teile zustecken da diese ja auch nicht länger halten



hast du dir gewichte an dein rad gehangen ja? oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen mit den 2kg gewicht zusätzlich.


----------



## koxxrider (24. April 2007)

MontyXL schrieb:


> ich habe am Wochenende mal 2Kg mehr an meinem Biken befestigt und ich muss sagen das
> ich troztdem meine 8Epl hoch gekommen bin. Das einzige wo ich es wirklich gemerkt habe war
> beim sitehop hat aber auch nur 3-4cm ausgemacht daher weiss ich echt nicht ob sich das überhaupt
> lohnt so viel Kohle in leichtbau Teile zustecken da diese ja auch nicht länger halten



 du kannst doch garkeine 8Epl


----------



## hst_trialer (24. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> ...Glaubs mir alter aber von den Sachen habsch mehr Ahnung als dir lieb is  Und langsam geht mir dieses schei$$ angezweifel hier im Forum auch aufm Sack wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man einfach mal die Fresse halten



vielen dank für die ach so nette antwort!!!

wenn ich sowas hier lese hab ich echt kein bock mich weiter einzubringen.
ich hatte gehofft, dass eine gewisse nettiquette so langsam jeden hier erreicht hätte. scheint ja nicht der fall zu sein.

ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, da ich auch nicht alles testen kann. als angehender diplom-ingenieur hätte ich zumindest nicht erwartet das naben mit alu-achsen im trial-sport anklang finden...

vielen dank!


----------



## hst_trialer (24. April 2007)

ZOO!WÄRTER schrieb:


> wie weit ist denn stralsund vom weissenhäuser strand entfernt???



laut google.maps rund 284 km...
willst etwa mal vorbeikommen??


----------



## jockie (24. April 2007)

Echo hat die Alu-Achsen sogar hinten. Überdimensioniert hält das.


----------



## isah (24. April 2007)

bein jemandem der nur suppe isst vielleicht, die knackt bei mir weg wie nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (24. April 2007)

Gut...klar...bei deinem grenzbayerischen Sumo-Schranz-Stil.

Da D ja nun auch die europäische Übergewichtstabelle anführt, kannst du dich übrigens langsam wieder über den Teich nach Hause trollen.


----------



## locdog (25. April 2007)

bei der bt 05 und 06 nabe ist auch ne alu achse verbaut, bei den 05 model ist die 10mm nach 8 monaten gebrochen, aber bei dem 06 modell halt die schon uber nen jahr lang (12mm)


----------



## MontyXL (25. April 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> du kannst doch garkeine 8Epl



am W mache ich ein Vid für dich Rene  
KOennen ja mal wieder zusammen fahren


----------



## luckygambler (26. April 2007)

ah heute fiel mir auf dass anmeinem 26er singlespeed die haltedinger für den Schaltzug überflüssig sind. könnte man abflexen, also rein hypothetisch . ich werde mienje dran lassen. denke das spart nur ein paar gramm.


----------



## koxxrider (26. April 2007)

MontyXL schrieb:


> am W mache ich ein Vid für dich Rene
> KOennen ja mal wieder zusammen fahren



freu mich schon...sehen uns ja vllt am 1.mai


----------



## MontyXL (27. April 2007)

jo vielleicht weiss aber auch noch nicht ob ich Di morgen wieder fahren darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. April 2007)

Die Aktion hat 30g gebracht und verändert die Stabilität nicht sonderlich


----------



## Icke84 (30. April 2007)

wie ziehn da felgenbremsen? schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. April 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> wie ziehn da felgenbremsen? schonmal ausprobiert?



Ne, weil ich vorne nur Scheibe fahre


----------



## Party-Biker (30. April 2007)

hey ,
wie were es denn mit v-brakes fahren ?? schöne xtr mit nokon ...
fährt der felix mücke doch auch !!! un vorne auch felghe anflexen sparty mindestens 2 gr.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. April 2007)

Party-Biker schrieb:


> hey ,
> wie were es denn mit v-brakes fahren ?? schöne xtr mit nokon ...
> fährt der felix mücke doch auch !!! un vorne auch felghe anflexen sparty mindestens 2 gr.



ja ne is scho klar


----------



## Martin Kohnert (1. Mai 2007)

Kleine Frage nebenbei, da ihr grad beim feilen&co. seid. 
wie krieg ich in das eine loch der magura 4-punktaufnahme (bei dem das gewinde komplett rausgerissen ist) ein 8/1er Gewinde rein, 
ohne das das quadrat (von der 4-punktaufnahme) in dem das loch aufgebohrt werden soll, mir dann beim bremsen wegreißt????

Sorry das ich hier so reinschreibe, hoffe trotzdem auf eine kompetente antwort.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2007)

Martin Kohnert schrieb:


> Kleine Frage nebenbei, da ihr grad beim feilen&co. seid.
> wie krieg ich in das eine loch der magura 4-punktaufnahme (bei dem das gewinde komplett rausgerissen ist) ein 8/1er Gewinde rein,
> ohne das das quadrat (von der 4-punktaufnahme) in dem das loch aufgebohrt werden soll, mir dann beim bremsen wegreißt????
> 
> Sorry das ich hier so reinschreibe, hoffe trotzdem auf eine kompetente antwort.



Wenn bei dir bloß die Gewindegänge raus sind und nix von der Aufnahme abgebrochen ist könntest du nen normalen Helicoil (Gewindehülse) reindrehn und hättest dann auch wieder dein M5 er Gewinde. Ansonsten müßtest du mal ein Foto von der Sache machen damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Mai 2007)

Neuer TryAll Reifen 20" Stiky VR - 500Gramm
Komplett Runtergefahren - 410Gramm

Neuer TryAll Reifen 20" Stiky HR - 1030Gramm
Komplett Runtergefahren - 940Gramm

180Gramm "Ersparnis"


Bilder + Gewichte von meiner Angebohrten Felge kommen heut abend...


----------



## Martin Kohnert (1. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir bloß die Gewindegänge raus sind und nix von der Aufnahme abgebrochen ist könntest du nen normalen Helicoil (Gewindehülse) reindrehn und hättest dann auch wieder dein M5 er Gewinde. Ansonsten müßtest du mal ein Foto von der Sache machen damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann



Die Aufnahme an sich is ohne mängel nur das Loch is jetzt Ohne Gewinde
Gibts auch ne gewindehülse mit nem 6er außengewindegewinde auf M5???
Ich mach gleich mal nen Foto.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2007)

Martin Kohnert schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme an sich is ohne mängel nur das Loch is jetzt Ohne Gewinde
> Gibts auch ne gewindehülse mit nem 6er außengewindegewinde auf M5???
> Ich mach gleich mal nen Foto.



Ja dann gibt es doch garkeine Probleme   Einfach dieses Set kaufen (is  für M5 er Gewinde) und glücklich sein. Oder den Rahmen zum Jan schicken, der macht das auch gegen Bezahlung. Wobei ich empfehlen würde das wenn du den Rahmen zum Jan schicken solltest alle anderen Gewinde gleich mit machen zu lassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Mai 2007)

so hier mal meine zwei preparierten Laufräder...

VR - Echo Felge 06´ + Echo Nabe 06´

Laufradgewicht normal: 770Gramm
Laufradgewicht tuning: 719Gramm

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/S5000758.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/S5000759.JPG



HR - Echo Felge 06´ + Echo Nabe 06´

noch nich gewogen... Gewicht kommt irgendwann mal
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/S5000760.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/S5000761.JPG



> Bei Felgen ist das Ventilloch ja immer gegenüber vom Felgenstoß...
> Wenn man aus dem ursprünglichen Ventilloch nun ein großes Loch macht und am Stoß ein neues Ventilloch bohrt, kann man einiges sparen.



werd ich glaub mal demnächst am VR probieren


----------



## franktrial (1. Mai 2007)

@Nos-Trial

Hast du das alles mit einer feile rausgefeilt oder oder gefräst?


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Mai 2007)

Feile! *stolz sein*

sieht nach mehr Arbeit aus als es ist... Alu ist weich und einmal nich genau aufpassen und schon is zuviel weg!

2,5h ca. für Vorne und 2h für Hinten


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Feile! *stolz sein*
> 
> sieht nach mehr Arbeit aus als es ist... Alu ist weich und einmal nich genau aufpassen und schon is zuviel weg!
> 
> 2,5h ca. für Vorne und 2h für Hinten



So lange? Was für ne Feile hast du denn genommen? Grob oder Fein?


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> So lange? Was für ne Feile hast du denn genommen? Grob oder Fein?



beides, zuerst grob alles weggemacht und dann mit ner feinen die Ecken richtig rausgefeilen

vorher vergessen dazu zu schreiben
-von den 2,5 stunden warn ca. 45min anzeichnen und ausmessen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2007)

Habs mit so ner Feile gemacht....geht ziemlich gut. Naja pro Loch ca. 2min und und hab halt nur Grob angezeichnet...faulheit


----------



## koxxrider (1. Mai 2007)

viel spass noch


----------



## dane08 (1. Mai 2007)

wie hällt denn die echofelge fürs HR so? Ich hab in meiner 07er (hat mehr material) so schon öfters ne acht drin ,Einmal sogar so das die speichen komplett neu mussten. Dazu sei gesagt ich wiege nur 68 kg,die räder sind vom jan eingespeicht und ich fahre auch mit relativ hohem luftdruck.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> wie hällt denn die echofelge fürs HR so? Ich hab in meiner 07er (hat mehr material) so schon öfters ne acht drin ,Einmal sogar so das die speichen komplett neu mussten. Dazu sei gesagt ich wiege nur 68 kg,die räder sind vom jan eingespeicht und ich fahre auch mit relativ hohem luftdruck.



Also die 07er is eigentlich die stabilste Felge die ich bisher fürs Trial gesehn haben. Die Felge hat an sich schon eine sehr hohe Eigensteifigkeit was sonst keine von den anderen Felgen hat. Also richtig hart eingespeicht hält die Bombe. Also entweder du meinst doch die 06er Felge oder du machst irgendwas falsch  . Kann halt sein das die Speichen net genug Spannung haben deswegen mach sie einfach bißl fester wenn sie zu locker sein sollten. Ach ja, beim Reifendruck würde ich dann unter 3bar bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2007)

dann hat der jan mal wieder mit zu wenig spannung eingespeicht, hatte ich auch schon... einfach mal mehr spannung drauf geben, dann geht das i.wann auch wieder.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. Mai 2007)

@nosTrialer.... was hast du denn hinten für speichen drinn? Die orginal Monty?


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> @nosTrialer.... was hast du denn hinten für speichen drinn? Die orginal Monty?



die silbernen standart Speichen vom Göhrig schwarz lackiert...


----------



## dane08 (6. Mai 2007)

hatten wir das mit unterschutz anbohren abflexen usw. schon?
wie sieht das eig mit der stabilitätaus da könnt man ja gut was wegschneiden wenn man nicht oft aufm unterschutz landet oder? Wird der rahmen dann eig in irgendeiner art stärker belastet ?


----------



## jockie (6. Mai 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> hatten wir das mit unterschutz anbohren abflexen usw. schon?
> wie sieht das eig mit der stabilitätaus da könnt man ja gut was wegschneiden wenn man nicht oft aufm unterschutz landet oder? Wird der rahmen dann eig in irgendeiner art stärker belastet ?



Ja. Nö, nicht wirklich.


----------



## florianwagner (7. Mai 2007)

ich glaube um sein bike wirklich unter ein gewisses niveau zu bringen muss man sich auch mal "trauen" in andere radsparten reinzuschauen (siehe leichtbauforum). dem trialbike isses nämlich wurscht ob die nabe vorne normalerweise nur beim cc zum einsatz kommt. mein bike wiegt im moment ca. 9,5 kg und da geht schon fast nichts mehr zu tunen. vorne hab ich nen 90gr schlauch drin und nen nobby nic mit 500gr, was schon die absolute untergrenze darstellt. einzig am laufrad vorne bekommt demnächst noch ne erleichterung in form von ner carbonfelge und titanspeichen, aber die 9kg werd ich damit nicht mehr unterscheiten. 
ab nem gewissen grad muss man einfach auch selbst biketeile herstellen um noch was rauszuholen, weils für trial nicht so viele leichtbauteile gibt. die echo fraktion is einfach nur auf brutalles streetschranzen ala tuni ausgelegt,  da wiegt die singlespeed nabe locker über 300gr.
um noch mal aufs tuningpotenzial vom bsxl zurückzukommen, könnte ich mir höchstens noch titanspeichen oder leichere schläuche vorstellen. an weniger belasteten stellen wie klemmung der bremshebel kann man auch alu statt titan schrauben verwenden, oder wie ich an der disc je 3alu und 3titan schrauben. ansonnsten fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (7. Mai 2007)

@ florian
Könntest Du nicht mal eine kleine Dokumentation über Dein Bike und die "leichten" Maßnahmen daran reinstellen? Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert.


----------



## florianwagner (7. Mai 2007)

ok also ich fang mal mit den laufrädern an:

vr: nobby nic 2,1 500gr, schwalbe xxxlight schlauch 90gr, dtswiss nabe 240 revolution speichen 2-1.5-2mm und alunippel, die alte echo hinterradfelge aufgebohrt(auch die felgenflanken), und nen titan "schnellspanner" eingenbau
hr: echo singlespeed nabe(mit carbonhülse) dtswiss messerspeichen und alunippel, tryall felge 47mm(die löcher auf 30mm aufgebohrt), kenda nevegal 2,5 sticke mischung ca. 1000gr, michelin latex schlauch 130gr.
antrieb: kmc light kette(die mit löchern), tryall kurbeln, magnesium pedale, truvativ isis innenlager teamsl, tryall freilauf, echo rockring(gelocht und abgedreht), selbstgebauter carbon kettenspanner.
rahmen usw: adamant a1, echo gabel(die alte noch ca. 800gr), die kralle hab ich durch alu ersetzt(bilder in meiner galerie), keine spacer und den obersten ring vom steuersatz hab ich auch weggelassen, selbsbau carbon aheadkappe, echo vorbau und zoo lenker
bremsen: hs33 mit rbhebel, hope trial mit viz sheephead bremsscheibe 180mm
rest: am vorbau und der bremsscheibe titan schrauben sonst überall alu

in arbeit: carbonfelge für vorne mit umgebauter mavic nabe und titan speichen(gewichtsersparniss ca. 300-400gr)

also am meisten bringt gewicht an den laufrädern, da merkt man jede 100gr deutlich, wenn man einigermaßen gepflegt fährt ist das auch kein problem mal nen leichteren reifen zu fahren, vor allem vorne nicht. einfach bissi mehr luft rein und gut ist.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. Mai 2007)

wow, und damit kommste auf 9,5kg bei nem 26" (der a1 ist doch nen 26" rahmen oder?)
hätte ich nicht gedacht, ich muss meins nun auchmal wiegen 
flo


----------



## locdog (7. Mai 2007)

9,5? kaum zu glauben! ich wurd eher 9,9 sagen


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> 9,5? kaum zu glauben! ich wurd eher 9,9 sagen



ne du das ding ist der maßen leicht, das sind schon 9,5kg.


----------



## trialsrider (7. Mai 2007)

mach maln foto von deinem radl florianwagner würde das gern mal sehen scheint ja der Hammer zu sein was du da alles reingesteckt hast!


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Mai 2007)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> (der a1 ist doch nen 26" rahmen oder?)


jo!

respect! 9,5kg bei nem 26"  


wieviel wiegt den das neue Hoffmann 26" zum vergleich oder das 24"??

da is ja auch an jeder Ecke gespart... Sattelstütze, Steuerrohr und Monster-Löcher in der Felge


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (7. Mai 2007)

aluschrauben würde ich fast überall bedenkenlos ans bike bauen! vorallem würde ich sie titan schrauben 100mal eher vorziehen! kostenersparnis + optischer gewinn. aber wofür ich 26zoller beneide ist die auswahl der reifen die ihr habt!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. Mai 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> aluschrauben würde ich fast überall bedenkenlos ans bike bauen! vorallem würde ich sie titan schrauben 100mal eher vorziehen! kostenersparnis + optischer gewinn. aber wofür ich 26zoller beneide ist die auswahl der reifen die ihr habt!



Jo darum beneid ich die 26"er auch immer  Ik hätte aber net den Mut wie du Alex meine ganze Scheibenbremskonstruktion mit Aluschrauben zu versehn. Ik wunder mich sowieso wie sowas halten kann.


----------



## alien1976 (8. Mai 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> ich glaube um sein bike wirklich unter ein , höchstens noch titanspeichen oder leichere schläuche vorstellen. an weniger belasteten stellen wie klemmung der bremshebel kann man auch alu statt titan schrauben verwenden, oder wie ich an der disc je 3alu und 3titan schrauben. ansonnsten fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel ein.




Also Titanspeichen schön und gut Die sind leicht und Stabil nur leider nicht Flexibel. Deswegen hatt die ja DT Swiss auch wider vom Markt genommen weil die überall gerissen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (8. Mai 2007)

bin 1 jahr ohne nur eine Titan Speiche zu brechen zurecht gekommen 

hier noch was neues 






komplett Carbon BMX


----------



## dane08 (8. Mai 2007)

gab doch auch mal ein trialbike mit carbon rahemn sah glaub ich aber ziehmlich beschissen aus irgendwie son buntes fatpipe gerät


----------



## alien1976 (8. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> bin 1 jahr ohne nur eine Titan Speiche zu brechen zurecht gekommen
> 
> hier noch was neues
> 
> ...



Naja das Risiko wär mir zu Groß das die doch brechen zumal die Titanspeichen net so viel leichter als die DT Revolution sind. Gut bei 20" ist des vielleicht was anderes.


----------



## florianwagner (8. Mai 2007)

von sapim gibts glaub ich noch speichen 2-1.5-2mm in 180mm das reicht auf jeden fall für vorne.


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Mai 2007)

Stahlflex weg -> normale Leitung hin

sinnvoll? wieviel gramm bringt das?


für alle "faulen" die auch so schöne löcher in der Felge habn wolln und 20" fahrn...

VR-Felge





HR-Felge





und noch n paar mehr sachen für leichtbauer und n paar Deng-Farbene Montyteile...
http://www.biketrial-spain.com/AbantbotigaonlineE.html


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (8. Mai 2007)

das sind die Abant-Laufräder die ich schon vor 2 jahren gefahren bin... also nicht Monty!!!

achja und ich bin mir nicht sicher aber auf der Starseite von KOXX,es ist einmal Carlos und einmal Benito und bei Benito sieht es so aus als wenn er zu den normalen Löchern in der Felge jetzt auch noch rechts und links der Speichen löcher gebohrt hat  hat da einer nen genaues pic?


----------



## florianwagner (8. Mai 2007)

kann schon sein, leider ist das bild sehr unscharf. aber auf dem video von barcelona is das bike vom dani comas zu sehen und der hat die hinterfelge extrem aufgebohrt...


----------



## alien1976 (9. Mai 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> von sapim gibts glaub ich noch speichen 2-1.5-2mm in 180mm das reicht auf jeden fall für vorne.



Du meinst die Sapim cx ray die sind zwar nicht so leicht wie die Revolution aber haben 1600N/m² Zugfestigkeit Die Revolution nur 1100. Ich denk mal der Querschnitt von beiden ist etwa gleich also halten die Sapim mehr aus.


----------



## florianwagner (14. Mai 2007)

die woche mach ich mal fotos vom bike, evtl auch schon mit neuer felge. hehehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (14. Mai 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> die woche mach ich mal fotos vom bike, evtl auch schon mit neuer felge. hehehe...



Da bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die hält.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Mai 2007)

mir ist heut mal was eingefallen: man könnte mal mit nem programm berechenen wo vorbauten lenken gabel rahmen kurbeln... nicht oder nur wenig belasten sind, und da so viel wie möglich material entfernen.
Ist war scheinlich viel zu komplieziert für das gering ersparnis aber das ist mir heute nur so beim training eingefallen...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mir ist heut mal was eingefallen: man könnte mal mit nem programm berechenen wo vorbauten lenken gabel rahmen kurbeln... nicht oder nur wenig belasten sind, und da so viel wie möglich material entfernen.
> Ist war scheinlich viel zu komplieziert für das gering ersparnis aber das ist mir heute nur so beim training eingefallen...



Das macht Syntace schon seit paar Jahren so also is nix neues


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. Mai 2007)

machen es die trial firmen denn auch?
das ist ja durch finite elemente methode möglich oder?
z.b. der volker hat den brakebooster von sich, da mit den belastungen einmal durch getestet glaube ich, aber die programme sind für große firmen glaube ich echt teuer?!? kein ahnung ob das im trial eingesetzt wird?
mfg flo


----------



## Luk (14. Mai 2007)

Neuer Ansatz beim Thema Tuning:
Mach mich leicht!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Mai 2007)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> machen es die trial firmen denn auch?
> das ist ja durch finite elemente methode möglich oder?
> z.b. der volker hat den brakebooster von sich, da mit den belastungen einmal durch getestet glaube ich, aber die programme sind für große firmen glaube ich echt teuer?!? kein ahnung ob das im trial eingesetzt wird?
> mfg flo



Der große Unterschied zwischen Syntace und den Trialfirmen is schon mal das die Teile aus China kommen also billig billig Land... Und dort wird produziert und produziert und dann das Zeug an den Kunden verkauft, der is dann somit die Testperson und wenn was kaputt ist wissen die kleinen Chinesen was sie anders machen müssen damit es an der Stelle wo es kaputt gegangen ist stabiler wird. Das schlimme ist bloß das es dann wieder an ner anderen Stelle kaputt geht. Bei Syntace werden die Sachen richtig gut getestet wo man sich auf den ihrer Seite von überzeugen kann und bei denen gibt auch paar Jahre mehr Garantie als bei den Chinaprodukten wo man gerade mal 1/2 bis ein Jahr Garantie bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. Mai 2007)

ja aber wie sieht es denn z.b. bei koxx aus? ist klar das die chinesen meist nachbauten anfertigen, aber z.b. koxx rahmen sind ja auch recht teuer? könnte da nicht was in die konstruktion oder entwicklung gehen?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Mai 2007)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> ja aber wie sieht es denn z.b. bei koxx aus? ist klar das die chinesen meist nachbauten anfertigen, aber z.b. koxx rahmen sind ja auch recht teuer? könnte da nicht was in die konstruktion oder entwicklung gehen?



Nein, eher was in ihre vielen Teamfahrer


----------



## Eisbein (14. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Das macht Syntace schon seit paar Jahren so also is nix neues



ich dachte noch ein schritt weiter, also bohren....


----------



## trialsrider (15. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich dachte noch ein schritt weiter, also bohren....



der wäre? Die Teile ganz weglassen oder was?


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2007)

wie ich schon geschrieben habe BOHREN oder fräsen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wie ich schon geschrieben habe BOHREN oder fräsen



Worauf willst du hinaus? An nem Lenker kann man leider net viel Fräsen bzw. Bohren wäre schlimm wenn doch  . Außerdem heist Fräsen auch das du Spannung ins Material bringst und es an der Stelle brechen könnte. Konifizierung ist also immer noch die beste Möglichkeit würde ich sagen.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2007)

joar war halt nur so eine idee. hätt ja sein können das ist total unbelastete stelle gibt aber da hätte die hersteller schon was gemacht....


----------



## florianwagner (15. Mai 2007)

hehehe ich hab das erste teil aus der form geholt---250gr. mit der wulst für den reifen, den ösen für die speichen und der zweiten wand ca. 350gr....


----------



## locdog (15. Mai 2007)

du machst dier die felgen selber ? LOL
wehre schon wen du auch mal die bilder von der matrix machen wurdest usw. wandstarke uns so wehre auch supper interesant


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Mai 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hehehe ich hab das erste teil aus der form geholt---250gr. mit der wulst für den reifen, den ösen für die speichen und der zweiten wand ca. 350gr....



Ne Felge? 350g?
Viel spass beim testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Mai 2007)

yo florian, hast du die innere Schale des Innenlagers aufzusägen oder liegt die Achse bei deinem Innenlager schon offen? 
Falls nicht kannst es ja aufsägen und ne Plastikschale (wenn überhaupt) draufmachen so wie bei dem hier


----------



## alien1976 (15. Mai 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hehehe ich hab das erste teil aus der form geholt---250gr. mit der wulst für den reifen, den ösen für die speichen und der zweiten wand ca. 350gr....



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. und möchte natürlich denne Probe fahren.
PS: Du bist echt krank


----------



## dane08 (15. Mai 2007)

bei deinen umbauten muss sich das ja allmälich wie ne eierschale fahren 
(für dumme wird vorgesorgt: eierschale=zerbrechlich)


----------



## Trialstriker (18. Mai 2007)

JO

was kann man denn alles so am fahrrad noch verändern um es leichter zu kriegen ich wollte aber keine kohle mehr für ausgeben. hab schon die felgen gelocht, die schutzplatte wird wohl auch noch leiden müssen aber an sonsten wüsste ich nichts mehr. die try all schrauben sind auch überhaupt nich teuer 

und aufm lokus war ich auch und da is auch nichts mehr rauszuholen   

 wäre ganz geil wenn mir mal jemand seine spartipps verraten könnte


----------



## florianwagner (18. Mai 2007)

also die titan schrauben vom trialmarkt/tryall sind mehr als zu teuer. wenn du bei ebay mal nach syntace titanschrauben schaust bekommst du die schon fÃ¼r ca.3â¬ pro stÃ¼ck.


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Mai 2007)

Aber selbst mit den ganzen Titanschrauben aim Bike wirst du nicht soviel rausholen. Also ich denke mal wenn es insgesamt 50 Gramm ausmacht wäre es viel.

MFG


----------



## Trialstriker (18. Mai 2007)

der preis geht ja für die schrauben muss ich ma gucken 
und 50 gramm wäre auch schon wieder ein ganzes stück.
ich hab ja gestern erst wieder 47 gramm aus den beiden felgen geholt und heute wird auch noch mal das letzte rausgeholt aus den komponenten 

aber habt schonmal vielen dank für die tipps bis jetzt


----------



## alien1976 (18. Mai 2007)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> der preis geht ja für die schrauben muss ich ma gucken
> und 50 gramm wäre auch schon wieder ein ganzes stück.
> ich hab ja gestern erst wieder 47 gramm aus den beiden felgen geholt und heute wird auch noch mal das letzte rausgeholt aus den komponenten
> 
> aber habt schonmal vielen dank für die tipps bis jetzt



Speichen flachfeilen ala Smolik


----------



## tobsen (19. Mai 2007)

vier neue löcher um die speichen speiche.
8mm und danach mim senker.
knapp 70 gramm gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (19. Mai 2007)

sieht sehr sehr geil aus!!!
abe c hätte langsam bedenken betreffend der stabilität, aber das ist halt immer der kompromiss den jeder selber hinsichtlich seiner technischen bewandnis eingehen muss!!!


----------



## Fabi (19. Mai 2007)

tobsen schrieb:


> vier neue löcher um die speichen speiche.
> 8mm und danach mim senker.
> knapp 70 gramm gespart.


Igitt. Das ist abartig...
...und hat nichts mehr mit Leichtbau zu tun.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. Mai 2007)

tobsen schrieb:


> vier neue löcher um die speichen speiche.
> 8mm und danach mim senker.
> knapp 70 gramm gespart.



genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt... was hat wieviel gebracht... sehr         n1ce...


----------



## kingpin18 (19. Mai 2007)

82g 4eckige


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Mai 2007)

Habe vor kurzem meine disc vorne gegen eine v-brake getauscht.scheibe,schwerere nabe,6 schrauben und bremse selber fallen gewichts mÃ¤Ãig weg.eine leichte deore v-brake tuts genauso,ich wiege morgen mal nach.
Achso,habe die belÃ¤ge der v-brake gekÃ¼rzt un die leitung ebenfalls so kurz wie mÃ¶glich,den hebel knÃ¶pfe ich mir morgen noch vor,was die ganze anlage dann so wiegt kann ich sagen,wenn ich meine waage wieder hier hab
Man kÃ¶nnte natÃ¼rlich auch erst mal die stÃ¼tzrÃ¤der abbauen,wÃ¤ren pro seite vllt auch ca. 450g,aber ich fÃ¼hle mich noch nicht sicher genug sie zu demontierennaja,dann werde ich sie auch anbohren...
N'Abend


----------



## tobsen (19. Mai 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> Igitt. Das ist abartig...
> ...und hat nichts mehr mit Leichtbau zu tun.



hää? sooo krass isses jetz auch wieder nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Mai 2007)

tobsen schrieb:


> hää? sooo krass isses jetz auch wieder nich...



also ich finds wunderbar! spart relativ viel und sieht auch noch gut aus


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Mai 2007)

tobsen schrieb:


> vier neue löcher um die speichen speiche.
> 8mm und danach mim senker.
> knapp 70 gramm gespart.



Sieht gut aus wenn man das so sauber macht wie du.
Hab ich bei meinem VR auch gemacht, nur hab ich die kleinen Löcher nicht durch  beide Kammern sondern nur durch die innere Kammer gebohrt.


----------



## tobsen (19. Mai 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> also ich finds wunderbar! spart relativ viel und sieht auch noch gut aus



danke, wenigstens einer... 
und auch noch ein jettinger...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (20. Mai 2007)

tobsen schrieb:


> danke, wenigstens einer...
> und auch noch ein jettinger...



Jetzt sinds 2.


----------



## snipernik (20. Mai 2007)

ich hab n tip wie mans leichter macht 
der fahrer soll mal abnehmen !!!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Mai 2007)

snipernik schrieb:


> ich hab n tip wie mans leichter macht
> der fahrer soll mal abnehmen !!!!



hier passt mal wieder das hier...

zitat von Eisbein


> naja ich denke mal gewicht am eingenen körper sparen (der klo gang) bring nichts- sehr wenig, denn man merkt das doch eh nicht, oder hat einer schon mal nen erfolg damit gehabt. wenn das rad leichter ist merkt man das ganz kla.



und das vom BSXL auch



> aber langsam aber sicher wundert mich nicht das immer mehr dem Forum den Rücken zu kehren... sind halt doch ne menge spacken hier im Internet
> aber Ausnahmen bestätigen ja doch die Regel...und ist glaub ich besser wenn ich mich weiterhin mit den Leuten per ICQ austausche die nicht am Gewicht der Baggy sparen sondern sich lieber Löcher in die Felgen machen...



weiss jemand um wieviel eine Stahlflex-Verbindungsleitung der Kolben schwerer ist als eine normale Plastik?


@florianwagner

wie gehts deiner Felge?


----------



## snipernik (21. Mai 2007)

jo haste recht ^^ da kann man sich aber auch platen holen ist mir vor ner woche passirt 





> Paletten sind die besseren Steine...


----------



## florianwagner (21. Mai 2007)

also die felge braucht noch bissi, geht aber voran. wird warscheinlich ne alu/carbon felge. also mischmasch, mal schaun was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2007)

Mir kam grad ne Idee für ein leichtes Pedal. Ob es machbar ist, haltbar, Grip usw. weiß ich nicht. aber vielleicht willst ja mal jemand ausprobieren:





ev. könnte man den Käfig auch einfach noch weiter ausfräsen, oder schmalfräsen an den nicht so entscheidenden Stellen


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Mai 2007)

Problem ist, Schevron, dass sich die Käfigteile drehen.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2007)

warum nicht die pedale ansich noch ausfräsen also da wo die achse drin steckt., 
und zu schevrons idee. dann müsste mann noch 5 pins rein schrauben dann geht das mit dem grip auch kla.


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Problem ist, Schevron, dass sich die Käfigteile drehen.
> 
> MFG


 
hatte ich auch überlegt, aber warum sollten sie das eigentlich.

man könnte sie so feilen das es egal ist. oder halt n schweißpunkt oä. drauf.


----------



## koxxrider (22. Mai 2007)

bessere idee,: die billigsten plastic baumarkt pedale, 300 gr und schienbein freundlich 100-200 gr ersparnis


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2007)

könnte sogar gehen.  da dann einfach ein paar pins rein. bzw durchschrauben weschem Grip


----------



## isah (22. Mai 2007)

damit spiesst du dir den schuh durch, mir ist paar mal die aussenseite gebrochen, und das war schon vieel zuwenig auflageflaeche...

tioga mx pro bzw monoblock


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Mai 2007)

Das Ausdrehn der Nabe hat schon alleine 40g gebracht und die Nabe wiegt standart 215g ohne Ritzel und das mit Stahlachse weil bei mir die Aluachsen net halten


----------



## AxLpAc (24. Mai 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> Mir kam grad ne Idee für ein leichtes Pedal. Ob es machbar ist, haltbar, Grip usw. weiß ich nicht. aber vielleicht willst ja mal jemand ausprobieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KermitB4 schrieb:


> Problem ist, Schevron, dass sich die Käfigteile drehen.
> 
> MFG





Eisbein schrieb:


> warum nicht die pedale ansich noch ausfräsen also da wo die achse drin steckt.,
> und zu schevrons idee. dann müsste mann noch 5 pins rein schrauben dann geht das mit dem grip auch kla.





Schevron schrieb:


> hatte ich auch überlegt, aber warum sollten sie das eigentlich.
> 
> man könnte sie so feilen das es egal ist. oder halt n schweißpunkt oä. drauf.





Schevron schrieb:


> könnte sogar gehen.  da dann einfach ein paar pins rein. bzw durchschrauben weschem Grip



ihr hab echt n treffer.... oh man


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Mai 2007)

@Shevron

Hast du dir bei deiner Idee mal überlegt das man bei einer Pedalen auch noch sowas wie Fläche brauch auf der man stehn kann. Außerdem würde son ne Pedale einen Aufsetzer wegstecken .....danach könnte man sie entsorgen. Wenn wir die Idee weiter führen wollen können wir gleich Klickis nehmen


----------



## locdog (24. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Das Ausdrehn der Nabe hat schon alleine 40g gebracht und die Nabe wiegt standart 215g ohne Ritzel und das mit Stahlachse weil bei mir die Aluachsen net halten



hast du die von ihnen ausgedreht, sprich die wandstarke ferjungt ?
40g ist ne mange, respeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (25. Mai 2007)

wie stelle ich eig selber carbon her?
kann ich carbonfasermatten nehmen ? will nen unterrohrschutz draus machen
welchen kleber brauch ich?
und wo bekomm ich den kram?


----------



## alien1976 (25. Mai 2007)

frag mal den FloWwagner


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Mai 2007)

den ganzen Krempel bekommst du bei Ebay.

Der Unterrohrschutz selbst wird nur drangeklebt mittels doppelseitigem Klebeband.

MFG


----------



## dane08 (25. Mai 2007)

mit dem kleber meinte ich nicht wie ich das am rad befestge sondern den 2 komponentenkleber um die karbonfasermatten miteinander zu verkleben
aber trotzdem danke


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Mai 2007)

müsste Harz und Härter sein. Also ich tippe mal auf Epoxydharz.

MFG


----------



## Trialside (26. Mai 2007)

Jo bin mir auch fast sicher dass die Epoxydharz dafür verwenden. Kannst ja mal danach googeln oder bei Wiki nachlesen...
Hab grad bei Wiki geschaut. Dafür nimmt man wirklich Epoxydharz...

So long...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (26. Mai 2007)

Hi Braunschweig XL,

der Tip mit den Tesafilm anstatt Felgenbänder war richtig gut, hast du noch paar davon auf Lager. Ps. hab vor 2 Jahren auf der Eurobike bei eurer Show ein Univega MTB beim bunnyhop contest abgesand.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (27. Mai 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> ihr hab echt n treffer.... oh man



du bist mein mann axl ....   
schließe mich deiner meinung vollens an!!!


----------



## Schevron (27. Mai 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> du bist mein mann axl ....
> schließe mich deiner meinung vollens an!!!


 

Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. wenns euch net paßt dann lest es net. Wenn man sich keine Gedanken macht und Ideen in den Raum wirft dann kommt nie was neues bei rum.
Ihr seht ja selber das es keine 200 noch unumgesetzte Ideen gibt um ein Rad leichter zu machen. also muß man unkonvertionell werden.
Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das eine tolle Idee ist, oder das sie funktioniert. (habe ich sogar explizit angesprochen das ich mir nicht sicher bin - wer lesen kann und dies auch tut ist klar im vorteil)

also haltet euch mit eurenen **************** Kommentaren zurück und strengt selber mal eure paar grauen zellen an und kommt mit ner Idee zur Gewichtsreduktion


----------



## alien1976 (27. Mai 2007)

Müsste man mal explizit ausprobieren im Einsatz.

Das Felgenband weglassen. Die Löcher innen ordenlich entgraten. Hab des mal Testweise auf ne Echo 06 Hr Felge mit 24mm Löchern und nen Minnion gemacht  Hatte etwas über nen Bar drauf und des sah mir recht vielversprechend aus.

Auch wenn es nur ein paar Grämmchen zum einsparen wären. Möglich ist des bestimmt.


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. Mai 2007)




----------



## curry4king (27. Mai 2007)

naja der schlauch wird des so 1nen monat mitmachen und dann iser durchgerubbelt da bringt auch nisch das entgraten so viel da er ja in die löcher gepresst wird und dann sich hin und her bewegt naja so denk ich mir des mal (war auch mit ner echo felge mit band mal so bei mir)


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Mai 2007)

werd mal mir jetzt einen kettenspanner im point style bauen...
bin gespannt wieviel das bringt und werde es hier mal posten wenn er fertig ist...

hier mal ein bildchen:


----------



## Luk (27. Mai 2007)

V-Brake Bremshebel (34,5g)


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (27. Mai 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme.



euch will doch gar keiner was böses...   
also entspannt euch mal. ich bin doch ein ganz friedlicher mensch!
nur muß ich mich einfach der meinung anschließen... hab doch garnix gegen sinnvolle gedanken um den leichtbau zu fördern! ich finde es selber nett sich gedanken drum zu machen am bike selbst hand anzulegen. aber wenn so ein unsinn dabei raus kommt, sieht doch auch der laie das ihr einfach zu viel langeweile habt!! 
und wenn ich dann schon wieder lese felgenband weg zu lassen kommt mir die wurst. (...ihr könnt ja auch die griffe durch TESA ersetzen oder den lenker aufbohren.... da gibt es ja noch so viele tolle sachen die man machen kann..)


----------



## bertieeee (28. Mai 2007)

ich hätte das nich besser sagen können, naja er ist ja nich umsonst mein vater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Mai 2007)

Hab an dem veregneten Tag heut mal bißl gebastelt und alles in allem haben die ganzen Aktionen 50g gebracht aber die Optik find ich geiler  Die Felge macht an sich auch noch nen recht steifen Eindruck weils halt 2 Kammern sind. Das Gesamtgewicht der Felge liegt jetzt bei 355g


----------



## locdog (28. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Hab an dem veregneten Tag heut mal bißl gebastelt und alles in allem haben die ganzen Aktionen 50g gebracht aber die Optik find ich geiler  Die Felge macht an sich auch noch nen recht steifen Eindruck weils halt 2 Kammern sind. Das Gesamtgewicht der Felge liegt jetzt bei 355g



was ist das fur ne felge? 405g ohne tuning ? lol
sieht ubrigens geil aus


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Mai 2007)

glaub ne ECHO 06´

sieht echt hammer aus!

Ventilloch noch neben die Felgennaht machen...  

hab ich bei vor 2wochen oder so auch gemacht! bring zwar nich viel aber hat was


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Mai 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> was ist das fur ne felge? 405g ohne tuning ? lol
> sieht ubrigens geil aus



Danke..Das ist ne Echo 06 Felge für vorne. Hab sie vorm Bearbeiten gewogen und das Ergebnis war 405g .


----------



## locdog (28. Mai 2007)

aaaa, das ist ne mod felge, ich dummerchen.
die echo 06 hat doch 3 kammern, habe selbst eine vorne nur grosser


----------



## curry4king (28. Mai 2007)

beim 20" sind des nur 2 (hab auch eine vorne) oder ich bin blind aber des kann eigentlich net sein


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Mai 2007)

jaa meine 20" hat auch nur 2...

3 kammern? das wäre richtig krank


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Mai 2007)

so sieht er nun final aus.
habe vorne einen hebel an der schraube um ihn verstellen zu können. so kann ich mit 18:11 in die stadt fahrn und mit 18:15 dann trialen.

gewicht komplett liegt bei 83g. der alte schaltungs-schmu hat etwa 443g gewogen.
also insgesamt 360g gespart (die 3 noch dazu herausgenommen kettenglieder nicht eingerechnet)

ich bin sehr zufrieden.

hier noch die pics im montierten zustand:


----------



## locdog (29. Mai 2007)

ragt noch viel zu sehr aus em bike, wen du kanst schmeis das schwarce distance stuck raus und dein haken wird's dir danken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> ragt noch viel zu sehr aus em bike, wen du kanst schmeis das schwarce distance stuck raus und dein haken wird's dir danken



das problem ist, das es eine hülse ist, die die spannfeder schützt. das einzige was ich noch machen will ist, eine aussparung für die feder in den spanner zu fräsen, damit der ein wenig dichter rin rückt.
denke dass er dann etwa 5..7mm weiter rein rückt


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Juni 2007)

für alle die sich mit der Feile an ihre Felgen wagen wollen...

ein paar bilder...

edit: aber bisschen genauer arbeiten als das ergebnis auf bild 12 ^^


----------



## isah (12. Juni 2007)

Nils soll mal erzaehlen wie er das gemacht hat.. habs auch vor, die alex ist ja schon gut schwer. Danke fuer den Link NOS-Trial, im notfall mach ich's halt so..


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Juni 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> für alle die sich mit der Feile an ihre Felgen wagen wollen...
> 
> ein paar bilder...
> 
> edit: aber bisschen genauer arbeiten als das ergebnis auf bild 12 ^^



So hab ich es auch gemacht geht am Schnellsten in 2-3h ist das geessen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juni 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Nils soll mal erzaehlen wie er das gemacht hat.. habs auch vor, die alex ist ja schon gut schwer. Danke fuer den Link NOS-Trial, im notfall mach ich's halt so..



Mit der Feile die der Typ dort in dem Link verwendet wird man ja nie fertig. Ik habs mit ner richtig groben Vierkantfeile gemacht. Die Zeit beträgt 1 und ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## vollidiot (12. Juni 2007)

Mal eben so am Rande, ganz weit weg von eurer Felgendiskussion: Ich habe auch noch ein paar tipps (ich hoffe davon wurde noch keiner erwähnt):
1. Rad sauber machen
2. Alle Haare am Körper abrasieren
3. Zähne putzen
4. Diät machen
5. Ohne Klamotten fahren
6. Schnürsenkel kürzen und (falls vohanden, wie bei Try All Schuhe) die Lasche, mit denen man die Schnürsenkel bedeckt abschneiden
7. Finger und Fußnägel schneiden
8. Wenn man nicht BIU fährt: Kettenschutz abmontieren (hat glaub ich Andreas Navrade mal gemacht bei soner Indoor Trial WM)
9. Jede 2te Speiche entfernen --> Mit 16 Speichen fahren (dann kann man auch noch größere Löcher in die Felge bohren)
10. Ein paar Reifennoppen abschneiden (soll ja unter Umständen sowieso besser sein)

Alles in allem bringt das bestimmt 10 Kilo!!!
Wenn das eine oder andere sich auch nicht unbedingt in der Öffentlichkeit empfiehlt: Vielleicht schafft man ja so im Hinterhof eine Palette mehr und kann  dann ein bisschen damit herumprollen wie viele Paletten man hoch kommt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (12. Juni 2007)

wann gibts denn mehr von der atemberaubenden karbon felge zu sehen?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juni 2007)

vollidiot schrieb:


> Mal eben so am Rande, ganz weit weg von eurer Felgendiskussion: Ich habe auch noch ein paar tipps (ich hoffe davon wurde noch keiner erwähnt):
> 1. Rad sauber machen
> 2. Alle Haare am Körper abrasieren
> 3. Zähne putzen
> ...




Hmmm ja ich muss schon sagen dein Nickname passt wie meine Faust auf dein Auge


----------



## florianwagner (13. Juni 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> wann gibts denn mehr von der atemberaubenden karbon felge zu sehen?



die ist halb fertig, aber ich bin berufstätig und zu faul die fertigzustellen, ausserdem muss ich noch ne nabe besorgen die was taugt. dann entscheidet sich auch die lochzahl, sonnst wär ich schon weiter mit der felge


----------



## Lenin (17. Juni 2007)

also, ich hab das ganze hier nicht durchgelesen, vielleich hats jemand schon gepostet...
-das Steuerrohr vorne aufbohren o. auffraesen, z.B. wie bei Kenny hier





-bei einer Felge mit Doppelwandung die Bohrungen fuer die Speichennippel in der inneren Wand aufbohren. 
-falls die speichen aus den Nippeln etwas rausschauen sie abschneiden
-fsa platinum pro trettlager nehmen mit einer titanachse
-wellgo mg1 pedallen


----------



## V!RUS (17. Juni 2007)

Lenin schrieb:


> -falls die speichen aus den Nippeln etwas rausschauen sie abschneiden




Meinst, das bringt viel?  

Aber sonst stimm ich zu.


----------



## Lenin (17. Juni 2007)

@V!RUS
naja, erstens bring es 2-5 Gramm Erleichterung....
aber zwotens, wenn man die Bohrungen fuer die Nippel in der inneren Wand
aufbohrt, duerfen da keine Speichen ueber dem Nippelkopf ueberstehen, 
sonst bekommt man gleich nen platten


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Juni 2007)

Schuljahr fast zu ende da hat ein Schüler zeit^^

Monty TI 07´ Felge Rot  28Loch

Standart Gewicht ca. 402Gramm...

Tuningweight: 351Gramm 


-Löchgröße fast verdoppelt

-um jedes Speichenloch vier 3mm Löcher (ausser Ventil) macht 108 ->10Gramm

-innen in die Seiten Wand ca.50 3mm Löchlein->4Gramm

-Ventilloch neben den Felgenstoss gesetzt und das ursprüngliche Ventilloch zu        
 einem grossen ovalen ausgefeilt...

ja... Leichtbau ist eine Krankheit^^


bilder sind nich so der hammer  





hier sieht man das versetzte Ventilloch











btw: ein 29mm breites Felgenband 20" (Schwarz) wiegt 28Gramm
und ein Schlauch mit 3Flicken^^  134Gramm...

in ca. ner woche gibts dann n bild vom gesamten LR - mit Monty 07er Nabe


----------



## curry4king (19. Juni 2007)

schöne arbeit


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Juni 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> die ist halb fertig, aber ich bin berufstätig und zu faul die fertigzustellen, ausserdem muss ich noch ne nabe besorgen die was taugt. dann entscheidet sich auch die lochzahl, sonnst wär ich schon weiter mit der felge



gibts zufällig schon was neues von der karbonfelge? *neugierig*

btw: am Montag gibts Bilder vom Monty LR... (Nabe fehlt - dummer versoffener Monty-Container^^)


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Juni 2007)

das dürften die größten Locher in ner HR Felge an nem 20" sein die ich je gesehn hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (28. Juni 2007)

Sind des nisch die Abant felgen? die hatte bsyl doch auch dran 

http://www.biketrial-spain.com/AbantbotigaonlineE.html

da gibts die


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. Juni 2007)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=189526581

runter scrollen und mal die fotos von seinem Bike angucken...der halt glaub ich alles durchbohrt und weg gefeilt was nur geht der herr hermance


----------



## Schevron (4. Juli 2007)

hat jemand von euch mal den Monty Eagle Claw Bashguard und den normalen Monty Schutz (den silbernen der so aussieht wie der alte Echo) gewogen?
Was wiegen die jeweils? (unbearbeitet)


Kann ich, bei full HS33, vorne beidseits radieär und hinten auf der nichtantriebsseite radieär gespeicht fahren? oder ist das auf dauer zu instabil?


----------



## alien1976 (4. Juli 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch mal den Monty Eagle Claw Bashguard und den normalen Monty Schutz (den silbernen der so aussieht wie der alte Echo) gewogen?
> Was wiegen die jeweils? (unbearbeitet)
> 
> 
> Kann ich, bei full HS33, vorne beidseits radieär und hinten auf der nichtantriebsseite radieär gespeicht fahren? oder ist das auf dauer zu instabil?



Du meinst Radial nicht radiär.

Müsste gehen Der Tobsen fuhr das auch ne ganze weile.


----------



## isah (4. Juli 2007)

Bin ich an nem 20" ne Weile gefahren, hab nichts gemerkt.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Juli 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch mal den Monty Eagle Claw Bashguard und den normalen Monty Schutz (den silbernen der so aussieht wie der alte Echo) gewogen?
> Was wiegen die jeweils? (unbearbeitet)
> 
> 
> Kann ich, bei full HS33, vorne beidseits radieär und hinten auf der nichtantriebsseite radieär gespeicht fahren? oder ist das auf dauer zu instabil?



Bei Felgenbremsen kannst du das bei 100kg Körpergewicht auch machen ... no problem...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Juli 2007)

hinten würd ich nicht radial einspeichen...

aber vorne no prob....

wobei ein oder zweifach krekreuzt auf jeden fall besser is


----------



## curry4king (4. Juli 2007)

beim X-Lite war die eine seite Hinten radial hat auch gehalten


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Juli 2007)

jo aber zb bei der 06er echo felge sollte ma sowas lieber lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Juli 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> jo aber zb bei der 06er echo felge sollte ma sowas lieber lassen...



die 6er echo felge sollt man lieber lassen...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Juli 2007)

also ich bin mit meinen im 20" und 26" zufrieden.

stabil und die flexungen halten sau lang....

un auserdem noch recht leicht.


----------



## Martin Kohnert (5. Juli 2007)

Ich hab bei meinem KOXX ne TryAll HR-Felge (47mm) drin. 
Wie is das, wenn ich sie jetzt Auffeile, wie breit muss das Felgenband sein, das es nicht durch den Luftdruck im Schlauch durch die vergrößerten Löcher rutscht? Bzw. wie weit muss ich von der Felgenflanke wegbleiben (quasi mit dem Löchergefeile)?


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Juli 2007)

Martin Kohnert schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem KOXX ne TryAll HR-Felge (47mm) drin.
> Wie is das, wenn ich sie jetzt Auffeile, wie breit muss das Felgenband sein, das es nicht durch den Luftdruck im Schlauch durch die vergrößerten Löcher rutscht? Bzw. wie weit muss ich von der Felgenflanke wegbleiben (quasi mit dem Löchergefeile)?



das Felgenband so breit wie möglich also am besten das mit 40mm vom Jan...

oder Klebeband/Tesa als Felgenband verwenden
(2lagig so das innen und aussen nichts klebt)

btw: Tesa bringt bei 20" - 25gramm


würde die Löcher max so breit (felgenflanke zu felgenflanke) machen das nur die Hohlkammer ausgefeilt wird

das is halt relativ gut zum kontrollieren, da man sieht ob man noch an 2 einzelnen teilen rum feilt oder ob sie in 1mm zusammen sind und man dann demnächst aufhören sollte 

ja, die länge (speiche bis speiche) der löcher is schwierig...

was mir jetzt von den bildern her für ne HR-Felge relativ sinnvoll erscheint

die länge (speiche zu speiche) nich größer als die Löcher zu machen




siehe hier... vincent

(runterscrollen bis links superman's details kommt und dann die rechte bilder-show)


----------



## Schevron (6. Juli 2007)

weiß jemand was die hs33 griffe mit cnc Hebeln von GU od CSAR od Echo od Adamant ... wiegen

halt mit einem der hebel (dazu halt welchen von denen)

sprich: bringt es beim Gewicht was auf die Tuninghebel umzusteigen oder nur mehr bremsleistung durch den längeren hebel?


----------



## Martin Kohnert (6. Juli 2007)

THX an NOS-Trial ich werd mich jetzt das wochenende dransetzen und nen bissl basteln. 

Na denn wenn mir ne Palettenschonende (Leichtgewichtige) Idee kommt seid ihr die ersten die davon erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (8. Juli 2007)

Man nehme: ( Vr.26Zoll)

Nabe DT swiss 240s disk 32 loch.                  154gr.
Felge Mavic XC 717 disk 32 loch.                   395gr. 
DT swiss Competition speichen+alu nippel ca.  160gr.
gibt ein Gewicht von 709gr. Ok. ich runde auf  710gr.

zum schluß nehme man ein Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2,25. = 570gr.
und ein Schwalbe light schlauch 90gr.  (Transparentes Tesa als Fegenband benutzen).

Man kommt auf ein gesamt Gewicht von 1370gr. für ein komplettes 26" Laufrad.


----------



## Schevron (8. Juli 2007)

ich hoffe nicht schon wieder den Zorn der nörgler auf mich zu ziehen, aber trotzdem:

wie wir ja beim Monty (glaub vom Kenny) gesehen haben läßt sich selbst der Ramen noch ausfräsen. Meint ihr es gibt noch mehr stellen außer dem Steuerrohr wo man durch abschleifen oder ausfräsen, Bohren Gewicht sparen kann? ("Sattelrohr", Oberrohr)

wie hier zu sehen ist kam auch schon davor einer auf die (zugegebener Maßen nicht ganz so radikale) Idee mit dem Steuerrohr Fräsen.

http://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/hoffmulr/bike/printImage?imageId=63884013&imageType=image




Gibt es eigentlich noch leichtere Alternativen für 20" Reifen? TryAll, Maxxis und Monty nehmen sich ja nicht so viel, aber gibts besonders für vorne (der ja nicht so krass beansprucht wird) ev was leichteres. Die ganzen BMX reifen zb die ich bisher gefunden habe sind alle schwerer.
Den leichtesten bisher den ich gefunden habe war glaub der Maxxis 1,75 Holy Roller (425g) ev. noch der MaxxDaddy 1.75 mit 400g


----------



## alien1976 (8. Juli 2007)

LBC schrieb:


> Man nehme: ( Vr.26Zoll)
> 
> Nabe DT swiss 240s disk 32 loch.                  154gr.
> Felge Mavic XC 717 disk 32 loch.                   395gr.
> ...



Viel zu viel


----------



## LBC (8. Juli 2007)

Dein vorschlag bitte.


----------



## kingpin18 (8. Juli 2007)

LBC schrieb:


> Dein vorschlag bitte.



American Classic Disk 127g
DT swiss Revo Speichen 1.8-1.5.-1.8 Alu nippel

wäre ein anfang


----------



## alien1976 (9. Juli 2007)

DT Revo auf jeden fall



Mei  HR hatt ich schon auf 2kg


----------



## curry4king (9. Juli 2007)

ich auch schon


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. Juli 2007)

Für all die Leute die Schnellspanner fahren wäre das ne Möglichkeit preiswert Gewicht zu sparen. Wenn man das Teil nur vorne fährt wie ich spart man schon 30g ein. Für die jenigen die es vorne und hinten verwenden sind es zum normalen Schnellspanner mit Spannhebel ca.60g Ersparnis. Die Teile sehn wie ich finde auch tausendmal besser wie ein normaler Schnellspanner aus und kosten von BBB 12,50 im Set.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2007)

Hab ich schon in pink eloxiert seit ca.einem halben Jahr am Rad,hat auch den Vorteil das Langfinger nicht sooo schnell das LR rausnehmen kÃ¶nnenGibt es Ã¼brigens auch mit innen-5-kant aufnahme,dann braucht man aber wieder einen Spezial-schlÃ¼ssel.


----------



## kingpin18 (9. Juli 2007)

Ich hab da noch was gefunden

http://img3.tar.hu/bike3al/img/31090992.jpg#3
http://img3.tar.hu/bike3al/img/31090986.jpg#3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Juli 2007)

Das Letzt schaut Extrem aus


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Juli 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch was gefunden
> 
> http://img3.tar.hu/bike3al/img/31090992.jpg#3
> http://img3.tar.hu/bike3al/img/31090986.jpg#3



zwei pervers geile ideen! werd evtl. mal ausrechnen was die 1.bringt....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. Juli 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch was gefunden
> 
> 
> http://img3.tar.hu/bike3al/img/31090986.jpg#3



interessante idee....hat nur den denkfehler das der gute den billig stahlsteuersatz drinnengelassen hat


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Juli 2007)

gedachter quader

20mm breit * 18mm hoch * 35mm länge -> 12600mm³


abzüglich

5mm*5mm*35mm -> 875mm³

und 

8mm*9mm*35mm -> 2520mm³


->12600mm³


abzüglich Loch

5378mm³ (35mm lang durchmesser 14mm)


Übriges Material...

7222mm² entspricht 7,22cm³


Dichte Mg - 1,74 g/cm³

1,74 g/cm³ * 7,22cm³


Macht 12,5gramm! 

und das beste... noch mal 2

das macht ne ersparnis von immerhin 25Gramm - wenn kein Fehler drin is^^


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Juli 2007)

so ein rotz. in der zeit wo hier manche mit formeln rechnen, oder sich die omme beim denken zerkloppen, sollten einige mal mehr fahren.  sowas bringt doch erst was wenn man wie er hermi fährt aber im forum fahren glaub ich nur ausnahmen so


aso.. is kein persönlicher angriff. nur ne feststellung


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Juli 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> so ein rotz. in der zeit wo hier manche mit formeln rechnen, oder sich die omme beim denken zerkloppen, sollten einige mal mehr fahren.  sowas bringt doch erst was wenn man wie er hermi fährt aber im forum fahren glaub ich nur ausnahmen so
> 
> 
> aso.. is kein persönlicher angriff. nur ne feststellung



hast schon recht...

alles kopfsache mit dem leichtbau^^


----------



## biker ben (10. Juli 2007)

genau das selbe wie diese üblen aufgemotzen karren, so tief das sie am boden schleifen und tierisch laut, aber dann haben sie nen 75ps motor in ihrem golf....  
naja ich müsste demnach nen verosteten mit 50ps fahren.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Juli 2007)

es bringt auch was wenn man nicht gut fahren kann. faszination technik und spass am basteln. 
und ben, in der stadt brauchens nicht mehr leistung. du musst dir des so vorstellen: die 75ps müssen eigentlich nur das auto zum standgasrollen bringen und die batterien für die fette anlage laden. des ist alles genau berechnet bei denen.


----------



## misanthropia (10. Juli 2007)

rahmen fräsen/ bohren:
das problem ist, dass die belastungen nie aus einer richtung kommen. prinzipiell kannst usagen, dass du bei jedem rohr einmal mittig durchbohren kannst (neutrale faser) , sogar bei den druckbeanspruchten seiten wirst du bohren können, beim zug nicht unbedingt. da die lasten aber wechslen, dh auch mal schräg auftreten wie bei einfachen kurvenfahrten, schlechten landungen oder bloßem rückwärtsfharen, verschiebt sich die lage der neutralen faser, das ist im übrigen genau die mitte zwischen druck und zugspannung, somit eine spannungsfreie zohne. wenn du dort nun in der ausganglage löcher gebohrt hast, sich dann die faser vershciebt, kannst du evtl das pech haben und ausgerechnet die maximale spannung auf ein loch lenken. das mal vereinfacht gesagt.
beim tourer ist das wesentlpich einfaherer, man sehe sich die bikes an die nen drahtzeil als unterrohr verbaut haben. weil es eben nur gezogen wird. 
aber es gibt einen andern nachteil. potthässlich, so richtig potthässlich wird das sein,dann darfst du noch genug abstand zu den schweißnähten halten. mal ehrlich, lass das lieber sein am rahmen etwas zu bohren. staattdessen ist es an den pedalen viel besser möglich. zB zwischen den lagerstellen wo du wegen größerer wandstärke mit sicherheuit mehr gewicht rausholen kannst als am rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juli 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> faszination technik und spass am basteln.



genau so is es


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juli 2007)

unser oberleichtbauer Vincent hat mal wieder 100gramm von seinem Bike weggefeilt - hätte nich gedacht das die Steuerrohr radikal-Aktion soviel bringt...

von 9,2 auf 9,1  

hier gibts wie immer die bilder... myspace...

wenn er jetzt noch sein Heckspoiler mal wegmachen würde wäre er bei 9,0^^

aber das wird er warscheinlich auch mit Heckspoiler noch packen


----------



## Schevron (10. Juli 2007)

Noch ne andere Idee die ich hatte, aber ev spielen da die gleichen Faktoren ne rolle wie beim Ramenbohren. Was ist mit den Naben. Der Teil der Nabe zwischen den "Schultern" wo die Speichen dran festgemacht sind. Also die Hüllse in der Mitte. Was ist denn da an Belastung drauf? Meint ihr da geht was? Primär mal VR weil da net so große Belastungen zustande kommen. Außer mal beim Tippen.


----------



## jockie (10. Juli 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> American Classic Disk 127g
> DT swiss Revo Speichen 1.8-1.5.-1.8 Alu nippel
> 
> wäre ein anfang



Selbst mit einem vorderen Schnellspanner wie dem von Tune (53g/Satz) bist du da schon sehr nah am Gewicht einer Monty Ti Disc VR Nabe (154,4 Gramm inkl. Stahlschrauben). Da würde ich doch eher zur Monty-Nabe tendieren.


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juli 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Monty Ti Disc VR Nabe (154,4 Gramm inkl. Stahlschrauben)


ist das die neue 07er Nabe? (die wo's in weiss und silber gibt)


----------



## jockie (10. Juli 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> ist das die neue 07er Nabe? (die wo's in weiss und silber gibt)








Sieht absolut identisch aus, bis auf die Farbe...habe sie halt in Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Juli 2007)

also die schwarze is 32 loch 06er model

die titanfarbene aus 28 loch aus 06

un die weise is 28 loch 07

aber auf jeden fall ne top nabe...

bisher keine probs...


----------



## Schevron (11. Juli 2007)

kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Top Nabe, schön leicht, hünsch anzuschaun. halt 28 Loch. also nicht für jede Felge was


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Juli 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> Noch ne andere Idee die ich hatte, aber ev spielen da die gleichen Faktoren ne rolle wie beim Ramenbohren. Was ist mit den Naben. Der Teil der Nabe zwischen den "Schultern" wo die Speichen dran festgemacht sind. Also die Hüllse in der Mitte. Was ist denn da an Belastung drauf? Meint ihr da geht was? Primär mal VR weil da net so große Belastungen zustande kommen. Außer mal beim Tippen.



also an ner Monty Pro HR Nabe is das Mittelstück 3,7mm dick...


sowas hier wär für vorne natürlich auch ne möglichkeit^^






und noch n tretlager... (darüber wurde glaub schonmal diskutiert)





würde doch reintheoretisch bei jedem (tryAll monty...) auch gehn oder? lager sind ja aussen...


----------



## Schevron (14. Juli 2007)

was isn das für ne VR Nabe? und was wiegt die?


----------



## V!RUS (14. Juli 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> was isn das für ne VR Nabe? und was wiegt die?



Klick


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Juli 2007)

hab diese kleinen Freundchen hier gefunden... Leicht und sehn gut aus 






ne kleine Aluschrauben Diskusion gabs ja schonmal...

sind ja aufjedenfalln Schnäppchen im Vergleich zu Titanschrauben 

hätte evtl. mal vor mir n paar so Schrauben zu kaufen

fürs VR-Laufrad, Aheadkappenschraube, RB-Hebel Schraube (Lenkerbefestigung) und 2kleine für die Hope (Lenkerbefestigung)

gibts noch mehr "unwichtige" Schrauben die man ersetzen könnte?


btw: Alu7075 2,8g/cm³
       Titan     4,5g/cm³
       Stahl     7,9g/cm³

und hier gibts noch viel mehr... jaeger-motorsport.de


----------



## koxxrider (23. Juli 2007)

http://www.leichtbau-konfigurator.de/website/new/index.php?tag=extralite


----------



## Schevron (24. Juli 2007)

hab auch noch ne seite gefunden wo viele Gewichtsdaten (und auch noch weitere daten) drauf stehen
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=hubs

is echt ne riesige datenbank. ev auch das ein oder andere Trialteil mit dabei. Zumindest leichte alternativen


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (25. Juli 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> hab diese kleinen Freundchen hier gefunden... Leicht und sehn gut aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wiege cirka 85kg... und fahre "überall" aluschrauben an meinem 20zoll! kann sie nur empfehlen aus optischen und natürlich gewichtsgründen.
wo ich sie nicht fahre an meinem 20er sind die lächerlichen M6 hr-befestigungsschrauben (da hab ich zu guten 10.9 schrauben gegriffen) und an der bremse hinten. probiert hab ichs natürlich schon, abre nach 2-3x lösen und anziehen kommen die dann nicht mehr mit dem auftrettenden drehmoment klar. sodas sie zerbrechen.
aber selbst an der disc vorne fahre ich noch den 1. satz. und den hab ich nunmehr schon fast 5-6 monate. 
in diesem sinne.....


----------



## funky^jAY (25. Juli 2007)

ist der messfehler der meisten waagen nicht viel zu groß als das man das nachwiegen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (25. Juli 2007)

was haltet ihr von Gabel zwischen den beiden lagern zu lochen?

son paar 10ner Löcher oder so rein??


----------



## Schevron (26. Juli 2007)

habsch mal wieder was neues gefunden:
http://www.e-r-p.de/index.php?cat=KAT40&product=P040030
*Schmolke Carbon Schrauben Senkkopf oder Sechskant*

Hier die leichtesten Schrauben der Welt !!!
Diese Schrauben sind fester und 40% leichter als Aluschrauben (ganz zu schweigen von Stahlschrauben).
Durch ein spezielles Herstellungsverfahren verlaufen die Carbon Fasern aus den äusseren Gewindegängen ohne unterbrechung in den inneren Kern der Schraube. Dadurch ist gewährleistet, dass das Gewinde nicht ausreißen kann.
Die Schrauben sind ideal geeignet zur Montage von Flaschenhaltern, Umwerfern, Bremsschuhen, Schaltungsröllchen u.v.m. <= ich denk ev gibts auch ein paar trialmöglichkeiten





gibts in M5/20 und M6/16

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Trialstriker (29. Juli 2007)

was denn 
fällt keinem mehr was ein z.B die speichen mit schleifpapier auf die halbe stärke schleifen oder so.
ich weiß nix mehr hab schon fast alles an meinem rad versucht!


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2007)

na dann schleif dir mal die speichen dünner, dabei verlierst du warscheinlich 10kg körpergewicht weil du tagelang nicht essen kannst, da du keine zeit hast.
und du brauchst und mengen an sandpapier.

wie wärs mal mit anständig trialen lernen, technik erstmal beherschen. und dann kann man sich über geiwcht gedanken machen...
(ich sag nicht das ich perfekt bin, ich achte aber auch nicht aufs gewicht, denn 100g unterschied merk man als nicht profi einfach mal nicht)


----------



## Trialstriker (29. Juli 2007)

war ja nur zur anregung bin doch nich so krank und vergehe mich an meinen speichen was wäre ich denn für einer.
außerdem kümmer ich mich jeden tag um die verbesserung meiner technik
aber kann auch nich schaden das bike leichter zu machen.
ich gehe auch nur soweit das das bike nicht viel an stabilität verliert
alles klar
was das gewicht angeht man merkt schon kleine veränderungen. (fahre 20" so am rande)
ich hab an den felgen knappe 50g rausgeholt und das ging ziehmlich ab gut bei meiner schutzplatte merkte man nix das waren aber auch nur 15g also ob 100g mehr oder weniger is schon ne dolle wurst


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Juli 2007)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> was denn
> fällt keinem mehr was ein z.B die speichen mit schleifpapier auf die halbe stärke schleifen oder so.
> ich weiß nix mehr hab schon fast alles an meinem rad versucht!



2 Bilder von deinem Bike machen... gewicht nennen! und wir finden bestimmt noch was


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Juli 2007)

hab gerade mit großem Entsetzen festgestellt, dass meine Kurbelschrauben 39g wiegen...

sofort mal bei Ebay geschaut... und siehe da -> Alu 7075T6 Kurbelschrauben (17,8g)

Ebay...

oder eher ne schlechte Idee Alu schrauben am Tretlager?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Juli 2007)

Ich sage jetzt einfach mal die Kurbelschrauben haben nicht die Welt zu leisten,bzw. sie mÃ¼ssen nichts aushalten(des muss ja die achse,die schraube verhindert ja lediglich das runterrutschen der Kurbel von der Achse)Ist also relativ unbedenklich.Mehr sorgen mach ich mir da mit den Alu-Nippeln in den LRern


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2007)

kurbeln mit normalen schrauben festziehen und dann alu schraube zur sicherung drauf. wurd aber schon öftersmal gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Mehr sorgen mach ich mir da mit den Alu-Nippeln in den LRern


ja... da werd ich auch bei den guten alten Normalen Nippeln bleiben auch wenns 
pro LR 30g ausmachen wÃ¼rde!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Juli 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> ja... da werd ich auch bei den guten alten Normalen Nippeln bleiben auch wenns
> pro LR 30g ausmachen würde!



Ich hab bei meinen ganzen Laufrädern Alunippel von DT verbaut und hab keine Probs damit. Die halten genauso gut wie die Messingnippel.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Juli 2007)

kennt jemand nen shop wo ich die tiso schaltröllchen in silber bestellen kann?????


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Juli 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinen ganzen Laufrädern Alunippel von DT verbaut und hab keine Probs damit. Die halten genauso gut wie die Messingnippel.



mmh... dann kommts wohl doch noch auf einen Versuch an 

naja morgen zuerst mal Alu-Schrauben kaufn


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2007)

Ja die Alu-Nippel kannst du wirklich genauso verwenden nur beim nachspannen musst du halt aufpassen dass du nicht abrutscht, die sind ruckizucki rund.

MFG


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Juli 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> kennt jemand nen shop wo ich die tiso schaltröllchen in silber bestellen kann?????



10 zähne wenns geht. oder meint ihr 11 passen in nen rohloffspanner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (30. Juli 2007)

btw. Alunippel sparen 20g net 30g ;-) bei 32 Stück

Was haltet ihr denn von den Carbonschrauben? meint ihr es gibt ne möglichkeit am radl? ev Vorbau (Ti Vorbau, da kann ja nix passieren wenn die brechen, lenkerverdrehen aber nicht rausrutschen)


----------



## LBC (30. Juli 2007)

alu nippel ist ein muß, doch beim einspeichen das fett ins Gewinde nicht vergessen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juli 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> btw. Alunippel sparen 20g net 30g ;-) bei 32 Stück
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von den Carbonschrauben? meint ihr es gibt ne möglichkeit am radl? ev Vorbau (Ti Vorbau, da kann ja nix passieren wenn die brechen, lenkerverdrehen aber nicht rausrutschen)



mmh klingt garnich mal so dumm...

hätt ich doch 2 Aluschrauben mehr bestellen sollen und in Vorbau machen und die Titanschrauben dafür an die Bremskolben 

btw: hat das mit den Pedalen vom Vincent schonmal jemand probiert?
werde es die Woche mal noch warscheinlich mit einer "low-Variante Probieren

dh. Senkrecht nach Links Feilen bis die Achse kommt und alles was "ober und unterhalb" der Achse is dranlassen - so wird auch der Schuh nich so arg "durchgedrückt"


ja wie shcon oft gesagt leichtbau ist eine Krankheit - und einige von uns ham se^^


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Juli 2007)

hier n bild von meiner neuen Ahead-Kappe... (hoffentlich bald mit Aluschraube)

edit: ging wohl nich mit dem Bild - dann halt morgen


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Juli 2007)

Vincent-Style 






altes Gewicht waren glaub 12g 

Ahead-Schraube

-normale Schraube 10g
-Aluminuimschraube 3g


----------



## curry4king (31. Juli 2007)

n1n1


----------



## alien1976 (31. Juli 2007)

LBC schrieb:


> alu nippel ist ein muß, doch beim einspeichen das fett ins Gewinde nicht vergessen.



Ne blos kein Fett die nippel sollen doch ahlten und sich nicht gleich wieder Lösen.

Um eine Kontaktkorrosion zu verHindern und die Nippel Fest zu bekommen ist es besser mit Schraubensicherung Mittelfest.


----------



## alien1976 (31. Juli 2007)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> was denn
> fällt keinem mehr was ein z.B die speichen mit schleifpapier auf die halbe stärke schleifen oder so.
> ich weiß nix mehr hab schon fast alles an meinem rad versucht!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3710330&postcount=160


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. August 2007)

meine kleinen Freundchen sind gestern gekommen 

Jaeger-Motorsport hat Göhrig-Style

Am Montag mittag bestellt (15 Uhr)(Bankeinzug)

Mi mittag (13.30Uhr gekommen)

19g die Aluschrauben im vgl. die gleichen Stahlschrauben ca.53g macht ne Ersparnis von ca.34g












hier nochmal die VR-Achsschrauben mit Unterlagschreibe 





Kurbelschrauben dürften demnächst auch noch kommen


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2007)

veersand ist aber eher langsam. beim jan hättest du die noch am diesntag bekommen... ich glaube 16uhr kommt bei ihm der postbote...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (2. August 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> veersand ist aber eher langsam. beim jan hättest du die noch am diesntag bekommen... ich glaube 16uhr kommt bei ihm der postbote...



das stimmt!

allerdings is es im Vergleich zu vielen anderen OnlineShops bei denen ich schon bestellt hab - der schnellste gewesen


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2007)

wo bestellst du denn immer? das ist eigentlich ganz normal das 2 tage nach der bestellung die ware da ist wenn mann auf rechnung bestellt.
darf man frage was du für die schrauben gezahlt hast?


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. August 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wo bestellst du denn immer? das ist eigentlich ganz normal das 2 tage nach der bestellung die ware da ist wenn mann auf rechnung bestellt.
> darf man frage was du für die schrauben gezahlt hast?



20 inkl. Porto...

gerade eben sind die Kurbelschrauben gekommen 
(10 inkl. Porto)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (2. August 2007)

hat jemand schonmal bei bike-products.com bestellt? hab vor 4 tagen bestellt und der bestellstatus ist immer noch bei "nicht ausgeliefert". ist das normal bei denen?


----------



## Martin Kohnert (2. August 2007)

Erstens wollte ich mal großen Respekt an euch ALLE aussprechen, dass ihr so viele coole Ideen hattet bzw. habt!

Und zweitens hab ich mal ne Frage: 
"Welche Scheibenbremse wäre (die nebenbei nicht unbedingt die Welt kostet) empfehlenswert?"

Weil die scheiß Hayes Sole  geht mir langsam auf'n Sack, erstens mal wegen der *Bremsleistung* und zweitens wegen dem *Gewicht*
(zwecks Stahlflexleitung und gegossener Kolben und co.).

Denn diese Hope-Scheibenbremse hat doch, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, auch ne Stahlflexleitung (an der man wiederum mit ner Kunststoffleitung wieder sparen würde).

Gebt mir mal nen Tipp!!!


----------



## KermitB4 (2. August 2007)

Wenn du wirklich auf Gewicht achtest, dann solltest du von einer Scheibenbremse weg auf eine Felgenbremse gehen.

Ob V-Brake oder HS-33 ist dann deine Wahl.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. August 2007)

Martin Kohnert schrieb:


> Erstens wollte ich mal groÃen Respekt an euch ALLE aussprechen, dass ihr so viele coole Ideen hattet bzw. habt!
> 
> Und zweitens hab ich mal ne Frage:
> "Welche Scheibenbremse wÃ¤re (die nebenbei nicht unbedingt die Welt kostet) empfehlenswert?"
> ...


Ich fahre Shimano Deore Arme mit shimano auÃenzÃ¼gen und Avid SD2 Hebel.Dazu StandartbelÃ¤ge,
ich bin sehr zufrieden damit ohne Bitumen o.Ã.und kostet echt nicht die Welt.Alternative Disc wÃ¤ren Avid bb5 oder bb7.
Und zur Hayes Sole kann ich nur sagen das die Bremse sich nicht nur so fÃ¤hrt als hÃ¤tte sie nur einen Kolben-sie hat auch nur einen 
Bei mir kam der Kolben vorne nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr zurÃ¼ck,und hinten hat sie am Sattel gelekt.
Diese Bremse ist echt nur zum Anschauen gut.

Guten Abend,
Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2007)

Hab noch was,ich weiÃ nicht ob es hier schon war,aber hier eine leichte Alternative zum Felgenband:
http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/22/30471DSC00027_Medium_-large.JPG


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hab noch was,ich weiÃ nicht ob es hier schon war,aber hier eine leichte Alternative zum Felgenband:
> http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/22/30471DSC00027_Medium_-large.JPG



was soll das sein? Kinder-Knete? 

btw: n 30mm breites Tesa Felgenband wiegt 7g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2007)

Ne,die kommen auf die Nippel innen und funktionren halt wie ein Felgenband.
War jetzt ja auch nur was Neues.


----------



## KermitB4 (3. August 2007)

Zumal damit auch nicht die Löcher der Felge zu sind 

MFG


----------



## kingpin18 (3. August 2007)

Rb Halteschelle

Vorher (24g)




Nachher (22g)


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Rb Halteschelle
> 
> Vorher (24g)
> 
> ...



hab ich mir auch schon überlegt 

kommt gleich nochn bild von meinen "Vincent-Style" Pedalen...


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2007)

Lagerschonende variante...











und noch meine neuen schrauben in action


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2007)

Sehr,sehr schÃ¶n die Schrauben
Und bei den Pedalen kÃ¶nnte man eventuell noch die Vestrebungen an den beiden Seiten wegnehmen,also da wo bei "normalen" Pedalen die Reflektoren sitzen?
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2007)

du musst oben auch noch mal so viel wegfeilen,


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> du musst oben auch noch mal so viel wegfeilen,



wollt ich zuerst auch machen... aber... ich vermute das beeinflusst die Schuhbiegung/unbequem usw.


----------



## Trialstriker (4. August 2007)

ich muss einfach sagen die schrauben sehen ja mal
RICHTIG geil aus. mal sehen hol ich mir vllt auch noch irgendwann.

geile dinger!


----------



## koxxrider (4. August 2007)

voll dder gewichtsfreak und dann so ne kette und eine mega fette unterbodenplatte


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. August 2007)

also nix gegen die kette....an der würd ich NIE!!!! sparn...


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. August 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> voll dder gewichtsfreak und dann so ne kette und eine mega fette unterbodenplatte


also an der Kette werd ich nich sparn... 

neuer Unterbodenschutz is in arbeit - da mein neuer Rahmen aber noch nich da is kann ich den leider noch nich fertig machen, weil die Lochabstände usw. anders sind!

btw: die dünnen (Monty Eagle) sind mir immer gebrochen

btw2: was wiegt eigentlich dein Bike (rein interesse halber)


----------



## kingpin18 (5. August 2007)

Hi hab noch ein RR verbessert


----------



## koxxrider (9. August 2007)

hab auch nochma ein wenig gebastelt

kettenspanner...40,3 gr:





viz nabe inkl kettenspanner und 15 t ritzel





alex felge gefräst, 674 gr


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. August 2007)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=16474

bei Dani steht der Bohrer auch nich still...

soviel würd ich meiner HR-Felge fast nich zumuten wollen

edit: der VR-Mantel is aber kein Maxxis oder - steht zwar maxxis drauf aber...


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. August 2007)

lightest Czar?

sieht hammer aus und bringt verdammt wenig auf die Waage trotz FD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (21. August 2007)

VR-Nabe... was is das schwarze? Carbon? oder einfach nurn Kleber - was ich bei Vincent nich glaub^^


----------



## kingpin18 (21. August 2007)

Ne das ist noch ein stück Schwarz von der Original Nabe.


----------



## misanthropia (22. August 2007)

an die 20". ich habe grade mal hiuer durchgesehen und einen interessanten Beitrag vom Florianwagner gelsesen, wo er sagt "man muss sich trauen auch mal in andere Bereiche zu sehen". 
Da hab ich doch glatt auch mal, da ich mir sowieso grade Handschuhe bestelle, die reifen angesehen und das gefunden

http://www.bmxer.de/shop/images/big/khe_faltreifen.jpg

Eine Serie von Faltreifen für 20", allerdings aus dem flatland Bereich. mit gewichten von 270-393g je nach Wahl. von den Zahlen her klingt das super nur habe ich absolut keine ahnung was das besondere an Flatland reifen ist. Um ehrlich zu sein ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das hierhier gehört oder doch lieber in den "Erfahrungen" thread. 

ansonsten. www.gsbmx.de  unter Reifen einfach mal die KHE Pallette ansehen.


----------



## ecols (22. August 2007)

da flatlander normalerweise exorbitant viel druck fahren um gut drehen zu können schätze ich den seitenhalt katastrophal ein.. außer du fährst 6-8 bar..


----------



## misanthropia (22. August 2007)

mh klingt logisch was du sagst. schade, ich hör mich nochmal weiter um und werde dann ggf meine Erfahrungen weiter kundtun.


----------



## misanthropia (24. August 2007)

also das geht nicht mit den Reifen. Herstellervorgae ist 6 bar, bei allem darunter lösen sich die Kevlarwände und der reifen geht kaputt. Das sind mir die 160 gramm ersparnis nicht wert.


----------



## Trialstriker (30. August 2007)

na siehste was wärst du denn
ich hab auf meinem 20" vorne und hinten so 1,4 bar drauf und fahre 
maxxis mäntel. mein kumpel genau so und der kennt jemanden der fährt verrückter weise mit 0,7 ungefähr das geht ja mal garnich auch 20"


----------



## misanthropia (10. September 2007)

es hat mich gepackt. Mein bike ist zu schwer, 10,8 Kg für ein 20" sind nicht (in meiner Freizeit) ertragbar, auch wenn ich diverse schonvorrichtungen montyrt habe die auch bleiben sollen.
Zuerststellt sich die Frage, da ich momentan eh grade Problem mit der Dichtigkeit meiner Hs33 habe, sie ist aber auch schon etwas älter, hier auf einen RB Hebel umzusteigen. Doch ich wollte zuerst erfragen, wer mir das Gewicht des hebels einer Hs33 nennen kann, gemeint ist die komplette bremsarmatur rechts. Natürlich könnte ich wiegen, aber dafür muss ich erstmal  die bremse zerbauen, das will ich nicht wenn es grade jemand parat hat


----------



## kingpin18 (10. September 2007)

90g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (10. September 2007)

der Magura Hebel wiegt also exakt so viel wie der RB hebel??
mh... dann stellt sich ja die investition nach einem RB Bremshebel gar nicht mehr. hab jetzt auf 890 gramm erhofft  

danke problem gelöst. ich versuchs auch mal mit Putzen


----------



## kingpin18 (10. September 2007)

Ich hab meinen jetzt noch nicht gewogen aber der wiegt keine 90g. Wenn der wunsch besteht kann ich ihn ja mal wiegen gehen.


----------



## misanthropia (10. September 2007)

meinst du denn den RB hebel oder den Standart Magura Hebel? 
Laut Jan wiegt der RB auch 90g, wenn der magura genausoviel wiegt dann ist das ja quasi egal oder hat der RB etwas so beeindruckendes ansich dass sich die investition lohnen würde


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. September 2007)

mein Magura Bremshebel 2004 leicht getunt wiegt 87g  (das winkelstück aus Alu gemacht hat 3gramm oder so gespart...)

btw: beim gewicht sparn immer an den LR anfangen  und an der Kette aufhören (oder noch besser lassen wie se is)


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. September 2007)

man beachte die kleinen Löcher in den Halteschellen (seitlich)







 das Bike    nicht nur wegen dem Leichtbau^^


----------



## hst_trialer (11. September 2007)

da sowieso quasi nur noch alu-rahmen gefahren werden, würde ich jedem empfehlen den herstellerlack mal kräftig runter zu schleifen. 

ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviel gramm das bringen kann!!!

P.S.: hat sich schonmal jemand an die bremszylinder von der hs 33 rangetraut und einfach mal einen komplett zersägt... einfach mal schauen ob man noch mehr material ab-dremeln kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (11. September 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> da sowieso quasi nur noch alu-rahmen gefahren werden, würde ich jedem empfehlen den herstellerlack mal kräftig runter zu schleifen.
> 
> ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviel gramm das bringen kann!!!
> 
> P.S.: hat sich schonmal jemand an die bremszylinder von der hs 33 rangetraut und einfach mal einen komplett zersägt... einfach mal schauen ob man noch mehr material ab-dremeln kann...



wegen dem Lack...

wenn man das Bike vom Gilles ankuckt und mit nem normalen Hydroxx vergleicht sieht man das der Steuerrohr-Teil und das ende eigentlich weiss ist

finds in silber 10mal besser und is leichter...

man muss ja nich alles runtermachen sonder kann sich quasi ne "2 Farben-Lackierung" basteln


----------



## Eisbein (11. September 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> da sowieso quasi nur noch alu-rahmen gefahren werden, würde ich jedem empfehlen den herstellerlack mal kräftig runter zu schleifen.
> 
> ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviel gramm das bringen kann!!!
> 
> P.S.: hat sich schonmal jemand an die bremszylinder von der hs 33 rangetraut und einfach mal einen komplett zersägt... einfach mal schauen ob man noch mehr material ab-dremeln kann...



ja deng hat sich damit schon versucht. Die echo nehmer sind doch schon ein wenig schmaler...


----------



## hst_trialer (11. September 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ja deng hat sich damit schon versucht. Die echo nehmer sind doch schon ein wenig schmaler...



aber warum teure von echo kaufen, wenn man selber bei den maguras kann...

ich denk schon das da noch paar gramm zu holen sind.
vielleicht sogar in die überwurfmutter vom schlauch in den 6-kant je seite ein 2..3 mm loch... und nicht vergessen, alle schrauben hohlbohren. also ne m6 geht schon mit 2,5mm bohrer hohl!!!


----------



## kingpin18 (12. September 2007)

Hier ist mal ein Magnesium Komplett Bike stolze 8,6kg wenn man da das wissen aus dem Thema noch weg Tunt da geht bestimmt noch einiges. Vielleicht fällt da die 8kg Marke.  

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showpost.php?p=425590&postcount=1


----------



## Eisbein (12. September 2007)

die kann bei dem bike aber irgentwie recht locker fallen. also sofern das hinten ne echo felge ist (oder sind die felge auch aus meinem lieblingsmetall Mg?) 

ansonsten, kurbeln -100g reifen hinten auch mindestens 150 (big betty) ...

wenn das allerdings schon Mg felgen sind wirds nicht mehr ganz so einfach...


----------



## LauraPalmer (12. September 2007)

sind schon mg-Felgen


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. September 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ansonsten, kurbeln -100g reifen hinten auch mindestens 150 (big betty) ...



innerer Käfig rausmachen 29g

Rockring "halbeschneiden" 20g

Bremsleitung kürzen 10g?

paar Schrauben tauschen Alu/TI  50g

Tretlagerschale 20g

dann wärn wir bei 379g...


----------



## LBC (13. September 2007)

Bla bla bla 8,6 kg ganz klar, alles braucht man auch nicht glauben. 
Sieht mir ausserdem schwer nach einem 24" Bike aus. eventuell stimmt dann die Gewichts angabe.


----------



## Eisbein (13. September 2007)

LBC schrieb:


> Bla bla bla 8,6 kg ganz klar, alles braucht man auch nicht glauben.
> Sieht mir ausserdem schwer nach einem 24" Bike aus. eventuell stimmt dann die Gewichts angabe.



echo baut keine 24" gabeln, das sieht mir nämlich ganz start nach echo urban fork aus...


na pedalen am besten gleich die Welgo MG1 und noch ausfräsen...


----------



## misanthropia (18. Oktober 2007)

schalala hab beim Händler, wenn auch nicht sonderlich billig aber irgendwie unwiderstehlich die Pedale von Tioga hier gefunden. Bin noch nicht gefahren, sind in der Tat ein wenig schmal aber beim hampeln hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (19. Oktober 2007)

Habe mir mal so en Magura Kolben/zylinder vorgenommen ..
das sind aber max 2 mm die mann am kolben wecknehmen kann
Gewicht erspart des wohl nich wirklich Optisch is vieleicht was ..


----------



## hooliemoolie (19. Oktober 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/429137/cat/19574

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/429136/cat/19574


----------



## misanthropia (20. Oktober 2007)

könntest du die fotos auf hellerem untergrund machen? ich kann da nichts drauf erkennen


----------



## hooliemoolie (20. Oktober 2007)

no...liegt schon im müll aber des sind max 2mm die man seitlich vom kolben wecknehmen könnte! und was sind 2mm pro seite 2 gramm..hehe 
Beim Lack kannste ne menge Gewichtsparen ..also wenn dich Lack anmache wird es bei uns immer in gramm gemessen und ..200 oder 300 gramm solten schon lcker auf so einem Rahmen sein ...desweiteren sind die dinger nich nur mit den decklack versehen ..sondern auch noch meist mit ner Grundierung und klarlack..evtl auch noch ...für so Gewichtsfetischisten


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> no...liegt schon im müll aber des sind max 2mm die man seitlich vom kolben wecknehmen könnte! und was sind 2mm pro seite 2 gramm..hehe
> Beim Lack kannste ne menge Gewichtsparen ..also wenn dich Lack anmache wird es bei uns immer in gramm gemessen und ..200 oder 300 gramm solten schon lcker auf so einem Rahmen sein ...desweiteren sind die dinger nich nur mit den decklack versehen ..sondern auch noch meist mit ner Grundierung und klarlack..evtl auch noch ...für so Gewichtsfetischisten



Das mit dem Lack ist ein uralter Schuh. Und wer es genau wissen will. Bei einem Czar 20" Rahmen der nicht wie viele denken lackiert sonder pulverbeschichtet ist sind es 70g Gewichtsersparniss und keine 200g bis 300g.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Oktober 2007)

war nen paar Tage nicht hier...
aber hat schon wer die Magnesium FElgen und Rahmen gepostet?
in CZ soll wohl einer nen MTB fahren 8,1kg
http://www.zhibike.cz/e_novinky.htm
http://www.zhibike.cz/images/20new1.jpg 
Rahmen 1150g 20"


----------



## florianwagner (23. Oktober 2007)

hi, hat jemand schon mal gewebeband als felgenband genommen, hab mal sowas im rennradforum gesehen. wieviel spart das gegenüber normalem plastikband?


----------



## Schevron (23. Oktober 2007)

jebba, hab ich. spart bei nem VR 18g


----------



## florianwagner (23. Oktober 2007)

aha cool, das mach bei 26" vielleicht 25gr. was für band hast du verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Oktober 2007)

hab eignetlich noch nie was anders in der felge gehabt als gewebeband. das zeug gibts z.b. von tesa . kostet die rolle ungefähr 8-10 eumeln


----------



## alien1976 (24. Oktober 2007)

Uralte Sache

nimm einfach nen mormales plasterband bekommst do in jeder Drogerie oder Apotheke kostet bestimmt net mehr als 3

sollte eigentlich auch in jedem Verbandskasten sein vielleicht nen alter ausem Auto
10meter 3,8cm breit
hier 7,32
http://www.mercateo.com/p/318-100(2d)87759/ASKINA_Tape_weiss_10_m_x_3_8_cm_1_Stueck.html


----------



## Schevron (24. Oktober 2007)

jup, ich hab eins das sieht aus wie Tesa mit Gewebezügen drin. also Durchsichtig. was es genau is kann ich dir nicht sagen. Hab es vom Lorenz


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. November 2007)

so... hiermit danke ich zuerstmal unserem Deutschlehrer 

wenn man um halb zehn schon Schule aus hat, hat man einfach nix zu tun^^

hier das Selfmade-Teil von MSC-Trialer... mit neuer Aluschraube...






und hier meine noch weiter bearbeitete VR-Felge


vorher 356g jetzt 346g


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2007)

so und jetzt verat uns mal was du am VR dadurch gespaart hast...

achja die lehrer...


----------



## Trialar (13. November 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> so und jetzt verat uns mal was du am VR dadurch gespaart hast...
> 
> achja die lehrer...



Vielleicht gehts ja auch mehr um die Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. November 2007)

wer lesen kann....


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. November 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> so und jetzt verat uns mal was du am VR dadurch gespaart hast...
> 
> achja die lehrer...



10g wie schon gesagt 

hier zum vergleich ein älteres Bild...


----------



## misanthropia (13. November 2007)

und hat sich das deiner Meinung nach gelohnt? wie lange warst du zu gange? 
ich habe das auch gemacht, habe 30g rausgeholt, 4h daran gearbeitet und bin der meinung dass es den Aufwand nicht wert war. 
dafür war ich 4h bei regen beschäftigt....


----------



## nornen (13. November 2007)

Man kann mit Sicherheit sein rad an allen möglichen stellen durchbohren ohne die Stabilität zu beeinträchtigen und wie schon gesagt möglichst titan komponente benutzen...evtl. die Pedal achsen durch Titan ersetzen etc nur die ganze sache muss auch in relation zu den Kosten stehen, d.h. sowohl monitär als auch sicherheit/Stabilität...also meiner meinung nach hab ich lieber ein rad das 500 gramm schwerer ist A richtig geil aussieht und B man sich beim fahren nicht umbringt, weil stablität und verlass aufs material geht halt eben vor...


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> und hat sich das deiner Meinung nach gelohnt? wie lange warst du zu gange?
> ich habe das auch gemacht, habe 30g rausgeholt, 4h daran gearbeitet und bin der meinung dass es den Aufwand nicht wert war.
> dafür war ich 4h bei regen beschäftigt....



anfangs 2min (für die ersten 5 Löcher vllt) am gegen mitte/ende 1min pro Loch)

für Löcher im alten Bild ca. 1,5h für alle... 

da es bei uns (670m) den halben Tag schneit, hat man bisschen zuviel zeit



> Zitat von 525Rainer  Beitrag anzeigen
> faszination technik und spass am basteln.



ich glaub das Thema Leichtbau muss man doch weiterhin auf ICQ begrenzen...


----------



## Schevron (14. November 2007)

also nicht nur das es Gewicht spart, sieht finde ich richtig geil aus.
dadurch das es Silber ist an der Feilstelle. ist auch schön gleichmäßig.

natürlich machen 10g den bock nicht fett, aber 10g hier 30g da. zum schluß kommt halt doch was ordentliches bei raus. und wenn man dann ein 8,5kg rad mit einem 9,5kg rad direkt vergleicht merkt mans schon. is halt agiler, grade beim "radstandversetzten" ev. noch mit drehung, finde ich, merkt man es sehr wie schwer das rad ist. - Träge masse usw.
also ich möchte mein 8,5kg monty nicht missen. bin neulich mit nem 9,6kg Toxsin gefahren und hab sofort den unterschied gemerkt. schließlich merkt man ja auch 0,5cm längendifferenz oder ne halbe einstellung beim Montylenker im fahrverhalten.

klar, beim gewicht nicht so schnell, also keine 10g, aber bei 500g +- finde ich ist es spürbar. und grade am VR kann man viel sparen und es bringt finde ich am meisten. schließlich hält man das ding oft in der Luft. und da bin ich froh um jedes gramm das ich weniger halten muß


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. November 2007)

das mit dem Gewicht von 8,5kg auf ein 9,5kg Bike kann ich nur bestätigen...
is wirklich pervers wie "schwer" man sich da bei manchen sachen tut

das Ergebnis find ich auch sehr gelungen... *eigenlobstinkt*



BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> ..und wie ein guter Freund aus Freiburg mal meinte...10x20g sind auch 200g


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. November 2007)

gewöhnungssache, krichste halt paar mehr mukkis wenns rad schwerer is


----------



## Eisbein (14. November 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> gewöhnungssache, krichste halt paar mehr mukkis wenns rad schwerer is


----------



## kingpin18 (18. November 2007)

Hallo Tuning freunde mich würde mal interessieren was eure 26 Bikes so wiegen.  Es darf auch 20 Bikes gepostet werden. Ist vielleicht jemand an das Bike vom Vincent H. 9,1kg rangekommen?  Bin gespannt was ihr so habt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (18. November 2007)

dann fang ich mal an

20" Hoffmann (1,8kg)
Vorne Disc
Hinten HS33

8698gramm

bis in 4 Monaten hoffentlich so ca. 8590gramm


----------



## florianwagner (18. November 2007)

adamant a1 26" 9,5kg


----------



## isah (18. November 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> dann fang ich mal an
> 
> 20" Hoffmann (1,8kg)
> Vorne Disc
> ...



Frueher kamen die mal von Haus aus mit 8.4 kg


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. November 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Frueher kamen die mal von Haus aus mit 8.4 kg



kommt komisch, aber ich denke du kannst ein Hoffmann von einem Monty 221TI 

unterscheiden...?^^


----------



## V!RUS (18. November 2007)

Ich denke, der Martin meint Fahrräder allgemein.  

Das Gewicht ist aber schon echt fein, gerade mit Scheibe.


----------



## Schevron (18. November 2007)

is schon krass mit dem monty. warum is das so leicht??? das alte. mein aktuelles TI ist auch Full HS 33 wiegt aber mit Titanteilen, gefrästen Felgen usw. auch grad um die 8,5kg

das alte monty hat ganz "normale" Felgen


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. November 2007)

das alte Monty lag bei 8,490 und deins bei 8,5  

verdammt, krass


----------



## Schevron (18. November 2007)

Jebba: 8582g

wie gesagt. Bißl luft is noch (HR Reifen, HR Felge fräsen, Schutz fräsen (Bzw auf RR umsteigen), ev. andere Pedale (Mg), Lenker fräsen, Titan Speichen, hinten ultralight Schlauch)

aber selbst dann kommt man ev auf 8,3kg mit viel glück denk ich.


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2007)

kurze frage jungs, wie wiegt ihr eure räder so genau, oder ists nur die summe aller einzeln gewogenen teilchen? 
wenn da ne schraube vergessen wurde... (ohje 5g mehr gewicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. November 2007)

Meins wiegt 9,1 kg und ich bin zufrieden. Mit so ner 8,5kg Bude würde ich um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht so gerne fahren wollen außer ich bekomme es gesponsert. Ich hätte zu viel Angst das Teil kaputt zu machen wenn ich mal was probieren will und das Bike soll ja gefahren werden  Bißl Leichtbau schön und gut aber wenn man sich schon Sorgen um die Stabilität machen muss wie z.B. derbes Ausfräsen der Felgen hört es auf. Und so Sprüche  wie " Musst du halt sauber fahren" kann man stecken lassen. Möchte nicht wissen wie manche Profahrer das Bike im Training rannehmen.


Ach ja. Ist ein abgestrahltes  Czar 07 20"


----------



## Schevron (18. November 2007)

also ich hab eine Wage die bis 5kg geht und aufs Gramm genau wiegt. dann habe ich den rahmen mit allen teilen und die beiden LaufrÃ¤der getrennt gewogen. die 3 Sachen dann zusammen gerechnet. Also nicht alle kleinteile sondern grob zerlegt.

@MSC-Trialer: ich wÃ¼rde auch nie sicherheitsrelevante Teile Ã¼belst zerfrÃ¤sen. Aber die Felgen kann man getrost biÃl ausfrÃ¤sen.
An der Kette zb. lieÃe sich noch sparen, das wÃ¼rde ich aber nie tun. Is einfach zu gefÃ¤hrlich wenn die reiÃt.
Sonst ist glaube ich mein 8,5kg radl net viel weniger stabil als eins mit 9,5kg


Habs grade mal Ã¼berschlagen. Wenn ich noch ca. 250â¬ investieren wÃ¼rde und den Rahmen noch Sandstrahlen  wÃ¼rde, kÃ¶nnte ich unter die 8kg kommen. Nur mit den oben erwÃ¤hnten Teilen und umstieg auf RR wÃ¼rde ich ca. 350-400g sparen. Farbe sollte ca. 120g oder so ausmachen.
(Pedale -23g // HR Reifen -100g // Felge frÃ¤sen -40g // Lenker frÃ¤sen -10g // auf RR umsteigen -100g // Titanspeichen vorne komplett -70g // ultralight Schlauch hinten -40g)


----------



## florianwagner (19. November 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kurze frage jungs, wie wiegt ihr eure räder so genau, oder ists nur die summe aller einzeln gewogenen teilchen?
> wenn da ne schraube vergessen wurde... (ohje 5g mehr gewicht)



im angelbedarf gibts digitale waagen die auf 10gr anzeigen. das reicht von der genauigkeit locker aus.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. November 2007)

@Shevron

Mein Rahmen ist gestrahlt. Bringt aber nur 70g


----------



## Sherco (19. November 2007)

Czar lack->leicht
Monty Lack-> schwer 


hatte beide zuhause.

Überm monty is noch ne dicke klarlackschicht!


----------



## Schevron (19. November 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Verkaufe Monty 221TI Rahmen 06´
> 
> Gewicht: 1768gramm


 
Gewicht von einem Gestrahlten Monty Ti 06 beim Lorenz: 1685g

Also knapp 100g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (19. November 2007)

monty 221 pro von 2005 jetzt bei 9,38 kg.
habe bei ebay eine japanische digitalwaage gekauft fÃ¼r 1.Ã99â¬ (wenn auch 7â¬ versand). das ding funzt super und zeigt auf 20g genau an.

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich im nÃ¤chsten jahr machen soll.am effizientesten ist natÃ¼rlich ein neuer Rahmen. 
ansonsten mÃ¼+sste ich an die RÃ¤der ran, also Titanspeichen, alunippeloder generell andere naben auÃer echo und VIZ.

Meine Karre hat jetzt genau 1081g (rechnerisch) abgespeckt. Gewogen habe ich vorher 10.6 kg... ich weiÃ mathematisch stimmt das nicht ganz habe vorher mit Personenwaage gewogen denke ier liegt der Fehler.

Auch wenn ich vorher gedacht habe, dass Leichtbau nichts bringt... DAS WAR EIN IRRTUM. Insbesondere merkt man das, wenn man eine Sektion komplett fahren muss und da bringt 1kg weniger insbesondere an der Front schon einen riesen Unterschied,, einen riesen supergeilen unterschied.


----------



## Schevron (19. November 2007)

welcome to the path of enlightenment misanthropia


----------



## misanthropia (19. November 2007)

das ist nun wirklich teuerste und verrückteste facette des Hobbies "fahrrad" die mir jemals untergekommen ist.


----------



## Schevron (19. November 2007)

wÃ¼rde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Wenn man ein Top Freeride, Downhill, Rennrad usw. anschaut liegt man schon im grundpreis bei locker 5-8 tausend.
Die meisten ToprÃ¤der im Trial bekommt man fÃ¼r 2000â¬ grad mal das V-Racing und KoxxBoxx kosten mehr.
Also was das angeht is Trial echt gÃ¼nstig. Da ist dann auch noch Platz fÃ¼r tuning (wenn man will)


----------



## misanthropia (19. November 2007)

ich meine ja noch nichtmal trial, sondern Leichtbau!!! zum Glück kann ich mich soweit beherrschen nicht noch an meinem downhiller rumzuspielen. obwohl ich auch dort schon anfange damit.


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. November 2007)

also mein coust wiegt vollgetankt 11,4. 

gewogen bei mir auf arbeit.


----------



## Eisbein (19. November 2007)

okay ich mach das immer mit der kältemittelwaage von meinem dad. ich stell mich rauf, reset, fahrrad in die hand und dann versuchen den mittel wert zunehem, das schwankt schon arg. 
und da kam ich das letzte mal auf 11,175kg. werde demnächst noch mal wiegen...


----------



## kingpin18 (19. November 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> okay ich mach das immer mit der kältemittelwaage von meinem dad. ich stell mich rauf, reset, fahrrad in die hand und dann versuchen den mittel wert zunehem, das schwankt schon arg.
> und da kam ich das letzte mal auf 11,175kg. werde demnächst noch mal wiegen...



Ist doch aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich vorher gedacht habe, dass Leichtbau nichts bringt... DAS WAR EIN IRRTUM.



tja am Ende kriegen wir sie alle...


----------



## nornen (20. November 2007)

Kann mir jemand mal nachhilfe in Mathe geben...wenn das hydroxx 9,3 wiegt wie kann das xtp dann 8,3 wiegen bei 100 gramm rahmen gewichtsdifferenz und ansonsten selber standardausstattung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. November 2007)

wessen xtp2 wiegt 8,3 ohne was zu machen? Das von Felix Heller wog 8,3 aber da war quasi fast alles gemacht ...brauch ich ja wohl nicht aufzählen was oder?.
Löcher, Teser, Ultra light HS33 VR und HR... Messer Speichen..usw usw das Hydroxx ist auch full disc und wog bei mit 9,2kg als ich es bekam..Stahlflex... Disc Naben... usw usw...


----------



## misanthropia (20. November 2007)

wo kommt denn eigentlich mehr bei rum... wenn ich versuche fÃ¼r 20â¬ 2.0-1.5-2.0 speichen aufzutreiben uind alle speichen tausche(scheiÃ arbeit) incl alu nippel
oder neue nabe am Vr. das sind 19g.. eigentlich sinds mir die 19g den aufwand des einspeichens nicht wert. 
Ich glaube der letzte groÃe Btzen geht nurnoch mit einem neuen Rahmen. Monty hat sich endgÃ¼ltig von den felgenbremsen und der Schwarzen Farbe verabschiedet oder?


----------



## Schevron (20. November 2007)

also ich glaube bei dem vergleich spart man mit den speichen net so viel. aber einspeichen mußt du ja eh. ne neue nabe bekommst du ja auch nicht ohne einspeichen rein.
kannst ja beides machen. Außerdem gibts alunippel in schönen bunten farben.


----------



## misanthropia (20. November 2007)

Ab januar startet das Projekt: Faserverbund Unterbodenschutzplatte.

Grob kann ich bisher sagen dass es eine Aramid.- Kohle-Glasfasermischung wird, daas Ganze laminiert als U Profil zum rahmen hin. erfahrungsgemäß könnte ich gegen mind 40% gewicht einsparen, eher mehr. 

Schichtenaufteilung muss ich mir noch überlegen. Schwer bis unmöglich wirds nur, wenn ich fehler beim laminieren mache und dadurch was zerspanen muss. Bei der Kombination kann ich mich dann nur für das beibehalten des Fehlers entscheiden oder alles nochmal neu machen. geile sache, sobald mein konto wieder voller ist kauf ich mir den Stuff


----------



## kingpin18 (20. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Ab januar startet das Projekt: Faserverbund Unterbodenschutzplatte.
> 
> Grob kann ich bisher sagen dass es eine Aramid.- Kohle-Glasfasermischung wird, daas Ganze laminiert als U Profil zum rahmen hin. erfahrungsgemäß könnte ich gegen mind 40% gewicht einsparen, eher mehr.
> 
> Schichtenaufteilung muss ich mir noch überlegen. Schwer bis unmöglich wirds nur, wenn ich fehler beim laminieren mache und dadurch was zerspanen muss. Bei der Kombination kann ich mich dann nur für das beibehalten des Fehlers entscheiden oder alles nochmal neu machen. geile sache, sobald mein konto wieder voller ist kauf ich mir den Stuff



Du bist doch verrückt


----------



## Schevron (20. November 2007)

wenns hebt isses auf jeden fall ne gute variante um gewicht zu sparen wenn man keinen RR fahren will.

ist ansich net mal sone schlechte idee. Ich denke wenn man glasfaser nimmt und an den aufliegeflächen, ähnlich dem monty Eagleclaw (also quer zur fahrtrichtung) Metalrippen macht um der zerbröseln auf stein zb zu verhindern. ich denke dann könnte das recht gut halten und gewicht sparen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. November 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Du bist doch verrückt



Ich habe vor 4 Jahren an meinem alten Monty '01 eine Carbon unterbodenschutz-platte gehabt. Funktionierte wunderbar, und fährt soviel ich weis heute noch...

Ein freund von mir Reparier die großen windräder und hat sehr gute möglichkeiten  carbon sachen zu bauen. Die ersten beiden sind auch ziemlich schnell zu bruch gegangen. Der dritte war knapp 3mm dick, aus mehreren lagen, ohne metalzusatz.

bilder hab ich leider keine mehr


----------



## andi87 (21. November 2007)

Servus!
an die disc fraktion: kann ich bedenkenlos alu nippel am hinterrad benutzen oder doch hier noch vorsichtiger sein?! (bei 26" try all felge und dt speichen).
außerdem solls ja von crank brothers diesen neuen superleichtsteuersatz mit 50 gramm geben, hat den schon jemand? bei cosmic hab ich noch nichts gesehen...
gruß
andi


----------



## misanthropia (21. November 2007)

über diese RIppen habe ich mir gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich denke ich kann nicht einfach einen Monty nachbau machen weil ich nicht einfach die Eigenschaften von ALu auf Fasern übertragen kann. Wenn ich das machen würde jede Rippe so auzulegen, hätte ich eine viel zu starke umlenkung der Fasern und ich denke das hält am wenigsten. Im allerersten Durchgang werde ich die Oberfläche glatt lassen. 
@ Kingpin : Hab dich auch lieb 
@kamikaze: 3mm... mhh hätte ich nicht gedacht ich wäre auf ca 5mm gegangen. Hast du die platte denn selber gemacht? Erzähl mal was darüber.. hast du nur carbon verwendet oder eine Mischung etc. Würde das gerne vertiefen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (21. November 2007)

andi87 schrieb:


> Servus!
> an die disc fraktion: kann ich bedenkenlos alu nippel am hinterrad benutzen oder doch hier noch vorsichtiger sein?! (bei 26" try all felge und dt speichen).
> außerdem solls ja von crank brothers diesen neuen superleichtsteuersatz mit 50 gramm geben, hat den schon jemand? bei cosmic hab ich noch nichts gesehen...
> gruß
> andi



Hi,

denke schon das das geht. Habe selber Dt Swiss Revos hinten und Alu Nippel hällt super. Der Crank Brother Cobalt C macht ein guten eindruck und mit 65g ist er recht leicht du kannst ihn ja mal testen und uns dann sagen ob er was ist. Ich werde ihn nästes Jahr vielleicht auch mal testen oder der Extralite The Head 2 mit 62g.

Gruß


----------



## alien1976 (21. November 2007)

andi87 schrieb:


> Servus!
> an die disc fraktion: kann ich bedenkenlos alu nippel am hinterrad benutzen oder doch hier noch vorsichtiger sein?! (bei 26" try all felge und dt speichen).
> außerdem solls ja von crank brothers diesen neuen superleichtsteuersatz mit 50 gramm geben, hat den schon jemand? bei cosmic hab ich noch nichts gesehen...
> gruß
> andi



Ja Andi ich fahr des jetz schon 1.5 Jahre oder länger ohne Probleme

Hab vorn und hinten DT Revo 1.8-1.5-1.8 und dazu Alunippel. Hat mir 100g pro Laufrad gespart. Und dazu sind die Laufräder noch Flexibler sprich sie nehmen dir net glei jeden Fehler krum.


----------



## misanthropia (22. November 2007)

gibt es denn eine möglichkeit an Speichen am 20" zu sparen?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. November 2007)

bin grad auch am planen mein v2 auf nen gutes gewicht zu pushen. mal sehen was bei rumkommt.


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit an Speichen am 20" zu sparen? die einzige adresse für kurze leichte speichen ist Marko Blau und der hat mir geschrieben, dass es die Speichen bei ihn nicht gibt (obwohl er sie im online angebot).





nimm doch einfach ne leichte 26" speiche, kürze sie, und roll ein neues gewinde drauf. denke das sollte gehen


----------



## kingpin18 (22. November 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> nimm doch einfach ne leichte 26" speiche, kürze sie, und roll ein neues gewinde drauf. denke das sollte gehen



Das wird leider nicht so gehen es sei er nimmt 1,8 Nippel. Leider gibts keine  1,5 Nippel die hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit an Speichen am 20" zu sparen? die einzige adresse für kurze leichte speichen ist Marko Blau und der hat mir geschrieben, dass es die Speichen bei ihn nicht gibt (obwohl er sie im online angebot).



hast mal bei rose.de geschaut. die haben eigentlich alles. nur so eine idee


----------



## alien1976 (23. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit an Speichen am 20" zu sparen? die einzige adresse für kurze leichte speichen ist Marko Blau und der hat mir geschrieben, dass es die Speichen bei ihn nicht gibt (obwohl er sie im online angebot).




schau mal hier
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=19
da hab ich meine Speichen auch her ist bei dem bekommst du vieles. nur dauert länger als bei Jan 

Die DT Revos gibt ab 247mm in 1.8-1.5


----------



## misanthropia (23. November 2007)

also lange kaufen und gewinde rolle wollte ich auch. habe aber keinen Gewinderoller. Auf die Idee bei Rose nach einem Gewinderoller zu sehen bin ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## Eisbein (23. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> also lange kaufen und gewinde rolle wollte ich auch. habe aber keinen Gewinderoller. Auf die Idee bei Rose nach einem Gewinderoller zu sehen bin ich nicht gekommen.



du solltest bei rose wegen speichen schauen....


----------



## kingpin18 (26. November 2007)

So da es ja wenig 26" Tuner gibt werd ich euch mal mein Bike verraten. Und zuschlagen ist 9,3 Kg wenn´s jemand unterbieten sollte geht es  weiter hab da noch ein paar Sachen in der hinter Hand.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. November 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> So da es ja wenig 26" Tuner gibt werd ich euch mal mein Bike verraten. Und zuschlagen ist 9,3 Kg wenn´s jemand unterbieten sollte geht es  weiter hab da noch ein paar Sachen in der hinter Hand.



kannst du mal ein foto von deinem bike posten?
Ich bin bei meinem coust bei 10,2 Kilogramm


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (26. November 2007)

also mein 26er wiegt 10.4...wobei des auf keinen fall leichtbau is...vorne und hinten wiegen alleine die reifen über 2kg...ich denk allein durch n leichten vr mantel und ultra leicht schläuche gehn 500g...also is 9,3 net sooo der bringer... ;-)


----------



## KermitB4 (26. November 2007)

Sebo, du fährst mit deinem Bike auch ein paar härtere Sachen als Kingpin.

Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. 

nur mal so am Rande.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Sebo, du fährst mit deinem Bike auch ein paar härtere Sachen als Kingpin.
> 
> Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
> 
> ...


----------



## florianwagner (29. November 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> So da es ja wenig 26" Tuner gibt werd ich euch mal mein Bike verraten. Und zuschlagen ist 9,3 Kg wenn´s jemand unterbieten sollte geht es  weiter hab da noch ein paar Sachen in der hinter Hand.



das rad soll aber bitte noch trialtauglich bleiben, oder?
meins wiegt zur zeit 9,38... neuer reifen neuer schlauch = 300gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (29. November 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> das rad soll aber bitte noch trialtauglich bleiben, oder?
> meins wiegt zur zeit 9,38... neuer reifen neuer schlauch = 300gr.



Ja das denke ich auch hab nicht viel gemacht.

Felgen gefräst , Pedalen Bearbeitet, Vorbau Aluschrauben, Windcutter Scheibe 

Rest ist Standart wie gekauft.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. Dezember 2007)

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502


----------



## insane (2. Dezember 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502



cool, aber beim Preis ist mir irgendwie schlecht geworden


----------



## Fabi (3. Dezember 2007)

Wegen dieses Lenkers kann ich Syntace fortan weniger leiden.
Es ist eine Blamage, den überhaupt so zu verkaufen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. Dezember 2007)

Wieso ist es keine Blamage oder wieso regt sich keiner auf, wenn Trialfirmen, die ihre Produkte kaum richtig durchtesten einen Lenker sehr niedrigen Produktionskosten und wenig Entwicklungs- und Testkosten um 75 Euro verkaufen? Und wenn zB Syntace oder zB. auch Answer einen Karbonlenker entwickeln und um um 130 - 150 Euro anbieten ist das frech? Allein der Testbetrieb kostet bei diesen Lenkern mehr als die gesamte Entwicklungsphase von Echo/Try All und ähnlichen Lenkern. Und einen Karbonlenker mit optimierten Schichtdicken und Harzmengen etc anzufertigen kostet wohl auch mehr als ein Alurohr zu ziehen. 

Man hat als Endverbraucher ja die Wahl, welches Produkt man kauft und muss kein superteures Topprodukt verbauen. 

Viele Leut tauschen ihre Alulenker übrigens nach einem Jahr oder weniger aus Sicherheitsgründen aus, es gibt aber Berichte, nach denen manche Fahrer zB ihre Answer Karbon DH Lenker drei Jahre ohne Probleme fahren. 2 Jahre im Trial sollten auch möglich sein. 2 Jahre mit dem Syntace Alu Triallenker sind im Normalfall sogar möglich ohne dass man den Lenker aus Sicherheitsgründen austauschen muss.


----------



## --Freeride-- (3. Dezember 2007)

Meine gelesen zu haben, dass Syntace 10 Jahre garantie auf die Dh... Lenker gibt, jedenfalls auf die aus Alu. Denke also die kann man bedenkenlos was länger fahren. Die Syntace preise sind doch super, wie viele andere firmen verkaufen ihren Schrott zum selben Preis? 
Bei Syntace kannst du davon ausgehen, dass du das beste bekommst und auch noch mit dem geringsten Gewicht.
Ich fahre nur noch Syntace.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Dezember 2007)

10 jahre garantie! auch auf den aus carbon...


----------



## Fabi (3. Dezember 2007)

Für meinen lieben Kumpel Raimund-Aut möchte ich mal folgendes klarstellen:
1. Deng ist indiskutabel.
2. Der Preis ist mir doch völlig egal.
3. Ich hab ganz andere Gründe, aber ich werde mir eine genaue Erörterung derer sparen.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Dezember 2007)

hätteste auch gleich die klappe halten können.... 

gibts ne möglichkeit den lenker auf 70cm zu verlängern? lenkerstopfen oder wie das heißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (3. Dezember 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> gibts ne möglichkeit den lenker auf 70cm zu verlängern? lenkerstopfen oder wie das heißt?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227188&highlight=verbreitern


----------



## insane (3. Dezember 2007)

@raimund, 

ich hab ja nichts gegen den syntace lenker. Ich finde ihn echt schick, 
nur würde ich keine 130 Euro ausgeben, um ein paar Gramm gegenüber 
einem Alulenker zu sparen.

Das die Qualität bei Syntace stimmt, will ich nicht abstreiten.
Mein Syntace-Rahmen ist bisher sehr zuverlässig und an der Gabel 
gibts auch gar nichts zu meckern...


----------



## LauraPalmer (3. Dezember 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> Wegen dieses Lenkers kann ich Syntace fortan weniger leiden.
> Es ist eine Blamage, den überhaupt so zu verkaufen.





Fabi schrieb:


> Für meinen lieben Kumpel Raimund-Aut möchte ich mal folgendes klarstellen:
> 1. Deng ist indiskutabel.
> 2. Der Preis ist mir doch völlig egal.
> 3. Ich hab ganz andere Gründe, aber ich werde mir eine genaue Erörterung derer sparen.




1. Obiges ist einfach nur arm.
2. aber ich werde mir eine genaue Erörterung der Gründe hiefür sparen.
3. weil sie offensichtlich sind.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. Dezember 2007)

Keiner muss irgendetwas kaufen, das am Markt angeboten wird. Nicht im Trial und nicht in irgendeiner anderen Sparte des Lebens. 

Keiner würde sich aufregen, weil Audi ein neues teureres Auto entwickelt hat und auf den Markt bringt, nur weil er sich nur einen gebrauchten Fiat leisten kann oder will. 

Ich würd mir auch keinen Lenker um 100 Euro kaufen, wenn ich mir nur einen billigeren leisten kann, oder wenn ich meinem Rad nur ein beschränktes Budget zugeordnet hätte, weil ich nicht mehr Geld in den Sport investieren will. 

Wenn man einen Syntace Lenker aber zB mit dem Preis einer Stunde im Puff vergleicht, sollte man doch abwägen, was einem mehr wert ist  

Lasst uns froh sein, dass es Firmen gibt, die teure und gute Teile entwickeln, denn sonst könnten wir sie auch nicht kaufen, wenn wir dazu bereit wären... 

Wär schon schlimm, wenn es Chris King Naben, Heatsink Alu Backings, Eno Trials, etc.... nicht gäbe, nur weil nicht alle Konsumenten sie kaufen wollen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. Dezember 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> Es ist eine Blamage, den überhaupt so zu verkaufen.



warum??


----------



## Schevron (3. Dezember 2007)

also zu den "paar Gramm" es sind gegenüber dem Monty Ti Lenker satte 100g, die man spart. Und der ist der leichteste. Also spart man gegenüber den Deng dinger noch einiges mehr.
Und das an einem Teil des Rades den man ständig in der Luft halten muß. also wenn er nicht ganz so teuer wäre, bzw ich auch prozente bei syntace bekommen würde, würd ich mir das Ding sofort holen. 
Bin aber auch ein absoluter Carbonfetischist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (3. Dezember 2007)

Das fiese an Carbonlenkern ist die Anfälligkeit gegenüber allen Einflüssen für die die Lenker nicht Konzipiert sind. Im Vergleich hierzu ist der Preis von 130 wirklich zuviel, auch zu weihnachten 

Es müssen nur die Schrauben zu stark angezogen sein schon hat man da einen merachsigen Spannungszustand drin. 
Viel schlimmer als das sind aber die Kerben die wie auch immer entstehen zB durch einen zu locker sitzenden bremshebel. Den reibt man auf dem lenker herum, dabei beschädigt man die Oberfläche, wasser dringt ein und die Faser saugen sich voll, verlieren ihre Haltbarkeit.
So geil das zeug auch ist, so kompliziert ist das auch. Klar das klingt jetzt alles sehr schlimm und theoretisch, ist aber durchaus möglich.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Dezember 2007)

@fabi...deine art is wirklich ars.....och like!

wenn dir schon an allem irgend etwas nicht passt dann schreib doch einfach warum!(würd mich auch interessieren) oder halt dich einfach hierraus. ich denke ich schreib hier auch im interesse eines großteils der forum user...

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## BommelMaster (4. Dezember 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Das fiese an Carbonlenkern ist die AnfÃ¤lligkeit gegenÃ¼ber allen EinflÃ¼ssen fÃ¼r die die Lenker nicht Konzipiert sind. Im Vergleich hierzu ist der Preis von 130â¬ wirklich zuviel, auch zu weihnachten
> 
> Es mÃ¼ssen nur die Schrauben zu stark angezogen sein schon hat man da einen merachsigen Spannungszustand drin.
> Viel schlimmer als das sind aber die Kerben die wie auch immer entstehen zB durch einen zu locker sitzenden bremshebel. Den reibt man auf dem lenker herum, dabei beschÃ¤digt man die OberflÃ¤che, wasser dringt ein und die Faser saugen sich voll, verlieren ihre Haltbarkeit.
> So geil das zeug auch ist, so kompliziert ist das auch. Klar das klingt jetzt alles sehr schlimm und theoretisch, ist aber durchaus mÃ¶glich.





ja nur so kompliziert das material auch ist so unwahrscheinlich ist es, dass du z.b. durch drehen des bremshebels das bermaterial so stark bearbeitest dass eine offene stelle entsteht. noch unwahrshceinlicher ist es, dass dort wasser eintritt(wer fÃ¤hrt scho bei flieÃendem regen trial?!?), und noch unwahrscheinlicher ist es, wenn dann ein tropfen raufkommt und der lenker an dieser stelle wasser anzieht und weich wird. sorry aber das ist etwas weit hergeholt und hat mit der praxis wohl nichts zu tun.

und wenn du den vorbau nicht mit einer feinmotorik eines baggas anschraubst, sondern mit gesundem menschenverstand, dann sollte da nichts passieren


----------



## misanthropia (4. Dezember 2007)

Verglichen mit den Spuren die ich schon an meinen Lenkern durch bremsbewegung vorgefunden habe, fande ich das jetzt nicht so unwahrscheinlich wie du dargestellt hast. 
Wo ich im Nachinein tatsächlich etwas übertrieben habe war das Eindringen von Wasser. Ich habe nämlich komplett ignoriert, dass diese wenn beschädigten Stellen immernoch durch die Bremsarmatur geschützt wären. 

Die "Feinmotorik" ist angebracht, aber das Betrifft dann ja wieder die Auslegung des Materials. Obwohl halt auch hier spezis sind die auf Drehmomentschlüssel pfeifen.
Naja egal braucht man nicht so breittreten. Wäre der nicht so teuer würde ich ihn mir kaufen.


----------



## Sebastian G (4. Dezember 2007)

welche vorderrad nabe für felgenbremse würdet ihr empfehle sie solte möglichst leicht und stabil sein für 32 oder 28 speichen.

MFG sebastian


----------



## koxxfan (4. Dezember 2007)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> welche vorderrad nabe für felgenbremse würdet ihr empfehle sie solte möglichst leicht und stabil sein für 32 oder 28 speichen.
> 
> MFG sebastian



American Classic Micro 58g


----------



## Sebastian G (4. Dezember 2007)

Danke

könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich so eine nabe kaufen kann??


----------



## koxxfan (4. Dezember 2007)

http://www.bike-box.de/ od. http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=94


Aber leider sind sie ausverkauft


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Dezember 2007)

was haltet ihr von diesem gerät... sollte man sich sowas zutrauen???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310004630730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube ich würde von abraten!
meinen erfahrungen nach mit carbon ist der nicht für trial geeignet... aber kann natürlich auch sein das ich mich da irre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (4. Dezember 2007)

carbon ist ne super sache...auch beim trial

aba den vorbau von ebay kann man vergessen.....viel zu günstig um qulitativ brauchbar zu sein....außerdem würde ich mir bei so einem billig teil sorgen um meine gesundheit machen


----------



## --Freeride-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Würde beim Carbonlenker empfehlen, die Bremshebel und auch den Vorbau mehr als gründlich zu entgraten. Dann sollte es auch keine Beschädigungen geben. Das mit dem eindringenden Wasser finde ich interessant, denke nicht, dass der Klebstoff mit dem der Lenker hergestellt wird wasserlöslich ist ;-)

Finde die Preise für die Lenker von sämtlichen Trial-firmen total überzogen. Denke die sind vergleichbar mit dem Truvative Hussefelt und den gibts dauerhaft für 20 im Angebot. Das doppelte fände ich ok, 80 geht garnicht!


----------



## --Freeride-- (5. Dezember 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von diesem gerät... sollte man sich sowas zutrauen???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310004630730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021



Den "Carbon" Vorbau kannst Du ruhig fahren, schau mal genau hin, das ist ein ganz normaler Aluvorbau mit ner Carbon Lackierung... ein scherz das Teil und blei schwer!


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Dezember 2007)

na ja, ob es wirklich nur alu ist... da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
und 169gramm sind auf keinen fall bleischwer...

was die gesundheit angeht habe ich natürlich auch bedenken. will da auch nix riskieren, deswegen hab ich ihn auch nicht gekauft.
aber gut zu wissen dass auch andere so denken.

ich wäre mir auch nicht sicher wie die verbindung von carbon und alu dort bewerkstelligt wäre.
ich weiß nur, das zwischen carbon und alu kriechströme fließen, die zur korosion der verbindungsstelle führen könne. ist also nicht ganz ungefähtlich, gerade bei unseren stoßbelastungen


----------



## Sebastian G (5. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube auch das der aus alu ist es gibt von zoo ein alu vorbau der nur 160 gr wiegt.Da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das fast der selbe vorbeu nur aus carbon genau so viel wiegt.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Dezember 2007)

für alle die auf v-brake stehen!!!







ist von kcnc, falls jemand sie nicht kennt (mir zumindest sind die neu)

das gesamte system wiegt nur 230gramm!!!


----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Dezember 2007)

Die Bremsen sind verdammt sexy, leider nicht ganz Preiswert. und die meisten Trial Rahmen haben auch keine passende Aufnahme


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Dezember 2007)

die brauchen doch normale cantis

die het man doch, oder besorgt sich adapter


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Dezember 2007)

was sollen die 230g kosten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (9. Dezember 2007)

330 http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/05/05/kcnc-v-brakes


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Dezember 2007)

tja ja... nicht ganz billig

da würden auch noch super titan-cantis passen. die gibt es auch bei ebay!!!


----------



## alien1976 (17. Dezember 2007)

Update neuer Reifen Kenda 2.35 Hinten und extra dicker Schlauch
235g gespart Bike liegt jetz bei 10,6kg immer noch recht viel wenn ich mir Flo sein Rad anschaue


----------



## --Freeride-- (17. Dezember 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Update neuer Reifen Kenda 2.35 Hinten und extra dicker Schlauch
> 235g gespart Bike liegt jetz bei 10,6kg immer noch recht viel wenn ich mir Flo sein Rad anschaue



Warum fährst Du einen extra dicken Schlauch, lieber einen super leichten Michelin Latex?


----------



## alien1976 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin den Kenda der ist 500g ´leichter als der Minion 2.5
mit den Dünnen in allen Varianten gefahren. Aber nee an 1 Tag an der Frauenkirche hab ich 3 mal nen Durchschlag gehabt dann hat ich kein Bock mehr zu wechseln. Bei normalen Sachen wie gesagt.
Gestern bin ich dann den ultrastarken Schlauch gefahren und des FUNZT. Ich spar halt net 500g aber 235 und des ist auch was wert. Dafür kann ich beruhigt fahren.

Übrigens gibts glaib noch ne ganze Menge anderer die des so Fahren. Der Flo Wagner glaub auch. und der Andy87


----------



## --Freeride-- (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mir den Latex schlauch bestellt, der soll deutlich stabiler sein als ein normaler, auch besser als der dicke gegen Durchschläge. das einzige Manko ist halt, dass man den öfter nachpumpen muss, weil er die Luft schneller verliert. werde mal über meine Erfahrungen berichten. 
Ansonsten denke ich kann man den Big Betty ca. 870g ganz gut mit dünnem Schlauch fahren. Den hab ich letztes Fahr beim DH in der Schweiz eine Woche lang gefahren und nur einen Durchschlag gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. Dezember 2007)




----------



## curry4king (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich und freeride hatten ne idee und zwar:
für Leute mit schaltautomaten (die damit schalten) so wie ich das vorhab

-das man unten am schaltautomaten schalten kann indem man irgendwie ne schraube rauszieht andem ner bowdenzug ist und die schraube dann dreht und der gang ist drin

irgendwie so

fällt da irgendeinem noch was ein wie das realisierbar wäre??


----------



## Trialar (17. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> Ich und freeride hatten ne idee und zwar:
> für Leute mit schaltautomaten (die damit schalten) so wie ich das vorhab
> 
> -das man unten am schaltautomaten schalten kann indem man irgendwie ne schraube rauszieht andem ner bowdenzug ist und die schraube dann dreht und der gang ist drin
> ...



Haste an sowas gedacht? wär relativ einfach zu machen, wird man allerdings nur zwei bis max. 3 Gänge schalten können, ohne dass die Schraube zu lang wird:











Das Stükchen unterm Gewinde müsste natürlich genauso breit vom Durchmesser her sein, wie das Gewinde selbst, sonst funzts net, bin aber zu faul des nochmal zum mache


----------



## curry4king (17. Dezember 2007)

hmm ich wollte eigentlich was zum hochziehn einrasten oder so haben da ja das mit der schraube ja schon am schaltautomaten drann ist zum einstellen

man könnte nur ein besonders grobes gewinde nehmen

wollte halt was bauen wo ich nicht erst lange rumdrehen muss wenn ich den anderen gang einlegen will

mfg


----------



## alien1976 (18. Dezember 2007)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Latex schlauch bestellt, der soll deutlich stabiler sein als ein normaler, auch besser als der dicke gegen Durchschläge. das einzige Manko ist halt, dass man den öfter nachpumpen muss, weil er die Luft schneller verliert. werde mal über meine Erfahrungen berichten.
> Ansonsten denke ich kann man den Big Betty ca. 870g ganz gut mit dünnem Schlauch fahren. Den hab ich letztes Fahr beim DH in der Schweiz eine Woche lang gefahren und nur einen Durchschlag gehabt.




Vergiss es die dinger sind kacke. Verlieren dauernd Luft. halten nix aus (oft durchschläge)(obwohl sie zu 700 dehnbar sind) Und lassen sich auch noch schlecht flicken. Ich bin weg von Latex. dann doch lieber Buthyl.


----------



## digo (18. Dezember 2007)

Trialar schrieb:


> Haste an sowas gedacht? wär relativ einfach zu machen, wird man allerdings nur zwei bis max. 3 Gänge schalten können, ohne dass die Schraube zu lang wird:
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/1a1.jpg
> 
> ...



Ich hatte noch vor paar Jahren die verstellschraube und die Körper von den Schaltung  von der seite eingesaegt, so dass ich die bowden nach der Seite rausziehen konnte. Auf dem Kasettenkörper hatte ich 15, 13 und 11 T Zahnscheiben, die obere zwei könnte ich mit den verstellschraube schalten, für den 11T habe ich den Bowden an der seite rausgezogen, und die schaltung so eingestellt, dass es die Kette auf den Zahnscheibe halt.


----------



## florianwagner (18. Dezember 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Vergiss es die dinger sind kacke. Verlieren dauernd Luft. halten nix aus (oft durchschläge)(obwohl sie zu 700 dehnbar sind) Und lassen sich auch noch schlecht flicken. Ich bin weg von Latex. dann doch lieber Buthyl.



stimmt nicht, also ich fahr denn kenda nevegal stick-e mit latexschläuchen von michelin. das ganze wiegt ca 1130gr und ist super. platten hab ich kaum. wenn die latexschläuche allerdings älter werden oder zu heiß ( hinten im auto bei voller sonne) werden die etwas spröder. dann ist ab und an flicken angesagt, was allerdings sehr gut geht, da der kleber das latex sehr gut aufweicht.
@alien evtl. verwechselst du die schläuche mit pe schläuchen dies mal ne weile gab, die gingen mit normalen flickzeug überhaupt nicht zu flicken, da der kleber das pu nicht aufgeweicht hat.


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/High-End-Plattfo...3976529QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81675QQcmdZViewItem

kann man das glauben, dass die nur 240g das paar wiegen?
und wenn, dann sind die bestimmt doch recht klein. wie es aussieht haben die auch schlechte "pins"


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Dezember 2007)

Die Fläche der Pedalen ist so klein, das die gesamtbreite des Schuhs nicht drauf passt.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (25. Dezember 2007)

70*60mm ist die auftritts fläche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. Dezember 2007)

recht groß sind die halt echt nicht, aber wenn man die mit ein paar pins noch ausstattet und nen schuh mit bissl weicherer sohle fährt, dann sollte das gehen denk ich, muss man wissen ob einem das die locker 250g ersparnis wert sind...


----------



## --Freeride-- (25. Dezember 2007)

Wellgo Magnesium gehen bei Ebay für 35 weg, die sind wunderbar und kosten das doppelte von diversen Trialfirmen. 380g
kann ich nur empfehlen fare 2 Paar an verschiedeben Bikes schon über ein Jahr.


----------



## dane08 (25. Dezember 2007)

wie groß sind die welgo?
und wieviel wiegt n vp pedal ohne inneren käfig? hab keine waage hier


----------



## misanthropia (26. Dezember 2007)

ich fahre tioga spider. die sind ähnlich. sind die besten Pedale die ich jemals hatte auch wenn es zugegebener maßen anfangs ein sehr komisches gefühl am schuh ist. der grip ist top und das gewicht ohehin unschlagbar.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2007)

magst du mal messen wie groß die fläche bei der spyder ist?

die sieht nicht ganz verkehrt aus, aber mir wäre eine die bisschen breiter als lang ist irgendwie lieber. bzw eine quadratische


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2007)

p.s.

da hab ich noch was gefunden

http://cgi.ebay.de/spyder-pedale-sp...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## --Freeride-- (26. Dezember 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> wie groß sind die welgo?
> und wieviel wiegt n vp pedal ohne inneren käfig? hab keine waage hier



Die Wellgo sind ordentlich groß, wie normale platformpedale, denke die VP ohne innenen Käfig werden ähnlich leicht sein.


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Dezember 2007)

weis jemand das gewicht einer marta und der hope vorne ohne scheibe. danek 

gruß marcel


----------



## kingpin18 (26. Dezember 2007)

Marta 224g
hope 264g die alte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (26. Dezember 2007)

ups ok danke


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Dezember 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ich fahre tioga spider. die sind ähnlich. sind die besten Pedale die ich jemals hatte auch wenn es zugegebener maßen anfangs ein sehr komisches gefühl am schuh ist. der grip ist top und das gewicht ohehin unschlagbar.



Da ich eh paar neue Pedalen brauchte hab ich mir jetzt auch mal die Tioga Spyder bestellt  Bin mal gespannt wie die sind . Erfahrungen mit den Teilen werde ich dann hier kund tun.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. Dezember 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Du bist doch verrückt



das sagt der richtige


----------



## kingpin18 (27. Dezember 2007)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> das sagt der richtige



So langsam gehst du mir auf den zeiger.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. Dezember 2007)

und ich frag mich ob dein ganzes geschraube auch irgendwann mal fruechte traegt?


----------



## kingpin18 (27. Dezember 2007)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> und ich frag mich ob dein ganzes geschraube auch irgendwann mal fruechte traegt?



Wenn du mir sagst was für geschraube? Mein Bike ist noch genauso wie im Sommer nur das ich jetzt ein V2 hab. Und Früchte trägt es auf jeden Fall weil ich nutze mein rad auch im gegen Satz zu dir nur hier dumm rum surfen alten Zwieback posten macht dich auch nicht besser aber das ist deine Sache. Ich werd auf dein dummes gelap nicht mehr schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. Dezember 2007)

OFF TOPIC
Da musste aber auch dazu sagen, dass du davor schon "so ziemlich jedes" Rad versucht hast zu fahren.
Ich geniesse die Nach-, aber vor allem Vorteile, einer geregelten Arbeit, was ja nicht zu deinen Lebensinhalten zu zaehlen scheint. Sonst haetteste dich mal gekuemmert.

Und mit deinen Skills gewinnst du keinen Blumentopf! "Ich latsch die Bordsteinkante nicht an, ist mir zu hoch  "


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich lach mich hier gleich schlapp. Endlich wird das mal gesagt, was ich mir schon lange denke! Danke Xmut! (Daumen hoch)!

MFG


----------



## konrad (27. Dezember 2007)

so,bevor es jetzt hier ins verletzende abgleitet muss ich auch nochmal nen takt dazu sagen!

wie jemand seinen lebensunterhalt verdient und sein leben gestaltet ist ja wohl nicht thema dieses forums.drum sei ein jeder froh,der eine beschäftigung hat,ob entlohnt,oder nicht und lasse die anderen in ruhe ihren stiefel machen.

weshalb nun 2 spezielle mitglieder glauben sich rausnehmen zu dürfen über jenen lebenstil von unserem Kingpin sich auszulassen und ihn in der öffentlichkeit zu verunglimpfen,trotz ihrer scheinbar ausgezeichneten bildung und erziehung,die sie zu einem arbeitsplatz geführt haben,kann ich nicht verstehen!!! 
jungs,das is aller unterste schublade!

wenns ums trialerische können geht,solltet ihr beide euch ebenfalls nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen!genosse Xmut ist kein deut besser bestückt in skill-mäßiger hinsicht und kollege Kermit ist auch noch vor kurzer zeit an seinen 5Epals rumgekrauchelt!nicht jeder hat die begabung den sport so auszuführen wie manch junge sportskanone hier,aber schon allein,dass er versucht sein bestes zu geben,sollte respektiert werden.

und nun schluss mit diesen kindergarten-stichelein.is ja peinlich!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (28. Dezember 2007)

Da ist es wohl mit mir durchgegangen.   Aber musste einfach mal raus


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Dezember 2007)

so mal titan schrauben die man sich leisten kann 

für bremsättel: http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...nium-Disk-Brake-Schrauben-4er-Set::10789.html

für die bremsscheibe:
http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...ow-Profile-Disk-Schrauben-6er-Set::11273.html


----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2007)

immernoch zu teuer


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Januar 2008)

weis jemand ob jan alles von viz bestellen kann ich habe da schöne schrauben entdeckt und würde gerne wissen was die kosten 








es gibt auch titan speichen wer geld hat kann da noch bissel gewicht sparen


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Januar 2008)

die Schrauben sind ne schöne Geldanlage 

wenn man sich mal die Preise von den TryAll beim Jan anschaut und das grob zusammenrechnet und wieder ein bisschen "Koxx/TryAll Preis" abzieht kommt man schon so auf 120+ 

sehn Verbaut hammer aus


----------



## Schevron (3. Januar 2008)

wie erfährt man denn den Preis von den VIZ produkten.
hab da so schöne Speichen gesehen. Titan, weiße uvm.


----------



## misanthropia (3. Januar 2008)

ich glaube sowas nennt sich e- mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (3. Januar 2008)

zum Thema Vorbau find ich diesen hier mega Porno
http://www.toxsin-bikes.com/PIC/comp/06/10.jpg


----------



## cmd (3. Januar 2008)

der is ja echt geil, aber testen wöllte ich ihn nicht


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Januar 2008)

nich unbedingt Leichtbau... aber was schönes fürn Winter


----------



## misanthropia (3. Januar 2008)

was wiegen denn titanspeichen bzw eine in welcher länge?


----------



## kingpin18 (3. Januar 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> was wiegen denn titanspeichen bzw eine in welcher länge?



DT Revolution 2.0-1.5 (264mm): 4,1g
DT Revolution 1.8-1.5 (264mm): 4,0g
DT Aerolite (264mm): 4,3g
Pillar PST Aero 1430 (264mm): 4,0g
Pillar PST TB Aero 1422 (264mm): 3,2g


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=118053&d=1160042435
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=118054&d=1160042435
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=118055&d=1160042435
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=118056&d=1160042435


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Januar 2008)

Gewichtsersparnis pur, die unsichtbare Felge!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Januar 2008)

Tioga Spyder sind da (auf den Tipp von oben)






Gewicht 286gramm... 






Maße 90mm*59mm (18mm hoch)






Im vergleich zu den Wellgo Mg...






und noch n Bild am Bike...







Erfahrungen... (nach 2Tagen)

beim aus der Schachtel auspacken -> sind das Pedale? wo sollen meine Schuhe da hin?
beim ersten mal ums Haus rollen - doch nicht so "klein" wie sie aussehen

dann mal ganz normal ein paar Mauern etc. hoch - Füße tun langsam ein bisschen weh  -> Fuß kippt übertrieben gesehen nach außen weg...
(das Problem habe ich allerdings auch wenn ich mit meinen normalen (nicht Trial) Schuhen auf Pedalen stehe)

nach 5 minuten Pause wieder ab aufs Bike - keine Probleme mehr

heute nochmal gefahren... eigentlich keine Beschwerden - Grip TOP!! - Kein "nach außen-kippen" mehr

"klein" sind sie allerdings immer noch^^ aber man gewöhnt sich erstaunlich schnell dran

sollte sich nochmal etwas dramatisch daran ändern meld ich mich nochmal...

btw: hab TryAll "red edition" Schuhe 43


----------



## curry4king (8. Januar 2008)

ohne nippel würd ich persönlich die aber nicht fahren
viel zu instabil


----------



## isah (8. Januar 2008)

@NOS-Trial Auch wenn mich die Dinger nicht interessieren, Top Post, mit allem drum und dran - Bilder, Masse, Vergleiche, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Januar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> @NOS-Trial Auch wenn mich die Dinger nicht interessieren, Top Post, mit allem drum und dran - Bilder, Masse, Vergleiche, ...



danke

falls sich jemand gedanken um einen wechsel von Stahlflex gegen normale Leitung an der Hope -> soll 27gramm bringen bei einer Leitungslänge von 100cm (thx an gocycle)

da es aber keine eindeutige Antwort auf die "Druckpunkt-Frage" im Hope-Forum gegeben hat - werde ich meine Hope so lassen wie se ist


----------



## alien1976 (9. Januar 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> zum Thema Vorbau find ich diesen hier mega Porno
> http://www.toxsin-bikes.com/PIC/comp/06/10.jpg




Naja ich würde der Lenkerklemmung (Mit einlegekeil der sich vermutlich beim anziehen der schrauben durch die schräge fläche etwas nach vorn drückt gegen den lenkerbügel aber zur seite hin überaupt nicht gesichert ist) nicht vertrauen und die Vorbauklemmung 3 Schrauben????

zudem kommt noch das er ziemlich kantig ist was bein anstoßen sicherlich gut tut. aber vom aussehen her sieht er gut aus


----------



## Monty98 (9. Januar 2008)

der hats mir angetan. 130x20 ~120g


----------



## curry4king (9. Januar 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Naja ich würde der Lenkerklemmung (Mit einlegekeil der sich vermutlich beim anziehen der schrauben durch die schräge fläche etwas nach vorn drückt gegen den lenkerbügel aber zur seite hin überaupt nicht gesichert ist) nicht vertrauen und die Vorbauklemmung 3 Schrauben????
> 
> zudem kommt noch das er ziemlich kantig ist was bein anstoßen sicherlich gut tut. aber vom aussehen her sieht er gut aus



ich finde ja nur das er geil aussieht
kaufen würde ich ihn mir aber glaube nüsch wäre dann auch zu teuer


----------



## cmd (9. Januar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> der hats mir angetan. 130x20 ~120g



aber das gewicht liegt bei ca. 160g


----------



## Monty98 (9. Januar 2008)

cmd schrieb:


> aber das gewicht liegt bei ca. 160g



oha...im Schulstress verlesen.

Trotzdem sehr schön und sehr leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (9. Januar 2008)

hab jetzt meine louise 02/03 gegen eine 06er anlage getauscht.
beide sind mit stahlflex, die 06 jedoch jetzt mit 180er scheibe statt ehemals 160er.

insgesamt sind nur 25g gesamt dazu gekommen, 10g die scheibe der rest wahrscheinlich durch die nun längere stahlflex und bissl die armatur und sattel.

p.s. die alte louise verkauf ich demnächst...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. Januar 2008)

beim toxsin würd ich mir eher wegen der torsions steifigkeit gedanken machn...is ja leider kein rohr...die lenkerklemmung könnt funktionieren!, zumindest wenn der lenker nich all zu sehr gekröpft ist


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Januar 2008)

hi wie kann ich noch en bissel gewicht sparen laut der fischwaage im fahrradladen wiegt das rad 12,8 kg wie kann ich mit nich so großen geld aufwand tunen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2008)

So wie's Rad da steht 12,8Kg? Glaube ich nicht ganz. Mir fÃ¤llt auf Anhieb nichts wirklich extre Schweres auf, hast ja nicht einmal einen Brakebooster montiert?
Mein Coust wog mit 203er scheibe vorne, dual-ply Reifen vorne und hinten, und noch paar solcher Schwergewichter 11,5 Kg und das wird es auch jetzt noch auf die Waage bringen, habe nicht groÃartig was verÃ¤nder( Gallerie)


----------



## cmd (30. Januar 2008)

zuerst kannsdes ma putzen, kann dir jetzt ni sagen wieviel es genau bringt, aber es kostet dich jedenfalls nix außer etwas zeit.

bei den reifen kann man oft einiges rausholen, aber die big betty is ja schon sau leicht und bei dem vorderen kann ichs ni sagen, mit conti kenn ich mich ni so aus, aber ich denke da geht was, evtl. nen nobby nic, wiegt ca. 500g, je nach größe halt und der passt optich auch super zur betty 

und man könnte vorne evtl. auf v brake wechseln, aber da brauchsde noch ein leichtes vr ohne disk aufnahme, das wäre dann evtl. schon zu teuer und alles andere bringt verhältnismäßig ni sooo viel das es sich lohnen würde

edit: evtl. noch mg pedale


----------



## Eisbein (30. Januar 2008)

kauf vll. erst mal ne richtige wage. ich würde das ding auf max. 10,8kg schätzen, aber wirklich sehr sehr großzügig, warscheinlicher ist wohl 10,3


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Januar 2008)

mach mal nen paar mehr bilder. dann sieht man die parts genauer.


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. Januar 2008)

ich hab mir letztens mal die mühe gemacht diesen thread von post 1 bis post 500 durchzulesen und für mich relevante dinge rauszuziehen ....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2008)

Aha, und jetzt ist dein Rad knapp vor der 7,2 Kg Grenze in der Mitte gebrochen?


----------



## konrad (30. Januar 2008)

@marcel: ich kann der waage auch nicht wirklich glauben!das einzig 'schwere' sind die echokurbeln-wenn man die gegen try-all austauscht,kann man ca. 100g sparen.ansonsten is nix schweres an dem rad.die reifen,die meistens das schwerste sind,sind ja schon XC-reifen...
die waage spinnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Januar 2008)

steuersatz?


----------



## ecols (30. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hi wie kann ich noch en bissel gewicht sparen laut der fischwaage im fahrradladen wiegt das rad 12,8 kg wie kann ich mit nich so großen geld aufwand tunen



das war garantiert ne "buy-my-extreme-expensive-parts"-sonderedition für fahrradläden..


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Januar 2008)

also das rad war geputz als ich das gewogen habe und auf v brake will ich nicht wechlsen. steuersatz wiegt auch nur 100 gramm ich werde mal mich ohne rad und mal mit rad auf unsere personen waage stellen  mal gucken was die sagt hmm mal gucken was bei raus kommt problem ander sache ich brauch batterien für die waage   mist digital ding na ja ma lgucken morgen batterien kaufen und noch mal wiegen. und zu dem fahrradladen das sind eh totale idioten da war ich halt nur  wegen wiegen na ja mal gucken. und der conti explorer wiegt knapp 630gramm aber danke trotzdem für die beiträge

gruß marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Januar 2008)

hier noch ein paar bilder. mehr bilder hab ich nicht leider.


----------



## cmd (31. Januar 2008)

is das eigentl. so eine NoName ebay gabel?
die wiegt nÃ¤mlich 1,1 kg.
die syntace wÃ¼rde z.B. nur 0,8 wiegen,
kostet aber glaube Ã¼ber 100,- â¬.


----------



## misanthropia (31. Januar 2008)

bei 12kg kannst du ohne wirkliche Geldausgaben gar nichts tun. da sind ja noch mind 2kg weg. rechne mal mit 0.6/ ersparten Gramm


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

also ich habe batterien gefunden und mich ohne rad und dann mal mit rad gewogen laut personen waage wiegt das rad 10,4 das kommt irgentwie eher hin oder ? die gabel ist ne ebay gabel wiegt aber 900 gramm


----------



## koxxfan (31. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> also ich habe batterien gefunden und mich ohne rad und dann mal mit rad gewogen laut personen waage wiegt das rad 10,4 das kommt irgentwie eher hin oder ? die gabel ist ne ebay gabel wiegt aber 900 gramm



Hi dein Bike geht doch 10.4kg ist doch recht leicht.  
Habe da mal ein paar Vorschläge:

Felgen : Feilen / Bohren
Speichen:  Revos oder Comp mit Alu Nippel
Naben:  weis nicht was du jetzt fährst 
Steuersatz:
Pedalen:  Wellgo MG-1 aus der bucht 
Gabel:  Syntace / Echo Control
Schläuche: Schwalbe 14 oder 14A
Kurbeln: Try All
Innenlager:
Schellen: Bohren / Feilen
Alu Schrauben
Griffe


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

jop danke werd mir erst mal nen lenker holen wegen den adapter stücken am vorbau dürfte auch bissel was bringen wollte mir den adamant holen von nem kumpel komme also günstig ran oder ist da was gegen zu sagen. steuersatz wiegt auch nur 100 gramm ist der einfache von monty. und so hab ich im moment erst mal kein geld werd mich mal den felgen zuwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (31. Januar 2008)

also 10,4 is doch eigentl. voll ok,
da brauchsde eigentl. ni unnötig viel geld in gewichtstuning stecken ...

aber nochmal zur gabel, hasde die bei dem fulanda mit bestellt,
wo du auch den fld rahmen her hattest, wenn ja -> wiegt sie doch 1,1 kg


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

hab die gabel da mit bestellt aber bei der bin ich mir sicher das zeigt die küchen waage genau an 902g. da gibt ja auch unterschiedliche von fld.


----------



## kingpin18 (31. Januar 2008)

Felgenband raus Tesa rein spart so 30-40g. Den Rock Ring halbieren so wie der Symetrik von Try All.


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

wenn ich jetzt da tesa rein mache dann klebt doch auf der seite  wo die  löcher sind dann der ganze dreck dran oder wie meinste das?


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

mir kam gerade ne idee warum schreiben wir das nicht ins trial wiki unter tuning oder so halt wie man sein rad tunen kann ohne groß artig geld auszugeben wie z.b. felgen ausfeilen und flanken bohren mit bildern und ner kleinen beschreibung vllt noch wie viel man ungefähr spart an gewicht.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. Januar 2008)

Hier mal meine Bude. Ist so gut wie alles gemacht bis aufs fräsen der Felgen. Kommt aber noch!  
Hier mal so nen paar sachen die ich gemacht habe...
Messerspeichen
Alunippel
Tesa
Alu/Titanschrauben
Leichter schlauch vorn
Hs33 Vorn
Wellgo MG1
RubberQueen reifen

























Da der Rubber Queen noch relativ unbekannt ist...hier mal ne grafik:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Januar 2008)

na da haste ja wirklich ne hübsche schüssel. das mit den halteschellen sieht ja dick aus, wenn meine bremse mal wieder ab ist dann mach ich das auchmal. hehe. 

hast du probleme mit der kettenspannung? das is das einzige was mich von einem rahmen mit horizontalen ausfallenden abhällt. der erdeleey adam aus ungarn hatte da irgendnenriesenspanner dranngehabt, aber das sah aus wie vom mond


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. Januar 2008)

Die Standart Try-allspanner waren eher bescheiden. Hab mir jetzt die Monty geholt und die sind super!


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

die schwadden schrauben sind das alu oder titan an den halteschellen?


----------



## misanthropia (31. Januar 2008)

krasse sache leichter als mein 20"... also hab ich auch mal nen neuen antrieb


----------



## florianwagner (31. Januar 2008)

krass unter 9kilo, wieviel wiegt denn der reifen und welcher ist vorne drauf?
kannst ja noch den rahmen und die gabel "behandeln" ala vinzent style!!!
alles wegfräsen was noch im weg ist...


----------



## kingpin18 (31. Januar 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> krass unter 9kilo, wieviel wiegt denn der reifen und welcher ist vorne drauf?
> kannst ja noch den rahmen und die gabel "behandeln" ala vinzent style!!!
> alles wegfräsen was noch im weg ist...



Vorn ist ein Try All drauf der rubber queen wiegt glaub ich 850 -950g.


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Januar 2008)

ist 850 nicht noch bissl schwer....
der hot s mit roter lauffläche wiegt doch nur 780...


----------



## Fabi (31. Januar 2008)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Bude. Ist so gut wie alles gemacht bis aufs fräsen der Felgen. Kommt aber noch!
> Hier mal so nen paar sachen die ich gemacht habe...
> Messerspeichen
> Alunippel
> ...


In meinen Augen ist das teilweise schmutziger Leichtbau. Und wenn du die Felgen noch ausfräst, wird es noch schmutziger.
Aber da gehen ja alle außer mir ziemlich drauf ab.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. Januar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ist 850 nicht noch bissl schwer....
> der hot s mit roter lauffläche wiegt doch nur 780...



der hat aber kaum durchschlagschutz. vom grip her ist er zu dem auch noch sehr bescheiden.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. Januar 2008)

Fabi schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das teilweise schmutziger Leichtbau. Und wenn du die Felgen noch ausfräst, wird es noch schmutziger.
> Aber da gehen ja alle außer mir ziemlich drauf ab.



drück dich mal nen bisschen genauer aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

was wiegt den die rubber queen jetzt genau?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. Januar 2008)

ich glaub 850. vielleicht auch 860.


----------



## florianwagner (1. Februar 2008)

was ist denn jetzt die definition von schmutzigem leichtbau?


----------



## misanthropia (1. Februar 2008)

schmutziger leichtbau: Fachterminus; subjetiv geprägt von dem der noch keinen Zugang zum Leichtbau hat.


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Februar 2008)

noch mal meine idee die ganzen tuning möglichkeiten ins trial wiki zu schreiben.


----------



## Schevron (1. Februar 2008)

nochmal um sicher zu gehen: 8,96kg für das komlette Bike? mit allen Teilen Dran? Fahrfertig?

is wenn das so stimmt ne krasse ansage. besonders fürn 26"


----------



## kingpin18 (1. Februar 2008)

So hier ist mein Coust die waage war nicht sehr genau da muss man noch mal 100-200g abziehen vielleicht finde ich noch mal eine Digital Waage. Vom ganzen Bike gibts später mal bilder wenns fertig ist.


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Februar 2008)

so... mal ein HR-Felgen ECHO 06 Tuning-Beginn

das ovale ist das versetzte Ventilloch...

die 2 andern sind die neuen - hab absichtlich an der Stelle angefangen, weil da die Stege wegen des schmalen ovalen Loches am größten sind. (15mm)

an allen anderen wären nur noch 12mm  naja wir werden sehn...








Gewicht vom kompletten HR mit Ritzel (Fouriers) 777g


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. Februar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> nochmal um sicher zu gehen: 8,96kg für das komlette Bike? mit allen Teilen Dran? Fahrfertig?
> 
> is wenn das so stimmt ne krasse ansage. besonders fürn 26"



so wie es auf den bildern zu sehen ist! also komplett aufgebaut.

@kingpin
bau das nächste mal die laufräder mit rein ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (1. Februar 2008)

hier noch n bischen schmutziger leichtbau...


----------



## Trialside (1. Februar 2008)

Wär nicht Schlecht, wenn du die letzten beiden Bilder mal kommentieren könntest... (Mir fehlt vllt. der Blick um sowas zu erkennen )


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Februar 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Wär nicht Schlecht, wenn du die letzten beiden Bilder mal kommentieren könntest... (Mir fehlt vllt. der Blick um sowas zu erkennen )



das letzte ist die Heckansicht vom Rahmen...

stell dir vor du bist die Nabe und schaust vor zum Tretlager und dabei ein bisschen nach oben - dann siehst du das ende vom Oberrohr wie es zum Sattelrohr geht... das ist abgesägt

das 2. letzte Bild schaut bisschen komisch aus


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Februar 2008)

ich weis was sich hinter tür 2 verbirgt aber ich sags nicht


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hier noch n bischen schmutziger leichtbau...



hast du am offenen herzen gerade frisch aggiert, oder warum sind da noch so viele alu-späne zu sehen?


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Februar 2008)

So sieht das beim Flo immer aus 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (2. Februar 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> so... mal ein HR-Felgen ECHO 06 Tuning-Beginn
> 
> das ovale ist das versetzte Ventilloch...
> 
> ...


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Februar 2008)

jo 20"...

wie geil sind 26" Felgen  da könnte man an der ECHO gut was machen - ohne schiss zu haben, dass se nach der Woche in der Tonne liegt (20"). 

der Schlauch versaut dir das ganze schöne Laufrad


----------



## alien1976 (2. Februar 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> jo 20"...
> 
> wie geil sind 26" Felgen  da könnte man an der ECHO gut was machen - ohne schiss zu haben, dass se nach der Woche in der Tonne liegt (20").
> 
> der Schlauch versaut dir das ganze schöne Laufrad



Blödsinn im vergleich zum Minion und nen 100gSchlauch spar ich trotzdem 
235g. <nen <leichten schlauch hab ich schon ohne erfoolg getestet doch nach 3 durchschlägen hintereinander an einem tag hab ichs gelassen. jetzt mit der Kombi funzt es.


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Februar 2008)

mal ne fragen wenn ich die felgenlanken bohre kann ich auch am felgen stoß bohren oder lieber nicht?


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2008)

das wird nicht gehen, da dort zwei stifte drin sind. die sind zwar schwer zu durchbohren, haben jedoch auch den nachteil dass die felge auf geht wenn sie kaputt sind.


----------



## misanthropia (3. Februar 2008)

FInger weg vom Felgenstoß. Fügestellen generell nicht behandeln


----------



## alien1976 (3. Februar 2008)

Bloß nicht. Die besagten Stifte sind etwa 3-5cm lang nach beiden Seiten. also wenn dann an dieser Stelle nur ein Grundloch Bohren also Quasi ne Senkung


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Februar 2008)

ok habs nicht gemacht wollte vorher ja fragen ob das geht danke


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Februar 2008)

Laufrad von nem Kollegen von 1084g auf 971g.... (20" Alex 36H 32mm)

(96gramm Felge und 13gramm am Felgenband)











von den 975gramm ist nachträglich noch was weggekommen... nun 971gramm







...hat noch Potenzial  Alu-Nippel und normale Schrauben (Schnellspanner 92gramm)


----------



## dane08 (5. Februar 2008)

die flanken kann man doch och noch anbohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (5. Februar 2008)

Und vorallem den ollen Schnellspanner gegen Schrauben tauschen!!!

Meiner Meinung nach sinniger als da morz zu feilen...

MFG


----------



## digo (6. Februar 2008)

Vincent's Boxx - 8.8kg

http://koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=gallery&id=HDDB47a99696da07d


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Februar 2008)

Ohh man, das grenzt ja an Wahnsinn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2008)

Da dÃ¼rfte es aber bei manchen SteuersÃ¤tzen eng mit der Einpresstiefe werden..

Irrsinn


----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Februar 2008)

er musste ja nachlegen...  
aber ich würd gern wissen wie er das schafft mit ner schwereren gabel und dem dicken reifen!?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Februar 2008)

Das schafft er dank Bestem NASA Material


----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Februar 2008)

meine güte... das tesaband hat er ja wirklich mit liebe reingeklebt....


----------



## florianwagner (6. Februar 2008)

hat die koxx gabel nicht die hs33 hinten???

tesa!?! liest der vinzent etwa hier mit?!?!?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Februar 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hat die koxx gabel nicht die hs33 hinten???
> 
> tesa!?! liest der vinzent etwa hier mit?!?!?



nee... es gibt 2 versionen von der gabel. 
das mit dem tesa hat er bestimmt von den coustis geklaut... die haben das auch. hätte gern mal die hintere felge genauer gesehen. die sollen ja alle die holkammer rausgenommen haben bei der felge....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Februar 2008)

Hab nochmal ne frage zu seinen bremshebeln. wie schafft er es das die soweit entfernt vom lenker sind?? bei den normalen einstellungsmöglichkeiten können die nie so weit entfernt eingestellt werden. muss man dazu nen bisschen material vom hebel wegnehmen?


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2008)

ja mom ich such mal bild


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2008)

http://vtcz.ch/pages/bike_technik/magura_hs-33_05_hebel.php


so hat er das gemacht glaube ich


----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Februar 2008)

perfekt, so hab ich mir das schon gedacht. danke!


----------



## curry4king (6. Februar 2008)

jo habe ich auch so gebaut


----------



## kingpin18 (6. Februar 2008)

digo schrieb:


> Vincent's Boxx - 8.8kg



Wenn das der Xmut Zadar liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. Februar 2008)

wenn der sein hässliches stuppelschwänzchen noch ab flexen würde,...


----------



## koxxfan (6. Februar 2008)

Hi mal so in die Runde gefragt hat das ganze gefeile und gefäse auch mal ein ende? Etwas Tuning finde ich ok aber so was   klar der Vincent H. muss sich da kein Kopf machen der nimmt sich einfach neue sachen und gut ist. Und wer normale Mensch feilt und sägt an einem 1600 teuren Rahmen rum irgend wie unklar.

Warum ist den jetzt eigendlich Hs33 vorn in? Wir waren früher froh das die disk sich durch gesetzt hat nur weil der Vince jetzt Hs33 vorn fährt müssen es alle nach machen das gleiche ist auch mit dem Try All "Rage" Lenker da hat ein Pro so ein lenker da müssen alle nach ziehen der Jan und Koxx freut sich über sowas das ist mir klar.

Geht Lieber raus fahren  ich hoffe das ich keinen beleidigt habe mir ist das nur so aufgefallen


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Februar 2008)

> Zitat von 525Rainer Beitrag anzeigen
> faszination technik und spass am basteln.




an nem 1600 Rahmen muss das meiner Meinung nach nich sein... aber an allen anderen Teilen ist es durch aus "sinnvoll"

btw: 8,8   aber Giacomo's/Gilles Bike find ich trotzdem schöner


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2008)

und nur die hs 33 ist schwerer als die marta bloß die disk naben sind halt schwerer also ich bin für disk.

gruß marcel


----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> und nur die hs 33 ist schwerer als die marta bloß die disk naben sind halt schwerer also ich bin für disk.
> 
> gruß marcel



die marta ist nicht leichter!


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2008)

die marta wiegt mit bremsscheibe 350 gramm und die hs 33 460 laut magura


die hs 11 mit den plastik teilen wiegt ja schon 352

http://www.teilewaage.de/product_info.php?products_id=403


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> die marta wiegt mit bremsscheibe 350 gramm und die hs 33 460 laut magura
> 
> 
> die hs 11 mit den plastik teilen wiegt ja schon 352
> ...



meine HS33 am HR wiegt glaub knapp 220gramm... (leicht getunt...) aber auf mehr als 230gramm wird ne normale auch nicht kommen

Schellen mit Schrauben auch max. 50gramm noch dazu

ca. 280gramm... jo und an der Nabe kann man dann noch ordentlich was sparen zb. mit ner AmericanClassic (68gramm anstatt ca. 130gramm für ne normale)

dann noch beidseitig Radial einspeichen...

da geht was aber ich werd meiner Hope treu bleiben


----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> die marta wiegt mit bremsscheibe 350 gramm und die hs 33 460 laut magura
> 
> 
> die hs 11 mit den plastik teilen wiegt ja schon 352
> ...



laut magura.... da gehören aber leider auch booster und sonstiges befestigungszeug dazu. 
ich hab ja letztens erst gewechselt von marta auf hs33... gespart hab ich ca 125gramm.... (nabe+bremse)


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2008)

ja gut die naben sind bei hs 33 leichter das ja richtig na ja ist dann wohl auch geschackssache. 

gruß marcel


----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. Februar 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Wenn das der Xmut Zadar liest.



Dann juckt ihn das auch nicht besonders. Denn nicht das Gewicht entscheidet, sondern der Fahrer. 
Sieht man ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (9. Februar 2008)

kann mir bitte jemand das Gewicht einer original 180er Magura Bremsscheibe sagen?


----------



## kingpin18 (9. Februar 2008)

LBC schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand das Gewicht einer original 180er Magura Bremsscheibe sagen?



128g


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Februar 2008)

welcher der sl oder der normalen runden


----------



## LBC (10. Februar 2008)

sl scheibe, Danke Kingpin18


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Februar 2008)

Sl...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Februar 2008)

Bilder Sagen mehr als worte:





Gibts bei Aspire fÃ¼r lÃ¤cherliche 47.50$.
Gute Tune alternative, die 90â¬ kosten...


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Februar 2008)

http://www.actionsports.de/Schnellspanner/Fun-Works-N-Light-Titan-Schnellspanner::11691.html oder die


----------



## Monty98 (15. Februar 2008)

8g leichter als im Webshop:


----------



## kingpin18 (15. Februar 2008)

Ist das das neue Try All Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (15. Februar 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Ist das das neue Try All Lager?



Nein. Das ist das "First", erstes bein den Tretlagern vom Jan


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Februar 2008)

Das First habe ich vor einer Woche durchgebrochen....

MFG


----------



## kingpin18 (16. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mal meine Sammlung hochgeladen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2897


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (16. Februar 2008)

sehr sehr geil.... danke für die mühe...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (16. Februar 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal meine Sammlung hochgeladen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2897



was manche menschen so sammeln


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Februar 2008)

hab ich gerade bei ebay gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/davtus-wave-Plat...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (17. Februar 2008)

@ Xmut Zadar und Kingpin18

Könnt Ihr Euch eigentlich nicht leiden oder seid ihr dicke Kumpels und benehmt Euch nur wir Dick und Doof?  

Nur so aus Interesse...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Februar 2008)

elhefe schrieb:


> @ Xmut Zadar und Kingpin18
> 
> Könnt Ihr Euch eigentlich nicht leiden oder seid ihr dicke Kumpels und benehmt Euch nur wir Dick und Doof?
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse...



 .


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Februar 2008)

elhefe schrieb:


> @ Xmut Zadar und Kingpin18
> 
> Könnt Ihr Euch eigentlich nicht leiden oder seid ihr dicke Kumpels und benehmt Euch nur wir Dick und Doof?
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse...




du das muss man nich verstehen. aber die 2 bringen mich immer wieder zum lachen.


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Februar 2008)

elhefe schrieb:


> @ Xmut Zadar und Kingpin18
> 
> Könnt Ihr Euch eigentlich nicht leiden oder seid ihr dicke Kumpels und benehmt Euch nur wir Dick und Doof?
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse...



Herr Xmut hat was gegen mich habe ihm nix getan ich kanns auch nicht verstehen. Ich reg mich da auch nicht mehr auf da geh ich lieber fahren da hab ich mehr von.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (18. Februar 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Herr Xmut hat was gegen mich habe ihm nix getan ich kanns auch nicht verstehen. Ich reg mich da auch nicht mehr auf da geh ich lieber fahren da hab ich mehr von.



Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung, du Feigling.
Der Herr Maniax weiß ja was ich meine


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. Februar 2008)

mein neues Bike..... 8,48....... BSXL in FReiburg


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Februar 2008)

baam ba baam 

eins der geilsten 20" überhaupt... Gewicht ist sowieso ultra!

und die Felgen so ziemlich alles gemacht was geht


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Februar 2008)

Die Stahlflexleitung könnte man noch machen der rest ist gut geworden.


----------



## schefell6 (18. Februar 2008)

Der Chris King Steuersatz (No Threat) wiegt bei mir 125g

Angegeben sind 104g...war das bei euch auch so!?


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Februar 2008)

schefell6 schrieb:


> Der Chris King Steuersatz (No Threat) wiegt bei mir 125g
> 
> Angegeben sind 104g...war das bei euch auch so!?



Ohne Kappe und Schraube wiegt er 98g und mit 125g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schefell6 (18. Februar 2008)

Du hast die Kralle vergessen

Immerhin wiegt die Kralle 9,53g (Die Kappe 9,40g und die Schraube 8,06g)

Naja aber danz so kommt es ja trotzdem nicht hin...was solls^^. Da kommt ne Ultraleichtschraube und ne Carbonkappe drauf, dann passt das

Grüße


----------



## Trialside (18. Februar 2008)

Sehr geiles Bike. Wo und von welchem Hersteller gibts braune Felgen? oder sind die neu lackiert, gepulvert, was auch immer?
Gibts Unterschiede zm XTP2 bezüglich der Geo und Rahmenkonstruktion?


----------



## Schevron (18. Februar 2008)

hösel edition ist eigentlich identisch zum xtp2
könnten ev die black mirror sein von koxx. in nem komischen licht. Sind aber denk ich auf jeden fall Koxx Felgen. - Weil ja sponsort by koxx


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Februar 2008)

ich würde auf die jet felgen tippen.


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ich würde auf die jet felgen tippen.



Richtig


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Februar 2008)

joar adler auge


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Februar 2008)

Hösel Edition is laut Koxx an den Kettenstreben 2mm kürzer

das wars aber eigentlich auch schon...


zur Plastik-Leitung kann ich denke ich in 2-3 Tagen was dazu sagen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. Februar 2008)

Xtp short DISK! 
Empattement général: 1000 mm
Bases arrières: 350 mm
Hauteur boitier: +66 mm
Angle de direction: 71°

Xtp Short Hs33
Empattement général: 1000 mm
Bases arrières: 350 mm
Angle de direction: 71°
Hauteur du boitier de pédalier: +75mm

Hösel:
Empattement général: 998 mm
Bases arrières: 348 mm
Hauteur boitier: +62 mm
Angle de direction: 71°

unterscheiden sich schon deutlich die modelle...


----------



## Trialside (19. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Infos. Wenn ich mal reich bin werd ich mir wohl das Hösel Promodel kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Februar 2008)

zum Thema Stahlflex-Leitung -> Plastik-Leitung... bei der Hope Trial 07´

hat bei mir exakt 40gramm gebracht 

Stahlflex: 53gramm - 83cm
Plastik: 13gramm - 75cm

Bremsleistung ist nich besser und nicht schlechter - von daher meiner Meinung nach zu empfehlen...

vorallem bei FD macht es sich bemerkbar denke ich
auch wenn dadurch BSXL's Bike noch leichter wird^^

hab meine Leitung von hier (5mm)

PS: ein alter (schwarzer) Monty TI Lenker wiegt 275gramm (nicht 285 wie es draufsteht) und ein neuer Monty TI 07´ Lenker wiegt 285gramm (nicht 275 wie es draufsteht  )


----------



## florianwagner (20. Februar 2008)

morgen kinder wirds was geben...


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Februar 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> zum Thema Stahlflex-Leitung -> Plastik-Leitung... bei der Hope Trial 07´
> 
> hat bei mir exakt 40gramm gebracht
> 
> ...



Der neue Lenker ist auch lackiert was dazu führt das er schwerer ist wie der alte der nur eloxiert ist.


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Februar 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Der neue Lenker ist auch lackiert was dazu führt das er schwerer ist wie der alte der nur eloxiert ist.



das ist klar...  aber es steht genau das falsche drauf...


----------



## florianwagner (21. Februar 2008)

so hier mein neues oberrohr 50cm 100gr 1,5mm dick


----------



## misanthropia (21. Februar 2008)

wow ist gut geworden. Und wie wirst du das mit dem Rahmen verbinden? Einkleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (21. Februar 2008)

naja ich hab die idee, das oberrohr abzuschneiden und von hinten das carbonrohr durchzuschieben. das ganze wird dann mit uhu endfest 300 eingeklebt. müsste eigentlich halten.


----------



## ecols (21. Februar 2008)

gute idee! aber das arme a1!


----------



## cmd (21. Februar 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> naja ich hab die idee, das oberrohr abzuschneiden und von hinten das carbonrohr durchzuschieben. das ganze wird dann mit uhu endfest 300 eingeklebt. müsste eigentlich halten.



na hoffentlich hält es,
wäre sonst sehr schade ums adamant.
wieviel sparsde bei der aktion?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Februar 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> naja ich hab die idee, das oberrohr abzuschneiden und von hinten das carbonrohr durchzuschieben. das ganze wird dann mit uhu endfest 300 eingeklebt. müsste eigentlich halten.


Ich glaub irgendwie nicht das der Kleber hält, aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## tinitram (21. Februar 2008)

Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt ob der Kleber die Belastungen durchhält:

Uhu sagt bis zu 3000N je cm²...
http://www.uhu.de/produkte/test_pro...auswahlKategorie=5&artikel_id=10&sprache_id=1


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Februar 2008)

Eine Verklebung hält auf jeden Fall wenn man es richtig macht. Der Spalt für die Benetzung darf auf keinen Fall mehr wie 0,15mm haben.

Wie hast du denn das Rohr gemacht, geblasen oder gewickelt? Wieviele Lagen hast du genommen und wie liegen die Lagen drin?


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Februar 2008)

aber nicht das das alurohr leichter ist. kannst das ja auch mal wiegen dann. 

trotzdem das schöne adamant


----------



## florianwagner (21. Februar 2008)

das gewebe ist 0,12mm dick ich hab 12,5 wicklungen gemacht -> 1,5mm wandstärke. ich hab als form ne pappröhre genommen, diese mit folie umwickelt. bis ich die richtige stärke hab, dann das carbon draufgerollt und zum schluß noch mal ne schicht folie damit die oberfläche schöner wird.
beim rollen wird das überschüssige harz rausgedrückt, das macht das ganze noch mal stabiler.


----------



## Futzy (21. Februar 2008)

Sodele.....
Jetzt zeig ich euch mal was ich mache, wenn ich nichts zu tun habe 

_Bremshebelleichtbautuning _

*vorher:*

http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/...1183dbf2c66.jpg

*nachher:*

http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/...1183dbf2db8.jpg

gelochter Zughebel
http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/...1183dbf2e3e.jpg

gelochte Halteschelle
http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/...1183dbf2ed4.jpg

angeborte Bremsfassung
http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/...1183dbf2f98.jpg

und zur Krönung die durchborte Schraube
http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/...1183dc0b3bf.jpg


Immerhin 5 Gramm !


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Februar 2008)

hmm irgent wie gehen die bilder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hmm irgent wie gehen die bilder nicht



freenet halt. reiht sich gleich hinter aol, yahoo und imageshack ein


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Februar 2008)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34311


----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2008)

cooles Ding das Mg.
allerdings stehe ich doch mehr auf Alu-Oversize Rohre.
Die weißen Speichen sind aber echt zum verlieben


----------



## Futzy (22. Februar 2008)

mhh schade !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Februar 2008)

Lad sie lieber in dein Benutzerlalbum und verlink sie hierein-geht immer und ist von Dauer


----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2008)

Lorenz Hoffmann hat auch seine HR-Nabe für Schraubritzel und Felgenbremse fertig. 130g nach seinen Angaben. Zur Zeit für sein exzenter system, aber ich denke das läßt sich auch in andere Ramen integrieren.
Bilder und Bild auf Wage folgen bei gelegenheit. (wenn ich mal wieder da war)

Edit:




ein besseres hab ich zur Zeit leider nicht. Is aus nem anderen Bild rausvergrößert das ich bei der Show in der SAP Arena gemacht habe.


----------



## Futzy (22. Februar 2008)

So jetzt hoffe ich, dass es klapt!

*vorher:*







*nachher:*


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Februar 2008)

Bis sich noch jemand richtig aufs Fressbrett legt..... Ich mein ein bißl Leichtbau ist ja ok aber es wird jetzt immer häufiger an Komponenten gespart wo man sich beim Versagen richtig aufs Maul legen kann. Ich sprech jetzt mal von diesem DOB Bike. Auch diese heftig ausgefeilten Try all Vorbauten bei den Pros die schon ohne das gefeilte nicht lange halten. Oder die ausgefeilte Colabüchse vom Hermance am Steuerrohr!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Februar 2008)

Genau der Gedanke schieÃt mir durch den Kopf wenn ich an Carbonoberrohre, Aluschrauben an Bremse und Vorbau und an durchbohrte Kurbeln & Heble denke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (23. Februar 2008)

ja gut, aber wiederrum werden die ganzen parts nach gefuhl und design projektiert, sorry aber keim ein teil ist wirklich gewichst optimiert projektiert worden, wen ich mir die ganzen sachen so ansehe.

guck mal auf ne kurbel, die brechen doch IMMER da wo der groste hebel ist also nahe am lager, wie kan mam den dann nicht nache am pedal nen loch reinbohren, oder gleich dunner machen, ist alles kein problem, einfach ne FEM analuse machen und schon weis man wo man sparen kann wo nicht.
erlich gesagt wen man was WIRKLICH leichtes haben will MUSS man mid der feile und bohrer rangehen und Hut ab vor denen die es machen, da weis man halt was man machen kann und was nicht 

P.S. das was Helmans mit seinem steuerkopf gemacht hat, hat auch wenig negatieves zur lebensdauer beigebracht.


----------



## LauraPalmer (29. Februar 2008)

falls die rumänische Prostituierte, die mir regelmäßig meine Zukunft vorhersagt und mit mir anschließend hebräische Stammesdialekte übersetzt und mit leichten Abänderungen in ein elegisches Dichtichon einpasst, heute meinen Morgenauswurf richtig gedeutet hat, sollte ich mich um leichte Abwechslung bemühen - 739g ac, dob, revolution, alunippel


----------



## kingpin18 (29. Februar 2008)

Wo hast du den die DOB Felge her?


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Februar 2008)

Und woher die Nabe?


----------



## LauraPalmer (29. Februar 2008)

tarty Adam

edit ck: bin eigentlich kein Leichtbaufetischist, war eher Zufall... nabe bei http://www.cnc-bike.de/ Du lebst jetzt in Ibk oder?


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

was haste für die felge bezahlt mit versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (29. Februar 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> tarty Adam
> 
> edit ck: bin eigentlich kein Leichtbaufetischist, war eher Zufall... nabe bei http://www.cnc-bike.de/ Du lebst jetzt in Ibk oder?



ja schon, bin aber trotzdem öfters in muc als in ibk..


----------



## LauraPalmer (29. Februar 2008)

mütze: versand haben sich mehrere Leute geteilt - größere Bestellung: 30 Pfund nach Autriche; Felge: puh 35 Pfund...

ck: ich will Dich nicht drängen; Sollte mir aber zu Ohren kommen, dass du alleine in Ibk fahren gehst...


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Februar 2008)

wohn hier bissl am arsch von ibk (olydorf) und hier gibts eh nix zum fahren. bin seit ich hier bin, eh nie gefahren, weil ich mein bike verkauft hab... bau mir jetz erst wieder eins auf...

hoppala off topic


----------



## LauraPalmer (29. Februar 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> wohn hier bissl am arsch von ibk (olydorf) und hier gibts eh nix zum fahren.



heilige... das ist wirklich der einzige Teil von Ibk, den man tatsächlich als Ghetto   bezeichnen kann...


----------



## mr.mütze (1. März 2008)

also ich glaube leichter gehen disk nicht mehr oder 






KCNC Ashima 160mm


weis vllt jemand wo man die bekommen kann


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. März 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> also ich glaube leichter gehen disk nicht mehr oder



Also leichter geht es wohl immer 

http://www.notubes.com/product_info.php/cPath/25/products_id/109

Schaue mal hier die Liste durch: http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=8505


----------



## mr.mütze (1. März 2008)

krass danke, aber alu scheiben gabst da nicht schon mal porbleme bei magura?


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. März 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> krass danke, aber alu scheiben gabst da nicht schon mal porbleme bei magura?



Magura hatte noch nie Aluscheiben im Programm. Wenn man damit fahren will geht es auf lange Zeit nicht gut das stimmt aber beim Trial hast du ja keine hohe Reibung und auch keine Wärme die das Alu weich werden läßt. Die Notubes Scheiben werden von sehr CC Profis eingesetz und da halten die Teile auch.


----------



## mr.mütze (1. März 2008)

magura hatte mal alu scheiben früher. hmm fährt jemand hier ne alu scheibe?


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. März 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> magura hatte mal alu scheiben früher.



Noch nie hatte Magura Alu Scheiben verbaut oder verkauft! Sage mir doch mal an welchem Model es denn war? 

Dani Comas fährt z.B. auch Alu-Scheiben wenn es nass ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (1. März 2008)

was für ein modell das war weiß ich nicht mehr hatte das mal gelesen das war irgen wann vor 2000.


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. März 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> was für ein modell das war weiß ich nicht mehr hatte das mal gelesen das war irgen wann vor 2000.



Ich du weißt es nicht mehr. Es hat ja alles mit der Gustav M angefangen und die hatte wohl nie eine ALU Disc. Dann  kam die Clara und die Louise und auch diese Bremsen hatten als IS 99 nie einen Alu-Rotor. Ab 2000 kann man die Scheiben unter Zubehör auf der Magura Page ansehen.
Wenn du jetzt immer noch anderer Meinung bist frage ich am Montag mal nach.


----------



## mr.mütze (1. März 2008)

hmm ok dächte bloß das das magura gewesen war mit der alu scheibe, na ja ist ja egal. 

gruß marcel


----------



## Levelboss (1. März 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Ich du weißt es nicht mehr. Es hat ja alles mit der Gustav M angefangen und die hatte wohl nie eine ALU Disc. Dann  kam die Clara und die Louise und auch diese Bremsen hatten als IS 99 nie einen Alu-Rotor. Ab 2000 kann man die Scheiben unter Zubehör auf der Magura Page ansehen.
> Wenn du jetzt immer noch anderer Meinung bist frage ich am Montag mal nach.


Die Gustav M von '97 hatte Aluminium Scheiben.


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. März 2008)

fährt nicht dani comas ne alu-scheibe? und auch einige aus diesen landen, eben aus gewichtsgründen. Kannst du nach ner unsanften landung oder nässe aber vergessen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. März 2008)

Auch von der Bremsperformance kannste die Teile vergessen. Haben die im Leichtbau-Forum alles schon Durch. Von Allu über Titan bis hin zu Cermic undCarbon konnte alles nichts


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2008)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Die Gustav M von '97 hatte Aluminium Scheiben.



Meinst Du diese?


----------



## Schevron (2. März 2008)

soweit ich weiß sollen die alu scheiben ne bessere bremsleistung bringen als normale stahl scheiben. allerdings halten die dinger nicht besonders lange. dazu sind sie, weil ehr kleinserie, schweine teuer.
also nur was für wettkämpfe wo man zb. wie oben erwähnt, bei regen sichere performance will. aber nix für denn alltäglichen einsatz.
was diese anderen scheiben angeht von kcnc, oder wie die heißen, wenn jemand raus findet wo, und ob es die noch gibt, zu nem vernünftigen preis, ich wäre auch interessiert. die sind schön leicht und mit den großen löchern sicherlich hope geeignet.


----------



## mr.mütze (2. März 2008)

also bevor ich mir ne alu disk hole würde ich leiber zu der hier tendieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (2. März 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß sollen die alu scheiben ne bessere bremsleistung bringen als normale stahl scheiben. allerdings halten die dinger nicht besonders lange. dazu sind sie, weil ehr kleinserie, schweine teuer.
> also nur was für wettkämpfe wo man zb. wie oben erwähnt, bei regen sichere performance will. aber nix für denn alltäglichen einsatz.
> was diese anderen scheiben angeht von kcnc, oder wie die heißen, wenn jemand raus findet wo, und ob es die noch gibt, zu nem vernünftigen preis, ich wäre auch interessiert. die sind schön leicht und mit den großen löchern sicherlich hope geeignet.



Die Scheiben sind von Ashima aus Taiwan...

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Leichtkraft-Ultralight-Disc-Silber


----------



## Schevron (2. März 2008)

cool danke.
zu der anderen scheibe (mr.mütze)
die schwimmend gelagerten scheiben sind nicht der hit für trial. bringen einfach nicht so gute leistung


----------



## mr.mütze (2. März 2008)

ok ich glaube man sollte das mal ins trial wiki schreiben mit den disk, was zu empfehlen ist und was nicht.

aber der preis ist heftig. als 160er fast 38 euro. 

gruß marcel


----------



## Schevron (2. März 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> aber der preis ist heftig. als 160er fast 38 euro.
> 
> gruß marcel


 
da hast du recht. auch wenn die hope und tryall scheiben auch nicht wirklich günstig sind. sind 38 für eine scheibe schon echt heftig. vor allem wenn man fulldisc fährt =)

und dann noch versand dazu


----------



## mr.mütze (2. März 2008)

dann lieber die windcutter da bekommste 2 zu dem preis bei actionsports.de


----------



## franktrial (6. März 2008)

Hat jamand mal einen Tip wie man das schneller hin bekommt mit den Felgenlöchern ausfeilen, gibt es da nicht eine andere Variante.Ich hab keine Lust mehr zu feilen und fräsen geht eher schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (6. März 2008)

franktrial schrieb:


> Hat jamand mal einen Tip wie man das schneller hin bekommt mit den Felgenlöchern ausfeilen, gibt es da nicht eine andere Variante.Ich hab keine Lust mehr zu feilen und fräsen geht eher schlecht.



Stichsäge geht ruck zuck


----------



## ecols (6. März 2008)

was glaubst du warum nicht jeder ausgefeilte felgen hat?


----------



## hst_trialer (7. März 2008)

also ich hab gerade meine vorderfelge (alex dm24) überhaupt mal gebohrt. erst mit nem 8mm bohrer die löcher gesetzt und dann mit nem stufen-senkbohrer die löcher rein. könnten zwar sicher noch bissl größer sein, aber es ging ruckzug.

wer mehr will muss wohl oder übel mit den einfachn hilfsmitteln arbeiten. mt ner scharfen 4-kant-feile sollte es aber auch ganz schnell gehen... ist doch nicht dick und auch nur alu!!!


----------



## alien1976 (7. März 2008)

ja da sind ja alles sehr "Ausgefeilte" Techniken


----------



## misanthropia (8. März 2008)

Dremel samt Diamant schleifer geht auch für die Schrupparbeiten. Ich persönlich habe die Stichsäge fest Eingespannt und dann das Rad bewegt und anschließend alles otisch begradigt. Waren dann glaube ich 4h arbeit. Also wer 4 ecke haben will kommt um die Feile nicht herum, wüsste nicht wie


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2008)

arbeiten an felgen macht man grundsätzlich mit einer fräsmaschine, wenn man sie zur verfügung hat.





ist eine alex felge und mein "werksmechaniker" hat inkl. anzeichnen eine 3/4 stunde gebraucht. für 4-eckige löcher nimmt man halt einen kleinen fräser und dann hat man in den ecken halt einen kleinen radius. geht aber recht fix und ohne anstrengung.


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (14. März 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> ja gut, aber wiederrum werden die ganzen parts nach gefuhl und design projektiert, sorry aber keim ein teil ist wirklich gewichst optimiert projektiert worden, wen ich mir die ganzen sachen so ansehe.



*Hier wird nicht gewichst !*


----------



## Schevron (14. März 2008)

ach dafür sind die löcher in den Felgen ;-)


----------



## florianwagner (17. März 2008)

hier mal n aktuelles foto vom bike...


----------



## florianwagner (17. März 2008)

hier noch mal von nah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (17. März 2008)

und was hat das jetzte gebracht??


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. März 2008)

sehr geil! mal abgesehn von der Kette

von meinem Gefährt kommt in den Ferien hoffentlich auch noch n Bild rein...


----------



## florianwagner (17. März 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> und was hat das jetzte gebracht??



ca. -200gr.


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. März 2008)

und was hats gekostet? findest du dass es sich gelohnt hat? schlecht aussehen tuts ja nich...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. März 2008)

Schaut wirklich Geil aus.
Jetzt muss nuur noch Preis/Leistungsverhältniss passen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. März 2008)

Schonmal einer von Euch ne Disc Aufnahme Abgeschliffen an einer Gabel?
Fahre die Echo Lite. Bin aber so begeistert von meiner V-Brake und sehe da noch Potenzial.

Und dann noch ein Anliegen. Kann man denn DOB Magnesiumring mit ner V-Brake Riden?
Weil neues Vorderrad brauch ich ja auch. Dann kann es auch was super Leichtes sein


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. März 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Schonmal einer von Euch ne Disc Aufnahme Abgeschliffen an einer Gabel?
> Fahre die Echo Lite. Bin aber so begeistert von meiner V-Brake und sehe da noch Potenzial.



hat bei mir 20gramm gespart!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. März 2008)

Sauber. Dann setzt ich mich morgen mal ran. 
Vorhin noch FRM Alu Canti Sockel Bestellt, dann sind das schonmal wieder ein paar Gramm


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. März 2008)

für alle die Carbon nich mögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (26. März 2008)

Für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich Titanschrauben zu kaufen.

Im Leichtbauforum wird gerade eine Sammelbestellung gemacht. Da wirds Sonderpreise geben. Ich hab mal welche für mein Marathon-Bike mitbestellt.

MFG


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. März 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> für alle die Carbon nich mögen



OMG da dreht sich mir der Magen um. So schlechte Oberflächen gekrönt von einem billigen Logo was aussieht wie mit dem Edding drauf gemalt


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2008)

das ist eben High quality made in china


----------



## florianwagner (3. April 2008)

hier mal drei suchbilder, schaut euch mal die reifen an!!! jetzt wirds zeit mal das tepichmesser rauszuholen.












das bike vom gille is fast noch härter gepimpt als das vom vinz, man beachte das tretlager und den vorbau!!!


----------



## konrad (3. April 2008)

und wieso schnitzt der vinz nu die eine stollenreihe weg und gilles die andere?was bringen die quer/was die längsstollen?


----------



## dane08 (3. April 2008)

längssstollen müssten doch eig gut gegens wegrutschen zu seite sein und quer halt gut gegens nach vorne oder hinten wegrutschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. April 2008)

der spart sogar beim helm gewicht...


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. April 2008)

Pedale sind viel interessanter 

der Gilles hat soviele kleinigkeiten an seinem Bike gemacht - die Bilder kann mal 10mal anschauen und man findet immer noch neue kleine Sachen...


----------



## florianwagner (3. April 2008)

ach gott die hab ich ja jetzt erst entdeckt... das is echt hart.


----------



## konrad (3. April 2008)

hat denn jemand das gewicht von gilles hydroxx?


----------



## luckygambler (3. April 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Schonmal einer von Euch ne Disc Aufnahme Abgeschliffen an einer Gabel?



hab ca 21g rausgeholt. zeitweise hab ich mich drüber geärgert


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. April 2008)

Vincent's Schuhe


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. April 2008)

Hier mal die neuen Ashima UL Disc. Ist bestimmt gerade bei 20" fulldisc eine feine Sache.






http://www.bremskraft.com/disc1.html

Kleiner Tip, sind die gleichen Scheiben die Rockman von Tarty Bikes die hier auf dem Rad http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=35152 montiert sind nur viel billiger.


----------



## TRAILER (4. April 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Hier mal die neuen Ashima UL Disc. Ist bestimmt gerade bei 20" fulldisc eine feine Sache.
> 
> http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/dscf4753.jpg
> 
> ...



das ist doch ne drogen wagen oder


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. April 2008)

wie immer schon ein Schritt vorraus... 

Ashima 160mm von Leichtkraft






83gramm (+12gramm Schrauben)





101gramm (+12gramm Schrauben)





Vergleich...





und noch am LR...





leider noch keine großartigen Erfahrungen... werden aber denk ich demnächst kommen

PS: nächste Woche wird vllt was "goldenes" kommen...


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. April 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> wie immer schon ein Schritt vorraus...
> 
> PS: nächste Woche wird vllt was "goldenes" kommen...



Einen Schritt in die Zukunft wären mal Ti Schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (4. April 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Einen Schritt in die Zukunft wären mal Ti Schrauben



da hast allerdings recht


----------



## mr.mütze (4. April 2008)

15 euro bei action sports 6 stück für bremsscheibe


----------



## mr.mütze (4. April 2008)

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...ow-Profile-Disk-Schrauben-6er-Set::12106.html
http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...nium-Disk-Brake-Schrauben-8er-Set::10789.html

und noch alu schrauben m5

http://www.actionsports.de/Zubehoer/A2Z-Flaschenhalterschrauben-Alu-verschiedene-Farben::12112.html

die vr nabe wäre auch was. gewicht ohne schnellspanner glaube ich
http://www.actionsports.de/Naben/A2Z-XC-Disc-Nabensatz-F-R-Super-Light-32-Loch-rot::12105.html

und vonn kool stop gibst beläge mit alu halter sind leichter als die normalen stahl teile.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. April 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> wie immer schon ein Schritt vorraus...
> 
> und noch am LR...



wird die scheibe so herum montiert? bei allen anderen sind die speichen doch immer in fahrtrichtung?


----------



## Schevron (4. April 2008)

montieren kann man glaub ich in beide richtungen. normal ist sie andersrum montiert. aber ich kenn einige die so fahren, ohne probleme.

Die Scheibe is einfach sowas von porno. Das Höselmodel von observedtrial is aber auch n hübsches ding


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. April 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> wird die scheibe so herum montiert? bei allen anderen sind die speichen doch immer in fahrtrichtung?



hat mich auch gewundert... wollte sie zuerst "normal" ala Hope draufmachen - dann hab ich gesehn das sie auf der "Anleitung" "falschrum" drauf ist... hab sie dann halt auch mal "falschrum" draufgemacht

werd sie aber demnächst mal drehen... sieht einfach besser aus 


...das MH-XTP vom Adam ist der absolute hammer
und die 7,99kg sind da auch noch gut möglich..


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. April 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> hat mich auch gewundert... wollte sie zuerst "normal" ala Hope draufmachen - dann hab ich gesehn das sie auf der "Anleitung" "falschrum" drauf ist... hab sie dann halt auch mal "falschrum" draufgemacht
> 
> werd sie aber demnächst mal drehen... sieht einfach besser aus
> 
> ...



Ich würde die Scheiben mal lieber so montiert lassen. Hier mal ein Zitat von Leichtkraft warum das so sein muss:

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showpost.php?p=23126&postcount=33


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. April 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Scheiben mal lieber so montiert lassen. Hier mal ein Zitat von Leichtkraft warum das so sein muss:
> 
> http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showpost.php?p=23126&postcount=33



dann wird sie wohl so bleiben wie es die Anleitung sagt


----------



## mr.mütze (5. April 2008)

mal ne frage kann man in die vr nabe löcher rein bohren also in mittel teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (5. April 2008)

na klar kannst auch in die speichennippel löcher rein bohren.
und deinen schlauch abschmirgeln.
kauf dir ne american classik nabe die wiegen nur 50 gramm und sind spott billig.


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> mal ne frage kann man in die vr nabe löcher rein bohren also in mittel teil?



ja kann man... aber nicht zu viele würde ich aber erst machen, wenn an deinen Felgen absolut garnichts mehr rauszuholen ist... 

aber bevor sie nich so aussieht, gibt es meiner Meinung nach kein Grund die Nabe zu vergewaltigen... 

und auch an der VR-Felge könnte man die großen Löcher noch breiter machen





mit HS33 würde sich aufjedenfall ne american Classic lohnen...


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2008)

@nos-trial
gewicht: vorher/nachher ?


----------



## hst_trialer (5. April 2008)

na da bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die halten soll... 
an der VR-flge versteh ch das ja, die ist oft nicht so belastet wie die hintere. bei der wäre ich eher vorsichtig. und die flanken komplett durch zu bohren hätte ich auch nicht gemacht... da wird sehr vil stifigkeit verloren gegangen sein

willst nicht mal probieren ob du sie mit der hand zusammengedrückt kriegst??? sieht nämlich beinahe so aus


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. April 2008)

wenn so komische spanier mit den felgen rumfahrn werden die schon bissl was aushalten...


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @nos-trial
> gewicht: vorher/nachher ?


ca.400g zu 240g
und ca. 430g zu 360g

meine VR-Felge wiegt 294gramm...

ps: die Felgen hat Dani Comas in Melsungen etc. gefahren... denke schon das sie was aushalten - allerdings musst warscheinlich nen ordentlichen Druck im Schlauch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (5. April 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> willst nicht mal probieren ob du sie mit der hand zusammengedrückt kriegst??? sieht nämlich beinahe so aus



Selbst wenn es so wäre, ist es unerheblich. Da sie erst durch einspeichen (in der Gesamheit als Laufrad) wirklich stabil wird.


----------



## mr.mütze (5. April 2008)

meine vr felge ist ne sun rims bin mir aber nicht sicher wie weit ich die noch bearbeiten kann das ist orginal:  http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/J-11500001-2.htm

und bearbeitet: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gewicht weis ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2008)

Löcher eckig machen und in der länge noch 1cm wegmachen... dürfte kein Problem sein

oder wenn dir Feilen "zuviel Arbeit" ist - 4Löcher um die Speichen rum...

Ventilloch versetzen sollte auch nochmal ne kleinigkeit bringen


btw: fehlt da ne Disc-Schraube!?!

btw2: eckige Löcher anstatt runde, bringen 21,5% mehr Gewichtsersparnis (bei Quadraten...)


----------



## mr.mütze (5. April 2008)

ja die schraube fehlt weil das gewinde im arsch ist kann man auch nicht mehr nach schneiden. jo den werde ich die mal eckig machen. danke

was ich noch sagen muss das ist eine felge mit ner hohl kammer kann ich die raus machen oder klappt die dann zu sammen?


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ja die schraube fehlt weil das gewinde im arsch ist kann man auch nicht mehr nach schneiden. jo den werde ich die mal eckig machen. danke
> 
> was ich noch sagen muss das ist eine felge mit ner hohl kammer kann ich die raus machen oder klappt die dann zu sammen?



die "mittlere" Hohlkammer würde ich, wenn es meine Felge wäre, rausmachen... bzw. wenn man keine Lust hat sie rauszuflexen o.ä. ein paar M8Löcher reinmachen

wenn man sich zb. Vincents Felge anschaut - der hat die Hohlkammer hinten rausgemacht, von daher wird es schon halten... (wobei es bei ihm egal wäre wenn sie kaputt geht )


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. April 2008)

Das "ein top Fahrer fährt das so also wirds halten" Argument ist imo absoluter bullshit.
Wie oft seht ihr denn die pros fahren? Und wie oft melden sich Pros in Foren oder sonst wo und geben zu wann sie ein  Teil zerstört haben? Nie

Würden die bearbeiteten Teile genauso lang (oder ähnlich lang) halten würden Koxx, Echo und co die von haus aus so liefern.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. April 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Würden die bearbeiteten Teile genauso lang (oder ähnlich lang) halten würden Koxx, Echo und co die von haus aus so liefern.



Wer sollte das denn auch dann noch Bezahlen können ? Niemand, weil der Aufwand dafür zuriesig ist(sollte es alles so Halten   )


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Das "ein top Fahrer fährt das so also wirds halten" Argument ist imo absoluter bullshit.



stimmt allerdings...

meine ECHO 06´ mit "halber Hohlkammer" hält bisjetzt sehr gut


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. April 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wer sollte das denn auch dann noch Bezahlen können ? Niemand, weil der Aufwand dafür zuriesig ist(sollte es alles so Halten   )
> 
> 
> Das glaub ich nicht. Bei Felgen müssten sie die Löcher nur größer machen. Die  Löcher werden warscheinlich eh gestanzt, also muss man nur anderes Muster ändern. Weitere Löcher im Rahmen machen vom Preis her den Bock auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. April 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer sollte das denn auch dann noch Bezahlen können ? Niemand, weil der Aufwand dafür zuriesig ist(sollte es alles so Halten   )
> ...



na das mit dem stanzen glaube ich nicht. denke mal die fertigen hohlkammerprofile werden dann in felgenringform gebracht und gepresst und dann erst gebohrt. man müsste eher den bohrer/fräser gegen nen größeren tauschen.

hat jedoch weitere folgen:
mehr fertigungsaufwand, sprich mehr materialabnahme, mehr anfallende späne welche entsorgt werden müssen und vllt noch ein paar unzufriedene kunden bei denen es gerade nicht hält und welche dann zufrieden gestellt werden müssen oder gar von dem hersteller abspringen...

denke mal die bauen denn da doch ein bissl mehr auf sicherheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (7. April 2008)

wie viel bring es bei einer try all felge hinten um die speichen 4 löcher zu bohren 6mm  so ungefähr? 

gruß marcel


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. April 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> wie viel bring es bei einer try all felge hinten um die speichen 4 löcher zu bohren 6mm  so ungefähr?
> 
> gruß marcel


angenommen die Felge hat 3mm dicke... 2mm Nippel-Ding + 1mm Hohlkammer

A=3.1415*0,3²
V=0,283*höhe
V=0,283*ca.0,3
V=0,0848

V(ein 6mm Loch)=0,0848
Gewicht=V*Dichte
Gewicht=0,0848*2,7
Gewicht=0,229
=0,229*4*30
30Speichen à 6Löcher = 27,5gramm


zum Vergleich...
es würde 23gramm bringen die großen Löcher von rund auf eckig zumachen. (bei einem Durchmesser von 24mm)


----------



## mr.mütze (7. April 2008)

erst mal hää?? aber danke für die antwort 
hatte das eher so gedacht:


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. April 2008)

dann würde ich sagen reicht dir die Zahl... 27gramm Ersparnis für die 4x6mm Löcher


----------



## mr.mütze (7. April 2008)

danke


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. April 2008)

ps: der Besitzer des Hinterrades hat 8mm genommen... (sind ca. 48gramm insgesamt)


----------



## KermitB4 (7. April 2008)

Und dann noch mit einem 9er oder 10er Bohrer nochmal nachgebohrt.

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (7. April 2008)

ja aber das war mir dann doch bissel zu groß hab innen 6 mm und außen 8 gemacht.


----------



## dane08 (7. April 2008)

nur mal sone frage am rande , wie kriege ich die löcher schön sauber und regelmäßig?
Ausmessen ist klar aber der bohrer wackelt ja auch hin und her wenn ich das mit der hand mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (7. April 2008)

also ich habs angekörnt dann geht das und scharfe bohrer nehmen hab mir extra neue geholt und ich hab nen akku schrauber genommen weil der (finde ich) besser zu händeln ist als ne  große bohrmaschine


----------



## hst_trialer (8. April 2008)

zu guter letzt noch nn senker nehmen und die löcher noch etwas ansenken. dann siehts geil aus!!!


----------



## locdog (8. April 2008)

da ich kommende nachste woche ein neues bike aufbaun werde hatte ich da ein paar Fragen 

1.weil meine hope trial 06 so gar nicht richtig zichen will hohl ich mir die 07 (oder gibt da was neues was ich nicht weis)

FRAGE: ich dachte an die ASHIMA disc die gibt es zum gluck auch in 180 und 203. ich tendiere zur 203 weil bei den kleinen lochern die bremspower doch bischen verschenkt wird oder?
was meint ihr ?
und was beduted das kurzel "n.n" genau, steht so im shop bei den grossen

2. Titanschrauben, habe die Pro bolt im auge, so ein set furs ganze bike wurde mich knapp uber 100E kosten, bei ausgerechneten ca 60g ersparnis ein stolzer preis. Sind die dinger uberhaupt langlebig oder ferreken die nach einner sezon ?  wen die lange halten konnen konnte es sich doch lohnen.
alternatieve?

ich hoffe mir wird geholfen


----------



## mr.mütze (8. April 2008)

also titan schrauben gibst günstiger


----------



## misanthropia (8. April 2008)

@locdoc: da die Reibungskraft unabhÃ¤ngig von der flÃ¤che ist, gibt es keine verschwendeten LÃ¶cher.
Wenn du ALuschrauben nimmst, sparst du schÃ¤tzungsweise 55g, zahlst dafÃ¼r nur 50â¬/ fahrrad. ist ansich ne Ã¼berlegung wert. die 5g kannst du dann sparen, indem du das fahrrad wÃ¤scht. Ãber sowas macht man sich keine Gedanken.


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. April 2008)

Erfahrungen zur Ashima 160...

Bremsleistung exakt dieselbe wie bei der normalen Hope 160. (sowohl nass, normal und bei sehr trockenen Verhältnissen)

18gramm Gewichtsersparnis und sieht besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (9. April 2008)

alu schrauben habe ich erst bei den Kurbeln, an die bremsgriffklemmen kommen auch alu schrauben, aber beim rest habe da so meine bedenken was alu schrauben angeht. habe hier schon gelesen das manche sowas an den vorbau klatschen. 
mein bike wiegt momentan knapp unter 10 kilo und ist 100% alltagstauglich, das will ich beibechalten.

was die Scheibe angeht werd ich mir dann doch die ASHIMA 203 nehmen, bin halt pessimist, sprich realist 
gibt es vielleicht ne leichtere oder mit mehr bremspower Scheibe (alu?)

hattet ihr da noch tipps fur einen leichten semi-intergrierten steuersatz (keine ahnung was genau in denn kamel rein kommt muste aber ein semi-int.)


----------



## mr.mütze (10. April 2008)

nach entlichen stunden feilen ist meine vr felge fertig gewicht knapp 500 gramm genau kann ichs nciht sagen wegen der analogen waage. bilder kommen noch.


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Mai 2008)

um den Thread mal wieder hochzuholen...

67gramm
8cm breite
vorn 3mm dicke ab dem 2.Fenster 5mm

vermutlich competition-only


----------



## roborider (16. Mai 2008)

Sagt mal, bringt das was, die Löcher von außen in die Felge zu bohren? Habs bis jetzt immer mit einer kleinen Standbohrmaschine gemacht, die in die Felge passt, man muss dazu natürlich ausspeichen ...


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Mai 2008)

roborider schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bringt das was, die Löcher von außen in die Felge zu bohren? Habs bis jetzt immer mit einer kleinen Standbohrmaschine gemacht, die in die Felge passt, man muss dazu natürlich ausspeichen ...



wenn man die Löcher danach ein bisschen entgratet ist es eigentlich egal von welcher Seite... bei einer neuen uneingespeichten Felge würde ich von innen (Speichenseite)bohren, aber ich würde die Felge nicht extra ausspeichen um sie von innen zu bohren.


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Mai 2008)

warum ist nur 15 min arbeit die auszuspeichen und einspeichen 10 zentrien noch mal 10 geht eigentlich


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. Mai 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> um den Thread mal wieder hochzuholen...
> 
> 67gramm
> 8cm breite
> ...



mmhhh...das nenn ich mal schön leicht


----------



## tobsen (17. Mai 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> erst mal hää?? aber danke für die antwort
> hatte das eher so gedacht:



das is meins 
wo hast n das wieder ausgegraben??  

also wenn nos-trial das sagt, dann wird das wohl ein 8er bohrer 
gewesen sein. hab die angekörnt, an ner standbohrmaschine gebohrt 
und mit nem senker auf nem akkuschrauber nachgefräst.


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Mai 2008)

ein perfekter Thread... sowohl vom Aufbau als auch Bildern, Beschreibung und auch Inhalt  

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=35922


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Mai 2008)

bis jan die felgen hat dauert das noch son mist will di auch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Mai 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> bis jan die felgen hat dauert das noch son mist



Also ich hab meine DOB schon drin, auch vom Jan


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Mai 2008)

ja aber in 20 zoll die 26er sind ncoh cniht da


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Mai 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> bis jan die felgen hat dauert das noch son mist will di auch haben



er hat sowohl Rahmen als auch Felgen und FullBIke schon bei sich

vermutlich fehlt aber noch irgendwas, sonst wären sie denke ich im Shop - dauert hoffentlich nichmehr allzulang


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Mai 2008)

ja ich weis alless hat er bloß die felgen nicht laut seiner letzen e mail


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4775194&postcount=7934


----------



## dane08 (20. Mai 2008)

mich würd interessieren wie gut der rahmen hällt und wie steif das teil is


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Mai 2008)

schönes Bike...

zur Aufgabe... Lenker vllt -15g, Mg-Pedale -35g, VR DOB -80g, HR DOB -90g
-220g
=7380g

zur erweiterten Aufgabe Maxxis HR Mantel -50, VR DOB Single-wall -30g, Unterbodenschutz-Tune  -20g, TI-Pedale -125g, -30g Tesa-Felgenband, Dicke Achsschrauben Unterlagscheiben ersetzen -10g, -8g Steuerrohr bohren, -30g diagonale Seiten-Noppen am VR wegschneiden, -5g Entlüftungsschrauben HS33 Alu, -5g Halteschellen Tuning, 5g Gabelbohren ala Benito und co, -5g Bremsleitungen kürzen, -5g Bremsgriff Schrauben Alu, -5g Bremshebelschrauben Alu, -5g AheadKappe, nochmal -15g Unterbodenschutz-Tune, -10g Ti Schrauben an den Halteschellen und dann noch 35Noppen wegschneiden (1Noppe 0,5g) und es könnte ein 6er vorn stehen
=6999g

ob das ganze sinn macht is ne andere Frage... *schranzen*


----------



## koxxrider (20. Mai 2008)

cool das du den rahmen fährst....kannst dann ja mal von deinen erfahrungen berichten

was hat der rahmen eigentlich gekostet?


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Mai 2008)

Adam's "new" machine...

DOB Gabel
Monty+Hope Rotor (kein Ashima mehr  )
18:13 Übersetzung
ein paar Noppen weniger
usw.





http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=35979


und wenn wir schon dabei sind... nochmal 2Bikes aus dem Hause Tarty...





http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=35977


und noch ne Boxx 





http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=35978


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2008)

wow. bis auf die grade gabel ist das hösel koxx ein super schmuckstück


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. Juni 2008)

mein ti 06...

8,45kg... wettbewerbsgerät...
diese woche falln noch die 8,4
und nächste dann die 8,3


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Juni 2008)

so wer marta tunen will! habe gerade das gefunden manche sachen kennt man schon mache aber noch nciht und die sind gut:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=169378


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2008)

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1197  hab den grade ins zhi reingepresst. Gute verarbeitung und das gewicht könnte stimmen!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juni 2008)

Hat schonmal einer Versucht Löcher in denn LEnker zubohren? Speziel halt unter denn Griffen, weil der eigendliche Hebel bzw. die Bruchkante wäre ja am Vorbau. Obs was bringt?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juni 2008)

Versuchs, und wenn Du ein paar Wochen danach nicht mehr gepostet hast, wissen wir was passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juni 2008)

Werds gleich mal erstmal am DH-Lenker Testen. Obs sich das mit dem Gewicht Lohnt.

Klar, Äpfel(Stahl) kann man nicht mit Birnen (Allu) vergleichen.
Aber ich Teste es mal


----------



## EchoPure (6. Juni 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Werds gleich mal erstmal am DH-Lenker Testen. Obs sich das mit dem Gewicht Lohnt.
> 
> Klar, Äpfel(Stahl) kann man nicht mit Birnen (Allu) vergleichen.
> Aber ich Teste es mal



das soll aber eigendlich nicht weniger gewicht bringen sondern die löcher sollen verhindern das sich die griffe verdrehen ndem sie sich in die löcher reindrücken!


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Juni 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Werds gleich mal erstmal am DH-Lenker Testen. Obs sich das mit dem Gewicht Lohnt.
> 
> Klar, Äpfel(Stahl) kann man nicht mit Birnen (Allu) vergleichen.
> Aber ich Teste es mal



also mal angenommen du machst pro Seite 8Löcher à 5mm... (bei ner Lenkerdicke von 2mm

dann sind das ca. 2gramm... bei 2*8Löcher à 6mm 2,5gramm... bei 4 ausfräßungen (oval) pro Seite mit 1,5cm länge und 5mm breite sind das knapp 5g

also da gibts finde ich tausend andere Sachen wo man sich weniger gedanken machen muss, und mehr sparen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juni 2008)

Ok, hab Dank für die Rechnung. Das lohnt wirklich nicht.


----------



## florianwagner (6. Juni 2008)

look at this!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Praezisions-Kuge...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Trialar (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn jemand ne leichte Scheibe für seine Bremse sucht, ist das vlt das richtige 40g pro Scheibe un für 699 zu haben.


----------



## TRAILER (10. Juni 2008)

sind die für trial zugelassen ich glaub es eher nicht.
bremsen wird es sich auch kacke.


----------



## trialisgeil (10. Juni 2008)

War auch bestimmt 100%ig ernst gemeint!


----------



## priossus (10. Juni 2008)

hiho,

mal zu den bremsn ich denke mal schon das da genug bremskraft entschtehen würde weil in der formel 1 fahren die auch carbon bremsanlagen also warum sollte es dann nicht bremsen. aber so wie sie da abgebildet sind wird das glaube nichts weil das material viel zu dünn ist.

danke mal das es ein fake ist 

aber sowas könnte machbar sein 

MFG


----------



## Schevron (10. Juni 2008)

also löcher unter den Griffen im Lenker fährt der Sebo schon ne weile. Gewichttechnisch bringt es net so super viel. Ein paar Gramm halt.
Aussehen könnte es ganz nett wenn man transparente griffe verwendet.

Jeder der weiß in welcher Leistungsklasse er fährt - Bisher hält der Lenker. Btw. ist ein Monty Ti lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (10. Juni 2008)

eine FLACHE scheibe aus ferbundfaser zu machen ist auch sowas von teur. der ganze aufwand, das kann aber auch wirklich nicht mit geld wieder gut machen....vielleicht aber mit 699E..... :|
.....der wucher, aber ubelst :\

@priossus
da fahren die so weit ich weis mit ceramic scheiben. in jedem aderem sport auch, ob in F1 da was anders gemacht wird wies ich nicht, bin kein wirklicher Fan von solchen "ingenier wetkampfen"


----------



## TRAILER (10. Juni 2008)

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/keramik-bremsen-t785433.html

da steht das die aus beidem sind.


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Juni 2008)

dob magnesium fork

also die engländer haben die wohl gut gekauft und bis auf die lack qualität sollen sie halten so wie ich das erlesen konnte. könnt ja selber mal nach lesen.

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=116232&st=0


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juni 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> dob magnesium fork
> 
> also die engländer haben die wohl gut gekauft und bis auf die lack qualität sollen sie halten so wie ich das erlesen konnte. könnt ja selber mal nach lesen.
> 
> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=116232&st=0


Die haben sie seit Anfang April...von* halten *kann man jetzt noch lang nicht sprechen. Trotzdem gut zu wissen das sie so viele UK trialer testes


----------



## konrad (11. Juni 2008)

ich bin dafür,dass man bei trialteilen einen neuen sicherheitsstandart einführen sollte-entweder 'TRA-Prooved' oder 'UK-Prooved'


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Juni 2008)

hmm dann muss ncoh jemand son zeichen entwerfen
wie das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zeichen.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (14. Juni 2008)

also mit meinem race kamel hab ich die 8,4kg marke geknackt... *freu*

bilder nach der wm...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2008)

Kann mir einer mal bitte erzählen wo ich Allu-Schrauben verbauen kann? Natürlich nur da wo es mir nicht denn Hals bricht.

Bezugsquelle wäre Jägersport-Erfahrung?


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Juni 2008)

Steuersatzschraube, Kurbelschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2008)

Wie schauts denn aus mit:

Bremssattel Allu
Bremsscheibe 3x Allu 3x Titan
Hebel Schrauben?


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juni 2008)

überall an den bremshebeln kannste alu schrauben nehmen am bremssattel eigentlich auch. was haste für bremsen?

gruß marcel


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2008)

Hope Vorne und HS33 Hinten. Will soviel Gewicht wie geht noch raushollen. Gibt es eigendlich für 20" Light Schläuche?


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juni 2008)

ja von schwalbe wenn ihc mich nicht irre


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juni 2008)

was haste bis jetzt gemacht am rad? also mit feilen und so.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2008)

Try all Lenker 280 gramm
Tryall Vorbau 250
Echo Lite Gabel 800 gramm

Hope try all 276 gramm + Floating 89gramm
HS33 (Bin ich mir nicht sicher)

Monty Vorderrad 570 gramm
Profile+Try all Hr. 1170 gramm  
Schläuche so um 140 gramm das St.
Maxxis Reifen

Denn Rest muss ich mal Auffe Waage schmeißen. Kennt jemand das Gewicht von einem Echo Team Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juni 2008)

hmm am vorbau könntes du sparen,  wenn du einen monty ti nimmst meiner wiegt 180 gramm selber gewogen mit titan schrauben. aber leider sehr teuer


----------



## konrad (17. Juni 2008)

gibts eigentlich ne feldstudie über das tatsächliche gabelgewicht nach dem kürzen des schafts?
die syntace gabel is doch bestimmt nur/auch so leicht,weil se nur nen 160mm schaft hat.würd mich mal interessieren was die waage sagt,wenn man den 250er schaft einer Echo Control/Forxx/Meta auf normalmaß kürzt-also irgendwas 180-200mm!?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Juni 2008)

.....


----------



## locdog (20. Juni 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich ne feldstudie über das tatsächliche gabelgewicht nach dem kürzen des schafts?
> die syntace gabel is doch bestimmt nur/auch so leicht,weil se nur nen 160mm schaft hat.würd mich mal interessieren was die waage sagt,wenn man den 250er schaft einer Echo Control/Forxx/Meta auf normalmaß kürzt-also irgendwas 180-200mm!?



kommt auf die dicke des schaftes an aber bei einer urban und zoo gabel wahren es so etwa 15g pro cm. habs aber nicht nach gemesen nur so augenmass.


----------



## 100%besoffen (26. Juni 2008)

Leute ich habe mal ne Frage.....

sind 472g für lenker und Vorbau leicht???

habe nämlich an meinem alten Bike Lenker und Vorbau abgeschraubt und die kamen mir so leicht vor... hab se dann mal gewogen....

das sind alte teile vom x-lite


was meint ihr?


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte da noch ne Idee:

Wie wärs wenn man Unter den Lenkergriffen noch Löcher in den Lenker einbohrt?

An der Stelle ist die Belastung des Lenkers ausgeglichen und die stabilität dürfte darunter nur minimal leiden.

Es müssten natürlich recht kleine löcher mit max. 9er bohrer sein!


Es ist zwar nichts fürs Auge da eh die Lenkergriffe drüberkommen aber ich schätze man kann damit 20g sparen!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juni 2008)

Check doch mal ein oder zwei Seiten davor. Da hatte ich das schon Angesprochen.


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Check doch mal ein oder zwei Seiten davor. Da hatte ich das schon Angesprochen.



Sorry hatte ich Übersehen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (26. Juni 2008)

langweilig...alt....war schon da... ;-)


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Ok vllt. gabs das ja noch nicht 

auch wenn ich Dran Zweifel:

Also:

ICh hatte eben Gerade den Einfall am Oberen ende der Gabel 3 Löcher zu bohren.

Der Teil verschwindet ja eh im Rahmen und deswegne dürfte auch hier Die stabilität nur minimal leiden!

Habe das Ungefähr auf nem Bild Skizziert.







Die Löcher müssten vllt. ein wenig kleiner sein als auf dem Bild...

aber ich denke man versteht was ich meine!

tut mir leid wenns das jetzt auch schon gab!

was meint ihr zu der idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (26. Juni 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> Ok vllt. gabs das ja noch nicht
> 
> auch wenn ich Dran Zweifel:
> 
> ...



wenn überhaupt, dann aber seitliche bohrungen, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Trialside (26. Juni 2008)

Und vllt. weiter oben im "Steuerrohrbereich". Dort unten wär mir das Risiko noch zu groß, dass die Gabel z.B. bei nem VR-Gap wegbricht...


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Und vllt. weiter oben im "Steuerrohrbereich". Dort unten wär mir das Risiko noch zu groß, dass die Gabel z.B. bei nem VR-Gap wegbricht...




Das meinte ich eig. auch ich hatte nur kein Bild das weiter nach oben geht 

aber hast scho recht....


@ luckygambler

Ich würde schon Frontal bohren da der Vorbau Seitlich Presst und die 
Gegenkraft dort Höher ist ....
d.h. höheres Risiko


----------



## Levelboss (26. Juni 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> Ok vllt. gabs das ja noch nicht
> 
> auch wenn ich Dran Zweifel:
> 
> ...


Super Idee. 
Siehe Monty SSS. Löcher machen den Schaft viel stabiler.


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe selber noch was fÃ¼r Leute die nicht Ganz Ganz so tief inne Tasche greifen wollen fÃ¼r GelÃ¶cherte LaufrÃ¤der:

Kauft euch von Monty das 221 Ti VR fÃ¼r 99 â¬
(http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/115)

Macht das Felgenband ab,
nehmt euch einen schwarzen Edding un malt zwischen die LÃ¶cher die bereits vorhanden sind jeweils einen Punkt.

Dann nehmt ihr einen 5er stahlbohrer und Bohrt durch beide schichten durch.
Wenn ihr das Ã¼berall gemacht habt nehmt ihr einen 10er Bohrer
und bohrt das alles nochmal nach!

WICHTIG: DARAUF ACHTEN DAS IHR NICHT DAS LOCH FÃR DAS VENTIL DURCHBOHRT! xD

Das ganze habe ich gestern abend in 20 minuten inkl. abhobeln der abstehenden MetallstÃ¼ckchen gemacht.

Mein Laufrad vorne wiegt jetzt noch 738 g.












Fazit:

100â¬ fÃ¼r:
Indusriegelagertes laufrad das 140g weniger wiegt als ein vergleichbares von echo!


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Juni 2008)

seh ich das richtig ist das ne vr felge oder eine hr?


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig ist das ne vr felge oder eine hr?



VR Ohne SCheibe....

ich gehe mal davon aus das Jemand der nicht viel Geld dafür ausgibt auch Keine scheibe hat


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Ach ja... Die Löcher sind so Klein weil die Felge schon von Anfang an sehr leicht war 
und ich deshalb dachte sie ist warsch. recht dünn...
und Dann mache ich ma lieber nicht sooo große Löcher rein...

Deswegen hab ich nur nen 10er Bohrer Genommen


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Juni 2008)

am vr kannste bissel mehr raus holen ist ja eh nciht so belastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> am vr kannste bissel mehr raus holen ist ja eh nciht so belastet.



biste sicher???

Generell natürlich.... aber das muss ja nen Grund haben warum das Laufrad schon ohne Löcher so leicht ist.... könnte doch sein das die Felge schon os sehr dünn ist oder?


----------



## MisterLimelight (26. Juni 2008)

hier zum beispiel ne neue monty-felge: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=2156

ich spiel zwar nicht mit in der 100â¬-Klasse, dennoch find ich, dass es auch da leichter gehen sollte. 
Es ist kein geheimnis, dass monty leicht ist. Auch nicht, dass Echo etc. schwer ist. Eine Echo-Felge zum Beispiel ist schwerer als mein komplettes Laufrad.


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> hier zum beispiel ne neue monty-felge: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=2156
> 
> ich spiel zwar nicht mit in der 100â¬-Klasse, dennoch find ich, dass es auch da leichter gehen sollte.
> Es ist kein geheimnis, dass monty leicht ist. Auch nicht, dass Echo etc. schwer ist. Eine Echo-Felge zum Beispiel ist schwerer als mein komplettes Laufrad.





k  danke


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Juni 2008)

Hat schonmal jemand Probiert Helium in seinen schlauch zu machen????

iss zwar etwas verrückt und man spart warsch. max einie gramm aber ....


xD

idee idee idee

auch wenn se dumm is


----------



## trialisgeil (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gabs das hier in dem Thread schonmal oder???
Sogar mit Berechnungen, die dann gezeigt haben dass es unrentabel ist...leider!


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juni 2008)

müsste gewesen sein als über verschiedene lackarten und deren gewichts vorteil diskutiert wurde. also schon super lange her....

edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194596&highlight=helium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tholeytrials (30. Juni 2008)

helium lässt sich verdammt schwer verdichten sodass es im endeffekt wahrscheinlich sogar schwerer is

bei 26"-kurbeln lässt sich enorm viel gewicht sparen, wenn man eine xtr oder eine THM clavicula mit vollcarbonkettenblättern fährt(ohne zwei größten blätter=>unter 400gramm)


----------



## sdh (10. Juli 2008)

hab da mal ne frage über die titan schrauben try all. hat die jemand von euch verbaut? halten die auch. kauf mir sonst welche von syntace.


----------



## florianwagner (10. Juli 2008)

sdh schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage über die titan schrauben try all. hat die jemand von euch verbaut? halten die auch. kauf mir sonst welche von syntace.



die halten genauso wie alle anderen titanschrauben, aber schau trotzdem mal bei ebay nach syntace titanschrauben, die gibts da für nen bruchteil vom preis, ca3-4 pro schraube.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. Juli 2008)

sdh schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage über die titan schrauben try all. hat die jemand von euch verbaut? halten die auch. kauf mir sonst welche von syntace.



hab die Titan SChrauben von TryAll...sind meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung ...aber hab auch schon ein paar abgerissen...
gut finde ich das die SChrauben am Hinterrad und VR mit nem 6er Inbus fest zu ziehen sind...und nicht wie normal mit nem 5er...kann man doch nen bissel mehr power geben  ansonsten würde ich dir aber dazu raten ne günstigere Alternative zu kaufen... denn besser als andere Titan schrauben sind die Try-All auf keinen Fall


----------



## sdh (10. Juli 2008)

okey. danke euch. werde die von syntace mal ausprobieren. bekomme die ziemlich günstig.
 wünsche euch viel hindernisse auf euren wegen


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Juli 2008)

action sports ist sehr günstig

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...nium-Disk-Brake-Schrauben-8er-Set::10789.html

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...ow-Profile-Disk-Schrauben-6er-Set::12106.html


----------



## Monty98 (11. Juli 2008)

Trialtech Riser auf 72cm gekürzt, 309g









2005 Zoo! Lenker 72cm (serienmäßig), 290g


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Juli 2008)

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wie Effektiv es ist, von Disc auf HS33 Vorne um zurüsten?
Fahre derzeit Hope Gewicht allinkl. 376 gr. + Monty Vorderrad 569 gr.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juli 2008)

bei mir hats über 100gramm gespart. zudem zieht die hs auch noch geil.


----------



## priossus (12. Juli 2008)

wenn einer tauschen will suche noch immer ne gabel mit laufrad und scheibenbremse.

habe halt vorne hs33 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (14. Juli 2008)

ganz einfach:die reifen mit helium aufpumpen


----------



## florianwagner (14. Juli 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> ganz einfach:die reifen mit helium aufpumpen



nicht schon wieder...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Juli 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> ganz einfach:die reifen mit helium aufpumpen



ganz schön belesen der herr....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juli 2008)

Vor ca. 2 oder 3 Jahren wurde das mal anderswetig wohl getestet. Da wurde Helium in Kugel abgefüllt und in denn Rahmen eingelassen. Wurde in einem Schweizer Forum drüber berichtet. Soll laut Test Fahrer einiges gebracht haben. Wenn Jemanden das Interessiert kann ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben.


----------



## misanthropia (15. Juli 2008)

ja ich bin interessiert (ob du dich wirklich deswegen auf die Suche machst )


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (15. Juli 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> nicht schon wieder...


 
kam schon ma?so viele seiten,da kann man net alles lesen


----------



## florianwagner (15. Juli 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> kam schon ma?so viele seiten,da kann man net alles lesen



alle jahre wieder.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. Juli 2008)

ganz oben...auf dieser seite...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Juli 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ja ich bin interessiert (ob du dich wirklich deswegen auf die Suche machst )



Derzeit scheint das Forum in Arbeit zusein, kann mich weder einloggen noch neu Anmelden. Kannst aber gerne mal schauen www.Traildevils.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (17. Juli 2008)

also habe jetzt nen bissl am bike getüftelt und habe meinen point single speed spanner gewichtsoptimiert . zu erst habe ich die löcher vergrößert . dann habe ich von allen seiten was abgepfeilt . später noch dei kanten rundgepfeilt . vorher wog der spanner komplett 105g jetzt wiegt er nur noch 68g.


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Juli 2008)

bild


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juli 2008)

mr.mÃ¼tze schrieb:


> Zeigst Du uns *BITTE* ein Bild?



DafÃ¼r wÃ¤re ich auch, ist ja schon ein recht groÃer Unterschied vom Gewicht her.

Martin


----------



## Trialside (18. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt das Bitte vergessen ...


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juli 2008)

Wer PFEILEN schreibt, darf nicht auf viel Freundlichkeit hoffen.


----------



## Trialside (18. Juli 2008)

Ist ein Argument...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (19. Juli 2008)

bild muss ich noch machen , das problem ist ich kanns nich aufn pc ziehen . muss mal einen fragen ders mir dann schickt . wenn ich es habe dann stell ich es natürlich sofort rein . hab ihn heut lucky gambler gezeigt . der fand ihn auch ganz gut.


----------



## Monty98 (24. Juli 2008)

waage

günstig? ja

ist mif fad? auf jeden fall!


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Juli 2008)

Hab ma ne Frage....

Iss 1.36 kg Fürn komplettes Laufrad  mit reifen und so drauf schwer????


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Juli 2008)

vorderrad oder hinterrad?


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Juli 2008)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> vorderrad oder hinterrad?



Vr 20"


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2008)

Ja ist es!

Welchen Reifen fährst du? Hol dir den Schwalbe Mow-Joe - das ist der leichteste und rollt gut. Für City isser gut, für Natur nicht unbedingt.

MFG


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Juli 2008)

im mom fahr ich tryAll stiky die gefalln mir gut vom grip her und so


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2008)

der ist bleischwer! kein Wunder dass du so ein hohes Gewicht am VR hast

Zum Vergleich: Try All: 520 Gr   <-> Mow Joe: 380 Gr.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Mow Joe sparst du 140 Gramm

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2008)

Hoppla, es macht doch 190 Gramm aus!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Juli 2008)

ahhh der Kermit ist ja auch noch da. Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen vom Boris 

Spaß bei Seite, gibt es Bilder vom Reifen? Weil in 1.85er Version soll er angeblich 410 wiegen (I-Net)


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Juli 2008)

joa der Mow Joe hat aber meiner meinung nach kein gutes Profil für Wettkampftrialer...
halt eher straßenprofil-iss ja auch nen BMX reifen eigentlich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Juli 2008)

Bin zeitlang BMX Reifen vorne gefahren(Slick). Geht ganz gut mit wenig Luft. Bin auch recht Street Orientiert was das angeht. Natur Trial ist irgendwie nicht so der Renner


----------



## Monty98 (15. August 2008)

Alligator Disc 180mm TiNi legiert


----------



## LBC (15. August 2008)

Hat schon jemand den Big Betty faltreifen von Schwalbe am Hr. gefahren? Wie ist der vom durchschlagen so? 
Hab kürzlich Thomas Öhler mir dem reifen gesehen, da mus doch was dran sein..... 
Mein Try-All Stiky 26" hat 1270gr. dagegen der Schwalbe 850gr


----------



## ecols (15. August 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Alligator Disc 180mm TiNi legiert



selbstgemacht? TiNi wird doch normal auf Alu aufgetragen.. wie is die bremserei? das TiNi ist doch sackfest.. Geht das gut? könnte mir vorstellen dass das die beläge (so die wirkung gut ist) ganz schön wegraspelt.. die Optik ist natürlich hammer, auch wenn mir bei TiNi das blauschwarz viel besser taugt..


----------



## Monty98 (15. August 2008)

werde ich alles berichten.
die Scheibe gibts z.B. hier - nicht hommade

der Verkäufer in dem Shop hat mir geraten die Kanten der Löcher ab zu schleifen weil die bei den nicht legierten Modellen die Beläge fressen können. Bei dem Modell fühlen sie sich aber nicht der scharf an. Optisch macht sie ja keinen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## erwinosius (15. August 2008)

Also
*klug*******rmodus an*
es heißt TiN. Titannitrid. Und das schwarze ist dann Titan Aluminium Nitrid TiAlN.
Und es wird nicht nur auf Aluminium sondern auf viele verschiendene Metallee aufgetragen (z.B. TiN-Bohrer)
*klug*******rmodus aus* 
und ob es die Bremsbeläge mehr verschleißt bin ich mir nicht so sicher...Weil wenn es hart, aber glatt ist dann verschleißt ja im Grund vor allem die Scheibe weniger aber die Bremse geht vor allem schlechter...Außer es wäre hart und rauh dann würde man die Beläge schon wegraspeln?

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## erwinosius (15. August 2008)

krass dass hier ******* gleich wegzensiert wird....aber ist ok......wusst ich nur nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2008)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Also
> *klug*******rmodus an*
> es heißt TiN. Titannitrid. Und das schwarze ist dann Titan Aluminium Nitrid TiAlN.
> Und es wird nicht nur auf Aluminium sondern auf viele verschiendene Metallee aufgetragen (z.B. TiN-Bohrer)
> ...



wollen wir ganz korrekt sein. bzw richten wir uns nach der beschreibung das shops müsste es TiNO2 beschichtet sein. Der schrieb Nitri*t*.
TiN wäre Titannitri*d*


----------



## DirtMTB (17. August 2008)

@LBC
ich hatte die Betty drauf, war soweit sehr zufrieden.. bin aber auch nicht der Pro
hab jetzt die Rubber Queen drauf und würde mal sagen das der besser Bounced und einen besseren Durchschlagschutz hat als die Betty, meiner Meinung nach...
Und der Fluppen spielt in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. September 2008)

Diese Pedalen kann man sich aus Spanien kommen lassen und sie sparen zu den Originalen satte 155gr. 
Besten Dank für den Tipp, NOS-Trial!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. September 2008)

Uiiiiii, was kostet denn diese Gewichtserleichterung?! lol


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. September 2008)

http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&codp=423


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. September 2008)

248

das hier ist ein alter getunter Körper mit TI-Achse...

das dürfte in der Gilles-Leichtbau-Klasse mitspielen







wenn man die rausgebrochenen Pins dazuzählt... 4*0,5g

97g... bzw. [email protected]

wobei die Dinger kein Schönheitspreis gewinnen würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (21. September 2008)

Voll eklig.


----------



## Trialstriker (2. Oktober 2008)

hat eigendlich einer von euch schonmal von den echo 20" felgen den inneren ring rausgetrennt (auf dem der schlauch aufliegt)
die koxxfelgen, auch die 26", haben diese verstärkung ja auch nich drinne und da hab ich so überlegt ob sich meine echo vr-felge in alle himmelsrichtungen zersprengt oder ob das gut hält. ich mache auch nich all zu viele sachen aufs vorderrad eigendlich nur sidehopp ab und zu oder mal ein sanften bunny hopp mit vorderrad aufsetzten.

wenn jemand gute erfahrungen hat oder viel OK´s kommen probier ich das mal aus


----------



## misanthropia (2. Oktober 2008)

die EInrichtung versteift halt das Rad, wenn du Felgenbremsen fährst würde ich das drin lassen ansonsten habe ich auch schon darüber nachgedacht es zu tun. wenn du jetzt jemand bist der vieles über das Vorderrad macht, dann würde ich es lassen. RÜckgängig machen kann man das nicht mehr. Du musst halt bedenken, dass es gegen Radiales Eindrücken weniger Steif ist


----------



## Bike Lane (2. Oktober 2008)

was soll der schwachsinn bringen, aus einer doppelkammerfelge eine einfache zu machen? außer einem haufen arbeit, einer extrem instabielen felge und einem schlauch der wahrscheinlich bei jedem kleinen scheiss einen platten bekommt. da kannst du dir die arbeit eigentlich sparen und gleich eine neue felge kaufen, wobei du sicherlich nicht zu neuen höchstleistungen aufsteigen wirst, nur weil deine felge jetzt einen furz leichter ist. achja und wie soll bitte ein sidehop auf dem vorderrad funktionieren  .


----------



## MisterLimelight (2. Oktober 2008)

warscheinlich macht es mehr sinn sich eine neue felge zu kaufen. Zum Beispiel http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/181  Die Fahre ich zum Beispiel mit Felgenbremse...
Wenn Du aber Bock dran hast nimm halt den inneren Ring raus, ich seh da wenig bedenken.
Über den Sinn/Unsinn von Leichtbau braucht man hier nicht weiter zu diskutieren, schließlich ist es der "Pro-Leichtbau/Tuning-Thread".
Sidehops auf´s Vorderrad mache ich auch schon mal, und wenn es sein muss springe ich auch auf dem Vorderrad seitlich ein paar Stufen hoch ...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (2. Oktober 2008)




----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Oktober 2008)

wenn es eine 06er ECHO Felge ist, würde ich es aufjedenfall lassen... 

das Haupt-Problem bei der Felge ist wenn du die Hohlkammer rausgemacht hast, dass die Stege am Nippelsitz zerbrechen...

so eine von Raimund-Aut's versteifung in der Ecke hat so eine 06er ECHO VR-Felge soweit ich mich erinnern kann sogar.

an meiner HR-Felge (ECHO 06) funktioniert Single-Wall relativ gut... jedoch nur, weil ich die Nippellöcher seitlich versetzt habe (ala neue TryAll).

ob das ganze nun Sinnvoll ist wieder eine andere Frage... aber wir sind ja wie oben schon genannt im Leichtbau/Tuning-Thread


----------



## Trialstriker (3. Oktober 2008)

nun gut dann werde ich meine echo 06er felge noch etwas in ruhe lassen bis mir was neues einfällt und ich mich wieder melde.
das is halt ne menge material, welches ich dann losgeworden wäre.
mal sehen vllt kommt es iwann doch raus und die nippellöcher werden versetzt.aber wahrscheinlich hab ich bis dahin schon ne neue koxx-felge drin und dann hätte sich das ebenfals erledigt. 
musste halt nur die flanken mal wieder anflexen und da kam mir diese idee.

thx für die ganzen antworten


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Oktober 2008)

ma ne andere frage...hat jmnd ne idee für ne leichte 20" vr felge aus hartem allu, hab da bis jetzt die 08er monty ins auge gefasst....wobei ich dazu noch ne leichte nabe bräuchte...da mir meine american classic micro andauern probleme macht...


----------



## Monty98 (4. Oktober 2008)

für disc empfehl ich aus eigener Erfahrung die gebohrte Onza. Gibts ja jetzt in einer Ausführung mit eckigen Löchern (SL?) mit 383g (beide mit Ösen). Bin bei einem Sturz vor kurzem in(!) mein VR gestiegen und hab einen Nippel geköpft. Nippel ersetz -> Felge wieder topfit.

Oder für HS33 wart halt auf die neue ECHO SL... noch leichter als die 06er + höher gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist ein LR was ich gerade im Web gefunden habe.


----------



## bertieeee (26. Oktober 2008)

meins wiegt 890g


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Oktober 2008)

hmm aber für ein hr finde ich das schon gut


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. Oktober 2008)

bertieeee schrieb:


> meins wiegt 890g



singlewall? starre nabe? inkl. ritzel?


----------



## Maxximum (27. Oktober 2008)

mit king hinten sind die 948 doch mal ne ansage


----------



## ecols (29. Oktober 2008)

hallo..

ich hätte mal ne frage, zwar gehts weniger um leichtbau, aber dafür umso mehr ums tuning. Wie ihr vmtl alle wisst ist die syntace gabel ungefähr der heilige gral, wenn da nicht das manko des viel zu kurzen gabelschafts wäre.

Ich habe mir nun überlegt beim adamant das steuerrohr um etwa einen cm abzufräsen, das würde mir einen cm mehr klemmung geben (momentan fahren ich mit etwa 2,5cm klemmung - das reicht einigermaßen) zweitens würde das tretlager etwas niedriger kommen (ich würde etwa 4mm unten wegnehmen) was meines erachtens nur vorteile hätte.

Spricht hiergegen was? also quasi den "überstand" des steuerrohrs zu kürzen? falls nicht würde ich da einmal drüber machen..
Zum Werkzeug: könnte man so etwas mit einem Steuerkopf planfräser machen? eigentlich spricht (denke ich) nichts dagegen.. Dann müsste ich ja nur jemanden finden der so ein ding hat.. sonst muss ich halt basteln..
Oder gibts tipps aus der heimwerkstatt?


----------



## Trialstriker (29. Oktober 2008)

hi

du willst also am rahmen am steuerrohr, am schaft, unten etwas wegschneiden wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
also solange du nich an das unterrohr des rahmens oder dessen schweißnaht kommst und da was wegnimmst sehe ich 0 problem. 
wie du dann den schnitt am schaft 100% parallel zum oberen ende kriegst weiß ich auch nich aber 99% reichen doch bestimmt auch
mit einer schneidlehre is der schnitt zumindest erstmal winklig (die kann man sich aus 3 kleinen brettern selbst zusammenschustern). anschließend mit der feile rübergeschuppt und an 3 verschiedenen stellen die steuerrohrlänge gemessen.
wenn du dann noch genauer nachsehen willst ob alles passt machst du noch den lichtschlitztest indem du eine platte die 100% glatt und gerade ist auf deinen schnitt auflegst wenn du dann durch die obere öffnung in deinen schaft reinguckst und zwischen platte und deinem schnitt kein licht durchkommt ist es eigendlich perfekt - steuersatz rein und losgetestet wie es sich fährt - 
ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## alien1976 (29. Oktober 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> hallo..
> 
> ich hätte mal ne frage, zwar gehts weniger um leichtbau, aber dafür umso mehr ums tuning. Wie ihr vmtl alle wisst ist die syntace gabel ungefähr der heilige gral, wenn da nicht das manko des viel zu kurzen gabelschafts wäre.
> 
> ...



Das kannste schon machen. Ich hätt son Planfräßer Steurrohr auf Arbeit.
Achte aber vorher 
1.Passt der Untere Teile des Steuerstaz noch rein ohne dabei an das Unterrohr zu kommen
2. Das BB kommt tiefer das stimmt
3. aber der Steuerwinkel wird auch steiler

Du kannst ja vorher auch erst mal die anderen Optionen überdenken befor du fräßt
1. flacherer Steuersatz.
2. anderer Vorbau dessen Klemmung kürzer ist.


----------



## ecols (30. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Infos.. Ja die 4mm sind schon so gedacht, dass der Steuersatz rein passt und die Schweißnat nicht erwischt wird..

Steuersatz hab cih auch schon überlegt.. allerdings taugt mir der orbit extreme pro so gut dass cih ihn nur ungern wechseln würde.. das teil ist einfach unzerstörbar..
Ich glaube kaum dass es ne Option zum Echo Vorbau (hab die maße grad nicht parat) gibt, in der Steilheit des Vorbaus dürfte die Klemmung schon fast minimal sein.

Generell denke ich dass ich vermutlich sowieso nur mit vielen Dingen zusammen (wenigstens fräsen + Steuersatz) auf ne gute Klemmung komm.

Wenn cih ne möglichkeit habe an den Fräser zu kommen würde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ihr Menschen!  

... bin ja grad mein neues Bike am zusammenstellen. Ich kann mich aber einfach nicht bei den Reifen entscheiden. Da ich da sehr auf Gewicht achten möchte habe ich gedacht ich poste hier, weil es ja ganz gut zum Leichbau passt... Gewicht ist mir zwar wichtig, aber natürlich habe ich auch kein Bock mir immer den Schläuche, oder sogar die Felgen zu zerschießen. Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem guten Gleichgewicht... Bei der Suche habe ich mich jetzt ganz auf Schwalbe und Continental konzentriert. Da mir die ganze Sache mit allen Faktoren aber zu umfangreich wurde habe ich mal folgende Liste erstellt mit den Reifen die für mich in Frage kommen:






_Zur Info: die "Pannenschutzbewertung" (*/10) habe ich nur geschätzt! _



Weil man bei den ganzen Ausführungen schon innerhalb der Hersteller nicht mehr durchsteigt; hier eine Beschreibung:

*Schwalbe*

Evolution Line:
sozusagen Standardausführung.
Performance Line:
Nur bei  TableTop. Nichts besonderes.
Double Defense:
Die zweifache Pannenabwehr für leichte und schnelle Offroad-Reifen. High Density Guard: Patentierter Vectran Pannenschutz durch hochdichte Webtechnologie unter der Lauffläche zum ersten Mal für MTB Reifen. SnakeSkin: vor scharfkantigen Steinen schützt die speziell verstärkte Seitenwand.
SnakeSkin:
Eine leichte und flexible Gewebelage auf der Seitenwand macht den Reifen unempfindlich gegen seitliche Verletzungen.

*Continental*

Supersonic:
Leichter. Dafür aber auch dünnere Wandstärken geringerer Pannenschutz.
Duraskin:
patentierte und besonders leichte Seitenwandverstärkung. Ein sehr robustes Polyamid-Gewebe außen auf der Seitenwand schützt die hochwertigen und leichten Skinwallreifen gegen Anscheuerungen und Verletzungen im Offroadeinsatz.
Protection:
Höherer Pannenschutz. Aber anscheinend nicht so effektiv wie "Apex".
Black Chili:
26% niedrigerer Rollwiderstand, 30% höhere Haftung und  5% höhere Laufleistung. Kein zusätzlicher Durchschlagschutz!
Apex:
Kautschukeinlage zur Verstärkung der  Seitenwand; Stabilisiert den Reifen in Kurven und schützt vor Druchschlägen.

Den Continental MountainKing habe ich mal ausgelassen, weil er für mich gegenüber den RaceKing keinen Vorteil aufweist.

Naja.... Viel weiter bin ich jetzt aber auch noch nicht. Ist fast noch irreführender.  

Nein... Scherz.  ^^

Also grundlegend tendiere ich eher zu den Conti´s. 
Da ich nicht so ein Hardcore-Trialer bin und auch mit möglichst hohem Reifendruck fahren werde dachte ich an:
VR: Continental Race King ProTection (2.20 / 570g)
HR: Continental Rubber Queen Black Chili / Apex (2.40 / 850g)

Ich denke das wird die Wenigsten interessieren.  Aber ich dachte mir das vll. der Eine oder Andere was mit der Liste /bzw. den Erläutereungen anfangen kann.

Wenn mir aber jemand in Anbetracht des Gewichts nen Ratschlag geben wird habe ich große Ohren! ^^ Danke!

kamo


----------



## ecols (30. Oktober 2008)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Menschen!
> 
> ... bin ja grad mein neues Bike am zusammenstellen. Ich kann mich aber einfach nicht bei den Reifen entscheiden. Da ich da sehr auf Gewicht achten möchte habe ich gedacht ich poste hier, weil es ja ganz gut zum Leichbau passt... Gewicht ist mir zwar wichtig, aber natürlich habe ich auch kein Bock mir immer den Schläuche, oder sogar die Felgen zu zerschießen. Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem guten Gleichgewicht... Bei der Suche habe ich mich jetzt ganz auf Schwalbe und Continental konzentriert. Da mir die ganze Sache mit allen Faktoren aber zu umfangreich wurde habe ich mal folgende Liste erstellt mit den Reifen die für mich in Frage kommen:
> 
> ...



eigentlich wollte ich hier gerade etwas derart schreiben dass du doch genau dafür schon einen thread erstellt hast.. ich glaub aber ich lass es..  ich möchte dir nicht verbieten in mehreren threads zu posten.. 
Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass du deshalb mehr oder andere antworten bekommen wirst..

Die Zusammenstellung ist allerdings höchst hilfreich! Wie kommt nochmal grad der Pannenschutzindikator zustande?? Einfach so aus "Gefühl"? Das bereitet mir etwas Bauchschmerzen..


----------



## kamo-i (30. Oktober 2008)

Es ging mir nicht um Antworten! Und das ist halt ne Sache die nicht nur mich betrifft und betreffen soll. Und wenn man was wegen leichten Reifen sucht, sucht man ja eigentlich nicht in einem Thread "Partliste für mein neues Bike" sondern eher im  "Leichtbau Tuning [Thread]" ...  Ne... 

Und:
<< _Die Zusammenstellung ist allerdings höchst hilfreich!_ >> 

... meintest du das ironisch??? Hoffe nicht. Denke das könnte wirklich so manchem etwas weiter helfen. 

kamo


----------



## ecols (30. Oktober 2008)

nein, das meinte ich nciht ironisch.. ich weiß selbst wie lästig es ist parts anhand der spezifikation auf den herstellerseiten zu vergleichen..

Übrigens gab es auch einmal einen Thread Weight-Watchers in dem
 Herstellerangaben ala weightweenies, etc nachgewogen wurden.. ebenso hilfreich und gerade hier im LT-Thread eigentlich Pflichtlektüre..


----------



## kamo-i (30. Oktober 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt... ^^ 

Ja... Den WeightWatchers Thread habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Sehr Cool! 

Danke.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Oktober 2008)

kennt jemand ne noch leichtere vr-disc-nabe?

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/139145


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Der Preis ist halt echt schon brutal.

MFG


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Oktober 2008)

leider ja, aber knapp über 100g... hammergeil, da kommt nichtmal die geile classic 130 mit.


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

aber das würde ich als letze instanz sehen. Dann lieber die Rock oder TryAll nabe...

MFG


----------



## Icke84 (30. Oktober 2008)

oder nimm doch die echo SL


----------



## gatto1410 (30. Oktober 2008)

suche dringend ne meinung ob es noch ne leichtere,aber denoch genauso stabile kette gibt..fahr zur zeit sram pc1..


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Oktober 2008)

@ icke & kermit

sicher..sicher..
aber ne classic gibts manchmal bei ebay günstiger
sonst natürlich mit 130..138g die wohl nächste wahl bei mir


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Oktober 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> suche dringend ne meinung ob es noch ne leichtere,aber denoch genauso stabile kette gibt..fahr zur zeit sram pc1..



ich würde die kette schleunigst vom bike bauen. bei mir hat sie 2 std gehalten. nimm ne normale 8 oder 9 fach kette. die halten auch, und sind leichter. 

wobei ich selbst am gesamten antrieb nich sparen würde. wenn ich mir die neuen echo kurbeln anschaue, wird mir schlecht!


----------



## misanthropia (1. November 2008)

"wenn ich mir die neuen echo kurbeln anschaue, wird mir schlecht!"

warum? wo liegt das problem? an den Löchern? Die liegen doch in der Un- bis Minimalbelasteten zone und noch dazu sind die, wie auf Bildern zu erkennen, dicker geworden. Ich frage mich nur wo der Sinn der Löcher steht, wenn die Try all Kurbeln immernoch leichter sind. Aber von der Haltbarkeit wird das eher keine Rolle spielen


----------



## erwinosius (1. November 2008)

> Ich frage mich nur wo der Sinn der Löcher steht, wenn die Try all Kurbeln immernoch leichter sind.


style?


----------



## mr.mütze (4. November 2008)

so heute wird mal die vr nabe dran glauben müssen bilder gibt es später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (4. November 2008)

also meine wurde schon gepimpt...

deore mit 7075 achse und industrie-lagern und löchern = 190g






ist schon mal ganz gut, aber ich hätte sie gerne nochleichter...


----------



## mr.mütze (4. November 2008)

nett bilder kommen gleich bin aber noch nicht fertig da ich mir erst noch son dremel oder so besorgen muss damit ist das richtig ausfräsen kann.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. November 2008)

Klasse der Umbau der Lager!


----------



## mr.mütze (4. November 2008)

so.













 wird dann hoffentlich morgen oder so fertig


----------



## hst_trialer (4. November 2008)

@ zoocontrol

danke, hatte das auch hier im forum das erste mal diesen umbau gesehen und mir gleich gedacht das kann ich auch. trotzdem bin ich mit dem gewicht noch nicht ganz zu frieden. am liebsten wären mir halt 160..170g oder gar 138g wie die american classic.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. November 2008)

@ mütze

aber schön entgraten!!! und am besten noch die scharfen ecken (wahrscheinlich rausgefeilt) noch abrunden! ganz wichtig.
bin auch gespannt ob die nabe das aushällt.


----------



## mr.mütze (4. November 2008)

ja mache ich ncoh alles schön und die  hält das aus. ist gut dick das material.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. November 2008)

dann bin ich mal auf die gesamtersparnis gespannt und wieviel sie dann final wiegt


----------



## mr.mütze (4. November 2008)

joar ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *George* (4. November 2008)

Wenn ihr hier alle eure Naben presentiert muss ich jawohl auch mal
Die Nabe wird nicht verbaut. Is nur aus langerweile entstanden


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2008)

kannst doch machen warum nicht


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2008)

kann mir mal einer die belsatungszonen einer vr nabe zeigen, darstellen.


----------



## *George* (5. November 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> kannst doch machen warum nicht



Ach die nabe ist mist...konuslager und immernoch viel zu schwer...


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2008)

aso


----------



## m(A)ui (5. November 2008)

Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und falsch zitiert:


JP Trialer schrieb:


> Ich habe selber noch was für Leute die nicht Ganz Ganz so tief inne Tasche greifen wollen für Gelöcherte Laufräder:
> 
> Kauft euch von Monty das 221 Ti VR für 99 
> (http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/115)
> ...




maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (5. November 2008)

habe hier mal auf die Schnelle etwas gemacht, vom prinzip her entspricht das den belastungszonen einer Nabe...
wenn ihr wüsstet was man noch bei einer Disc machen kann ]:->


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2008)

ich danke dir so wie ich mir das gedacht habe und bei ner disk nabe ist was anders?


----------



## misanthropia (5. November 2008)

bitte sehr... von den Farben darf man sich nicht irritieren lassen, habe die Werte willkürlich angegeben


----------



## mr.mütze (7. November 2008)

so nun ist es voll bracht und lackiert und zu guter letzt hab ich vergessen zu wiegen.













hab dann auch gleich noch die felge gelackt


----------



## mr.mütze (7. November 2008)

sorry wegen den schlechten fotos aber handy gibt nicht mehr her.


----------



## kingpin18 (7. November 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> so nun ist es voll bracht und lackiert und zu guter letzt hab ich vergessen zu wiegen.



Mich interessiert das gewicht des LR mal.


----------



## mr.mütze (8. November 2008)

mit den leider noch zu schweren speichen wird das bestimmt noch viel wiegen.


----------



## ecols (8. November 2008)

hmm.. der sinn des lackes erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.. Da bohrst du löcher die 2-3g bringen und lackierst es anschließend? 

Eloxieren wäre hier die passende Oberflächenbehandlung:
http://www.exclaim.de/howtos/artikel/265_1/Aluminium-richtig-Eloxieren.html
http://avf.astronomie.ch/steiner/anodisieren.htm
http://www.zebra-crossing.de/tech/res/self/eloxieren/index.html

Wiegt praktisch nix und ist sehr widerstandsfähig..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. November 2008)

Wenn Du das Eloxieren willst musst es vorher aber Poliert werden da sonst das Ergebniss mehr als Fragwürdig ist. Eloxal wiegt auch weniger als LAck, da beim Eloxieren Material abgetragen wird, daher vorsicht bei Passgenauen Sachen!

Amesten schaust Du mal im Leichtbau Unterforum nach. Die haben da nen ganzen (riesigen) Thread zu


----------



## trialisgeil (8. November 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Eloxieren willst musst es vorher aber Poliert werden da sonst das Ergebniss mehr als Fragwürdig ist. Eloxal wiegt auch weniger als LAck, da beim Eloxieren Material abgetragen wird, daher vorsicht bei Passgenauen Sachen!
> 
> Amesten schaust Du mal im Leichtbau Unterforum nach. Die haben da nen ganzen (riesigen) Thread zu



Also Polieren und danach Eloxieren ist denk ich keine gute Idee! Mit dem Polieren schließt du ja die Poren die du zum anschließenden Eindringen des Farbstoffs beim Eloxieren brauchst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## priossus (8. November 2008)

mit welchem programm kann man denn so belastungen messen ?

mfg


----------



## jan_hl (8. November 2008)

@trialisgeil:
das wird aber so gemacht


----------



## jan_hl (8. November 2008)

@priossus:
Das generelle Verfahren nennt sich Finite Elemente Methode. Im verlinkten Artikel findest du unten Links auf Software.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. November 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Also Polieren und danach Eloxieren ist denk ich keine gute Idee! Mit dem Polieren schließt du ja die Poren die du zum anschließenden Eindringen des Farbstoffs beim Eloxieren brauchst!



Dafür hast Du ja die Verdünnte Salzsäure die diese Poren leicht wieder Öffnet. Unpolierte Sachen bekommen beim Eloxieren einen Stumpfen Glanz, was man ja nicht erreichen möchte in der Regel. Eloxal soll ja richtig schon .satt sein


----------



## ecols (8. November 2008)

sandstrahlen ist auch gut.. problematisch ist dass die meisten aluteile eh shcon klar eloxiert sind.. die salzsäure dient auch dazu die natürliche oxidschicht des alu zu brechen.. Ich wollte das thema ja nur mal in den raum stellen..


----------



## florianwagner (8. November 2008)

hier mal n leichter eimer!!!


----------



## gatto1410 (8. November 2008)

..aber bissl geht da noch..


----------



## ecols (9. November 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hier mal n leichter eimer!!!



unten könnte man schon noch ein paar löcher bohren.. der griff schön und gut.. aber richtig viel sparen kann man am eimer selbst!


----------



## kingpin18 (10. November 2008)

118x68 164g

Alu Kurbelschrauben  14g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (10. November 2008)

Zum eloxieren
Ich habe meinen Rahmen geschliffen und eloxieren lassen, ohne ihn zu polieren. Das Ergebnis ist super. Das einzige was wirklich nicht so gut ist, sind die Stellen wo ich das alte Eloxal nicht richtig weggebracht habe (Schweißnähte)
Aber sonst top. Natürlich kein Glanz, aber das will ich auch nicht.
Und mein Eloxierer hat auch extra nachgefragt ob da Passungen dirn sind oder nicht. Dann richtet er sich danach
gruß
erwin

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## KermitB4 (10. November 2008)

@ Kingpin, was ist das für ein Lager? Weil 178 Gramm ist ja jetzt nicht so der Kracher für ein normales (leichtes) MTB-Lager...

Für ein 128er wäre es klasse!

MFG


----------



## kingpin18 (10. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @ Kingpin, was ist das für ein Lager? Weil 178 Gramm ist ja jetzt nicht so der Kracher für ein normales (leichtes) MTB-Lager...
> 
> Für ein 128er wäre es klasse!
> 
> MFG



Zeig mir mal das lager was leichter ist als 164g und 118x68.


----------



## KermitB4 (10. November 2008)

Kcnc


----------



## kingpin18 (10. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Kcnc



Wenn du´s sags


----------



## ChrisKing (10. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Kcnc



leider nur 165g bei 113mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (10. November 2008)

ich hab es in 118mm und es wiegt genau 200gramm. Zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht, das einzig gute sind die Titankurbelschrauben.
Welches zeigt uns denn nun der Kingpin da ?? Etwas mehr informationen wären schon nicht schlecht.
Und von welcher Firma ist der Eimer?


----------



## KermitB4 (10. November 2008)

Also gut.

Das KCNC fahre ich selbst an einem Rocky MTB und es ist schon ziemlich windig. Also einen normalen Trial-Ausritt würde die Aluachse definitiv nicht standhalten.

Aber für mich kommt leider nur ein 128er am Trialbike in Frage.

MFG


----------



## kingpin18 (10. November 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich hab es in 118mm und es wiegt genau 200gramm. Zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht, das einzig gute sind die Titankurbelschrauben.
> Welches zeigt uns denn nun der Kingpin da ?? Etwas mehr informationen wären schon nicht schlecht.
> Und von welcher Firma ist der Eimer?



Ist eine TITAN Welle und das Lager hat mal 184g gewogen ohne Kurbelschrauben.


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. November 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal das lager was leichter ist als 164g und 118x68.


----------



## kingpin18 (11. November 2008)

Auf den Sebi-online88 ist verlass genau das lager ist das einzigste was leichter ist als meins.


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

so endlich im richtigen fred
hab mich mal an einer gabel zu schaffen gemacht (ich glaube es noch nicht gesehen zu haben wenn doch sagt bescheid) und mich mit ihr ein wenig befasst. naja was soll man groß sagen unten mit 3mm bohrer angefangen und bis zu 10mm die bohrerschachtel durchgetestet.
(die qualität kann von anderen pics in diesem forum abweichen)
stabilität und steifigkeit haben darunter nicht gelitten, zumindest nicht spührbar. 
wenn die gabel das zeitliche segnet melde ich mich mit dem resultat


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. November 2008)

sieht schön aus, aber ich glaub nicht das es bei regelmäßigem fahren länger als 2 wochen hält


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. November 2008)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> so endlich im richtigen fred
> hab mich mal an einer gabel zu schaffen gemacht (ich glaube es noch nicht gesehen zu haben wenn doch sagt bescheid) und mich mit ihr wenig befasst. naja was soll man groß sagen unten mit 3mm bohrer angefangen und bis zu 10mm die bohrerschachtel durchgetestet.
> (die qualität kann von anderen pics in diesem forum abweichen)
> stabilität und steifigkeit haben darunter nicht gelitten, zumindest nicht spührbar.
> wenn die gabel das zeitliche segnet melde ich mich mit dem resultat



Es soll ja Leute geben, die fordern das Risiko regelrecht heraus.


----------



## bike-show.de (17. November 2008)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> stabilität und steifigkeit haben darunter nicht gelitten, zumindest nicht spührbar.
> wenn die gabel das zeitliche segnet melde ich mich mit dem resultat



Sag mal Bescheid, wenn die Stabilität "spürbar" nachgelassen hat.

... also wenn du dann noch sprechen kannst meine ich. Und schreib auch gleich noch, wie hoch die Zahnarztrechnung war.


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

jooj werd ich machen aber ich arbeite nich allzuviel mit dem vorderrad und ich bin auch kein dicker brummer mit meinen 80 kg also wird das hoffendlich etwas halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (17. November 2008)

es hat schon seine gründe,warum da von natur aus keine löcher drin sind.......


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

stimmt schon 
das sah man mit den kurbeln aber auch so wenn ich mich nich irre 
das da nie löcher reinhehören


----------



## misanthropia (17. November 2008)

sehe ich Richtig, dass du die Gabel zerbohrt hast? Sehe ich auch richtig, dass du in die Felgen winzige Löcher gebohrt hast? Bei der Gabel würde ich sagen, dass es in der Konstellation unkritisch ist, aber wenn du auf eine Disc umsteigen solltest, dann ist das kacke. Höchstens, um das ganze zu entschärfen, dass du dir 2 discs montierst und die Verwindung so gleich hälst


----------



## JP Trialer (17. November 2008)

aber ich finde iwie das es gut aussieht xD


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

also das mit den kleinen löchern stimmt die hohlkammer is auch schon seit einiger zeit aus der echo 07 raus und hält 
zu edr sache mit der disk, ich wollte vor 1 1/2 jahren mal fulldisk fahren aber ich bleibe doch bei hs33 außerdem is das meine sidehopseite und die diskaufnahme an der gabel habe ich vor 10 min auch beseitigt 
und der gu brakebooster der auf den pics zu sehen ist wurde auch demontiert und siehe da ich hab immernoch ordentlich bremskraft


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2008)

Und was wiegt die Gabel jetzt?

Und was wiegt dein Bike?

Ich denke wenn du mir eine Teileliste posten würdest, würde ich 10 Sachen auf anhieb finden, die sich einfacher, sicherer und effektiver tunen lassen würden.


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

das kann ich die tage sagen wenn die neue waage kommt 
sobald ich ausgewogen habe setzt ich die daten rein


----------



## mr.mütze (17. November 2008)

erst habe ich gedacht das sind nur aufkleber aber du hast da ja wirklich löcher reingebohrt krass, du ein kumpel von mir verkauft die gleiche gabel ist bloß angerißen willste die nicht lieber die fahren!.

gruß marcel 

ps:und sag vorher bescheid wann und wo du trialst dann rufen wir nur zur sicherheit mal beim krankenhaus an.


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2008)

Also sparen kannst du an:

Vorbau -> Monty Ti oder Kamel
Lenker -> Monty Ti oder Kamel, oder Try All
Steuersatz -> Cane Creek
Kurbeln -> Try All 
Rockring -> Try All oder Trialtech oder Echo SL
Kette
Gabel

Welche Felgenbänder fährst du?
Welche Reifen?
Welche Schläuche?
Welche Griffe?

Du siehst, es gibt jede menge besseres zu tun als seine Gabel zu lochen. Warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine leichtere?

Gesamtgewicht von der Bruchbude ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

das kostet alles geld und ich hab schon diesen monat viele bestellungen am laufen
so
schaumstoffgriffe 
reifen tryall weil der gut bouncet aber der is noch gut der muss erstma runtergefahren werden
liteschläuche 
und was sind fälgenbänder
tesa


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2008)

Was wiegt der Hobel?


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

das kostet alles geld und ich hab schon diesen monat viele bestellungen am laufen
so
schaumstoffgriffe 
reifen tryall aber der is noch gut der muss erstma runtergefahren werden
liteschläuche 
und was sind fälgenbänder
tesa

weil ich es nich lassen kann:
es is nur ne vermutung das die gabel nicht hält
die holme halten so viel aus und ich hab recht wenig rausgebohrt 
dann wartet mal ab was ein kumpel mit seiner gabel macht die ich testfahren muss weil er kein 20" mehr fähr


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2008)

Ich wills ehrlich gesagt garnicht wissen, was man noch "besseres" mit seiner Gabel machen kann.

mit einem anderen VR-Reifen anstatt dem Try All kannst du noch 200 - 300 Gramm sparen. Soviele Löcher kannst du garnicht bohren...

Ich frags jetzt halt spasshalber zum x-ten mal: 

was wiegt der Hobel?


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

kann ich dir momentan nich sagen bis die waage da is


----------



## DirtMTB (17. November 2008)

@Kingpin
Wat´n das nu für´n Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (17. November 2008)

es wird ein Laufrad kommen... (Disc)

*451g*


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2008)

Verrate mal etwas mehr!


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. November 2008)

TryAll H100... Monty Kamel Felge... konifizierte Speichen... gefräßt...

Bilder gibts am We, wenn der Mantel und das Felgenband auch fertig ist

999g könnten gehn


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Wann ists denn soweit?

heisse Signatur


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

WOW jetzt werd ich sogar zitiert


----------



## alien1976 (20. November 2008)

Also ich sag zu der angeborten Gabel nur eins. Wie hier schon jemand in seiner Signatur stehen hat und was em ende Innovation bedeutet.

Alle sagten das geht nicht, da kam einer der das nicht wusst und tat es.

Ob estwas geling erfährst Du nicht wenn Du darüber nachdenkst, sonder wenn Du es ausprobierst.


----------



## Maxximum (20. November 2008)

wenns aber um die eigene gesundheit, bzw das eigene leben geht ist dieser satz für mich schwachsinn.
ich stürz mich ja auch nicht beim bungeespringen an nem bindfaden in die tiefe nur weils noch keiner probiert hat und es ja klappen könnte.

sowas testet man mit ner maschine o.ä. aber nicht mit sich selber.


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. November 2008)

um mal wieder von der Gabel abzulenken

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=543753#post543753


----------



## kingpin18 (20. November 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> um mal wieder von der Gabel abzulenken
> 
> http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=543753#post543753



Bei der Nabe fehlt was.


----------



## Monty98 (20. November 2008)

man könnte doch (vorallem angebohrte) Gabeln nach innen biegen, so das man das Laufrad nur reinklemmt. Das bringt gut gerne 20g! Und daran hat unser Lachgas-Trialer wohl gedacht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (20. November 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> man könnte doch (vorallem angebohrte) Gabeln nach innen biegen, so das man das Laufrad nur reinklemmt. Das bringt gut gerne 20g! Und daran hat unser Lachgas-Trialer wohl gedacht, oder?



Das geht nicht da past doch die Bremse nicht mehr zusammen. Oder er fährt ohne scheibe.


----------



## Trialside (21. November 2008)

Er kann ja auch vorne Brakeless fahren. Spart auch nochmal das Gewicht der Bremse.


----------



## Bike Lane (21. November 2008)

alter, so was dummes habe ich noch nie gesehen. die gabel anbohren um minimal gewicht zu sparen und dann einen 4 punkt brakebooster vorne draufklatschen. wo da der sinn liegt, außer das man mit der bohrmaschine unfug treiben kann, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## curry4king (21. November 2008)

der booster ist ab...


----------



## kingpin18 (22. November 2008)

So leute ich hab mal wieder was gefunden im Netz.



 



Hier ist meine eigene Alu felge von Try All


----------



## isah (22. November 2008)

unglaublich hübsch. 

martin


----------



## mr.mütze (22. November 2008)

fehlen aber noch die schrauben


----------



## TRAILER (22. November 2008)

ist die bremsleistung vorne nicht ein bissel matschig wenn alles leichtbau ist? (scheibe)


----------



## florianwagner (22. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NC-17-DH-FR-Magn...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

hab ich grad auf ebay gefunden, sind mir aber n bischen zu teuer. irgendjemand hatte die doch schon billiger gesehn oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (23. November 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/NC-17-DH-FR-Magn...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> hab ich grad auf ebay gefunden, sind mir aber n bischen zu teuer. irgendjemand hatte die doch schon billiger gesehn oder?



voll der betrug...da steht cnc, aber die nähte vom gießen siehr man sogar auf den bilder


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. November 2008)

Viel besser als das fand ich ja, Zitat:,,Wir haben darauf verzichtet die Titan Achse, wie in der Industrieüblich, gold zu machen. Wir fanden, dass das Gesamtkonzept der einzelnen Bikes möglicherweise darunter leiden könnte. Das wäre unverzeihlich bei diesem Preis. ´´

Aber, und jetzt der Renner 

Zitat:,,Merkmale: grün´´

Verzichten auf die Goldachse aber machen die Pedale Grün???? 
(in der oberen Beschreibung steht auch noch "Schwarz".)


----------



## kingpin18 (23. November 2008)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=39231

Es wird noch mehr kommen......


----------



## Icke84 (23. November 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/NC-17-DH-FR-Magn...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> hab ich grad auf ebay gefunden, sind mir aber n bischen zu teuer. irgendjemand hatte die doch schon billiger gesehn oder?



hier für 60 fast die gleichen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-Magn...hash=item250326499074&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

für 20euro gibts die dann auch ohne ti achse


----------



## feltzer (23. November 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hier für 60 fast die gleichen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-Magn...hash=item250326499074&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
> 
> für 20euro gibts die dann auch ohne ti achse


und die gibts hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ale/-Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html


----------



## koxx xtp 203 (24. November 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=39231
> 
> Es wird noch mehr kommen......



sieht mega geil aus dein HR  , aber wie hast du die zweite wand aus der Felge gehollt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (24. November 2008)

flex?


----------



## kingpin18 (24. November 2008)

koxx xtp 203 schrieb:


> sieht mega geil aus dein HR  , aber wie hast du die zweite wand aus der Felge gehollt???



Dremel


----------



## mr.mütze (24. November 2008)

na ja fast


----------



## koxx xtp 203 (25. November 2008)

alles klar danke ;-)


----------



## glotz (25. November 2008)

hi Jungs 
hab die Felge für Marcos neue Rad fertig gemacht!!














ein bischen geht da noch aber für Marco reicht das!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. November 2008)

sehr schön... 

*single-wall*


meine ist 3g schwerer


----------



## Robin_Meier (26. November 2008)

echt sehr schön!!!  
@Glotz : welches rad wird es denn ?? weißt du schon was bzw hab ioch was verpasst ? XD

Grüße, Robin ^^


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. November 2008)

das wird ne überraschung^^


----------



## locdog (26. November 2008)

hi

ich mochte mir paar aluschrauben kaufen. ist der schop hier zu empfehlen ?
http://www.sebimoto-germany.de/los.htm

gibt es da vielleicht irgendwelche probleme mit lieferterminen und qualitat der schrauben ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. November 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich mochte mir paar aluschrauben kaufen. ist der schop hier zu empfehlen ?
> http://www.sebimoto-germany.de/los.htm
> ...



die meisten hier ausm Forum haben ihre Aluschrauben von Jäger-Motorsport... und sind denke ich sehr glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (26. November 2008)

ist mir da gerade noch so eingefallen http://www.bike-products.com/oxid.p...a2aa/cl/alist/cnid/0c644a4a450075627.88618301


----------



## locdog (27. November 2008)

ooo besten dank 
...jetz weis ich was "sebimoto" mit dem kurzel JM meinten


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. November 2008)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> echt sehr schön!!!
> @Glotz : welches rad wird es denn ?? weißt du schon was bzw hab ioch was verpasst ? XD
> 
> Grüße, Robin ^^



ich glaube echt langsam das marko das neue monty bekommt.. ^^


----------



## JP Trialer (27. November 2008)

hoffen was ma xD


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. November 2008)

Dienstag is es da


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. November 2008)

wir sind gespannt !


----------



## dane08 (27. November 2008)

wie sieht das mit der stabilität aus wenn die hälfte der inneren kammer rausnimmt? also immer im abstand von den "speichen-löchern" einen teil rausnehmen , nächsten drin lassen, nächsten wieder rausschneiden usw.
hab 36loch und würd gern irgendwie an gewicht sparen (außer felgenlöcher ausbohren) ,weniger speichen geht nicht weils zu teuer wäre und bis die nabe hier ist würd auch n virtel jahr vergehen


----------



## locdog (27. November 2008)

glotz schrieb:


> hi Jungs
> hab die Felge für Marcos neue Rad fertig gemacht!!
> 
> 
> ...



sind das die alteren Tryallfelgen ?
oder jetsett wie ich gerade im Namen der bilder erkenn kann


----------



## glotz (27. November 2008)

ja das sind die tryall felgen die werden von jetset hergestellt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (28. November 2008)

glotz schrieb:


> ja das sind die tryall felgen die werden von jetset hergestellt!!



thx 
subere arbeit 
und wieviel wogen die vor dem tuning ?
ich weis schon wie viel so ne TA wiegt nur leider gibt es schon unterschiede, meine 26"HR z.B. wiegt ohne tuning 660g


----------



## glotz (28. November 2008)

also unsere jetset wiegen unbearbeitet

20" vorn 385 gramm
    hinten  441 gramm

26"  vorn 485 gramm
     hinten 625 gramm


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Dezember 2008)

Sooo

mal die ersten pics vom neuen projekt...

und s gewicht... ein traum...










n paar details...


































und die realität 










als nächstes kommt die bremsaufnahme drann... und n knotenblech ans unterrohr...


----------



## curry4king (3. Dezember 2008)

jetzt hatts koxx qualitäten


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich geh davon aus das es durch die löcher in der stabilität nicht beeinträchtigt wird... also das es woanders reist...


----------



## tha_joe (3. Dezember 2008)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> also ich geh davon aus das es durch die löcher in der stabilität nicht beeinträchtigt wird... also das es woanders reist...



Aber du hast nicht nur in den neutralen Phasen gebohrt, das ist sicher. Von den verbohrten Teilen werden einige unter Spannung stehen. Bin sehr gespannt wie gut das hält. Mit welchem Fahrergewicht wird das Bike denn belastet? Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Dezember 2008)

mit so ca 70-75kg
wo ,meinste denn das es nachgiebtß


----------



## luckygambler (3. Dezember 2008)

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du vielleicht bald spielim steuerrohr kriegst.


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Dezember 2008)

hast ja doch noch n paar kleine Möglichkeiten für ein paar Löchlein gefunden

das hält...


----------



## gatto1410 (3. Dezember 2008)

..sollbruch provoziert..spätestens der rost wird dich kriegen..-siehe tretlager..


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Dezember 2008)

@ gatto...  du bist mein held.. sch...ße...der rahmen wird mir zusammenrosten wenn ich ihn nicht sofort einöle... und das währe mir ohne deinen tip nicht mal aufgefallen... großen dank...


@luckyG ...  die sache mit dem spiel im seuerrohr hab ich mir auch schon überlegt... kann ma aber auch noch festkleben wenns sonst net hällt...

jo und algemein mal die frage: warum kaggt ihr euch so ein wen ma an seinem rahmen paar löchlein bohrt? also m theo seine felge seh ich kritischer!

also ich schätze mal das der rahmen jenseits der löcher reis... war beim letzten auch so!


----------



## gatto1410 (3. Dezember 2008)

.manchmal is keene antwort sinnvoller..


----------



## tha_joe (3. Dezember 2008)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> mit so ca 70-75kg
> wo ,meinste denn das es nachgiebtß



Gut, mit dem Gewicht und einem sauberen Fahrstil kann es gehen, ich hätte mit meinen 95kg und unsauberen Stil den Hinterbau, vor allem die Aufnahmen, schnell zerrissen. Bin sehr gespannt, leicht ist er auf alle Fälle!  Viel Glück damit!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

genauso sieht es aus....das monty reisst sowieso...ob nun einen monat früher oder später is schei$$egal 

PS: schöner schweizer käse sebo


----------



## misanthropia (3. Dezember 2008)

> das monty reisst sowieso


ich fahre bisher immer nur Monty und bei mir ist noch nie ein Rahmen gerissen.


----------



## curry4king (3. Dezember 2008)

kla hällt das 
hier heuln nur immer gleich alle rum wenn man mal irgendwo nen loch reinbohrt

und kaum hats irgend ein elite fahrer auch gemacht isses wieder total toll und alle machen es siehe steuerohr

:edit auch nochwas bremste mitm fuß :-D ?? schweisste sicher noch ne hs33 drann oda?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (3. Dezember 2008)

hatte er schon gesagt,das die noch dran kommen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Dezember 2008)

jo... klar reist das monty... jedes rad reist irgend wann... mein erstes kamel das ich auch schon gebohrt hab hällt auf jeden fall bis heute... also n gutes jahr!

@MSC weist ja wie das mit den reißenden rahmen ist ;-)
@currykönig das mit dem löcherbohren ist so ne sache... ich finds nicht verkehrt sein rad zu erleichtern...in der hoffnung das es genau so stabil bleibt...ich plane auch das mein rad wieder ne saison mit mir übersteht ohne größere ausfälle... hat ja beim letzten auch geklappt...und ob sich jmnd die mühe machen bzw die extra kosten will, mus dann auch jeder selbst entscheiden.

also ich war mit meinem letzten leichtbauprojekt zufrieden...und möchte es dieses mal halt bissl topen...vllt klappts ja mit der 8kg marke..


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie viel soll es komplett wiegen?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok hat sich erledigt


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> jo... klar reist das monty... jedes rad reist irgend wann... mein erstes kamel das ich auch schon gebohrt hab hällt auf jeden fall bis heute... also n gutes jahr!
> 
> @MSC weist ja wie das mit den reißenden rahmen ist ;-)
> @currykönig das mit dem löcherbohren ist so ne sache... ich finds nicht verkehrt sein rad zu erleichtern...in der hoffnung das es genau so stabil bleibt...ich plane auch das mein rad wieder ne saison mit mir übersteht ohne größere ausfälle... hat ja beim letzten auch geklappt...und ob sich jmnd die mühe machen bzw die extra kosten will, mus dann auch jeder selbst entscheiden.
> ...




Klar weiss ich das Sebo, hab ja genug ins Jenseits geschickt genau wie du   Und so ein Leichtbaurahmen hält bei Wettkampfbelastung und täglichem Training halt nur ein halbes Jahr. Da brauch mir auch keiner was anderes erzählen. Sind halt meine Erfahrungen mit der Marke und was ich so mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Dezember 2008)

nanana... also meine habens bisher immer länger gemacht...normalerweise n knappes jahr... bin aber auch nicht grad n harter material fahrer


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mein koxx rahmen in 1 1/2 monaten zermerzt , öhhhh xD


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Dezember 2008)

jo... ich hab meinen kamel rahmen seit den wjs 2007 in spanien...also gut eineinhalb jahre... und der fährt immernoch...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> nanana... also meine habens bisher immer länger gemacht...normalerweise n knappes jahr... bin aber auch nicht grad n harter material fahrer



Ok,ok aber bei den Gabeln warst du fleißiger



Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich hab mein koxx rahmen in 1 1/2 monaten zermerzt , öhhhh xD



hehe meiner hat 4 Wochen gehalten und is wie ein Coladose aufgerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

koxx ist halt sonen bissn coladosen style.... aber die geo ist halt toll 

egal : monty ist die alternative x)


----------



## kingpin18 (3. Dezember 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ok,ok aber bei den Gabeln warst du fleißiger
> 
> 
> 
> hehe meiner hat 4 Wochen gehalten und is wie ein Coladose aufgerissen



Da musst du ja auch dazu schreiben wie das passiert ist.


----------



## Sherco (3. Dezember 2008)

hmmm mein koxx hält schon länger als mein Monty von damals  

Allerdings ist das koxx auch so gut wie im eimer(an zwei stellen gerissen)

Das koxx hält sich 4-5 monate,das monty war nach 3 monaten komplett zerstört!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Da musst du ja auch dazu schreiben wie das passiert ist.



Ich hab geschüttelt und die Cola hatte zu viel Druck drauf.


----------



## Trialstriker (3. Dezember 2008)

ne kurze frage von einem unwissenden 

krietg ihr eine entschädigung oder sowas weil die rahmen kaum gefahren schon zerknittern oder sich fragmentieren


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Dezember 2008)

also von der monty seite her is des ken prob... da gibts eig immer ersatz...
von koxx hab ich da bisher nur schlechtes gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (4. Dezember 2008)

ich kriege auf garantie einen neuen koxx rahmen,da meiner 2x jeweils an einer schweißnaht gerissen ist


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub, dass die an den schweißnähten reißen ist kein wunder. wenn man die teilweise fetten frästeile mit derartig dünnen rohren verschweißen will ist das immer nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. Dezember 2008)

also meine montys bin ich immer 1- 2 jahre gefahren..... und garantie war auch immer drin, wenn dann doch mal was war...
Nur bei Koxx ist das so eine sache.... warte seit Februar auf ERsatz.... mit ein Grund warum ich wieder bei MOnty bin... und die Geo ist auch geiler ..beim Monty


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Dezember 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> also meine montys bin ich immer 1- 2 jahre gefahren..... und garantie war auch immer drin, wenn dann doch mal was war...
> Nur bei Koxx ist das so eine sache.... warte seit Februar auf ERsatz.... mit ein Grund warum ich wieder bei MOnty bin... und die Geo ist auch geiler ..beim Monty


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Dezember 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


>




was gibts da zu heulen? koxx ist einfach die größte schei$$e!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Dezember 2008)

von der qualität und verarbeitung schon, dem gibts nichts hinzuzufügen ;(
aber auf einem xtp fährst du wie ein gott, es fühlt sich zumindest so an^^
deswegen werde ich auch weiterhin koxx treu bleiben


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Dezember 2008)

@Hopfmannstropfe
einfach geil. ich bin gespannt.

Das die Rahmen und teile eine Circa Lebenszeit von einem jahr haben, sollte jadem Trialer bewusst sein. Das ist kein sport wo man nen rahmen 10 Jahre fährt, wenn doch, macht man was falsch 

Ich war mal so frei Mr Hügi und Mrs. Mavic ner wurmkur zu unterziehen:


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Dezember 2008)

sieht sehr gut aus, wieviel wog dein rad nochmal ?


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Dezember 2008)

würde an der mavix nicht trotz disc noch viel mehr gehen?


----------



## konrad (4. Dezember 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Das die Rahmen und teile eine Circa Lebenszeit von einem jahr haben, sollte jadem Trialer bewusst sein. Das ist kein sport wo man nen rahmen 10 Jahre fährt, wenn doch, macht man was falsch



Das is ja wohl mal mit abstand die bescheuertste aussage,die dieser leichtbau-wahn hervorbringen konnte!
rahmen der 2./3. generation von koxx und echo halten heute immernoch,weil damals,nach den fehlkonstruktionen der ersten trialrahmen,die stabilität im vordergrund stand.
was jetzt auf den markt geschmissen wird is nur noch geldmache...es mit einzurechnen,dass man sich alle halbe jahre das komplette bike zu erneuern muss,ist nicht sehr kundenfreundlich

was diesen firmen auch noch rückenwind mit ihrer produktpolitik gibt,ist
wohl die mentalität der leute,die heutzutage lieber geld für neue schöne  teile ausgeben,anstatt fahren zu gehen und mit den teilen,die sie haben,ihre fähigkeiten zu verbessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (4. Dezember 2008)

Tja, kontrollierter Verschleiß macht auch vor Nischen nicht halt, solange genug Kaufkraft dahinter steht und auf den Markt wirksam wird...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Dezember 2008)

jo... aber des fängt leider ja schon bei den bremsen an... 

mir fallen da auch noch so sachen wie kurbeln, gabeln, lenker, vorbau, felgen
 ein... eig fast alles!

und ich weis nicht ob s so viele SACHEN gibt die drei jahre aushalten(WENN SIE ORDENTLICH GEPRÜGELT WERDEN!)...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (5. Dezember 2008)

8.4kg


----------



## gatto1410 (5. Dezember 2008)

so,hr felge fast fertig..morgen feinschliff und lackiern..bilder sind dann zu sehen auf unserer seite..700g warn ausgangsgewicht..na mal schaun wies morgen is..


----------



## gatto1410 (6. Dezember 2008)

so,mit nachtschicht endlich fertig..felgenring vorm umbau 700g-nun sind es 628..hier nun wieder komplett..


----------



## Monty98 (6. Dezember 2008)

wo versteckt sich da der Leichtbau?


----------



## gatto1410 (6. Dezember 2008)

..hätteste du inner schule net nur gepoppelt,würdst du den finden..einfachste mathematik..


----------



## Monty98 (6. Dezember 2008)

ich frag mich was du gemacht hast. Hohlkammer weg? Löcher ausgefeilt?
gibt ja viele Hinterräder die 300g+ leichter sind


----------



## gatto1410 (6. Dezember 2008)

löcher ausgefeilt..und 72g so eingespart,kann man doch mal zeigen..und zeig mir mal ne HR felge die im handel dolle leichter is für 26"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (6. Dezember 2008)

ich meinte dein Hinterrad. gute arbeit an der felge
und somit beende ich die diskussion


----------



## gatto1410 (6. Dezember 2008)

war ja keene diskussion,aber danke..


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Dezember 2008)

ode an den leichtbau...

http://www.trials-forum.ro/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=100&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## *George* (7. Dezember 2008)

Man da sind krasse sachen mit bei..und man sieht auch mal was passiert wenn mans mit dem leichtbau an den felgen übertreibt


----------



## glotz (8. Dezember 2008)

68 Gramm in 20 minuten gespart!!

vorher





nach ein bischen flexen und bohren





mfg Teo


----------



## JP Trialer (8. Dezember 2008)

hübsch...aber kannste die bilder mal ein wenig größer machen wenn  du demnächst was neues postest?
man erkennt immer so wenig von den teilen
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Dezember 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> hübsch...aber kannste die bilder mal ein wenig größer machen wenn  du demnächst was neues postest?
> man erkennt immer so wenig von den teilen
> gruß



er hat sie nur auf normale größe gepostet, was um einiges besser ist als die 1024*768 Klatscher


bei den bildern hier draufklicken...









... sehr sehr schöner Unterbodenschutz, wenn auch teuer für solche Aktionen


----------



## JP Trialer (8. Dezember 2008)

dankööö


----------



## locdog (9. Dezember 2008)

glotz schrieb:


> also unsere jetset wiegen unbearbeitet
> 
> 20" vorn 385 gramm
> hinten  441 gramm
> ...



Das sind ja sagenhafte gewichte 
ich dachte immer das Sapim die feglen fur TA macht. ist ja auch egal

die felgen die ich im deinem album gesehen habe sind auf der Homepage nicht aufzufinden. sieht aber so aus als die VR die JS-2002S wehren mit rechteckigen ausstanzungen (auf wunsch?)
und die HR die HS-2002.
hast dur dort eine kleine sammel bestellung gemacht mit sonder ausfrasungen?
weil wie ich sehe brauchtest du nur die zweite Wand am HR rauszumachen,sonst nichts, heist wenig arbeit und super gewicht weil ja dort schon die GROSSEN kwadratischen locher ja schon drin sind.

Ich wurde mich auch gerne so ein satz holen aber geht das so ohne weiteres ?


----------



## glotz (9. Dezember 2008)

Das sind felgen die jetset nur für uns gemacht hat!!
Wir bekommen die ja direkt von denen weil wir testfahrer sind! heisst so viel wir werden von denen gesponsort!
Ich wollte eh demnächst mal ne Anfrage starten wie teuer die dinger sind wenn man die regulär bestellen würde!!
Ich galube nicht das jeder da direkt bestellen kann!!
Ende Januar kann ich euch mehr dazu sagen und dann kann ich ja mal ne Sammelbestellung aufgeben!! Aber erst wenn ich weiss was die Dinger dann kosten denn es haben mich schon mehrere Leute angesprochen wegen den Felgen.Achso die können jede Farbe machen die ihr haben wollt!

Mfg Teo


----------



## Robin_Meier (9. Dezember 2008)

bei den felgen würd ich mich wohl auch einklinken  sag bescheid


----------



## JP Trialer (9. Dezember 2008)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> bei den felgen würd ich mich wohl auch einklinken  sag bescheid




meine meinung


----------



## KAMIkazerider (10. Dezember 2008)

dito


----------



## florianwagner (10. Dezember 2008)

welgo mg1 achse aufgebohrt.








die pedale wiegen jetzt ca 350gr.


----------



## Monty98 (10. Dezember 2008)

sauber!
was sind denn die Maße für die Lager der MG-1 ?


----------



## locdog (10. Dezember 2008)

ICH AUCH ICH AUCH ICH AUCH 

also testet mal schon die felgen was sie so alles aushalten. musten doch so viel wie getunte TA felgen aushalten also fur mich ausreichend

hat die farbe einen einflus aufs gewicht. bei TA war das doch so obwohl ausser fluo die doch anodiert sind. kann mir das eigentlich nicht wirklich erkleren.
ich z.B. habe mir die silbernen TA gecholt, gerade wegen dem gewicht mit VR26" 585g  (nach tuning 495) und HR 660-670g (tuning folgt noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (10. Dezember 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> sauber!
> was sind denn die Maße für die Lager der MG-1 ?



da ist nur an der spitze der achse ein kugellager das müsste so 10x8 oder so sein. die anderen sind alles gleitlager also einfach pedalkörper auf achse.
die achsen gehen recht leicht zu bohren, anscheinend sind die nicht gehärtet.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Dezember 2008)

hab ne echo felge getunt... also das 06er model...

heute gewogen...
original 490g
getunt 390...;-)

geht eig ganz einfach... einfach die felge solange fahren(flexen) bis die verschleisanzeiger der felge sichtbar werden... also verschleisanzeiger heist: der stahlspannstift bzw dessen hohlkammer... 

also bei mir is die echo felge nach 1,5jahren immernoch fahrbar...


----------



## misanthropia (10. Dezember 2008)

hä?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Dezember 2008)

versteh ich nich


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Dezember 2008)

die felge ist durch die benutzung 100g leichter geworden... 490g=>390g

und ich hab sie ausgebaut als ma noch problemlos mit ihr fahren konnt.

jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Dezember 2008)

ahh, okay jetz hats geklingelt


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Dezember 2008)

Try All Rim 26" 32h 

Vorher 608g Neon

Das ganze Laufrad wiegt 644g ohne schrauben an der Nabe.


----------



## *George* (16. Dezember 2008)

Gefunden auf Pinkbike.com. Hab leider keine daten dazu.


----------



## florianwagner (7. Januar 2009)

so hier mal was für die leute die kettenspanner fahren, das teil wiegt ca. 4gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (7. Januar 2009)

wo gibts den so kleine Lager und wie haste das teil da reinbekommen?


----------



## curry4king (7. Januar 2009)

reingedrückt
modellbauladen Conrad etc


----------



## siede. (7. Januar 2009)

aah, reingedrückt


----------



## -OX- (7. Januar 2009)

@florianwagner

ich sehe du hast bei dem Pedal den Steg für die Reflektoraufname noch dran.

Ich denke die Stege könnte man auch noch rausmachen, Oder ???
Schau bei den billigen alu wellgo 313 da gehen die Stege ja auch nicht ganz hoch.


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte sie weiter aufgebohrt, die Stege.


----------



## florianwagner (7. Januar 2009)

die stege sind mittlerweile weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (7. Januar 2009)

Gewicht pro Pedal?


----------



## -OX- (8. Januar 2009)

> Gewicht pro Pedal?


ja das würd ich auch gerne wissen 

was ist mit dem einem Pin passiert ?


----------



## Levelboss (8. Januar 2009)

Dem Leichtbauwahn zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## florianwagner (8. Januar 2009)

die pedale wiegen jetzt 342gr.
und ey ich fahr mit dem rad auch, da bricht schon hin und wieder mal n pin ab


----------



## florianwagner (10. Januar 2009)

morgen kinder wirds was geben...

hoffentlich


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Januar 2009)

für die leichtbaufans hätt ich hier einen original florianwagner dremel mit viel zubehör zu verkaufen!!!! 

 gib mir mal deine Adresse, dann schick ich dir das ding mal.. hab das voll verpennt.. liegt hier schon ewig rum.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2009)

ich werde dann auch mal wieder was präsentieren.
da vorne demnächst die echo tr nabe ihren einsatz findet, habe ich da ein bisschen noch "getunt"...

die schraubenhülsen sind original nicht die sl-varianten wie auf der echo seite zu sehen, sondern wie auch beim jan abgebildet eher etwas größer und schwerer. halt tr und nicht sl!!!

und wenn man ne drehbank benutzen kann, dann sollte man das auch tun. hab also die sl-version grob über die bilder abgepeilt und nachgebaut.

hier das ergebnis:


 

 

ersparnis: vorher 14g, danach etwa 6g = 8g weniger.
sicher nicht viel, aber besser als nix.

P.S.: für alle die es interesiert: die sl-löcher hätten wohl nicht mal ein gramm gebracht... den aufwand und das wohl weniger zufriedenstellende ergebnis waren es mir nicht wert!


----------



## florianwagner (11. Januar 2009)

hope trial 180er, gewicht 335gr. orgnial ca. 415gr.


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Januar 2009)

Sag mal an, was du da genau gemacht hast, Flo.


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Januar 2009)

Nicht schlecht deine Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (11. Januar 2009)

also...
schrauben am bremssattel ->titan m6
entlüftungsschraube ->alu m6
bremsbelagsschraube ->alu m4
befestigung am lenker ->alu m5
hebel ->alu m5
muttel ->alu m5
deckel ->alu m3
bremsleitung stahlflex weg, normal hin
bremsscheibe gefeilt


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (11. Januar 2009)

@florian
was wog sie voher und wieviel jetzt?


----------



## trialisgeil (11. Januar 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> @florian
> was wog sie voher und wieviel jetzt?


leeeesen!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (11. Januar 2009)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> leeeesen!


 ups sry


----------



## Trialstriker (16. Januar 2009)

aber hs33 is leichter


----------



## florianwagner (16. Januar 2009)

hier noch mal was für leute die die alten echonaben fahren. ne m10er aluschraube aus nem alten schaltwerksbolzen. einfach das gewinde weiterschneiden und schon hat man ne neue achsschraube. gewicht pro schraube vorher 11gr, jetzt 4,5gr.


----------



## misanthropia (16. Januar 2009)

@florianwagner: hast du die Bremsgriffbefestigung aus den rovings direkt auf den Lenker laminiert? Sind die Durchgangsbohrungen gebohrt oder ebenfalls durch das Umwickeln der Schrauben entstanden? Sieht zwar nicht gerade schick aus aber ist auf jeden fall ne klasse Idee.


----------



## florianwagner (16. Januar 2009)

nee, hab mir ne extra vorrichtung gebaut auf die ich die rovings wickel und dann och die enden abschneiden und die löcher für die schrauben nachfeilen und fertig.


----------



## hooliemoolie (18. Januar 2009)

das geht ab :http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremshebel-HOLZ-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (18. Januar 2009)

Boa Geil
*haben Will*


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Januar 2009)

jetzt gehts los wie mit den autos über all holz oh man


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Januar 2009)

Erinnert mich hieran


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (19. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Erinnert mich hieran


 

sieht aus wie klebefolie.....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Januar 2009)

Nein, ist echt


----------



## jan_hl (19. Januar 2009)

echt?


edit: nur ums klarzustellen: das war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (19. Januar 2009)

lol...natürlich


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Januar 2009)

hat des eigentlich gehalten? denke nicht , ode?R


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2009)

wo ich gerade beim umspeichen meiner räder war, wollte ich mal was neues ausprobieren.



 

naja... die mangelnde spannung der einen speiche hat nichtmal das aufziehen des reifens überlebt...


----------



## erwinosius (21. Januar 2009)

von: www.carbon-ti.com
"The weight of these jewels is only 72g for diam.160 mm while for new measure 140 mm the weight is 64 g. The diam.185 weighs only 104 g."


----------



## curry4king (21. Januar 2009)

kannste doch vergessen im trial 
die knackt doch wech bei dem vr gap


----------



## erwinosius (21. Januar 2009)

Dann nehm die aus Voll-Titan:





edit: 160mm - 74g
Außerdem kannste den Innenring auch aus Ergal haben und diese Kombi wird auch im Motorsport gefahren.


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich halte beide Scheiben für Quatsch für Trial.

Meine 160er Hope-Scheibe wiegt 84 Gramm und hält und bremst 1A. Und kostet bestimmt auch nur einen Bruchteil 

MFG


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)

denk ich auch. da geht performance vor leichtbau.

deswegen fahr ich auch lieber die schwereren hs33 mit performance, anstatt v-brakes 

(gleich gibts richtig auf den deckel... war doch nur spaß)


----------



## trialisgeil (22. Januar 2009)

...ach du meinst du benutzt ausgewachsene Bremsen!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Januar 2009)

Hab mich schon gefragt wann die Carbon Ti Disc hier auftaucht 

Erstmal spricht der Preis von 349 euro das Stück gegen denn Rotor. Und es gibt kaum Beläge die auf Ti Scheiben funktionieren. Ist genauso wie Alu Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (23. Januar 2009)

Zu den Ti scheiben die Auflage Fläche finde ich viel zu klein und so mit hat man keine Brems power wie bei einer Hope scheibe oder anderen.

Hab mal meine HS33 Schellen getunt 
vorher 64g (Magura Schellen und Stahlschrauben)
jetzt 40g (Alu schrauben)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein Link zu Light-Bikes Page http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2009/01/26/trial-naben-am-mtb-2

Testen dort Trial Naben im CC Bereich. Im ersten Moment zwar nicht direkt Interessant, aber da ich denke das sie auch Versuchen diese zu erleichtern sollte man es vlt. verfolgen.
Einer hat dort schon eine Rockman Disc Nabe auf 100 gramm gebracht (was ichschon beachtlich finde).


----------



## kingpin18 (26. Januar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link zu Light-Bikes Page http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2009/01/26/trial-naben-am-mtb-2
> 
> Testen dort Trial Naben im CC Bereich. Im ersten Moment zwar nicht direkt Interessant, aber da ich denke das sie auch Versuchen diese zu erleichtern sollte man es vlt. verfolgen.
> Einer hat dort schon eine Rockman Disc Nabe auf 100 gramm gebracht (was ichschon beachtlich finde).



JA JA der hat´s schon drauf .


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Januar 2009)

Lass stecken


----------



## florianwagner (27. Januar 2009)

giant carbonlenker 680mm mit aluverlÃ¤ngerung auf 740mm 225gr. bei ebay fÃ¼r 40â¬ gezockt...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (27. Januar 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Januar 2009)

Bin ich mal gespannt, ob und wie lange der Hält. Denke mal der Lenker ist so Konstruiert das er für 680mm hält und dann machste denn Hebel direkt mal um 60mm länger? Ich bin ja Skeptisch


----------



## misanthropia (27. Januar 2009)

Ursprünglich sind alle Lenker gleich lang und auf diese längste Länge abgeschnitten. Dadurch sind sie bei kürzeren längen mit ausreichenden Reserven ausgestattet. Der Hintergrund daran ist, dass man wohl kaum für jeden Lenkertypen eine gesonderte, am besten noch von der Normwandstärke abweichenden Rohling benutzt, sondern stets für Serien die gleichen Dicken und die Lenker dann einfach kürzt.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass Du mal nicht so nen Miesepeter sein sollst... das hält schön von den Biegemomenten an der Klemmung her, schätze ich mal. Das hat eher Fertigungstechnische Hintergründe als konstruktive. Die HS33 Hebel sind in Ihren Wandstärken auch massiv, weil für Gussteile einfach eine minimale Wandstärke vorhanden sein muss, um sie herzustellen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Januar 2009)

Ok, wieder was gelernt. Wenn der hält mach ich mir auch einen klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. Januar 2009)

@ Bike_fuhrpark:

Poste mal bitte deinen Hebel hier.

MFG


----------



## TRAILER (27. Januar 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Ursprünglich sind alle Lenker gleich lang und auf diese längste Länge abgeschnitten. Dadurch sind sie bei kürzeren längen mit ausreichenden Reserven ausgestattet. Der Hintergrund daran ist, dass man wohl kaum für jeden Lenkertypen eine gesonderte, am besten noch von der Normwandstärke abweichenden Rohling benutzt, sondern stets für Serien die gleichen Dicken und die Lenker dann einfach kürzt.
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass Du mal nicht so nen Miesepeter sein sollst... das hält schön von den Biegemomenten an der Klemmung her, schätze ich mal. Das hat eher Fertigungstechnische Hintergründe als konstruktive. Die HS33 Hebel sind in Ihren Wandstärken auch massiv, weil für Gussteile einfach eine minimale Wandstärke vorhanden sein muss, um sie herzustellen.



das ist aber kein trial lenker. dooo


----------



## florianwagner (28. Januar 2009)

allein schon vom gewicht her hält der lenker. vergleich mal den try all carbon lenker mit meinem. der try all wiegt weniger!!!


----------



## locdog (28. Januar 2009)

florianwagner schrieb:


> allein schon vom gewicht her hält der lenker. vergleich mal den try all carbon lenker mit meinem. der try all wiegt weniger!!!



fur meinen teil halte ich auch eher was von MTB carbon lenkern als von trialorientierten firmen wie TA. die qualitat ist einfach besser.


nur das problem ist die breite. halt der lenker so eine verlangerung aus? wie weit geht es bei dir rein und wieviel hat's gewogen ?
...suche schon ein bissel herum, nur die preise tuhen weh bei carbon :|


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2009)

Sind Tryall Ringe Lackiert oder gepulvert? Was würde es bringen die Beschichtung zuentfernen?
Fragen über Fragen. Hab auch noch eine Monty Ti nabe im keller, kennt einer das Gewicht?
Gewicht vom Vr. ist 849 ohne Schrauben( 26" Disc)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @ Bike_fuhrpark:
> 
> Poste mal bitte deinen Hebel hier.
> 
> MFG



Hier mal der Hebel. Der Hält und verrichtet seinen Dienst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (28. Januar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt, ob und wie lange der Hält. Denke mal der Lenker ist so Konstruiert das er für 680mm hält und dann machste denn Hebel direkt mal um 60mm länger? Ich bin ja Skeptisch


hab mein monty ti auch auf jeder seite 1 cm verlängert und das hällt seit nem 3/4 jahr wunderbar


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2009)

Der Ti Lenker ist aber auch nicht aus Carbon


----------



## 221pr`v (28. Januar 2009)

OMG der Hebel  hast du Metallmäuse bei dir in der Wohnung ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2009)

Die fressen mir alles kaputt die Viecher


----------



## florianwagner (31. Januar 2009)

was wird das denn wenns fertig ist???


----------



## Dark_Power (31. Januar 2009)

Sattelklemme  ?!


----------



## florianwagner (31. Januar 2009)

Dark_Power schrieb:


> Sattelklemme  ?!



sattel!!! ich bitte dich...


----------



## Monty98 (31. Januar 2009)

erinnert an den Querschnitt einer Felge...?


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Januar 2009)

für ne leitungsklemme sieht es etwas zu massiv und groß aus. immerhin würde da auch ein kabelbinder reichen.

nen vorbau wirst du dir ja sicherlich nicht bauen und als spacer wäre eim rohr sinvoller.

also ich hab noch keine ahnung...

vielleicht ja ein gleiter für nen kettenspanner ala 74kingz?
oder einfach nur ne klemme um dein fahrrad an der wand festzumachen?


p.s.: süßer "love me" sticker


----------



## misanthropia (31. Januar 2009)

lenkerklemmung eines Bremssgriffes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (31. Januar 2009)

der durchmesser ist 31,8 und es kommen noch ein paar teile hinzu...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Januar 2009)

Dann könnt es das sein, was man bei Frauen T itten nennt - der Vorbau...


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Januar 2009)

ja schon, aber ein selbstgebauter vorbau? find ich ja zu gewagt!


----------



## locdog (4. Februar 2009)

hat einer erfahrung mit den alu ritzeln von VIZ ? http://www.vizbikes.com/cogscrew.html

lohnen die sich, oder nutzen sich sehr schnell ab? habe diesbezuglich leider k.a. :|


----------



## dane08 (4. Februar 2009)

ich hatte das rote monty alu ritzel
hat eig ganz gut gehalen außer das nach nem halben jahr 2 zähne abgebrochen sind


----------



## misanthropia (4. Februar 2009)

also taugen die nichts... würde ich daraus interpretieren.  gibts dazu irgendwie Fotos?


----------



## locdog (4. Februar 2009)

alu 21g 
stahl 34g (echo tr)

also doch eher stahl.


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Februar 2009)

ne, eigentlich nur alu.
das von monty (fouriers) wiegt 12gr und ich höre es zum erstenmal, dass es probleme damit gibt.
Alu wiegt fast nur ein drittel (!) gegenüber stahl.


----------



## erwinosius (4. Februar 2009)

dichte Alu:    2,75 kg/l
dichte Stahl: 7,8  kg/l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (5. Februar 2009)

wenns aber Regelmäßig kaputt gehen sollte dann helfen die 12g ersparnis aber auch nicht. Bei den Kräften die an Trialketten ziehen wundert es mich nicht, dass die schneller kaputt gehen. Die müssen ja nichtmal brechen, sondern einfach nur die Teilung vergrößern und schon passt die Lastverteilung bze die Kette nicht mehr zum Kettenblatt.
Ich verteufle ja gar nicht die Alu Kettenblätter, aber anfälliger als Stahl am Antrieb sind die schon. 
(jetzt muss ich mal schwer hoffen, dass ich kein Alu Kettenblatt hinten fahre=)


----------



## florianwagner (10. Februar 2009)

hier n paar teile an denen gebastelt wurde...





try all innenlager 128mm, hab das innere aluteil rausgemacht. beim einbauen muss man jetzt allerdings beachten, dass man nicht zu fest anzieht, weil sonst die lager klemmen, aber mit ein bischen gefühl gehts.




hier der hope bremshebel, alle schrauben sind aus alu und die tonne am bremshebel ist durch alu ersetzt worden, vorher wars messing. sieht sehr filigran aus, aber geht.


----------



## florianwagner (10. Februar 2009)

und hier mal das komplette bike, 8,9kg. allerdings hab ich noch nicht alles gemacht was ich machen wollte, mal schauen wie weits noch runter geht.


----------



## Monty98 (10. Februar 2009)

Lenker?


----------



## florianwagner (10. Februar 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Lenker?



siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5526636&postcount=1158


----------



## misanthropia (10. Februar 2009)

wieviele Speiche hast du vorne und hinten verbaut (hinten drin klingt komisch ) das sieht so leer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Februar 2009)

flo, jetzt mal egal wie du dein bike vergewaltigst, aber wo verdammt ist dieser spot?


----------



## Trialside (10. Februar 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> wieviele Speiche hast du vorne und hinten verbaut (hinten drin klingt komisch ) das sieht so leer aus



Schau mal genau hin. Die scheinbar fehlenden Speichen sind schwarz. Achte mal auf die Nippel. 

Aber im VR scheinen wirklich ein paar weniger Speichen weniger drin zu sein...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (10. Februar 2009)

Trialside schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin. Die scheinbar fehlenden Speichen sind schwarz. Achte mal auf die Nippel.
> 
> Aber im VR scheinen wirklich ein paar weniger Speichen weniger drin zu sein...


 optisches gewichtstuning...


----------



## luckygambler (11. Februar 2009)

mein bike wird bald knapp leichter 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380578

The weight of our product the EFT is depending on the size, around 60g (20/25C-32C) â 120g (26/2.3-2.6) "


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. Februar 2009)

120. da kann man auch die 5.50â¬ maxxis lightweight schlÃ¤uche nehmen.


----------



## luckygambler (11. Februar 2009)

zitat:

Nein - das Gewicht kommt nicht einher mit all den negativen Eigenschaften die wir von anderen Leicht-Schläuchen kennen! Die Conti Supersonic und Maxxis Flyweight (beide um 90-95g) sind ja bekanntermassen sehr anfällig für Plattfüsse. Diese Schläuche hingegen sind bei fast halbem Gewicht um ein Vielfaches widerstandsfähiger als normale(!) Butyl-Schläuche. In-house Tests haben gezeigt dass sie knapp 30 mal stärker sind gegen Snakebites!! Auch um ein Vielfaches besser als jeder Latex-Schlauch.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. Februar 2009)

Da simma ja mal gespannt
sind nur 2 mankos:
- preis (vorraussichtlich)
- SV ventil (wird wohl in nem AV loch schnell abreissen.


----------



## locdog (11. Februar 2009)

sieht aus wie plastik, interesant.
bei mir funtzt nen maxxis flyweight schlauch am VR ohne probleme


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2009)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> flo, jetzt mal egal wie du dein bike vergewaltigst, aber wo verdammt ist dieser spot?



ich weiß  es. 

der ist wirklich verdammt geil. da muss ich auf jeden fall mal wieder hin.


----------



## florianwagner (11. Februar 2009)

Trialside schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin. Die scheinbar fehlenden Speichen sind schwarz. Achte mal auf die Nippel.
> 
> Aber im VR scheinen wirklich ein paar weniger Speichen weniger drin zu sein...



ja im vorderrad ist auf der nichtscheiben seite jede zweite speiche weggelassen. also 24 speichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (11. Februar 2009)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> flo, jetzt mal egal wie du dein bike vergewaltigst, aber wo verdammt ist dieser spot?



das isn steinbruch in der nähe von würzburg (ca. 10km) 
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=f...3&t=h&z=17&lci=lmc:panoramio,lmc:wikipedia_de

ich war schon mal im letzten sommer da, aber da konnte man nicht alles nutzen, weil die hälfte eingezäunt war und überall ziegen rumgelaufen sind.


----------



## siede. (12. Februar 2009)

So, Löcher sind jetzt auf 16mm erweitet... wird wohl das maximum sein, denn das Felgenband ist nicht breit genug für 20mm und die Doppelkammer ist nur 20mm breit 






Leider wie immer nicht ganz schön geworden und auch nicht immer die mitte getroffen, aber ich finds gut 

_*edit *_gewicht: _davor _765gr - _danach _keine Digi-Wage , aber spürbar leichter... würde soweit gehen und behaupten das es unter 680gr (im Vergleich Try-All & Fireeye) sind.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## locdog (12. Februar 2009)

hast das wichtigste vergessen. GEWICHT vorcher-nacher 
...kont man noch die inere wand raushauen.


----------



## siede. (13. Februar 2009)

hab sie jetzt wiegen können. Leider nur sehr ungenau... sieht nach 685-700 gr aus.


----------



## locdog (14. Februar 2009)

also bei dem gewicht (materialstarke) wurde i gleich die innere wand enfernen. bekomnt man locker 80g raus


----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. Februar 2009)

doppel


----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. Februar 2009)

Hab im Moment mal wieder massig Zeit (Semesterferien ) und hab mal wieder mein Bike geputzt. Die Fotos sind nicht von bester Quali aber sind ok. Gewicht ist mitlerweile 8,3! 


























Hier noch nen Bild von meinem cruiser, würde zwar eher in nen heavy thread passen aber das Ding ist trotzdem schnell.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

geile sache ,8,3 schick


----------



## siede. (18. Februar 2009)

ist es schlau komplett auf einen brake-booster zu verzichten? Besonders bei so einem teuren Rahmen?.. hmm... Soweit würde ich für den Leichtbau niemals gehen.

Aber wenns hält, super sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> ist es schlau komplett auf einen brake-booster zu verzichten? Besonders bei so einem teuren Rahmen?.. hmm... Soweit würde ich für den Leichtbau niemals gehen.
> 
> Aber wenns hält, super sache



fahre seid 8 jahren ohne booster. hält also


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> ist es schlau komplett auf einen brake-booster zu verzichten? Besonders bei so einem teuren Rahmen?.. hmm... Soweit würde ich für den Leichtbau niemals gehen.
> 
> Aber wenns hält, super sache



ich bin nochnie n brakebooster gefahren und die rahmen haben immer gehalten


----------



## siede. (18. Februar 2009)

ich sach ja, ... wenns hält ist es ne super sache


----------



## bike 20 (18. Februar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich bin nochnie n brakebooster gefahren und die rahmen haben immer gehalten


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Februar 2009)

Flex doch die Scheibenbremsaufnahme der Echogabel noch weg, wenn du eh Felgenbremse fährst. Da kannst doch auch noch ein bissi was rausholen.

Was für einen Steuersatz fährst du?


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Februar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Was für einen Steuersatz fährst du?



Cane Creek S2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


>



zumindest am Hinterbau^^ xD

weggerissen sind sie dann woanders


----------



## curry4king (18. Februar 2009)

ich geb deiner gabel 2 monate ohne booster


----------



## locdog (18. Februar 2009)

schikes coust 
warum haste eigentlich nicht die wadn am HR rausgefext ? dauert 15 min und bring 100g. bis jetzt halt es bei mir ohne probleme


----------



## florianwagner (18. Februar 2009)

so hab auch mal wieder n bischen kleinkram gebastelt...









die carbonachse bringt gerade mal 2-3gr aber nachher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. Februar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Flex doch die Scheibenbremsaufnahme der Echogabel noch weg, wenn du eh Felgenbremse fährst. Da kannst doch auch noch ein bissi was rausholen.
> 
> Was für einen Steuersatz fährst du?



wollte mir die option scheibe zu fahren noch offen halten.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. Februar 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> ich geb deiner gabel 2 monate ohne booster



wenn sie bricht, dann nicht weil ich keinen booster gefahren bin.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. Februar 2009)

Hab auch was neues...


----------



## bike 20 (21. Februar 2009)




----------



## lässig_hoch_3 (21. Februar 2009)

aber jetzt bist halt Ã¼ber die 10â¬ tuning budget hinausgekommen... ;-) haha

aber echt coole dinger!


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Februar 2009)

sehr schön die Monty-Ti... 



hier mal meine fürs neue Bike

normal - 376g

tuned - 318 (seite+mitte)

ti - 241g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lässig_hoch_3 (21. Februar 2009)

@NOS trial: cool bearbeitet...
hast schon probiert wie es sich anfühlt wenn man draufsteht?


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Februar 2009)

lässig_hoch_3 schrieb:


> @NOS trial: cool bearbeitet...
> hast schon probiert wie es sich anfühlt wenn man draufsteht?



genial... (Schuhgröße 44 - TryAll)

fahre so getunte Pedale seit knapp einem Jahr - geht wunderbar


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2009)

verdammt nochmal---- immer noch 8 kg 












und @ nos-trialer---- du schufft... 4 g leichter deine Pedalen.... ich kann nichts


----------



## Trial_Dani (22. Februar 2009)

8,000.......sei mal froh, dass keine regentropfen drauf waren...sonst wäre es mehr gewesen :


----------



## Monty98 (22. Februar 2009)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10266&category_id=76

mit den dingern kannst du dir nochmal hinten und vorne 10g sparen. Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2009)

die Scheiben hatte ich mal ausprobiert.... haben bei mir nicht funktioniert.... ganz miese BremsLeistung.... hatte ich an meinem Hösel ..aber nur kurz...... hattest du die an der HOPE ? ??


----------



## Monty98 (22. Februar 2009)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> die Scheiben hatte ich mal ausprobiert.... haben bei mir nicht funktioniert.... ganz miese BremsLeistung.... hatte ich an meinem Hösel ..aber nur kurz...... hattest du die an der HOPE ? ??



öha! 
nein, ich fahr sie mit einer alten Louise






außerdem mit 180mm = außer Konkurrenz

BTW ist die 180mm Windcutter leichter als eine 160mm standard Louise Scheibe. Würde ich jeden 20" Fahrer raten, da gibs absolut keine Probleme mit Bremsleistung. Und draufgefallen bin ich auch schon, hält einiges aus, das gute Ding.

edit: und ich glaub sogar leichter als die 160er Hope...


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Februar 2009)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> verdammt nochmal---- immer noch 8 kg



ultra geiles Bike


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Februar 2009)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> die Scheiben hatte ich mal ausprobiert.... haben bei mir nicht funktioniert.... ganz miese BremsLeistung.... hatte ich an meinem Hösel ..aber nur kurz...... hattest du die an der HOPE ? ??




Versuch es doch mal mit denn Ahsima Disc oder denn Floating (Pro). Wiegen beide im 80 gr./st.
Felgenflanken Löchern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (22. Februar 2009)

musst doch nur das Tesa Band von den Griffen abmachen dann haste ne 7 vorne


----------



## Smilymarco (22. Februar 2009)

Fehlt da am Vorderrad wirklich jeder 2. Noppen oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Februar 2009)

Ja da fehlt jede 2. Noppe. Habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht.

Ein andere VR-Reifen würde noch locker 100 gramm Gewichtsersparnis bringen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wären die Hope-Carbonbremshebel sowie die Löcher der VR-Felge breiter zu machen. Hat der Glotz da nicht noch was am Start für dich?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2009)

wer hat denn gesagt das wir fertig sind ------ aber ist schon "ganz nett" so 

...aber CArbon kommt mir nicht ins haus .. 

und das Tape an den GRiffen hab ich, weil ich die Monty griffe in 2 STunden fahren.. bis auf den LEnker durch scheuere... und mit dem Tape(HansaPlast)  hält das gut nen MOnat


----------



## Smilymarco (22. Februar 2009)

Was fürn Felgenband ist das? Tesa?

Wie viel spart das im Gegensatz zu dem normalen TryAll Felgenband?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Februar 2009)

ja das íst normales Tesa Film... nur doppelte breite... gibts z.B.  KArstadt.. und ist eine der günstigsten tuning maßnahmen!!

und das Foto zeigt nur das HR---- und das tesa was beim ersten versuch nicht richtig gehalten hat!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (23. Februar 2009)

super gewicht marco !
aber was hast du denn da genau gemacht? oder ist das gecheim ???
ich sehe da hinten ne getunte jetset felge, getunte reifen, bashplate, pedale, andere leitungen, andere gabel.
Wehre schon wen du mahl paar gewichte angeben wurdest, vor allem die leitungen interesieren mich


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Februar 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> super gewicht marco !
> aber was hast du denn da genau gemacht? oder ist das gecheim ???
> ich sehe da hinten ne getunte jetset felge, getunte reifen, bashplate, pedale, andere leitungen, andere gabel.
> Wehre schon wen du mahl paar gewichte angeben wurdest, vor allem die leitungen interesieren mich



Leitungen sind beim Monty standartmäßig Plastik... ersparnis im vgl. zu Stahlflex ca. 39g (80cm)  -> von 53g auf 14g

...die Gabel ist vermutlich schwerer, hält dafür aber länger

PS: Noppen schneiden bringt extrem viel!!!


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Februar 2009)

Hab bei mir 30 gramm an Noppen rausgeholt! Hat noch irgendwer eine Hope-Plastik-Leitung für einen schmalen Taler übrig?

Bräuchte die nur fürs VR.

MFG


----------



## locdog (23. Februar 2009)

also ihr schneidet nur dei seitlichen ? etwa jede zweite ? spurt man ewentuelen grip verlust oder ist das nicht der fall bei den SEITLICHEN, was ich auch denke ?

wie ist das mit der plastik leitung. verschlechtert sich nicht der druckpunkt? halten die auch nen sturz aus (im verheltnis zur magura ?)


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe bei meinem Vorderreifen (Schwalbe Mow Joe) 5 Stollenlinien nebeneinander.

Die Mittlere habe ich komplett stehen lassen. Und bei allen anderen habe ich jede 2. Stolle weggenommen, dabei aber drauf geachtet, dass die fehlenden Stollen seitlich versetzt sind.

Einen Unterschied merke ich nicht. Ich fahre aber damit aber auch fast kein Natur.


----------



## Smilymarco (23. Februar 2009)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> ja das íst normales Tesa Film... nur doppelte breite... gibts z.B.  KArstadt.. und ist eine der günstigsten tuning maßnahmen!!
> 
> und das Foto zeigt nur das HR---- und das tesa was beim ersten versuch nicht richtig gehalten hat!!




Coole Sache! Danke für die Gewichtsangaben.
Mir langt auch nur das HR, was anderes hab ich nicht


----------



## misanthropia (23. Februar 2009)

ich habe das auch für quatsch gehalten die Noppen abzuschneiden. Jetzt sind für ca 45g alle Seitenstollen am Try all 20" Vorderrad weg und man merkt überhaupt kenien unterschied. Und ich muss gestehen, das wundert mich überhaupt nicht. der für den Trial notwendige Grip wird entweder durch den geringen Luftdruck oder die mittelstollen getragen. Es gibt nichmal bei Nässe bisher ein Problem damit bei mir.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Februar 2009)

Womit macht ihr die Stollen weg? Ich hab vorhin mal mit dem Meser versucht, da sitzt man ja ne Ewigkeit dran


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Februar 2009)

Schmarrn,

sehr scharfes Teppichbodenmesser, damit klappt das super. Am besten bei aufgepumpten Reifen.


----------



## locdog (23. Februar 2009)

thx kermit 

ich glaub ich werd da was machen, aber erst wenn ich mit dem reguleren trening beginnen kann um eventuelen unterschied zu merken. jetzt liegt immer noch schnee, aber diese woche verschwindert er dann endgultig !?!. zum gluck habe ich nur 30km um wieder nen meter schnee zu betrachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (23. Februar 2009)

Eine scharfe Kneifzange funktioniert auch gut, damit hab ich bei meinen TryAll die Stollen gekappt. Und dann mit nem Teppichcutter die Feinarbeit. Mann, Winter ist schon so ne Sache, da kommt man auf abgef***te Ideen!^^


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. Februar 2009)

Am besten bekommt man die Stollen mit einer Monierzange ab. Kneifzangen sind vorne etwas zu breit und man kommt schlechter in die Zwischenräume. Joe hat aber bestimmt auch die Monierzange bemeint oder? Diese dummen Fachbegriffe 

Monierzange:






Kneifzange:


----------



## tha_joe (24. Februar 2009)

Oh, ok, dann hab ich es mit einer Monierzange gemacht!  Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## misanthropia (24. Februar 2009)

ich nehme ein teppichmesser und verzichte auf die Feinarbeit. die Feinarbeit bringt dann vielleicht nochmal 5g und das ist mir beim besten Willen das geschnibbel nicht wert. Ist dann nurnoch eine Aktion fürs Ego.... das mache ich erst im nächsten Winter


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Februar 2009)

ich habs mitm cuttermesser gemacht, beim stiky, war sehr unordentlich, die überreste hab ich mit schleifscheibe abgeflexxt  so das nurnoch die mitte einigermaßen sichtbar ist.


----------



## Icke84 (24. Februar 2009)

für alle leichtbaufetis

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40764


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Februar 2009)

ach du ******* 7.8 .......


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Februar 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> für alle leichtbaufetis
> 
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40764



Man die Optik ist ja genau mein Geschmack. Vom Gewicht mal abgesehen! 
Ja Deng macht Koxx denn Rang streitg was Leichtbau angeht


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Februar 2009)

sind ja Sl bremsen dran, er könnte noch noppen vom reifen abzwicken, und die disc aufnahme wegflexen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (24. Februar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> sind ja Sl bremsen dran, er könnte noch noppen vom reifen abzwicken, und die disc aufnahme wegflexen



ja da geht noch mehr, aber er schrieb ja, das es keine modificationen habe sollte.

steht ganz oben als vorraussetzungen


----------



## locdog (24. Februar 2009)

bedenken hatte ich nur da beim Rahmen und gabel, eventuel auch dem Lenker sonst absolut fahrbar, man konnte noch meeehr rausholen  mein alten TA wiegen z.B. 100g weniger also da geht noch was. aber das gewicht ist trotzdem unglaublich


----------



## curry4king (24. Februar 2009)

jo pedale geht noch leichter


----------



## cmd (24. Februar 2009)

hinten is aber ein mountain king drauf,
sollte man schon durch ne rubber queen ersetzen
und schon sind es über 8kg.
was aber immernoch beachtlich ist!


----------



## siede. (24. Februar 2009)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10759&category_id=47

£1858.60                                                                                                              bzw. 2100


----------



## gatto1410 (24. Februar 2009)

..wer dat geld ausgibt is selber schuld..selber baun und schrauben macht mehr laune und is günstiger..morgen gehts wieder an die waage..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (24. Februar 2009)

vor allem ist es der mountain king supersonic. die sind doch absolut auf leichtbau gemacht. denke mit dem hat man nicht viel spaß, wodurch einer der punkte von wegen rideability meiner meinung nach flach fällt. wer hat schon bock nach jeder 3ten kante den schlauch zu wechseln/flicken???


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Februar 2009)

Bald hau ich auch mal meines raus. Mitte nächsten Monat isses soweit, das man es zeigen kann


----------



## locdog (24. Februar 2009)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..wer dat geld ausgibt is selber schuld..selber baun und schrauben macht mehr laune und is günstiger..morgen gehts wieder an die waage..



jeppp stimmts
das blodeste was ich letztens gehort habe war von pisanka als er mir weis machen wolte das leicht bau durch super leichte teile hoher anzsehen ist als deren tuning 


P.S. jepp hab den mountain king hinten ubersehen, das geht wohl eher nicht, rubber queen muss es schon sein. mit 150g schlauch funtzt es OHNE PROBLEME also ran an leichte schleuche


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Februar 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> bedenken hatte ich nur da beim Rahmen und gabel, eventuel auch dem Lenker sonst absolut fahrbar



Ihr seid echt lustig drauf.


----------



## glotz (3. März 2009)

hier ist sebos neue pedal


----------



## dane08 (3. März 2009)

man könnte doch evtl noch die "hülle" von der achse n bischen löchern


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. März 2009)

*das arme Titan* 


...schöne Pedale


----------



## Bikefritzel (6. März 2009)

ah, wie geil wo bekommt man die her? (in der ausgangsform, ich nehme mal an die sind getuned?)


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. März 2009)

7,7

bilder kommn die tage...


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. März 2009)

und ihr kunden fahrt erstmal früh morgens halb 8 zum wiegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. März 2009)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> 7,7
> 
> bilder kommn die tage...



und hier kommt der Beweis.... Onkel SeBo Racing Hobel..
und natürlich er im Braunschweig Look...
wie es sich gehört am Nulies kochen für die ganze Kompanie  
7,7kg... und Tschüss Benito 



















noch irgend welche FRagen ? ? ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. März 2009)

Jetzt geht es richtig ab. Darf demnächst auch mal ein Offizelles Update zeigen.
Man 7,7 ist ne "Schwere" Ansage, da komm ich nicht ganz so leicht dran, oder vielleicht doch?


----------



## locdog (9. März 2009)

lol. 7,7 und das noch mit aheadkappe


----------



## kingpin18 (11. März 2009)

Der Post Bote war heute da und hat mir was gebracht danke Lukas.

TI Spanner HR (16,6g)





TI Spanner VR (14,5g)





TI Spanner Set (31,4g)


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (11. März 2009)

also mein vr ti spanner wiegt ca 11g
is der von tune
macht zusammen mit der nabe 57g...


----------



## mr.mütze (11. März 2009)

was ist mit gewinde schneiden und schrauben nehmen?titan schrauben alu unterlegscheibe


----------



## kingpin18 (11. März 2009)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> also mein vr ti spanner wiegt ca 11g
> is der von tune
> macht zusammen mit der nabe 57g...



Nein wäre mir auch zu teuer.



mr.mütze schrieb:


> was ist mit gewinde schneiden und schrauben nehmen?titan schrauben alu unterlegscheibe



Ich schneid doch nicht in meine King ein Gewinde.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (11. März 2009)

@kingpin
fährt sich aber auf jeden fall sehr gut ;-)


----------



## mr.mütze (11. März 2009)

das ist es halt ein beschnittener könig na und wenn leichbau dann richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (11. März 2009)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> also mein vr ti spanner wiegt ca 11g
> is der von tune
> macht zusammen mit der nabe 57g...



ich glaub der haupt unterschied ist das die von kingpin nur poplige 25euro inkl. versand kosten. darauf gibts nen


----------



## kingpin18 (11. März 2009)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> das ist es halt ein beschnittener könig na und wenn leichbau dann richtig



1. Kann ich sie dann nie wieder öffnen und Warten und 2. Hab ich schon alles gemacht an meinem Rad und bin leichter als die meisten 20" Bikes hier im Forum.

@Hopfmannstropfe

ich Fahre vorn Schrauben da brauch ich den Spanner nicht mir ging es nur um den Hinteren.


----------



## KermitB4 (11. März 2009)

zeig mal deinen Hobel, Mario


----------



## konrad (11. März 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> zeig mal deinen Hobel, Mario



Nee,is ->TOP SECRET<- das teil


----------



## kingpin18 (11. März 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> zeig mal deinen Hobel, Mario



ne ist alles Top Secret. Ihr werdet noch Bilder bekommen und dann könnt ihr meckern.


----------



## KermitB4 (11. März 2009)

wasn schmarrn. 

Warum lässt du uns nicht einfach am Aufbau teil haben. Mache ich doch mit meiner Leichtbau-Aktion genauso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (12. März 2009)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Der Post Bote war heute da und hat mir was gebracht danke Lukas.
> 
> TI Spanner HR (16,6g)
> 
> ...



sag doch gleich das die von SOUL KOZAK sind


----------



## alien1976 (12. März 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> sag doch gleich das die von SOUL KOZAK sind




Iregndwie solltest Du deine Waage kalibrieren.

15,5+16,6=*31,1* und net 31,4

Lustig


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (12. März 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Warum lässt du uns nicht einfach am Aufbau teil haben. Mache ich doch mit meiner Leichtbau-Aktion genauso...



so ein selten bekloppter kommentar....


----------



## ChrisKing (12. März 2009)

was ich noch viel bekloppter finde, is ein koxx karbon mit 13,8 kg...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2009)

Die Angabe wird auch denke ich mal spaÃeshalber dort stehen?
Meine Waffe gegen den zunehmenden Leichtbau wog immerhin 11,XX Kg, mit Double Track und Scheibe vorne..


----------



## TRAILER (12. März 2009)

jetzt geht das hier schon wieder los.


----------



## trialisgeil (12. März 2009)

wiiiintertime lalalaaaa...
Aber ist bald vorbei, versprochen!


----------



## TRAILER (12. März 2009)

ja klar draussen ist bestes trial wetter.
ihr könnnt ja auch warten bis es im sommer wieder zu warm zum fahren ist.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (12. März 2009)




----------



## quantoxx1040 (12. März 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> was ich noch viel bekloppter finde, is ein koxx karbon mit 13,8 kg...




Sandsack am Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2009)

vielleicht einfach mal nur spaß?


----------



## JP Trialer (17. März 2009)

15 Euro:









Find ich super das Gewicht und dann noch für den Preis.....
Die Pedale an sich ist auch gut.


----------



## erwinosius (17. März 2009)

du hastt vergessen wo es die zu kaufen gibt *g*


----------



## tha_joe (17. März 2009)

Könnte ich die mal bitte im Profil sehen? Wie viele Zähne haben die? Wie ausgeprägt sind die Zähne?


----------



## Robin_Meier (17. März 2009)

at erwinosius : die gibts eig. in jeden fahrradladen  musst halt mal nach leichten treckingpedalen fragen (-> Contec , http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/contec-mtbatb-pedal-cpi-046/16333.html  ) die sind halt nur etwas kleiner als die normalen Käfigpedalen

at JP Trialer: Mist warst doch eher  aber meine wiegen nur 242 gramm XD


----------



## JP Trialer (17. März 2009)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> at JP Trialer: Mist warst doch eher  aber meine wiegen nur 242 gramm




Ja ich habe ja auch noch was zum Abkneifen
ich finde nur die scheiß Zange nicht 

Vorne die laschen mach ich noch ab.





@ tha Joe :  4 Zähne Pro Seite, mittelstark ausgeprägt.

nicht wie di von Monty und co. aber zumindest ausreichend.


----------



## erwinosius (17. März 2009)

Zur Not muss man eben mit der Feile noch bissl nachhelfen. Dann wirds auch gleich noch leichter...


----------



## Robin_Meier (17. März 2009)

ich hab acuh noch net getuned XD


----------



## cmd (17. März 2009)

sind stinknormale käfigpedale, die gibts z.B. auch von procraft, wellgo, taq-33 und vielen anderen herstellern. mir sind die für trial aber zu klein, am cc-bike fahr ich solche teile,
aber zum glück auch nicht mehr lange, dann kommen wellgo mag's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (17. März 2009)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> ich hab acuh noch net getuned XD



*hust*

ich war docheben dabei du horst 

wir haben doch da beide diese 2 Außergewöhnlichen Zacken weggeschnitten und rundgefeilt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. März 2009)

Die Teile fahren sich Ã¤hnlich ekelhaft wie VP's ohne Ã¤uÃeren KÃ¤fig. 
Damit werden dir schnell die FÃ¼Ãe wehtun.


----------



## JP Trialer (17. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Teile fahren sich Ã¤hnlich ekelhaft wie VP's ohne Ã¤uÃeren KÃ¤fig.
> Damit werden dir schnell die FÃ¼Ãe wehtun.




ich bohre mir in die Alten groÃen Monty VP's passende LÃ¶cher, 
Und zeieh dannden AuÃenkÃ¤fig den Guten roten Monty auf (passende HÃ¼lsen natÃ¼rlich dazwischen.

und denn passt des


----------



## glotz (17. März 2009)

ich bin mal nicht so da gibts noch bessere von vp die haben wenigstens M5 schrauben schon von haus aus drin und nicht M4 wie bei den dingern! und da kann man auch die orginal Monty Abstandshülsen weiterbenutzen schaut euch einfach die an vom Sebo die ich neulich reingestellt habe. das sind auch die Innenteile von VP pedealen da werdet ihr mehr Freude mit haben.. die bits auch in jedem normalen Fahrradladen man muss nur zwei neue Löcher in den Monty Käfig bohren und ein bischen kürzen das war es!! kauft euch nicht so nen scheiß!! ich such mal nen online shop und stell den link später rein
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=26_83&products_id=151&osCsid=nr15cjh8ktn6b0lcls54frhkp5

VP 196 kann aber morgen noch mal in laden gegenüber nachschauen!!

MfG TEO


----------



## kingpin18 (19. März 2009)




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. März 2009)

hmmm Butter ist schön, aber ich versteh das jetzt hier irgendwie nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (19. März 2009)

das sind 3kilo fett..


----------



## koxxfan (19. März 2009)

hmm vielleicht wiegt so viel sein Bike oder er hat so viel gespart.


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. März 2009)

7495g 

http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article835







wobei das Gewicht mit ECHO SL Gabel und nem 1336g Rahmen "nicht allzu schwer" zu schaffen ist


aber es sieht verdammt geil aus


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. März 2009)

top gewicht, aber ich denke da geht noch was


----------



## kingpin18 (20. März 2009)

So viel geht da auch nicht mehr. Vorn noch der Mow Jow Hinten der Maxxis vielleicht. No War Carbon Lenker und leichtere felgen das wärs dann.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. März 2009)

Unterbodenplatte bearbeiten, und die Vorderrad felge löchern


----------



## hst_trialer (20. März 2009)

und dann 4 wochen fahren und doch endlich performance-halber ne schwere gabel einbauen da sie abgerissen ist.

ganz ehrlich 7,5kg ist echt krass... zu krass!!!


----------



## misanthropia (20. März 2009)

üüüüh und ich spinner freu mich über 8,9kg am 20"... gibts ja gar nicht


----------



## duro e (20. März 2009)

björn hat doch auch ungefähr so ein gewicht und sein rad hält wunderbar . möglich ist viel aber wir wollen doch trial fahren lol......


----------



## Trialside (20. März 2009)

Der Monty Ti Vorbau spart nochmal 40g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (20. März 2009)

hab mal was gefunden...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:de

allerdings immer noch recht teuer, wie ich finde.


----------



## florianwagner (20. März 2009)

hehe die waage hab ich auch, blos zeigt die bei mir immer noch weng mehr an.


----------



## konrad (21. März 2009)

geil-einmal aufs HR gehn und schon darfste dir en satz neue felgen koofen...und wenn de glück hast en neuen vorbau


----------



## misanthropia (21. März 2009)

ich habe auch die gleiche Waage. Billig auf jeden Fall aber doch ungenau. die rechnerischen Zahlen stimmen nicht wirklich mit dem Gewicht der Waage überein, hierbei spreche ich aber von differenzen um 60g. dennoch für die 7 euro mit versand kann ich mich nicht beklagen. gfoit ma goz guat


----------



## luckygambler (21. März 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> die rechnerischen Zahlen stimmen nicht wirklich mit dem Gewicht der Waage überein, hierbei spreche ich aber von differenzen um 60g.



ich hatte am ende auch nie das gewicht, dass ich mir errechnet habe. man kann sich auch nicht auf die herstellerangaben verlassen. 60g sind in relation aber sehr wenig wie ich finde.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. März 2009)

hängt doch mal 5 genormte kilos dran... so eine rechnung kann sehr schnell mal falsch sein!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. März 2009)

luckygambler schrieb:


> 60g sind in relation aber sehr wenig wie ich finde.



Wegen 60g setzen einige hier ihr Leben aufs Spiel..


----------



## misanthropia (21. März 2009)

ja verrückt nech...


----------



## kamo-i (22. März 2009)

Seit Mitte letzten Jahres wurden hier paar mal Magnesium Gabeln angesprochen. Da konnte wohl aber noch nicht so viel drüber gesagt werden.... 

Ich seh gerade die hier und bin kurz davor Sie mir zu holen. Was haltet Ihr von Ihr, wenn ich jetzt noch nicht der Hardcore-Trialer bin. 

key


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (22. März 2009)

also allein vom Geld her ist das ein experiment wert, ist die Frage ob du dir die experimente wert bist. Die Reserven von den "Alu Gabeln mit höherem Magnesiumanteil" sind halt etwas kleiner und reagieren daher spröder. Wenn du aber ohnehin jetzt nicht pausenlos nur Hooks machst oder gaps auf der Vorderrad ud die Gabel soextrem strapazierst würde ich das machen. Verzichte halt erstmal auf diese Hartkor- Lasten an der Gabel und dann passiert da auch nichts. Dafür sind die Belastungen beim Trial einfach zu gering wenn du mal das Vorderrad absetzt. Ganz doof sind die Konstrukteure auch nicht.

ps: Leichtbau ist nunmal mit Kompromissen verbunden. Daran kann man auch nichts ändern und Löcher Bohren macht die ganze Sache auch nicht immer besser. Man muss halt dementsprechend fahren (können). Fahrfehler sind meist Belastungsspitzen (Dellen, Kratzer). Je weniger du davon machst, desto "waghalsiger" kannst du bauen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. März 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Seit Mitte letzten Jahres wurden hier paar mal Magnesium Gabeln angesprochen. Da konnte wohl aber noch nicht so viel drüber gesagt werden....
> 
> Ich seh gerade die hier und bin kurz davor Sie mir zu holen. Was haltet Ihr von Ihr, wenn ich jetzt noch nicht der Hardcore-Trialer bin.
> 
> key



Ich hab die Gabel seit 4 Monaten in meinem Bike.
Bin auch ganz zufrieden, aber sie ist nicht ganz so steif ewie eine forx.
Beim bergabfahren und bremse auf 50% vibriert sie recht heftig.
Durch die verwindung fühlt sich die gabel etwas "weich" an.
Ansonnsten ist sie bislang top  und günstig


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. März 2009)

gut, die waage kann man schön ablesen, aber hängt das rad auch wirklich frei in der luft? ;-)
die serie wiegt laut tarty 8,76kg, und ich seh nicht, wo hier 1,2 kg eingespart sein sollen.


----------



## kamo-i (22. März 2009)

Danke misanthropia und KAMIkazerider !!! Also von der Stabilität her sollte Sie wir wirklich reichen. Ich denke ich werde Sie mir holen. Vor allem für den Preis und das Gewicht... 

Kann ja dann nochmal berichten.


----------



## kingpin18 (22. März 2009)

Laut diesem --> http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?breve329 <-- Artikel soll Giacomos Atomz Quark 7,7kg  wiegen.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (22. März 2009)

So ein quark ey !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. März 2009)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> So ein quark ey !!!



öhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhööh 

Ich wollte ausserdem mal fragen, was leichte Schläuche angeht, der Maxxis Ultralight wiegt ja 97g.
Gibt es da was leichterres? zb. die Monty?


achja und @ NOS 

ist auf den Silbernen Hole felgen irgendwas drauf?, wenn ja mit was mach ich die am besten ab ? abbeizer?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. März 2009)

kann mal einer nen link zu der waage geben ? fÃ¼r 7â¬ kÃ¶nnte man sich das ja mal gÃ¶nnen ^^


----------



## kingpin18 (22. März 2009)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> kann mal einer nen link zu der waage geben ? für 7 könnte man sich das ja mal gönnen ^^



Die hab ich 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Digital-Waage-An...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

oder dann die andere

http://cgi.ebay.de/40kg-Angelwaage-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kamo-i (23. März 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ausserdem mal fragen, was leichte Schläuche angeht, der Maxxis Ultralight wiegt ja 97g.
> Gibt es da was leichterres? zb. die Monty?



Ohne jetzt zu beurteilen, ob das wirklich was ist...  Aber diese hier werden ja wohl gerade heiß duskutiert. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380578
Hab aber keine Ahnung ob die schon auf dem Markt sind, oder wann Sie kommen...

Ciao.


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. März 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> achja und @ NOS
> 
> ist auf den Silbernen Hole felgen irgendwas drauf?, wenn ja mit was mach ich die am besten ab ? abbeizer?



mmh wenn überhaupt ne dünne Schicht Klarlack... wobei ob sich das lohnt die runter zumachen!?!

am besten wäre Sand-Stahlen... hab noch keine Erfahrung mit Abbeizern gemacht...



zu den Schläuchen... die Monty sind garantiert schwerer. eher in die Richtung normaler Schwalbe (>130g)

aber 97g bzw. 94g für nen Schlauch reicht finde ich auch in Sachen Leichtbau


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. März 2009)

ich müsste noch hinzufügen das es 20" Schläuche sind 

wollte halt nur mal fragen inwiefern sich die Monty light schläuche und der MAxxis Ultralight unterscheiden

ich bin halt nur am überlegen was ich hinten für einen nehme, ich hab nen super fetten Schwalbe mofa Schlauch drin.
suche nur ne Leichterre alternative


@ NOS

das mit dem Lack auf der Felge abmachen

http://koxx.fr/popup.php?lg=fr_FR&pg=gallery&id=HDDB497df3dc02f13

beim Vincent sieht das ziemlich abgeschliffen aus


----------



## MisterLimelight (23. März 2009)

die montyschläuche sind ca. 30gramm schwerer (wie der NOS ja auch schon beantwortet hat). Eine Alternative ist im Vergleich zum Mofaschlauch jeder andere. Ich fahre die Maxxis allerdings mit Felgenband, da die bei Tesa parmanent kaputt gingen. Die Montys hatten bei mir nach drei Monaten immer einen schleichenden Platten. Unter Wasser sah man dann, dass es hunderte kleine Löcher waren (bei 2 Schläuchen).


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. März 2009)

ich fahr die maxxis ultralight mit tesa, hält ohne probleme, es darf einfach echt KEINE scharfe kante vorhanden sein...


----------



## hooliemoolie (23. März 2009)

und mit dem Lack ...
Sandstrahlen ist das schnellste ..aber jenach strahlgut auch das heikelste 
Beizen dauert ewig ...und so en 5L gebinde Beize koste dich auch locker 25 moppen 
und die 5 l brauchste auch schon fast weil die sind nich gelackt sondern gepulvert die meisten zumindest.
Alternative is 120 schelifpapier ...nippel abkleben und 2h arbeit ..hab meine mit 400 nach geschiffen und sieht gut aus. (hätte ich ne waage könnte ich dir auch sagen as es gebracht hat 
wenn ich bei uns in der firma  sehe was 500ml in gramm bei uns auf der waage + Härter + Verdünnung wiegen ..dann kannste bei so nem rahmen locker 100 gramm rausholen denke sogar mehr..


----------



## trialisgeil (23. März 2009)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> und mit dem Lack ...
> Sandstrahlen ist das schnellste ..aber jenach strahlgut auch das heikelste


Lösung: Glasperlenstrahlen 
Hinterlässt ne echt gute Oberfläche...

edit: und is "schonend"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (23. März 2009)

Die Eclipse ultralight Schlauche werden bestimmt nicht in 20" hergestellt. Da habt ihr mal wieder pech gehabt ihr 20 Zoller.


----------



## erwinosius (23. März 2009)

Titan ist die Lösung. 2h Zeit, Bohrer,Dremel,Flex und Feile.....


----------



## KermitB4 (23. März 2009)

@ Erwin: Saubere arbeit! Wie dick ist das Material? Hast du schon die Steifigkeit testen können?

Jetzt noch mit der Polierscheibe drüber und das Teil ist top!

Hast du nochwas von dem Ausgangsmaterial fürn Kermit über?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. März 2009)




----------



## misanthropia (23. März 2009)

erster Blick zum booster: schaut zu dünn für 3 dimensionale Biegung aus. Hast leider nen Denkfehler gemacht. Ist mir auch passiert als ich den aus Carbon ausgeschnitten habe. das Bremsgefühl wird zwar besser aber das bestmögliche ist auch noch nicht raus. 
ansonsten schauts super aus


----------



## KermitB4 (23. März 2009)

Du meinst bei den beiden Dreiecken, oben in der mitte?


----------



## misanthropia (23. März 2009)

ne generell über die gesamte bauteildicke... Ich habe mal ein Berchnungsergebnis angehängt, das die Belastungszonen vom Brakebooster sowie die Verformung bisschen verdeutlicht.


----------



## ecols (23. März 2009)

aber wird der denn jemals SO belastet?

@ erwin:

Good Job! *bestell*


----------



## Trialside (23. März 2009)

Welche Werte hast du für die Kraft verwendet? Hab das mit SolidWorks auch mal probiert aber ich hatte keine Relationen, was ich da für ne Kraft anlege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (24. März 2009)

ich habe glaube ich mit 200Nm pro Seite gerechnet. Dadurch, dass ich die Werte ohnehin nicht richtig bestimmen kann und auch keine realistischen Werte für Handkraft am Zeigefinger  gefunden habe, habe ich einfach einen beliebigen Wert genommen. So konnte ich die Form optimieren und, da es letztendlich nur um Steifigkeit und nicht um Festigkeit geht, habe ich immer nur versucht den maximalen Wert der Deformation weiter zu drücken. Kurz gesagt... ich habe gar nicht genau gewusst was ich hier tue, habe immer was weggeschnitten und neu hinzugefügt und so versucht die größte Deformation zu minimieren. Habs geschafft, brauche nurnoch jemanden der mir den baut. Biete alles, STEP, DWG, IGES, PRo- E  wer auch immer sowas machen kann. Wenn jemand gut ist dann meinetwegen auch von Hand aber ich denke NC müsste schon sein.

P.s: zur Belastung: Ich bi nder Meinung, dass die MOmente NUR so auftreten. Dadurch, dass die Kolben bzw die Kolbenkraft unterhalb des Boosters angreift und das beidseitig, entsteht meiner Meinung nach das Moment und die Verdrehung. Den Rahmen sehe ich deswegen nicht als Widerlager an, weil er ja elastisch nachgibt. Vielleicht schluckt er ein bisschen Moment, aber unter der Wost Case Annahme ignoriere ich das. Die einzige Kritik ist, dass ich eventuell die Abhängigkeiten für die Berechnung falsch gesetzt habe.


----------



## Benzman22 (24. März 2009)

ich könnt dir das ding schon bauen. 

material alu nehm ich mal an. würd mind. F53 (hochfest) nehmen das hab ich auch da.

wenn du mir die dwg und iges schickst kann ich dir ein paar machen. wird allerdings nicht ganz so billig. mit 30-40 euro das stück musst du schon rechnen.

gruß basti


----------



## iller_tiller (24. März 2009)

hast du da nur momente eingebracht?
darüber solltest du dir echt nochmal gedanken machen. ich hoffe auch, das du weißt, das löcher ohne abstellungen oder ähnliches das beschissenste sind, was du einem flächentragwerk antuen kannst. lieber mit der wandstärke runtergehen. 
am ende bleibt auch eine halbwegs gleichmäße spannungsverteilung, wie es halt sein muss. bei mir is das allu mit ner wandstärke von 1mm. berechnet mit catia; die kräfte hab ich leider nicht mehr im kopf, hab glaube mit 150N fingerkraft die resultierenden kräfte und momente ausgerechnet ausgerechnet. wie groß sind eiegntlich deine elemente?

weiss auch nicht, ob das bild der letzte stand ist. kann mir das vlt jemand fräsen? die daten hab ich auch noch da in allen erdenklichen formaten.


----------



## misanthropia (24. März 2009)

"ch hoffe auch, das du weißt, das löcher ohne abstellungen oder ähnliches das beschissenste sind, was du einem flächentragwerk antuen kannst"

ne, weiß ich nicht und verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich bin Fertigungstechniker das ist mir schon zuviel konstruktives Wissen, würde mich aber interessieren. Können die Unterhaltung gerne mal per Pm weiterführen. Ich denke sowas muss hier nicht breitgetreten werden. Dein Booster sieht nur wahnsinnig klobig aus. ICh habe eine maximale dicke von 4mm glaube. Habe mich eben aus fertigungstechnischer sicht für eine plane Konstruktion entschieden... egal würd mich gerne weiter über PM Unterhalten


----------



## erwinosius (24. März 2009)

@kermit: Das Material ist 1,5mm dick. Polieren gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut. Bin mit ner Schleifscheibe drübergegangen.

@misantropia: Nach meiner einfachen Überlegung wird der Booster einfachsterweise einfach auseinander gedrückt. Habe deswegen einigermaßen versucht (nach logischem Denken) den Booster und die Verstrebungen so zu gestalten dass sie diese aufnehmen können.
Ist klar dass dieser Booster nicht das optimalste an Steifigkeit aufbringt. Aber Leichtbau ist ja auch immer mit nem Kompromiss zur Festigkeit/Haltbarkeit verbunden.

@ecols: Mal schaun ob ich demnächst Zeit/Lust hab noch einen zu bauen.


----------



## kamo-i (25. März 2009)

Weiß einer, was die aktuelle 09´er HS-33 wiegt? Also selbstgewogen? Am besten ohne Booster... Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob die, oder die ECHO SL nehmen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. März 2009)

die Echo Sl ist *******, wie schon wer geschrieben hat, schwammiger druckpunkt usw. den Stabilsten eindruck macht sie auch nicht und der Preis ist Kacke.

Ps: du kommst aus Wolfsburg?


----------



## kamo-i (25. März 2009)

D.A.N.K.E. so eine klare Meinung hab ich gern. Dann hole ich mir ruhigen gewissens die hs33. 

Ja, komme aus WOB. Wohn hier aber noch nicht so lang. Bin Mitte/Ende letzten Jahres aufs Trial´n gekommen, nachdem ich mal nen paar in der City beim Rathaus getroffen habe. Bzw. kurz davor einen etwas jüngeren, der mit nem nagelneuen Koxx Hydroxx 2 20" am Bahnhof unterwegs war. Weiß nicht, vll. warst du das ja. Hab ja keine Ahung wie alt du bist...  

Meinte auf jeden das er vom Mototrial aufs Biketrial gekommen ist. Daher hatte der seine HR-Bremse auch links am lenker...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. März 2009)

das war ich^^ hast du icq?


----------



## JP Trialer (25. März 2009)

möse mitja ist 14


ey mitja holland wird PORNO 

vllt. treffen wir ja silvie van der vaart


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. März 2009)

ohjaaaa xD


----------



## dane08 (26. März 2009)

was haltet ihr von löchern in den felgenflanken vom hr? hab jetz fulldisk und möcht noch n bischen was an gewicht rausholen.


----------



## misanthropia (26. März 2009)

totaler quatsch weil du dir für 25g eine teure Felge zerstörst... der effekt ist also gleich null aber du schwächst das Hinterrad. je nachdem wieviel Löcher und wo du die positionierst. alles in allem ist das quatsch, fahren wirst du trotzdem damit können und keinen unterschied merken zu vorher.


----------



## KermitB4 (26. März 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal das hintere Schraubritzel an den Zähnen gelocht. Sowie es die TryAll Schraubritzel beim Jan haben?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. März 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schonmal das hintere Schraubritzel an den Zähnen gelocht. Sowie es die TryAll Schraubritzel beim Jan haben?



Mit den Löchern bringst du quasi ein gefährdeten Querschnitt rein wo eigentlich keiner sein sollte. Daraus folgt das du schon bißl Material zwischen den Löchern haben solltest was bei den hinteren Ritzeln eher nicht der Fall ist. Hab schon paar Ritzel dort hinten brechen sehn und das immer im besagten gefährdeten Querschnitt


----------



## KermitB4 (26. März 2009)

Dann lieber ein Alu-Ritzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. März 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein Alu-Ritzel?



Ich bin mit den Aluritzeln immer gut gefahren von daher ....jaa!!! oder nimmst halt Titan


----------



## KermitB4 (26. März 2009)

Was wiegt das rote Alu-Ritzel mit 12 zähnen?


----------



## Trialside (26. März 2009)

12 bis 13 Gramm


----------



## KermitB4 (27. März 2009)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## locdog (27. März 2009)

bei 15h habe jewals 15 * 4mm gebort, hat satte 4g gebracht


----------



## kamo-i (30. März 2009)

Weiß jemand ob/wo es einen Carbon-Bremshebel für die Magura HS-33 gibt? Oder wenn er nicht extra für die Hs-33 gedacht ist; zumindest einer der passt...  ^^


----------



## Trialside (30. März 2009)

Afaik gibt es keine Carbonhebel für die HS33. Hab noch nie welche gesehen und auch noch keine gefunden. Da ist wohl selber laminieren angesagt...


----------



## kamo-i (30. März 2009)

Wenn das wirklich Fall sein sollte werde ich das tun....  Nagut... Danke. Aber wenn noch einer da was wissen sollte kann er es ja mitteilen...


----------



## florianwagner (30. März 2009)

mal schauen ob in würzburg bald mal welche auftauchen werden...
orakel orakel orakel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (30. März 2009)

Hat dein Echo schon n Carbonoberrohr? =)


----------



## florianwagner (30. März 2009)

ja hats und es hat bereits eine woche dauerfahren in buthiers überlebt.
gaywicht ist jetzt bei 8,7kg


----------



## AcaPulco (30. März 2009)

Ich mach jetz auch leichtbau... 11,4kg


----------



## kamo-i (6. April 2009)

Nur mal zur Info... Habe mir die DOB 26" Magnesium Gabel bei Jan bestellt. 

Wiegt nur selbstgewogen 692 Gramm ! 

...ob Sie dann noch ne Zeit halten wird, wird sich zeigen. Wobei die UK´s ja nicht all zu schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht haben sollen. Mal schauen. 

Wenn Sie sich noch jemand zu dem Preis holen möchte sollte er sich beeilen; Anfang letzte Woche hatte er noch 2 Stück nach meiner... Angegebene Lackschäden waren bei meiner so gut wie nicht vorhanden (also keine, die man sich nach 15min. nicht eh zuzieht... ^^)


----------



## florianwagner (9. April 2009)

kam heut mit der post, is ne 180er scheibe. 97,5gr!!!


----------



## kamo-i (9. April 2009)

mehr input!  ...welche marke? ...woher? ...kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. April 2009)

Aeries?


----------



## jan_hl (9. April 2009)

hatten wir den schon?

http://scrubcomponents.com/html/scrub_components_-_180mm_rotor.html

180 mm
65 gr.
145$


----------



## Trialside (10. April 2009)

Da es gerade um Bremsscheiben geht, hier mal (wieder) eine aus Carbon: 

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=41707

Scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren, wenn man sich mal das Video dazu anschaut...


----------



## konrad (10. April 2009)

video?


----------



## Trialside (10. April 2009)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/videos/carbonrotor.avi


----------



## curry4king (10. April 2009)

genau darum hab ich die disk hinten wieder abgebaut
scheiss belagsspiel


----------



## Trialside (10. April 2009)

Das Quietschen kommt ja von der Scheibe. Aber du hast recht. Bei den Rückwärtssprüngen hört man, wie die Beläge gegen die Zange schlagen...


----------



## florianwagner (10. April 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> mehr input!  ...welche marke? ...woher? ...kosten?



die scheibe hab ich von ebay, alligator Aeries /Cirrus
bremsen ganz ordendlich, kann man nicht meckern, hier der link dazu

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremsscheibe-All...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## florianwagner (10. April 2009)

die carbonscheibe istn alter hut, hatte ich vor jahren mal ans bike gebastelt. macht viel lärm, kennt nur auf und zu und verschleißt die scheibe und die beläge in null komma nichts. das carbon wirkt wie schmirgelpapier und frisst die beläge regelrecht, nach zwei wochen fahren hats mir die scheibe beim fahren einfach zerbröselt. die beläge waren bis aufs metall runtergebremst.


----------



## curry4king (10. April 2009)

gibts eigentlich irgendwas wat du noch nicht aus carbon gebaut hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (23. April 2009)

Auf dem weg in Richtung < 7 kg

*klick*


----------



## florianwagner (23. April 2009)

getunte tune titanachsen mit bronze gleitlager 66gr


----------



## Fabi (24. April 2009)

Ausgleichsbehälterschrauben-Madness:
violette Titanschrauben mit superflachem Kopf


----------



## tha_joe (2. Mai 2009)

Hi Folks, ich hab heute aus meiner Echo Urban Front 26" die Hohlkammer rausgenommen. Bringt 62 Gramm. Ich hätte mit mehr gerechnet, aber immerhin. Gut, Echo ist Antileichtbau, da kann man sich gleich ne TryHole oder eine Trialtech holen, aber ich hatte halt nun mal die Echo da.

Aber daneben hab ich mal schnell auf einen Schlag runde 700 Gramm vernichtet. 
HR: Maxxis zu RubberQueen = - 297 g
VR: Tioga Factory zu SpeedKing 2.3 = - 174 g
Brakebooster weg, Kettenspanner weg, Hohlkammer weg, Titanschrauben rein, und jetzt bei 10,1 kg mit dem CZAR.

Arscheigeil, das Bike scheint nix mehr zu wiegen! Es hat sich gelohnt....


----------



## siede. (2. Mai 2009)

Kettenspanner bei nem _*vertikalen *_Rahmen rausgenommen? Ich meine zu wissen das czar 26" Rahmen alle _*vertikal *_Aufallende haben... Wie geht das denn? Will auch


----------



## Monty98 (2. Mai 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Kettenspanner bei nem horizontalen Rahmen rausgenommen? Ich meine zu wissen das czar 26" Rahmen alle horizontal Aufallende haben... Wie geht das denn? Will auch



ich meine zu wissen, dass du *vertikal *meinst.

joe, hab gesehn du verkaufst den Czar... was fahrst denn jetzt?


----------



## siede. (2. Mai 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ich meine zu wissen, dass du *vertikal *meinst.
> 
> joe, hab gesehn du verkaufst den Czar... was fahrst denn jetzt?



sorry, denkfehler


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. Mai 2009)

@ joe

und in paar wochen machste wieder 279g dran...

HR: RubberQueen zu Maxxis = + 297 g ;-)

ansonsten hört sichs ganz gut an...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht joe , durchstöber nochmal den Leichtbau, oder kermits Fred
da haust du bestimmt nochmal 100 gramm weg ohne groß was zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (3. Mai 2009)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> und in paar wochen machste wieder 279g dran...



Ich glaube eher nicht, es ist nicht die ganz leichte Version mit 850g. Bei der hätte ich doch auch meine Sorgen bei 97kg Fahrergewicht. Es ist eine RubberQueen Testrider, die ist nochmal deutlich schwerer als die Serienversion, hat aber Bomben-Seitenwände. Die werd ich nicht durchschlagen. Gut, ich könnte nochmal ne Menge Gewicht sparen mit der Serienversion, aber ich denke das ist das Risiko zu groß.

Ansonsten wüsste ich grad auf die Schnelle nichts mehr, wo ich noch ohne größere Einbußen sparen könnte. Mein hinteres Laufrad will ich schwer lassen, da geht Stabilität vor.  Gabel könnte ich noch sparen, aber der Stahlschaft von der Forxx ist es mir wert, ich will eigentlich keinen Aluschaft. Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich überall so ziemlich die leichtesten Sachen verbaut, Monty 231 Vorbau, Try All Punching, Maxxis Ultralight Schlauch, geschliffene Try All Kurbeln, Tesa Felgenband, Titanschrauben, MG1 Pedale, gut, ich hab zwei Stahlflex-Leitungen, aber die will ich auch behalten.

Also jetzt bleibt es erstmal so. Hier noch ein Bild, falls jemand ne zündende Idee hat, die 100g bringt, her damit!


----------



## curry4king (3. Mai 2009)

die disk felge in die flanken lochen


----------



## tha_joe (3. Mai 2009)

Obwohl die Hohlkammer schon rausgeflext ist? Glaubst nicht dass das dann sehr grenzwertig ist?


----------



## Icke84 (3. Mai 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Also jetzt bleibt es erstmal so. Hier noch ein Bild, falls jemand ne zündende Idee hat, die 100g bringt, her damit!



nicht ganz 100g, aber 77g sind da scho nah dran.

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10776&category_id=149

musst natürlich wissen ob du käfigpedale magst, könntest auch mg1 mit titanachse nehmen, das wären dann 74g ersparnis gegenüber den jetzigen.

ach und die griffe könntest noch ändern, 
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10443&category_id=132

ich gaube da sparste auch nochma um die 50g, weiß ja nicht was du da jetzt für welche hast.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## trialisgeil (3. Mai 2009)

Griffe sind mir auch als erstes aufgefallen! Oder schwörst du auf die schraubbaren?


----------



## curry4king (3. Mai 2009)

ist doch nur am vr
solange du keine mega gaps wie Eisbein damit machst dann hällt das locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (3. Mai 2009)

Gut, Griffe sind gegen die Standardgriffe getauscht, dann noch die Alu-Kurbelschrauben rein, eine modifizierte Monty Aheadkappe dran, und sonstige Kleinigkeiten wie Unterlagsscheiben entfernen.... tadaaa:





Gut, das ist jetzt nicht die präziseste Waage, aber sie hat dieses Ergebnis 5 mal ausgespuckt, von daher scheint es zu passen. Muss trotzdem nochmal an eine geeichte Waage.

Aber wenn ich denke was da noch alles drin wäre.... leichteres LR hinten, normale RubberQ hinten, Stahlflex weg, TI Pedale.... Kinder Kinder....


----------



## gatto1410 (3. Mai 2009)

@tha joe..na langsam wirds doch..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Mai 2009)

Da ist wohl wer dem Leichtbauwahnsinn verfallen , muahahahahaha 

Löcher deine Felge vorne ruhig, und pfeil sie noch weiter aus . bei 97 kg, kannst du hinten noch was wegpfeilen, hohlkammer aber drinnen lassen. ich wiege jetzt 79 kg, fahre hinten Singlewall und verdammt weit ausgepfeilte löcher, du musst dich halt nur n bisschen zusammen reissen mit so mörder aktionen
bei beiden Laufrädern ALU nippel und konifizierte speichen reindonnern...
und die Verdammt schweren Echo naben (falls du sie drin hast) raus mit dem mist 

Softgriffe rauf, und und und es gibt noch so verdammtviele möglichkeiten^^

Alter, ich könnte dir nen ganzes Buch zusammenschreiben


----------



## Trialside (3. Mai 2009)

Es heißt "feilen", nicht "pfeilen"


----------



## konrad (3. Mai 2009)

@joe:bitte hör auf das bike noch unsicherer zu machen!bei 97kg körpergewicht-und wenn ich mich recht erinnern sind das meiste muskeln-solltest du nicht weiter an der tuning-schraube drehen.10kg reichen völlig aus um entspannt und ermüdungsfrei fahren zu können.
wirklich-lass es!


----------



## DirtMTB (3. Mai 2009)

@tha Joe

Geiles Gerät .. aber reicht die Kettenspannung ohne Spanner? einfach halflink Kette?
so könnte ich auch mal 90gr. sparen..hmm
aber ich würde Konrad zustimmen, Stabilität geht vor


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Mai 2009)

konrad schrieb:


> @joe:bitte hör auf das bike noch unsicherer zu machen!bei 97kg körpergewicht-und wenn ich mich recht erinnern sind das meiste muskeln-solltest du nicht weiter an der tuning-schraube drehen.10kg reichen völlig aus um entspannt und ermüdungsfrei fahren zu können.
> wirklich-lass es!




Das ist so wie bei allen Kraftsportarten. Mann muss alles im Verhältnis sehen. Für einen 100kg Mann fühlt sich ein 10kg Rad leichter an als
es sich z.B. für eine 65 Kg Person anfühlt.


----------



## tha_joe (16. Mai 2009)

Gut, dann ist das was anderes. Dann ist es wirklich zu dünn. Ich hab im VR auch nicht sauber entgratet, und hatte dann recht schnell einen Cut im Schlauch. Von daher, wenn die Echo Felgenbänder so leicht sind, lassen, hast recht!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Mai 2009)

Darf man denn Preis der Ti-Speichen wissen? Ich fahre die gleiche Kombi hinten, aber Disc. Ich komme auf 720 gramm.


----------



## kingpin18 (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. Mai 2009)

Schaut doch mal in diesen Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5933972#post5933972. Vielleicht kennt jemand die Antwort...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Mai 2009)

@kingpin18
Willste mir nicht auch so eine Disc machen? Oder jemand anderes...
Dann schreib ich auch seinen Namen auf mein Bike


----------



## holmar (21. Mai 2009)

geile disc. wenn die selbstgebaut ist hast du meinen vollen respekt


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (21. Mai 2009)

das ist die hier:






mitm schleifbock behandelt...soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat das florianwagner auch mal gemacht


----------



## kingpin18 (21. Mai 2009)

Seit gespannt auf meine SL Hope sowie das ganze Bike.


----------



## florianwagner (26. Mai 2009)

so jetzt kommen mal ein paar teile die ich für den herrn kingpin gemacht habe...

hope bremsbelagsbolzen





hope buchse für bremshebel





rb buchse für bremshebel





singlespeed spacer carbon


----------



## bike 20 (26. Mai 2009)

kingpin hat wohl jetzt ein RB Hebel?


----------



## kingpin18 (26. Mai 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> kingpin hat wohl jetzt ein RB Hebel?



Schon bestimmt seit 3 Monaten nur leider schaft er es nicht ihn zu verbauen.


----------



## bike 20 (26. Mai 2009)

hihihi, schön, schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (27. Mai 2009)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Schon bestimmt seit 3 Monaten nur leider schaft er es nicht ihn zu verbauen.



...da er so oft auf dem rad steht und keine zeit findet an ihm rumzubasteln


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Mai 2009)

auch wenn es ein "Kinder-Fahrrad" ist...  6,66kg 

http://www.tribalzine.com/spip.php?article1042&lang=fr


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Mai 2009)

Die Kurbeln kÃ¶nnen unmÃ¶glich ernst gemeint sein, auch wenn es ein Kinderrad ist!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Mai 2009)

Die ersten 2 Löcher rechts sind Ok. Wweil sie so weit vorne sind ist der Hebel nicht soo extrem. Aber das große hintere ist schon extrem


----------



## TRAILER (27. Mai 2009)

dafür hast du vorne die drehkräfte.


----------



## kingpin18 (27. Mai 2009)

Die andere Kurbel Seite ist erst garnicht verbaut worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (27. Mai 2009)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Die andere Kurbel Seite ist erst garnicht verbaut worden.



zwischen Tretlager und "Sattelrohr" sieht man ein stück vom anfang der Kurbel  sie ist verbaut....

Aber beim Gewicht musste ich kurz schmunzeln.... 6.66 > _*666*_?


----------



## kingpin18 (27. Mai 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> zwischen Tretlager und "Sattelrohr" sieht man ein stück vom anfang der Kurbel  sie ist verbaut....



nie im leben


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. Mai 2009)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Die andere Kurbel Seite ist erst garnicht verbaut worden.



naja, wenn so wäre. wie würdest du dir erklären das die Rechte Kurbel nicht runterhängt?^^

hab auch erst blöd geguckt, wahrscheinlich ist die linke kurbel bloß nicht richtig angebaut , und eine rasterung zu hoch?


----------



## kingpin18 (27. Mai 2009)

na gut auf dem bild sieht man sie


----------



## Trialstriker (27. Mai 2009)

BOA JUNGE 

was hast du mit den kurbeln gemacht, das soll halten. naja ich lass mich mal überraschen. sag mal bescheid wenn die gebrochen sind


----------



## misanthropia (27. Mai 2009)

da hat jemand zuwenig gelesen...


----------



## tha_joe (27. Mai 2009)

Das finde ich schon ein bisschen zu grob, vor allem an einem Kinderbike!  Klar, man kann viel erzählen über neutrale Phasen etc, und dass das Alu von den TryAll Kurbeln zäh ist wie sonstwas. Mag schon sein, aber auch Kinder und Jugendliche können eine ordentliche Kraft aufs Pedal bringen, ich habe mit 11 Jahren zweimal eine Dart Perforated durchgetreten, beim stinknormalen Fahren, danach Ersatz bekommen, dart Beasty Bone, dann war Ruhe. Und ich war froh. Der Antrieb muss einfach passen, sonst ist es rattengefährlich!


----------



## kingpin18 (3. Juni 2009)

160mm


 





 





 

 





 

 





 



180mm


----------



## locdog (3. Juni 2009)

geile gewichts erparnis !!! aber die 3 arme bei der 180 scheibe ist schon zu hart 

ist das eine standart hope plastik leitung mit den anschlussen ?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juni 2009)

@Kingpin

So ne Art Vorstellungskraft was beim Bremsen für Kräfte wirken hast du nicht oder? Ohne Mist aber es gibt Teile da sollte man nix mehr dran machen, weil sie schon leicht wie möglich dimensionert wurden. Manche Leute müssen das scheinbar erst am eigenen Leib spüren bis sie es kapieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja mal eine Ansage!
Man sagt zwar das Alu Schrauben in der disc halten aber vlt. greifst Du besser zu 3xAlu + 3xTi. Nur als Reserve 

Da geht selbst meine Pro in die Knie. Ich glaub ich muss dich mal um ein paar Teile anschnorren.


----------



## konrad (3. Juni 2009)

@MSC-trialer:hast du überhaupt ne vorstellung was für kräfte wirken,wenn mario auf seine krücke steigt?


----------



## konrad (3. Juni 2009)

0


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. Juni 2009)

lol


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juni 2009)

konrad schrieb:


> @MSC-trialer:hast du überhaupt ne vorstellung was für kräfte wirken,wenn mario auf seine krücke steigt?




Ich weiss das beim Mario gar keine Kräft wirken, weil er die meiste Zeit nur auf dem Bike rumsitzt aber es kann ja sein das mal jemand mit seinem Bike fährt der fahren kann und sich dabei mal richtig die Fresse aufreisst.


----------



## konrad (3. Juni 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich weiss das beim Mario gar keine Kräft wirken, weil er die meiste Zeit nur auf dem Bike rumsitzt aber es kann ja sein das mal jemand mit seinem Bike fährt der fahren kann und sich dabei mal richtig die Fresse aufreisst.



jeder fahrer,der bei klarem verstand ist,wird es tunlichst vermeiden,sich auf so eine zusammgeschusterte schüssel zu stellen....und wenn man es doch tut wird man sehr schnell merken,dass man mit diesem teuren hauch von nichts,keine trialaktion starten sollte....


----------



## erwinosius (5. Juni 2009)

besser und leichter:
alt:






und der Neue:





Veränderungen: 
Rollenmaterial jetzt PA und nicht mehr PVC
Rollen jetzt kugelgelagert (vorher PVC direkt auf Alu gelaufen)

durch bisschen Löcher ausfeilen könnte man locker auf <50g kommen. Weiß aber nicht ob das dann noch so stabil ist....Also lass ichs lieber.


----------



## siede. (5. Juni 2009)

ich will auch so nen kettenspanner  Welche dicke hat "Arm"? Normaler Stahl?


----------



## erwinosius (5. Juni 2009)

der Arm ist aus Titan und 3mm dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (5. Juni 2009)

sehr schicker Spanner!


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Juni 2009)




----------



## locdog (17. Juni 2009)

pervers


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Juni 2009)

ein weiterer beweis dafür das das rad nicht fahrbar sein wird....


----------



## konrad (18. Juni 2009)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> ein weiterer beweis dafür das das rad nicht fahrbar sein wird....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Juni 2009)

OMG wenn ich diesen Pfusch hier sehe könnt ich nur kotzen :kotz:

Die Teile sehn so schei$$e aus . Als wenn hier jemand großen Hunger hatte und paar Stücke vom Hebel inklusive Farbe abgebissen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Juni 2009)

Ob es schön ist oder nicht darüber lässt sich natürlich nicht streiten.
Es erinnert mich in erster Linie an ein Buch was ich früher mal hatte, mit tips um rennräder zu tunen etc..
Da wurden dann auch schalthebel abgefeilt und Bremsschellen aus Carbon selbstgebunden.
Die meissten Räder waren irre leicht und sahen sehr interessant aus, sind für den alltagsgebrach aber nicht zu gebrauchen.

Mit dem Aufgebohrten teilen verhält es sich warscheinlich ähnlich wie mit Übertakteten Prozessoren: jeh mehr getuned wird, jeh kürzer ist die Lebensdauer.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Juni 2009)

Mach weiter! Wird sich zeigen was die Zeit überlebt. Bin aber sehr auf das Ergebniss gespannt!!


----------



## toyota200x (18. Juni 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> besser und leichter:
> alt:
> 
> 
> ...




Können wir ein Bild von diesem auf dem Rad? Es sieht großartig aus.
(Can we see a pic of this on the bike? It looks great.)


----------



## ecols (18. Juni 2009)

Du kannst ein paar ältere bilder hier finden: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/75546


----------



## florianwagner (19. Juni 2009)

soo, nachdem sich das alte carbonrohr gelockert hat, weil die klebung schlecht ausgeführt war, hab ich mich entschlossen alles komplett neu zu machen. 
 also hab ich jetzt den rahmen komplett zerlegt und fast das ganze oberrohr herausgeschnitten. danach hab ich ein 60cm rohr eingeklebt. 

gewicht des rahmens jetzt 1700gr. neu wiegt der ca 1950gr.





die rohre werden immer besser, mittlerweile siehts schon recht professionell aus. die kratzer kommen von der montage, warscheinlich werd ich noch mal mit klarlack drüber gehn.





hier kommt später noch ein loch für die bremsleitung rein.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juni 2009)

@ flo

wie fertigst du die rohre?


----------



## gatto1410 (19. Juni 2009)

..rrrrr..herr Flo-dicken respekt..wie wärs denn mal mit ner bildfolge von dieser fertigung?-mich würd es echt mal interessiern..


----------



## iller_tiller (19. Juni 2009)

:kotz:


----------



## misanthropia (19. Juni 2009)

wenn ich richtig verstanden habe wickelt flo das Gelege um ein rohr und dann wiederum saugvließ oder Folie darum. Schaut echt gut aus, vom Handwerklichen Gesichtpunkt. Vom optischen muss ich sagen... gewöhnungsbedürftig und insbesondere der Hinterbau schon eher hässlich. Die Arbeit aber in allen Ehren, ich habe CFK-Bau aufgegeben


----------



## florianwagner (19. Juni 2009)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> :kotz:



nee is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (19. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube es wird sich wieder lockern, da es schon immer Probleme mit der Bauweise Alu Carbon gab. Außerdem hat doch der Rahmen vorher noch eine gewisse Spannung (die notwendig ist), die man auch nicht durch das Warmaushärten rausbekommt und die hast du ja durch das Rauschneiden des Oberrohrs genommen. Wahrscheinlich hast du auch nicht an den Kraftfluss gedach der sich durch den harten Übergang zwischen Alu und Carbon ergibt.
Eine Empfehlung von mir: Versuche einen seichten Übergang zu bekommen in dem du die Rohre am Ende als Kegel ausführst, Steigung klein wählen, dann hast du einen besseren Kraftfluss. Musst nur die Rohre selber Laminieren, schau mal bei www.r-g.de:)


----------



## florianwagner (19. Juni 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig verstanden habe wickelt flo das Gelege um ein rohr und dann wiederum saugvließ oder Folie darum. Schaut echt gut aus, vom Handwerklichen Gesichtpunkt. Vom optischen muss ich sagen... gewöhnungsbedürftig und insbesondere der Hinterbau schon eher hässlich. Die Arbeit aber in allen Ehren, ich habe CFK-Bau aufgegeben



inzwischen mach ich als äuserste schicht schrumpfschlauch. dieser zieht sich beim erwärmen zusammen und press das überschüssige harz heraus und das carbongewebe schön zusammen. das gewebe ist 0,25mm dick, ich habe 5 lagen gemacht. am ende war das fertige rohr 1,30mm dick. also ist das harz/gewebe verhältniss sehr gut. 

ja der hinterbau..... ok, könnt schöner sein...


----------



## florianwagner (19. Juni 2009)

ich glaub da lockert sich nichts mehr, das erste rohr war wirlich besch.. geklebt und hat trotzdem 3 monate gehalten. diesmal hab ich mir wirklich mühe gegeben und sauber gearbeitet.

das oberrohr wird fast nur auf druck und zug belastet. es ist an beiden enden min 5cm tief eingeklebt, bei 300kg/cm2 dürfte die klebestelle genug aushalten. verwendet hab ich uhu endfest 300.


----------



## djinges (19. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen ist mal saubere Handwekskunst 

Ich schätze die stärkeste Belastung kommt auf, wenn Du was auf dem Vorderrad machst und das Oberrohr auf Zug und gleichzeitig auf Biegung belastet wird (es vom Unterrohr nach oben gedrückt wird und dessen Mittelachse S-förmig verworfen wird).

Könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, dass das hält... kannst uns ja mal auf dem Laufenden halten, wie das Teil so standhält.


----------



## franktrial (19. Juni 2009)

5 Lagen ist ein bisschen wenig, und anscheinend hast du dir nicht wirklich einen Laminatplan erstellt, denn das Rohr wird auch auf Torsion belastet. Du solltest noch +/- 45° Faser gegen die Torsion verwenden.Ist das Laminat Symetrisch aufgebaut? Welche Mischung hast du den beim Harz/Härter gewählt?


----------



## gatto1410 (19. Juni 2009)

..iller tiller-mal ball flach..jibt hier ne menge bastler und tüfftler um bikes leichter aber auch stabil zu fahrn..wenn das net dein dein thema is-dann lass es..Flo-weiter so-klingt bisser gut und nachvollziehbar..


----------



## florianwagner (19. Juni 2009)

franktrial schrieb:


> 5 Lagen ist ein bisschen wenig, und anscheinend hast du dir nicht wirklich einen Laminatplan erstellt, denn das Rohr wird auch auf Torsion belastet. Du solltest noch +/- 45° Faser gegen die Torsion verwenden.Ist das Laminat Symetrisch aufgebaut? Welche Mischung hast du den beim Harz/Härter gewählt?



laminatplan, son humbug. das isn stinknormales rohr. auf torsion wird das oberrohr nicht so stark belastet, deshalb hab ich den carbonschlauch weggelassen. harz misch ich immer 2/1 so wies auf den dosen steht. das laminat ist hochwertigst aufgebaut aus einem stück stramm gewickelt und dann mit heißem schrumpfschlauch zusammengepresst. da ist keine einzige luftblase (jetzt hätt ich fast lustblase geschrieben) drin. ich hab davor ein jahr lang ein adamant mit carbonrohr gefahren, da sind dann die bremsaufnahmen kaputtgegangen. sonst würd ich denn vielleicht heut noch fahren. 

das man sich in deutschland immer rechtfertigen muss wenn was nicht bis auf den letzten mückenschiss berrechnet ist. schaiß drauf wenns rohr irgendwann platzt. dann hau ich den rahmen aufn müll und es kommt ein neuer.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (19. Juni 2009)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..iller tiller- ..wenn das net dein dein thema is-dann lass es...



ECHT MAL!  rotzer...


----------



## curry4king (19. Juni 2009)

das liegt eher an den ganzen theoretikern....haut einfach ab aus diesem Thread

außerdem wenns nicht halten söllte weiss er vill was er beim nächsten mal anders machen söllte und es  muss ja auch irgendwie mal ausgefallende leichtbau sachen geben stecktuning kann jeder^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (19. Juni 2009)

florianwagner schrieb:


> das man sich in deutschland immer rechtfertigen muss wenn was nicht bis auf den letzten mückenschiss berrechnet ist. schaiß drauf wenns rohr irgendwann platzt. dann hau ich den rahmen aufn müll und es kommt ein neuer.



Ich finde Leichtbau eigentlich ja totlangweilig, aber bei Flo ist das so kompromisslos, dass es schon wieder interessant ist. Genauso wie Fernsehen langweilig ist, aber MacGyver trotzdem cool ist. Weiter so!

Flo, wann gehen wir fahrradfahren? Und wo?


----------



## -OX- (20. Juni 2009)

@Flo 

Lass sie doch !

Schau einfach wie die Leute sich dir gegenüber verhalten.
(in dem Fall schreibenderweise) 

Da erkennt man schon ganz gut, wer nur provozieren will und wer sich echt mit DIR austauschen will.

bitte mach weiter und tu es hier kund


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. Juni 2009)

Find ich auch, immer diese Theoretik Nazis


----------



## iller_tiller (20. Juni 2009)

wenn hier schon sich hier jederzu seinem kopfkino äußert, werde ich das wohl auch mal machen dürfen.
wär auch zur abwechslung eine meinung von jemandem, der halbwegs ahnung hat.


----------



## TRAILER (20. Juni 2009)

ich werd gleich nen paar kaputte teile zerbohren und rein stellen. und es den löwen zum frass vor werfen.


----------



## franktrial (21. Juni 2009)

@flo
eigentlich wollte ich bloß ein tip geben, weil ich mich mit dem thema auch befasse. finde das doch super das du mit kohlefaserverbund arbeitest, selber laminieren ist schon eine kunst für sich. finde bloß komisch das man hier nichts theoretisches dazu sagen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardbike85 (21. Juni 2009)

sagen schon nur nicht immer so theoretiker mäßig...aus fehlern lernt man...
ich find das klasse mit dem carbonrohr (kohlefaserverbindzylinder)...
immer weiter so"daumen hoch"


----------



## hardbike85 (21. Juni 2009)

sorry verbund


----------



## locdog (21. Juni 2009)

also normal haben solche rochre etwa 0,8mm und wen dar CFK rohr satte 1,5mm brauch man sich nur gedanken wegen der kelbung zu machen. ich finds geil. "bissel" arbeit und man hat nen leichten und UNIKATEN rahmen.


----------



## misanthropia (21. Juni 2009)

...nicht so theoretiker- mäßig.. wenn ich das schon lese. Mit eimem durchdachten Plan spart man sich Zeit und wenn man sich fachbezogen unterhält, ist es halt theoretisch und für Außenstehe auch teils unverständlich. 
Theorie gehört dazu und auf berechneten Rahmen fahren die Meißten. Und wenn jemand offensichtlich den Ast abschneidet, auf dem er sitzt, dann ist es okay ihn darauf anzusprechen und auf mögliche Folgen hinzuweisen. Es kann zB auch enifach ein denkfehler dahinter liegen, wie beim Tuning meiner Bremse. Es kann aber auch alles gut gehen. ich werde mal Kingpins Fahrrad fahren und mir mein eigenes Bild machen.
Und auch die CFK Fertigung kann man hier durchaus diskutieren. Es ist ja ein Leichtbau- thread und nicht ein "leichtbau- Bilder" thread ohne Kommentare. Hier gehören auch technische Unterhaltungen hin und insbesondere die Fertigung von CFK- Rohren ist ein wichtiges thema. Flo hat ein sehr gutes System erprobt und weiterentwickelt, zum Glück erzählt er davon. Wenn jemand keine Lust auf Theorie hat, auch wenn die Unterrhaltung sich gerade darum dreht, dann sollte er viellecht den Thread wechseln. Wenn jemand einfac nur seine Bilder posten möchte ohne Kritik dafür zu ernten, dann kann man vielleicht eine derartige Notiz hinterlassen.


----------



## locdog (21. Juni 2009)

ja schon und gut aber was bringt einem ein "plan" wen man sich NUR nen ROHR laminieren will. da kann NUR das gewabe (gramatur/gepflacht) und die dicke beeinfulst werden. dazu brauch man keinen plan wie bei z.B. eckverbindungen wo man genau die zugeschnitenen teile in einer gewissen ordnung einlaminieren mus.


----------



## ecols (21. Juni 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ...nicht so theoretiker- mäßig.. wenn ich das schon lese. Mit eimem durchdachten Plan spart man sich Zeit und wenn man sich fachbezogen unterhält, ist es halt theoretisch und für Außenstehe auch teils unverständlich.
> Theorie gehört dazu und auf berechneten Rahmen fahren die Meißten. Und wenn jemand offensichtlich den Ast abschneidet, auf dem er sitzt, dann ist es okay ihn darauf anzusprechen und auf mögliche Folgen hinzuweisen. Es kann zB auch enifach ein denkfehler dahinter liegen, wie beim Tuning meiner Bremse. Es kann aber auch alles gut gehen. ich werde mal Kingpins Fahrrad fahren und mir mein eigenes Bild machen.
> Und auch die CFK Fertigung kann man hier durchaus diskutieren. Es ist ja ein Leichtbau- thread und nicht ein "leichtbau- Bilder" thread ohne Kommentare. Hier gehören auch technische Unterhaltungen hin und insbesondere die Fertigung von CFK- Rohren ist ein wichtiges thema. Flo hat ein sehr gutes System erprobt und weiterentwickelt, zum Glück erzählt er davon. Wenn jemand keine Lust auf Theorie hat, auch wenn die Unterrhaltung sich gerade darum dreht, dann sollte er viellecht den Thread wechseln. Wenn jemand einfac nur seine Bilder posten möchte ohne Kritik dafür zu ernten, dann kann man vielleicht eine derartige Notiz hinterlassen.


----------



## franktrial (22. Juni 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> ja schon und gut aber was bringt einem ein "plan" wen man sich NUR nen ROHR laminieren will. da kann NUR das gewabe (gramatur/gepflacht) und die dicke beeinfulst werden. dazu brauch man keinen plan wie bei z.B. eckverbindungen wo man genau die zugeschnitenen teile in einer gewissen ordnung einlaminieren mus.



So ein Plan ist nicht schlecht, auch wenn es nur ein Rohr ist. Schließlich muss man sich schon etwas gedanken darüber machen wie man die Lagen legt und nicht einfach drauf los laminieren. Dort muss auf Symetrie geachtet werden, weil sich sonst das Rohr in der Aushärtung verzieht. Nehme ich Stränge oder Matten? Welchen Fasertyp (T700 usw.)? Kohlefaser ist nicht unbedingt ein Werkstoff mit dem man viel rumexperimentiert, das ist einfach zu teuer.


----------



## florianwagner (23. Juni 2009)

so hab hier n paar carbonspacer gemacht. häuptsächlich für 1 1/8 vorbauten und für singlespeed naben.


----------



## florianwagner (23. Juni 2009)

franktrial schrieb:


> So ein Plan ist nicht schlecht, auch wenn es nur ein Rohr ist. Schließlich muss man sich schon etwas gedanken darüber machen wie man die Lagen legt und nicht einfach drauf los laminieren. Dort muss auf Symetrie geachtet werden, weil sich sonst das Rohr in der Aushärtung verzieht. Nehme ich Stränge oder Matten? Welchen Fasertyp (T700 usw.)? Kohlefaser ist nicht unbedingt ein Werkstoff mit dem man viel rumexperimentiert, das ist einfach zu teuer.



also ich hab mir vorher natürlich gedanken machen müssen welchen durchmesser das rohr hat und wie dick die wandstärke ist. dann noch den umfang ausrechnen und das gewebe in der richtigen länge zuschneiden. in meinem fall ca. 9cm x 5 = wandstärke von 1,25mm.
dann die matte gut mit harz tränken und auf den rohling wickeln. schrumpfschlauch drauf und erhitzen. überschüssiges harz wird rausgepresst. fertig. 
nach n paar stunden ist das rohr hart und ich kanns aus der form nehmen. das carbon verzieht sich übrigens nicht beim aushärten, die form verhindert das. teuer ist es auch nicht wenn man reststücke über ebay kauft. 
am anfang wirft man das ein oder andere teil natürlich wieder in die ecke, weils nicht geklappt hat. das ist normal und kein problem. einfach weiter probieren und draus lernen.


----------



## florianwagner (23. Juni 2009)

auf anraten von herrn nos-trial werd ich diese woche noch mal n satz tretlager spacer machen. die goldenen dinger sind damit gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (24. Juni 2009)

noch ein Tip:Wenn du nur Stränge nimmst kannst du nochmal Gewicht sparen, weil die Matten mehr Harz aufnehmen. Hast du eigentlich schon einmal Prepegs ausprobiert?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Juli 2009)

Montag wollt ich mal wieder was Basteln gehen.
Hab da noch ein paar Fragen:

Wie bekomm ich das Fenster Sauber in das Steuerrohr? (Fahre DOB)
Wie groß sollte es Max. werden?/Ersparniss

Was bringt das Beschneiden von einem Sticky?(Erfahrung)
Will jetzt das Maximale aus dem Rad holen. So langsam muss mal was kommen.
Werde dann auch Ausfürhlich Berichten mit Bildern.
Jetziger stand der Dinge ist 8360 gr.


----------



## *Sickboy* (18. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, waren es bei dem Sticky knapp 50gramm pro Reifen (die einzelnen Noppen an der Seite jeweils entfernt, die doppelten drangelassen).

Erfahrung: 
geht schnell mit einem Teppichmesser oder scharfer Kneifzange, sieht optisch sehr gut aus, spart Gewicht und kostet nichts. 
Allerdings nutzt sich der Reifen schneller ab.

Weiss nicht ob ich es beim nächsten Reifen wieder machen werde.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Juli 2009)

das mit dem Reifen stollen beschneiden werd ich bei einem Sticky niewieder machen, nach einem monat war nichts mehr vom profil zu sehen (abgefahren)

Mit der Steuerrohrausfräsung würde ich aufpassen, da es sein kann das das beim Dob alles sehr dünnwändig ist und es dann einreißen kann wenn du es zu groß machst.
und dann hast du nen problem^^ bei kermits Zoo war das möglich da an dem Steuerrohr sehr dickes material ist




ich würde dir raten mal tief in die Tasche zu greifen, und dir leichtere parts kaufst
und natürlich auch leichterre Schrauben , falls die nicht schon drann sind


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Juli 2009)

Meine Felge 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8e3v-k-jpg.html

ich will was dazu hören, lasst euch ruhig aus....
einen schönheitspreis wird sie nicht gewinnen, ziel war, die Löcher so groß wie möglich zu machen und natürlich das Gewicht... Ob sie nun hält ist ne anderre Sache, auch nur zweitrangig

mühsam mit einer feinen feile aufgefeilt (Halbe Stunde pro loch)
in den umliegenden baumärken gibt es leider keine h1 feilen (grob


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juli 2009)

ich glaub, der felge kannst schon mal ein loch buddeln... 

ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist arg grenzwertig. ich glaub die hält nicht durch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Meine Felge
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8e3v-k-jpg.html





Das Teil bekommst Du wahrscheinlich nichtmal eingespeicht, Felgenband oder Tesa wird auch nirgend mehr halten
Nichts gegen dich, aber das ist echt zu geil.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Juli 2009)

dochdoch, das geht schon, die Felge die ich vorher hatte war eigentlich fast genauso
hmm, wieso sollte ich das nicht eingespeicht bekommen ?

martin was benutzt du denn für ein Tesafilm? ich sehe an den Stegen genug platz

hat niemand gesagt das sie lange halten soll, und das grab ist schon gebuddelt 
 3-4 monate wird sie bestimmt schon mitmachen


----------



## siede. (18. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> hmm, wieso sollte ich das nicht eingespeicht bekommen ?


Weil die schon beim spannen der Speichen reißt... du hast es wirklich übertrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (18. Juli 2009)

also die die seiten kammer sind auch angefeilt, ich sehe es auch nicht gut fur die felge


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Juli 2009)

naja, wir werden sehen, probieren geht über studieren , nech^^
zu Onkel Sebos SchweizerkäseHobel sahs auch ziemlich aussichtslos aus...
Ich dachte anfangs, da bricht doch alles irgendwie weg..

Sinn der Aktion war halt ein wenig zu experimentieren, habe die Felge von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen, ich weiß das es Material verschwendung war... aber einen versuch ist es wert !

meine nächste Felge lass ich dann wieder Ordnungsgemäß von Nos-Trialer tunen


----------



## Sebastian G (18. Juli 2009)

Ich würde jetzt noch ein par Löcher in die felgenflanke bohren


----------



## erwinosius (19. Juli 2009)

neee, is doch logisch. Das eine Gramm ist das Klebeband dass du zum aufhängen an der Waage brauchst..
gruß
erwin


----------



## Monty98 (19. Juli 2009)

wie wärs mit über 100g weniger? HR-Maxxis mit Monty ersetzen.


----------



## duro e (19. Juli 2009)

pedalen kann man gegen leichtere vielleicht ersetzten , weil mit käfig pedalen holt man da noch was raus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (19. Juli 2009)

so,mal ohne bild...aber ick wills mal mitteilen: mein DaRk-GrAuEr-HoRsT (26") is nun auf 9,16kg runter..neuer steuersatz liegt auch schon hier rum zum einbau....des alles nur mal so..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juli 2009)

was haste gemacht ? interressiert mich mal, 300 gramm ist ne menge!


----------



## gatto1410 (19. Juli 2009)

..da noch in der krabbelgruppe und weite und höhe für mich eh nie zählen werdn,sondern eher flüssiger style-mal zur probe die rubber queen gegn racing ralph getauscht-am HR..flanken sind ebenso dick und stabil..profil is zwar deutlich geringer,aber da eh mehr street is das eh nebensache..und wer nur redet und nix probiert,der kommt eh net weiter---mal an nen paar-"ick lese viel und google"viel kandidaten..also velpke-ick versuch des einfach mal..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juli 2009)

wenn du nur streetest kannst du auchn slick fahren


----------



## curry4king (20. Juli 2009)

[URL=http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=20.07AHgsPSYGcjHZ5xw.JPG]
	

[/URL]


----------



## koxxfan (21. Juli 2009)

Rockman Kortz Superlight 26" 7,89kg

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Le-Rockman-Kortz-Superlight&lang=fr


----------



## duro e (21. Juli 2009)

das sieht ja mal lecker aus


----------



## Icke84 (21. Juli 2009)

hi,

wollt mal fragen ob jemand die sapim laser/dt revolution am hinterrad fährt?
oder ob die doch zu dünn sind und ich lieber die sapim race nehmen sollte.
hat mal jemand nen unterschied zwischen schwarz und silber gewogen?

hab gerade die sapim leader. da würde ich zur sapim laser pro laufrad ca. 64gr. sparen

messerspeichen sind mir zu teuer.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juli 2009)

die messerspeichen sind ja nicht mal leichter als die DT revolution. Oder nicht? Auch die Sapim laser scheinen schwerer zu sein als die Revolution.


----------



## Icke84 (21. Juli 2009)

weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber trotzdem leichter als die leader 

tut ja auch nichts zur sache, weil zu teuer. also sacht mir ob die mit 1,5mm verjüngung gehen oder es doch lieber 1,8mm sein sollten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juli 2009)

die dt revolution sind die leichtesten Stahlspeichen mit besten Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Ich kenn nur noch Titanspeichen die leichter sind, kosten aber auch sau viel.
Keine Ahnung woher der Sapim hype gekommen ist aber die Sapim sind alle teurer und schwerer als die Revolution

mit 1.5mm sind die schon spürbar schwammiger als die comp die ich früher gefahren bin. Oder ich bilde mir das nur ein.
Wenn man neu einspeicht dauert es ja paar Tage bis sich die Speichen setzten. Daher denkt man die ersten Tage das sie schwammiger sind als sie tatsächlich sind. Aber egal, man gewöhnt sich dran und gut is.

#nochmal edit
Ich würd die revolution nehmen, mit Alunippeln. Fahren mehrere Leute hier und gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## koxxfan (21. Juli 2009)

nimm die 1,8 die 1,5er sind zu dünn fürs HR


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Juli 2009)

soweit ich weiß werden die messerspeichen aus den 1.5 gemacht!? 
ich selber fahre mitlerweile die 1.5 vorne und hinten und sie halten!


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Juli 2009)

dito. 1,5 vorn und hinten, aber nur auf der nicht-disc und nicht-antriebs seite, da sind sicherheitshalber 1,8er drin


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Juli 2009)

koxxfan schrieb:


> Rockman Kortz Superlight 26" 7,89kg
> 
> http://www.tribalzine.com/?Le-Rockman-Kortz-Superlight&lang=fr



mensch, gerade nochmal glück gehabt... die waage kann nur bis 10kg


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Juli 2009)

hat wer ne ahnung wo ich ein Rotes fouriers Ritzel herbekomme?
und konifizierte speichen für ein 20" laufrad vorn?


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Juli 2009)

http://www.fouriers.de/
wo sonst?! gab´s auch mal bei monty-bikes im shop, schließlich ist´s serienmäßig am kamel (?). Meins sieht nach 15 Monaten arg mitgenommen aus.


----------



## locdog (22. Juli 2009)

schon seit 14 jahren und 9 jahren trial. ONLY DT REVO 1,8*1,5  am VR und HR ja gut 1-2 jahre mahl ohne aber trotzdem und das mit uber 80 kilo 
bis jetzt nur zwei gebrochen, eine am kopf (meine schuld, unruhe im speichenspiel)
das zweite vor ne woche beim kick. in der mitte hat aber schon vorher was vom strein abbekommen.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Juli 2009)

welche würdest du mir fürs 20" laufrad vorne empfehlen?
vielleicht n link von ner seite? bzw shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (24. Juli 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich weiss das beim Mario gar keine Kräft wirken, weil er die meiste Zeit nur auf dem Bike rumsitzt aber es kann ja sein das mal jemand mit seinem Bike fährt der fahren kann und sich dabei mal richtig die Fresse aufreisst.



und ich hab mich extra zurückgehalten


----------



## ecols (24. Juli 2009)

Ich poste es mal absichtlich nicht in den Nu Stuff Thread. 

Das heir dürfte für den einen oder anderen kompromisslosen Leichtbauer eine willkommene Bastelbasis sein:





Bei den Modellen ohne Titanachse (gut 50g schwerer) ist der Versand auch inklusive.

Brand: Wellgo/TACC
Model: WR-1/TS-2  Year: 
 Color: Black/Silver/Golden
Material: Aluminium body + Titanium alloy spindle
Specification: 9/16"
Weight: 170g/pair(Ti spindle)


----------



## curry4king (24. Juli 2009)

kostet?


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Juli 2009)

kleine trittfläche!!! sieht unbequem und nach wenig halt aus


----------



## duro e (24. Juli 2009)

ich denke mal um die 200 aufwärts , gewicht ist ja schon sehr krass . aber sehen auch nach fußschmerzen aus auf dauer und nach nicht so viel grip , aber wie gesagt manche können sich bestimmt was draus basteln.


----------



## cmd (24. Juli 2009)

wer lesen kann ist wieder klar im vorteil.
wie kommst du auf 200,- aufwÃ¤rts? das sind wellgo's, die kosten 60,-â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (25. Juli 2009)

heut mal fleißig gewesen..steuersatz alt gegen neu..






..und nun was für einige unverständliches-da rostvorprogrammiert-aussenhülle meiner bremsen entfernt..ja,es rostet,aber das passt zu meinem style und 13g sind 13g..


----------



## erwinosius (25. Juli 2009)

einfach paar Gramm Öl drauf. Dann rostets auch nicht so schnell/arg.
Wer leichtbauen will muss eben auch konsequent sein


----------



## gatto1410 (25. Juli 2009)

ja,des dacht ick mir auch schon mit dem öl,aber solls doch rosten-schadet dem zug ja nicht..und da hier niemand auf schicke bikes schaut,mach ick halt ne ratte aus meinem-schlichtes und rostiges design,fahrbar und trotz allem nur bestes verbaut..thx erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2009)

Wo liegt dein Bike jetzt gatto1410 ?
Der Steuersatz ist ein Lecker Teil muss ich ja sagen.
Hast ja nicht mehr weit bis 9 Kilo, oder?


----------



## gatto1410 (25. Juli 2009)

ja,kratze schon drann..nur is die queen in 2.2 grad net lieferbar..wenn die kommt..ola..geb ick een aus..9kg..und das mit nem darkhorst..aber echt-dei umbau gefällt mir sehr..hätt ick auch mal so doku bei mir machen müssen..greetz


----------



## hardbike85 (25. Juli 2009)

wollte malmeinen breakbooster posten villeicht gefällt er ja


----------



## echo trialer (25. Juli 2009)

gewicht ??


----------



## hardbike85 (25. Juli 2009)

genau weiss ich es nicht aber so um die 20 g


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juli 2009)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..nur is die queen in 2.2 grad net lieferbar..



Ich glaube bei uns im Laden haben wir gestern welche Bestellt und die sollten Lieferbar sein meinte der typ am Telefon.

Guck sonst halt mal bei Hartje falls du Händler bist/kennst.
Oer mail mich an dann übernehm ich das für dich


----------



## gatto1410 (26. Juli 2009)

@jp..hartje hat die zur zeit och net..ja,bin händler..trotzdem danke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2009)

basti vll. mal nokons testen? Sollen die nicht deutlich leichter sein als konventionelle hüllen?


----------



## Icke84 (26. Juli 2009)

das hatte ich auch schon überlegt nico. aber hab ma geguckt, die nokons sollen 39g pro metter wiegen, hab mal nen jagwire zug gewogen und der wiegt 40g pro meter.

falls ich also alles richtig gewogen hab, dürfte das doch nicht viel leichter sein.


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2009)

jagwire ist aber nicht gerade der standartzug/hülle den man normalerweise mitgeliefert bekommt.


----------



## 221pr`v (27. Juli 2009)

Außerdem ist der Nokon-bremszug doch steifer, was meiner meinung nach einen festeren Bremspunkt ergibt, oder?


----------



## 221pr`v (27. Juli 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Die Hülle ziehst du ab aber das "Gummigedöhns" bei der V-Brake lässt du dran? Die Logik blick ich nicht...


----------



## tha_joe (28. Juli 2009)

Dann wollen wir mal sehen, was sich damit Hübsches bauen lässt!


----------



## duro e (1. August 2009)

hier mal ne andere art von new stuff , normaler weise echo urban vr felge , hab jedes 2te loch eckig gefeilt und die wölbung etwas abgeflacht an den eckigen löchern , etwas leichter als vorher . ging mir aber eig nur mal um den zeitvertreib (weil ich grad aufgrund einer verletzung lahmgelegt bin) und ich wollt mal was haben , was glaub ich noch keiner so hat . 



gruß alex


----------



## trialco (1. August 2009)

sehr cool - wie lang hast gebraucht


----------



## duro e (1. August 2009)

knappe 13std , natürlich verteilt auf paar tage , hab auch leider nur eine kleine dreicksfeile gehabt mit der man sonst nur holz bearbeitet . naja und das eloxal ist schön mit ner schmirgelpapier bestücken feile runter geschmirgelt worden , hat aber auch gedauert . wollt halt mal was gutes tun und nicht nur vorm rechner sitzen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialco (1. August 2009)

jo cool - das resultat kann sich sehen lassen - hah probier mal alle scrubs staffeln durchzukuken - oder irgendne andere serie - isn total toller zeitvertreib wenn man nix machen kann


----------



## T.K.O. (1. August 2009)

..kannst du bitte mal paar detailfotos reinstelln?-danke..sieht schick aus..


----------



## duro e (1. August 2009)

hier ein detail bild für dich , hab im album noch paar andere . 




so gannnz gannz kleine stellen sind noch nich so perfekt aber das ist schon vollkommen ausreichend so , wird bald eh eingespeicht und geflext , dann erscheint  die felge ganz  anders .

guß alex


----------



## T.K.O. (1. August 2009)

..muss ja mal sagen-coole idee und sauber umgesetzt..gefällt mir sehr..glaube daraus mach ich auch was bei meiner aufgefeilten tryall felge..echt schick..


----------



## duro e (1. August 2009)

erst sollte jedes eckig werden , dafür war ich zu faul.
aufgrund von kratzern auf der wölbung kam die idee diese vom eloxal zu befreien .
 irgendwie hab ich immer weiter geschmirgelt und gefeilt ohne echtes konzept und dann kam das bei raus am ende.


----------



## T.K.O. (1. August 2009)

..na ich hab jedes loch eckig gefeilt bei der tryall hohlkammer(siehe profilbild am HR)..na mal sehn,was ich aus deiner vorlage noch mache..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (2. August 2009)

..tryall hole für hinten,neue naben,alu nippel,2.0-1.8 speichen,.......nächtes wochende is alles verbaut..mein dark horst dann bei 9kg..bissl noch im kopf,aber das verrate ich noch nicht..


----------



## Icke84 (2. August 2009)

hab ja heute mit TKO etwas gebastelt und mein rad is jetzt bei 9,41kg





eigentlich hatte ich noch vor dieses jahr auf die 9kg zu kommen.

um das zu schaffe meine überlegungen:

tryall hole hinten (jetzt normale tryall) - ca.70g ersparnis
trialtechfelge square vorne (jetzt normale tryall) - ca. 40g ersparnis
mg1-ti (jetzt ohne ti achse) - ca. 65g ersparnis
echo tr brakebooster (jetzt irgend nen horse power) - ca. 30g ersparnis

das sind so die größten sachen, mehr fällt mir gerade nich ein. titaninnenlager fällt aus, zu teuer.

der monty lenker soll ja wohl doch 295gr. wiegen und nich die 265? die drauf stehen. da würde vielleicht noch was gehen mit nem 260gr. schweren.

werd mal ne liste mit den verbauten teilen fertig machen, aber denke dabei wirds erstma bleiben.


----------



## Icke84 (3. August 2009)

wie gesagt, hier mal eine Aufstellung meiner Verbauten teile.






-ich weiß das ich am vorbau noch ne menge sparen kann, aber dafür gefällt er mir zu sehr und war auch zu teuer 

- moutainking in supersonic kommt die woche (ersparnis 160g)


gruß
Marcus


----------



## Hoffes (3. August 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, hier mal eine Aufstellung meiner Verbauten teile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst ja deine felge die holkammer rausflexen und die speichen nach ausen versetzen und noch die löcher größer machen ist leichter wie ne try hole


----------



## locdog (4. August 2009)

genau, hohlkammer raus, speichen versetzen braucht man nicht und die 100g sind weg, die 50E nicht


----------



## hardbike85 (4. August 2009)

wenn ihr es so leicht haben wollte fahrt doch ne spengle...


----------



## echo trialer (4. August 2009)

wenn ihr es so leicht haben wollt warum hört ihr nicht gelich auf ????


----------



## duro e (4. August 2009)

ich würd eventuell auch mal leichte luftige klamotten anziehen , denken manche ja nicht aber in jeans oder so , die wiegt auch viel mehr als ne jogging hose oder ne kurze hose . son dirt helm wiegt auch mal gern 300g mehr als nen cc helm . hab mir auch nen neuen helm bestellt . da kann man auch gewicht dick rausholen .


----------



## T.K.O. (4. August 2009)

@duro-helm gebastelt?-na den mag ich mal sehn..hoffe du weisst wozu nen helm erschaffen wurde..is nicht nur kopfschmuck..


----------



## duro e (4. August 2009)

hab keinen gebastelt sondern einen bestellt ,. les mal richtig hehe . hab son alten halbschalen dirt helm von oneal und mir jetzt nen schönen uves bestellt . bin gespannt wie sich das anfühlt so . viel leichter und luftiger auf jeden fall .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (4. August 2009)

..ok-hat ich falsch gelesen..tzorrie


----------



## locdog (4. August 2009)

was die klamoten angehen,,,,da gibt es grawirende unterschiede.
ich bin eigentlich immer mit so shorts unterwergs die etwas mehr aushalten. eigentlich elastisch aber doch nicht wirklich. doch jetzt letztens hab ich so eben bei ne alte niketreningshose angezogen, die ist super dunn und weit wie fur 150 kilo "gangsterstyle" das ich wen ich auf dem hinterrad stand denn nicht gesehen habe.....aaaabbbeeeerrrr alles ging hoher...selbst nen trerter aus einer umdrehung ging von 120 auf 130 (http://img43.imageshack.us/i/p1230136.jpg/)  ! ich war sowa von erbluft.....also, ein bishien von gilles abgucken schadet nicht. im winter und wen es kuhler ist, ist nen strampelanzug pflicht  (BRUBECK - polnische system unterwashe hergestelt nach nem schweizer patent, geheimtipp und gunstig 10-25E)


----------



## ecols (5. August 2009)

würdest du nackt 1,50 schaffen?


----------



## echo trialer (5. August 2009)




----------



## curry4king (5. August 2009)

aber beim nach hinten lehnen dann nicht den schlumpf beim treter im Booster einklemmen :-D


----------



## duro e (5. August 2009)

@ curry4king      
wieso was einklemmen , die meisten fahren doch keinen booster WEIL ZU SCHWER xd .


----------



## locdog (5. August 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> würdest du nackt 1,50 schaffen?



den Tipp hat schon meine freunding gegeben 
aaaaber schon mit der Hose auf dem bild pendeln die eier wie verruck, und dann noch bein hoch ziehen gegen das HR....mach nicht wirklich spass


----------



## ecols (5. August 2009)

dagegen hilft ein Eisbeutel vor jedem BigMove.


----------



## locdog (6. August 2009)

eher sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (6. August 2009)

die streben sind stabil genug da kann man noch ein paar löcher reinbohren


----------



## florianwagner (6. August 2009)

ist das n kompressions string?


----------



## holmar (6. August 2009)

jap. quasi ein pushup sting


----------



## florianwagner (16. September 2009)

befindet sich gerade in der testphase, gewicht 17gr. der orginal 4fingerhebel wiegt 28gr.
leider ist das foto recht bescheiden geworden, wenn ich zeit hab mach ich noch mal n gescheites.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. September 2009)

sieht extrem professionell aus


----------



## erwinosius (17. September 2009)

Sehr schön geworden.
Haben will...
Ich denke wenn der hält, dann kannst du bald in die Massenproduktion gehen...
ICH LIEBE CARBON....
Ist das die original Form vom 4 Finger Hebel, oder hast du selber ne Form gebastelt?
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (17. September 2009)

hab selbst eine gebastelt. die form ist schon an den orginal 4 finger hebel angelehnt, wobei ich eigentlich jede erdenkliche form machen könnte.


----------



## Monty98 (17. September 2009)

florianwagner schrieb:


> befindet sich gerade in der testphase, gewicht 17gr. der orginal 4fingerhebel wiegt 28gr.
> leider ist das foto recht bescheiden geworden, wenn ich zeit hab mach ich noch mal n gescheites.



wow!

der 4-Finger Hebel wiegt satte 80g
der 3-Finger CNC hat so um die 30g


----------



## dane08 (18. September 2009)

taugen die 20er hr felgen von dob was?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (19. September 2009)

tja flo, sau geil geworden... dann brauchste jetzt mal s passende rad zum dranschrauben ;-)

grüße


----------



## dane08 (20. September 2009)

ich fahr fulldisk also wäre das kein problem.
ich will hinten nur ma was leichteres und frage mich obs mehr sinn macht ne felge zu löchern/ausfzufeilen oder halt das material zu wechseln.


----------



## LBC (20. September 2009)

> das problem ist, die bremswirkung ist eher schlech (mit roten rockpads). Hat sonst jemand erfahrung?



die Dob Felgen reissen schnell an den speichenlöcher. Aber das passiert bei manchen alu Felgen mit der zeit auch. Ösen würden abhilfe schaffen.

Fahre 26" und habe 78kg. geballte muskelmasse 
Bremsleistung hab ich nichts auszusetzen, fahre Try-all  beläge die braunen.

Meine Vr. Dob hab ich weitere kleinere löcher in die innnenwand gebohrt ca. 20gr. hats gebracht. An der hinteren würd ich lieber nichts machen.

Insgesamt kann man mit Dob Felgen echt gutes Gewichts tunning erreichen. Mein komplettes Rad wiegt 8,5kg.




Werde mir die felgen wenns braucht wieder kaufen.


----------



## kamo-i (20. September 2009)

RESPEKT! Richtig gut! 



LBC schrieb:


> die Dob Felgen reissen schnell an den speichenlöcher. Aber das passiert bei manchen alu Felgen mit der zeit auch. Ösen würden abhilfe schaffen.
> 
> Fahre 26" und habe 78kg. geballte muskelmasse
> Bremsleistung hab ich nichts auszusetzen, fahre Try-all  beläge die braunen.
> ...


----------



## Smilymarco (21. September 2009)

Ich hab aufm Einrad die 19" DOB-Felge innerhalb von 20 Minuten zerlegt...
2,40m Gap (selbe Höhe) mit Anlauf, leicht schräge Landung...konnte man komplett vergessen das Teil.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. September 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> taugen die 20er hr felgen von dob was?



Fahre ich hinten schon was länger. jedes 2te Loch aufgefeilt, Flanken gelöchert. Hält ohne Probleme bei einem Gewicht von etwa 73 Kilo und tryall Reifen.
Mein Hinterrad wiegt (ohne spanner) 600 Gramm.


----------



## dane08 (22. September 2009)

danke für die vielen antworten,ich werde die mal austesten.
wenn sie nicht hällt kommt halt wieder ne tryall ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (6. Oktober 2009)

selber gebohrt und halbiert oder lasern lassen? was für material? stärke? und wie sieht die endform aus?


----------



## erwinosius (7. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön und ordentlich gearbeitet. 
gruß
erwin


----------



## Hansi1303 (7. Oktober 2009)

die sind mal richtig leicht und sehen gut aus...

kannst mir auch so was bauen?


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Oktober 2009)

na die legierung hatte mich schon interessiert, dass es nicht aus edelstahl wird war schon klar...


----------



## Bike Lane (7. Oktober 2009)

steht doch da. mach mal deine augen auf.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Oktober 2009)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> steht doch da. mach mal deine augen auf.



und wenn du jetzt deine augen aufmachst und mal ein..zwei beiträge höher schaust, dann wirst du sehen, dass ich nach dem material gefragt hatte!!!


----------



## Bike Lane (7. Oktober 2009)

das material ergibt sich ja wohl aus der legierung. vollkommen egal ob du dazu jetzt 6082 oder AlSi1MgMn sagst.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Oktober 2009)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> das material ergibt sich ja wohl aus der legierung. vollkommen egal ob du dazu jetzt 6082 oder AlSi1MgMn sagst.



ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei. nochmal zusammenfassend.

ich hab nach dem material gefragt worauf die antwort
_"6082-t6 blech...Was für material wird wohl üblicherweise für Käfige verwendet??"_
kam.

dass es alu ist war mir klar, weshalb ich meinte mich habe die legierung interessiert, was mir ja somit auch beantwortet wurde.
und mir nun die bezeichnung mit den legierungselementen raussuchen kann ich selber. google oder das tabellenbuch metall sind auch meine freunde 

interessant war die legierung und die damit verbundenen festigkeitswerte.
aicherlich würde keiner Al99,5 nehmen, aber wissen wollt ich es halt genau.

damit denke ist es jetzt auch gut. BACK TO TOPIC.

Pedale sehen sehr cool aus und ist natürlich ne einfache günstige alternative zu teueren alukäfigen


----------



## Bike Lane (7. Oktober 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> na die legierung hatte mich schon interessiert, dass es nicht aus edelstahl wird war schon klar...



wenn du das oben geschriebene als feststellung gemeint hast, dann war das aber eher unglücklich formuliert, da schließlich niemand näheres über deine motive, warum du die genaue legierung brauchst, wissen wollte.

sollte das auch nicht stimmen blick ich nicht ganz durch. die festigkeit wird bei der jeweiligen legierung vorgegeben. bei 6082 liegt die zugfestigkeit zwischen 275 und 300 N/mm^2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Oktober 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Da ist doch noch ewig viel Platz fuer einen ganzen Haufen Loecher...



dazu eine kurze rechnung:

angenommen du bohrst ein 6mm loch, durch das 2mm material. mit der dichte von alu zusammen ergeben das wahnsinnige 0,15g gewichtsersparnis pro loch... 

da hast eher ein problem mit dem käfig falls du mal ungeollt aufsetzt und sich der vor lauter käselöcher um deinen fuss wickelt, als dass dir die löcher was bringen.

ich würde keine löcher bohren.


----------



## jan_hl (8. Oktober 2009)

Deswegen ja der 

Ich wusste garnicht, dass google sowas rechnen kann: 152.681403 milligrams

04:42... ab ins Bett *gaehn*


----------



## bike 20 (8. Oktober 2009)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich die Distanzhülsen für den Ausenkäfig her?


----------



## ingoingo (8. Oktober 2009)

sind entweder bei den Einzelkäfigen dabei oder man dreht sie sich....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## ecols (14. Oktober 2009)

sind die so klein wie sie aussehen? die hatte ich auch schon gesehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (14. Oktober 2009)

sieht für mich nach schlechtem grip aus, kommt aber auch auf die schuhe an


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Oktober 2009)

vllt kann man sich ja mal langsam überlegen den spieß um zudrehen und einfach ne sohle als pedale nehmen und dann die pins in die schuhe zu schrauben... vllt bringts ja was?!

aber die pedalen sind nicht nur klein und schlecht im grip, sondern bestimmt auch absolut unbequem am fuß. ich find da muss schpn ne ordentliche fläche sein, sonst tuts weh mit dünner sohle!


----------



## dane08 (17. Oktober 2009)

welche leichten 116mm hr disk naben sind empfehlenswert?
echo-sl sind mir zu teuer und das stecksystem will ich eig nicht fahren, aber das gewicht gefällt mir, gibts was  vergleichbares für weniger geld?


----------



## echo trailer (17. Oktober 2009)

hmm. Die neue Echo TR, die die bei Jan ausverkauft sind. Aber das haste  wohl auch schon im sinn gehabt, ne?!


----------



## dane08 (17. Oktober 2009)

es geht mir dabei hauptsächlich darum gewicht zu sparen und die wiegt satte 100g mehr


----------



## cmd (17. Oktober 2009)

140g fÃ¼r 35,-â¬
http://soul-kozak.istore.pl/en,product,358999,raer,hub,mod,20,32h.html

grÃ¼Ãe, cmd


----------



## dane08 (17. Oktober 2009)

hat leider keine disk afnahme- kommt der sache aber schon näher


----------



## siede. (17. Oktober 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> es geht mir dabei hauptsächlich darum gewicht zu sparen und die wiegt satte 100g mehr


Ich bin ja der Meinung das der Jan sich vertippt hat.

normal 164gr 
mit disc (mit mehr Material) 119gr

na, wo ist der fehler? Da hat Echo wohl 'ne Methode gefunden, dem Aluminium Helium bei zu mischen


----------



## dane08 (19. Oktober 2009)

recherche (schreibt man das so?) fehler von mir...
ich brauch aber trotzdem noch ne möglichst günstige leichte hr disk nabe.
taugt die hier was? http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10376&category_id=62
gibts noch andere?


----------



## locdog (26. November 2009)

864g und bei jedem flexen wirds noch leichter  
und es halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (12. Dezember 2009)

so die produktion ist angelaufen.








mit messinghülse ca.16gr
nächste woche mach ich noch mal 4stück, ein paar für mich und eins für sebo.
und hier mein tune spannachsen verschnitt. aus hochfestem alu/titan, wird mit nem 10er schlüssel gespannt.


----------



## misanthropia (12. Dezember 2009)

wie lange hats gedauert und wieviel Ersparnis?
Hast du die CFK-Oberflächen poliert oder ist es das Ergebnis deiner Press-Methode?


----------



## florianwagner (12. Dezember 2009)

die normalen hebel wiegen so um die 30gr. die oberfläche ist abgeschliffen und noch mal lackiert(allerdings nich so schön wie ich mir das gedacht hab).


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Dezember 2009)

ist bestimmt ne nette alternative der hebel, zumindest ein hingucker, auch wenn sie bissl wie sprotten aussehen 

bleibt die frage der haltbarkeit, es wirkt ja doch recht viel kraft an der messinghülse und dann auch noch in die richtung wo eher weniger material ist. hast du schonmal getestet wie er am finger ist? das ende sieht recht flach aus.

und einen habe ich noch: hast du ein negativ in das du legst und machst du eine positivabformung?

ich hab vor längerer zeit mal eine negativabformung eines originalen hebels gemacht, bin aber bisher nicht dazu gekommen auch mal einen zu laminieren. u.a. fehlt noch bissl besser matte. irgendwas um die 120g/m² wären gut


----------



## florianwagner (12. Dezember 2009)

die fingerfläche ist abgeflacht und die messinghülse hält locker. ich will mal einen sehn der durch bremse ziehen den hebel kaputt macht, eher hauts die kolben von der felge. ich fahr die hebel schon ca. seit dem sommer.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Dezember 2009)

ok, das war ncht bekannt. die messinghülse hält bestimmt, aber ich hätte wegen der carbon-stege unterhalb der hülse bedenken, da bei der hebelübersetzung mal locker das 8..10 fache der kraft entsteht. magura berechnet über eine DIN von 100N handkraft die verzögerung ihrer bremse, also werden es mal 0,8..1kN.
na egal, einfach im auge behalten. ich wünsche dir natürlich nicht das er bricht, das wäre nicht schön.


----------



## Hoffes (15. Dezember 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> vllt kann man sich ja mal langsam überlegen den spieß um zudrehen und einfach ne sohle als pedale nehmen und dann die pins in die schuhe zu schrauben... vllt bringts ja was?!
> 
> aber die pedalen sind nicht nur klein und schlecht im grip, sondern bestimmt auch absolut unbequem am fuß. ich find da muss schpn ne ordentliche fläche sein, sonst tuts weh mit dünner sohle!


 
du hast ideen 

also ich fahre jetz schon zeit fast einem Halben jahr so kleine Pedale und finde die Geil Fahre aber auch Monty Schuhe  

das beste ist das die so Leicht sind


----------



## florianwagner (21. Dezember 2009)

noch unfertig, bei 78gr.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2009)

@ florianwagner

ich bin ungern ein kleiner miesepeter, aber nun muss ich doch mal schimpfen!!!
ein selbst laminierter carbonvorbau ist nicht verkehrt, aber einfach ein bild hier rein zu schmeißen und nicht mal dazu zu schreiben wie du in deinem fertigungsprozess vorgegangen bist ist pfui!!!

vor allem ein satz fehlt mir: *"Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen!!!"*

es ist echt nicht so einfach, mal einen vorbau mit paar carbonmatten zu legen. da spielen so viele faktoren eine rolle:

anzahl der lagen
richtung der rovings
winkellage zwischen den ud-lagen
faservolumengehalt
verwendetes harz-härter-system
verwendete aushärtetechnologie

die oberste sichtbare lage trägt zum beispiel keineswegs zur steifigkeit in kraftrichtung bei.

pass bloß auf damit und tue dir nicht irgendwann weh.

aber nun schreib doch mal bissl was dazu, wie du ihn gefertigt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2009)

p.s.:

sind die hülsen aus alu???


----------



## Fabi (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, was Du da so zu meckern hast. Auf dem Bild ist nicht mal ein fertiger Vorbau zu sehen. Und eine Verpflichtung zur Offenlegung des Herstellungsprozesses von Kohlefaserbauteilen besteht auch nicht.

Ach, die Hülsen sind natürlich aus Platin-Iridium.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2009)

Wer's kann, soll's machen. Wer's nicht kann, ist selber schuld.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2009)

Fabi schrieb:


> Ach, die Hülsen sind natürlich aus Platin-Iridium.



ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass sich alu und carbon nicht vertragen. es entsteht ein lokalelement und somit findet eine art korrosion an der kontaktfläche statt. gerade bei spannungsbelasteten bauteilen sollte man aufpassen.

ansonsten ist es natürlich wieder genau als meckerei angekommen. das wollte ich nicht. ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass sowas nur schwer als heimbastelei vorteilhaft möglich ist. der vorteil von cfk wird eben erst bei einem hohen faservolumengehalt von 50..55% erreicht. ein handlaminat liegt im idealfall aber bei 30%. man erreicht also nur gleiche steifigkeit zum alu bei entsprechend höherem materialeinsatz. soll heißen, dass er am ende vllt genausoviel wiegt wie ein guter aluvorbau.

und die gefahr eines bruches ist halt auch nicht ohne. ihr wisst doch alle, dass trial da der beste sport ist um seine teile unter menschlicher kraft zu vernichten. gerade erst waren wieder gerissen vorbauten bei den broken-parts.

ich will es nicht schlecht machen. ich laminiere auch gerne und finde es super, wenn man sich da ran traut, abe halt immer mit ganz viel vorsicht.
besser wäre eben eine belastungsprobe im labor, wenn der vorbau fertig ist und nicht gleich an den bock... sonst ist florian auch mal ganz schnell im broken-parts und verletzungsthread gleichzeitig


----------



## locdog (22. Dezember 2009)

ich find's auch schade das hier des ofters bilder rein gestelt werden ohne jegliche hintergrundinformation. ob es bricht oder nicht ist eine andere sache, aber dabei zu wissen das mit x lagen mit xg gramatur, vakuumlaminiert usw, es halt oder bricht ist eine sehr nutzliche information. 
anstatt unser algemeinwissen bissel zur erweitern im "tuning" thread, kommt es bissel ruber als wehre man hier im "pimp" thread :|


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2009)

danke @ locdog, das sehe ich ähnlich

soll ja immerhin allen was nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Dezember 2009)

Koxx-CarbonFrame-Einrad

seeehr geil - auch wenns Einrad ist...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Dezember 2009)

Wo liegt das max. Endgewicht von Ti-Mag Wellgos?


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Dezember 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wo liegt das max. Endgewicht von Ti-Mag Wellgos?



240gramm gehen ca.... Seitenteil ganz weg, Mittelteil dünner und halt Ti Achse. mit viel Arbeit auch 230g.


----------



## grdi (5. Februar 2010)

Hab mir Specialized Enduro S-Works 2010 bestellt. Der Antrieb von Shimano (XT 2-fach) gefällt mir nicht. Baue anstelle Shimano Sram Double XX auf.

Habe jetzt endlich den Double XX Kurbelsatz erhalten. Nachdem die kleinste verfügbare Übersetzung 26/39 ist, werde ich jetzt versuchen das 26iger Ritzel durch ein 24iger Ritzel zu ersetzen. Bin schon gespannt ob es funktioniert. mit dem 26iger komm ich nicht die Trails rauf wie ich möchte.

Am Ende werden es ein paar Grämmchen Gewichtsersparnis sein.


Übrigens bei upmove bewegt sich was. Beta-Tester werden für das neue Portal gesucht.

http://www.upmove.eu


----------



## MisterLimelight (5. Februar 2010)

ich komme die Trails ganz gut rauf mit meinen 18:12. Runter ist dann nicht ganz so viel mit treten aber hey, auf jedenfall leichter als 26/39.

Um auch was produktives trialspezifisches beizusteuern: Ich fahre seit einigen Tagen die Echo TR Halteschellen. Der Satz wiegt 43gr incl. Schrauben und ist somit leichter als die SL Schellen. Ein Erfahrungsbericht wird folgen, gestern drückte es die Zylinder von der Felge weg -> Schellen nicht dicht genug.


----------



## Monty98 (5. Februar 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ...drückte es die Zylinder von der Felge weg...



Magura oder Echo?


----------



## MisterLimelight (5. Februar 2010)

magura. Und ich verbaute noch einen Trialtech-Booster, der ja aber nicht das Problem sein sollte. Wie gesagt, ich teste noch ein wenig und komme zu einem Fazit.


----------



## locdog (11. Februar 2010)

bei mir ist das selbe auvh auf getreten (TR schelle + magura zylinder). ich glaub mam muss die stelle wo sie sich klemmen bissel abschleifen dammit man fester zuziehen kann.


----------



## duro e (11. Februar 2010)

hatte das problem ebenfalls mit den tr schellen und magura kolben , hab die kolben nach aussen gestellt etwas , dafür im gegenzug etwas das tpa hineingedreht.  die schellen müssen mindestens zur hälfte auf dem geriffeltem der kolben packen , sonst rutschen sie durch .


----------



## jem23 (16. Februar 2010)

Hoffes schrieb:


> hst_trialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > vllt kann man sich ja mal langsam überlegen den spieß um zudrehen und einfach ne sohle als pedale nehmen und dann die pins in die schuhe zu schrauben... vllt bringts ja was?!
> ...



das war ganich seine idee, das gibs schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (16. Februar 2010)

heh, das erinert mich an Kazuki Terai. dem hat sein Vater die schuhe an die Pedale geklebt dammit er nicht auf die dumme idee kamm mal einen Fuss zu setzen 

ein hohe punkt des Experiments wahr als er von einem hohen hindernis runtergefallen ist und seinem Vater den Arm gebrochen hat


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2010)

Warum fahren wir nicht einfach Clickis? Bringen uns ähnlich schnell um...


----------



## python (10. März 2010)

moin,

wollte euch nur mal hier meine neue HR felge zeigen  muss nur noch auf nen schutz warten dann werde ich mein bike mal gewogen reinstellen

bis denn


----------



## KAMIkazerider (10. März 2010)

Was ist das für eine Felge?


----------



## locdog (10. März 2010)

das gewicht ist aber krank 
sag bitte was mehr uber die felge und wie viel so ein Sandstrahlen bringt


----------



## echo trialer (10. März 2010)

sieht aus wie ne DOB 
die sind ja aus magnesium


----------



## KAMIkazerider (10. März 2010)

ja aber das felgenbett sieht anders aus. Ich fahr dob


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. März 2010)

DOB 19" HR Felge... (gold)

343g vorher
303g gefräßt
288g sandgestrahlt (hat überdurchschnittlich viel gebracht)

tuned by NOS


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. März 2010)

meine HR Felge wiegt 295g  

Meine Hole hällt immernoch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (10. März 2010)

> meine HR Felge wiegt 295g



second place is just the first looser.
ich feile lieber an der technik als an der felge ;-)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. März 2010)

naja, ich hatte da wohl zuviel zeit  aber solange sie noch hält ists doch top..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. März 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich feile lieber an der technik als an der felge ;-)



ähm was soll ich sagen.... so sollte es sein


----------



## python (11. März 2010)

joa prinzipiell schon ich mache beides


----------



## Sebastian G (11. März 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> meine HR Felge wiegt 295g
> 
> Meine Hole hällt immernoch ...




Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass du nie fährst?!


----------



## Sherco (11. März 2010)

hmm.
Dafür das er nie fährt kommt er ganzschön hoch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. März 2010)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass du nie fährst?!



Winterpause..... Freunde... PARTY ...

man ist halt viel beschäftigt    Und wie soll ich bitte bei diesem Gottverdammten Schnee fahren...?^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. März 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ...Winterpause...wie bei Schnee fahren...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. März 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


>



such dir ne beschÃ¤ftigung.....

kannst du mir erklÃ¤ren was daran jetzt fail ist ? 
das mit den bildern kann man sich auch sparen, naja wie gesagt....... 

auÃerdem sind die failbilder schon sowas von alt ..... 

naja egal genug zu dem thema


----------



## locdog (17. Mai 2010)

die felge macht einen stabielen eindruck, bin gespant wie sie sich halt 
und wieso nicht z.b. die echo tr nabe verbaut, ist fast 30 gr leichter


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2010)

sind das 1,5er speichen? sehen so sehr verjüngt aus...


----------



## montfa (17. Mai 2010)

> ist glaube ich kein schlechtes gewicht



ist nich, geht aber auch billiger  kamel vr felge, 28 [2,0-1,8-2,0] speichen, gleiche nabe, schrauben und unterlegscheiben: 584g inkl. felgenband.



locdog schrieb:


> und wieso nicht z.b. die echo tr nabe verbaut, ist fast 30 gr leichter



verstehe ich auch nich  ich war gezwungen, die rock zu nehmen, weil 28 speichen. du hast aber 32...

alles in allem sehr angenehmes und schönes laufrad.


----------



## Shen (18. Mai 2010)

Für euch Bastler:

http://www.troostwijkauctions.com/de/maschinenbau-reichelt/01-13096/

Firma für Sondermaschinenbau versteigert einiges. War ne Anzeige in der Zeitung letztens


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Mai 2010)

und warum nicht gerade auf der discseite auch 3-fach? dann liegt die speiche doch näher an der tangente zum lochkreis des flansches.

ich fahre die tr im 26er und mit disc. und es ist schon zu merken, dass das vr in drehrichtung weicher ist als gewohnt. kreuzen ist aber auch bei der kein problem, haben wir bei kamo-i auch gemacht, auch 3.fach.


----------



## locdog (19. Mai 2010)

,


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Mai 2010)

ok, das klingt erstaunlich logisch  wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass auf der disc-abgewandten seite generell weniger spannung anliegt, weil der nabenkörper dazwischen noch einen teil der spannung abfängt. aber das thema will ich hier jetzt nicht ewig ausbügeln, gehört hier ja nicht rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (19. Mai 2010)

aber da der Flanschabstand auf der rechten seite grosser ist mus die vorspanung geringer sein. also wird das meiste uber die disc seite abgeleitet.

es gibt ein netes tool das auch die zugspannung angiebt. http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/spocalc.htm


----------



## duro e (19. Mai 2010)

die disc seite fängt das meiste ab , die andere seite eher weniger , nachteil wenn man radial speicht ist, das die steifigkeit viel geringer ist und das laufrad zu instabil wird auf dauer , heißt die speichen lockern sich sehr sehr schnell . deshalb speicht man meist 3fach gekreuzt bei nem disc laufrad.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. Mai 2010)

bla bla...

haben hier sehr viele räder rumfahrn die auf der discseite dreifach und auf gegenseite einfach oder garnicht gekreuzt sind... das größte problem ist das sich bei radialer einspeichung sich nicht immer zwei speichen gegenseitig vorspannen, anderes prob is das bei der paarung dreifach radial die fluchten nicht genau stimmen... deswegen ist mein favorit discseite dreifach, damit die kraft vernünftig abgeleitet werden kann, und gegenseite einfach damit die spannung besser auf den speichen bleibt...


----------



## tinitram (25. Mai 2010)

nur 55g

Preis: jedes Gramm ein Euro


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Mai 2010)

tinitram schrieb:


> nur 55g
> 
> Preis: jedes Gramm ein Euro



Das hatte ich vor einem halben jahr als Geheimwaffe gehabt. Check mal das Leichtbau Subforum...Schrott..


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Juni 2010)

Steinbach + Trialtech =


----------



## python (1. Juni 2010)

*Steinbach + Monty  Gewicht 122g*


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2010)

*DirkBach + Calli  250kg*


----------



## python (1. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Juni 2010)

mehr als 250kg ^^


----------



## echo trialer (1. Juni 2010)

sind diese steinbach dinger eigentlich teuer oder sind das diese aus den 13 euro pedalen ??

bitte um aufklärung weil ich mir die dann auch kaufen will


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2010)

google sagt:

http://www.steinbach-bike.com/de/default.asp?ID=61


----------



## echo trialer (1. Juni 2010)

okay 

ich dachte das sind die 13 euro dinger beim laden um die ecke 
ich werde mir die dinger trotzdem mal kaufen un gucken ob die leichter sind


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Juni 2010)

titan + carbon = 74g


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Juni 2010)

das gewicht ist schonmal ultrageil.....
aber ich glaube ich hätte die in null komma nichts zerschrotet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (1. Juni 2010)

Man beachte den Preis...
Titan und Carbon ist ja gut und recht aber wie die auf 599,- kommen is mir ein Rätsel.

Innovationsaufpreis?!


----------



## erwinosius (1. Juni 2010)

Innovation, kleine Stückzahlen, und Exklusivitätsbonus.

Alles in allem ein Teil für Leute die sonst schon alles haben

gruß
erwin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Juni 2010)

geiles teil, aber zum steil gehen ungeeignet


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Juni 2010)

ich glaube man merkt an  keinem teil am bike weniger das gewicht als an den pedalen.
dann sollte man lieber was von den schuhen abschneiden als aller 3 wochen seine pedale zu zerbröseln.
carbon


----------



## Trialar (1. Juni 2010)

74g beide oder eins?
An meinem CC-Bike hab ich Ã¤hnliche dran aus Alu mit Titanachse. Wiegen beide zusammen 147 gramm und halten seit nem Jahr meine 85kg aus. Haben mich 20â¬ gekostet. Von Wellgo


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Juni 2010)

Trialar schrieb:


> 74g beide oder eins?
> An meinem CC-Bike hab ich ähnliche dran aus Alu mit Titanachse. Wiegen beide zusammen 147 gramm und halten seit nem Jahr meine 85kg aus. Haben mich 20 gekostet. Von Wellgo



Schick mal nen Link wo ich die kaufen kann , und die werden sicher nicht zusammen 147g wiegen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. Juni 2010)

also meine welgo mit titanachse wiegen so um die 280gr..


----------



## Trialar (1. Juni 2010)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> also meine welgo mit titanachse wiegen so um die 280gr..



ich red ja nicht von so dicken Plattformpedalen, sondern von CC-Pedalen. Hab sie leider grad nicht hier um sie zu zeigen, aber vielleicht erkennt man se da a bissl:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/large/IMG_0056a.jpg


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Juni 2010)

Trialar schrieb:


> ich red ja nicht von so dicken Plattformpedalen, sondern von CC-Pedalen. Hab sie leider grad nicht hier um sie zu zeigen, aber vielleicht erkennt man se da a bissl:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/large/IMG_0056a.jpg



das ist natürlich wieder was anderres


----------



## Trialar (1. Juni 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> das ist natürlich wieder was anderres



Ja, aber für n anderen Verwendungszweck sind die obigen Pedale ja au nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Deswegen hab ich das geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (2. Juni 2010)

uhuu 
13 euro pedal innenteil + Monty käfig = 143 gramm 
ich hab die löcher schon früher eckig gefeilt 
und den lack nur weil der schon so zerkratz war


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juni 2010)

Niemand kann mir erzÃ¤hlen, dass sich DIE noch angenehm fahren lassen!


----------



## echo trialer (2. Juni 2010)

ich finde sie ganz angenehm zu fahren 
mann hat jetzt mehr halt als vorher drauf finde ich


----------



## duro e (2. Juni 2010)

voll die todes pedalen , da schmerzt jeder fuß eigentlich , bin mal änliche gefahren , selbst mit der steinharten nikesohle schmerzte es nach 2-3std


----------



## Hoffes (3. Juni 2010)

echo trialer was wiegen den jetz das innenteil von deinem Pedal???

weiß einer von euch wo man günstig 7075 Alublech herbekommt


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Juni 2010)

Hoffes schrieb:


> echo trialer was wiegen den jetz das innenteil von deinem Pedal???
> 
> weiß einer von euch wo man günstig 7075 Alublech herbekommt



David du alter bastler 
das AlZnMgCu1,5 er Alu...
http://www.alu-verkauf.de/ALUMINIUM/PLATTEN

ich mach nachher mal noch n Bild von meinen getunten WellgoMg1 - 309g (OHNE Ti-Achse)


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Juni 2010)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> ...ich mach nachher mal noch n Bild von meinen getunten WellgoMg1 - *309g (OHNE Ti-Achse)*



 sonst hättest du die ja auch schwerer getunt


----------



## echo trialer (3. Juni 2010)

die innenteile wiegen 93 gramm


----------



## boandl-trial (3. Juni 2010)

Wo hast du das Pedal Innenteil her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## Hoffes (3. Juni 2010)

Pedale

weiß jemand wie hoch da der Käfig ist


----------



## ride (3. Juni 2010)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Pedale
> 
> weiß jemand wie hoch da der Käfig ist




kuckst du hier : http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11272&category_id=149

tartybikes ist immer eine gute adresse für genaue infos über ein produkt. und nicht nur für das...


----------



## ride (3. Juni 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> voll die todes pedalen , da schmerzt jeder fuß eigentlich , bin mal änliche gefahren , selbst mit der steinharten nikesohle schmerzte es nach 2-3std



naja wer fährt schon 2-3 stunden am stück??   soviel fahr ich ja in der woche nicht.. 

aber im ernst, hab mich bei den single-cage pedalen auch schon gefragt ob das Fussschmerzen verursacht!? standfläche ist schon ziemlich klein...
hat da sonst noch jemand erfahrung mit?


----------



## Hoffes (3. Juni 2010)

also ich bin schon welche gefahren 
null Prob


----------



## echo trialer (3. Juni 2010)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/xlc-mtb-pedal-ultralight-pd-m04/14728.html

elba-rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boandl-trial (3. Juni 2010)

danke


----------



## Fabi (6. Juni 2010)

Falls einem bei all dem Abfeilen und Leichtbauen mal das Bike zu leicht wird, dann einfach den praktischen Gewichtsgürtel umschnallen und endlich wieder schwerer sein.
Hilft auch, wenn man sich auf einer Session von den anderen immer anhören muss: "Mit so einem leichten Bike hätte ich das auch geschafft."


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juni 2010)

ja das ist doch was für den ultimativen schwerbaufred!


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. Juni 2010)

Iridium Parts


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2010)

ich frag mal nur so, was wiegen eure normalen Trialtech squarehole felgen?
schwarz 32l das 2009er model bringt bei mir 580g auf die waage.
Sind ja mal fette 30g mehr als die angabe bei Tarty...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich frag mal nur so, was wiegen eure normalen Trialtech squarehole felgen?
> schwarz 32l das 2009er model bringt bei mir 580g auf die waage.
> Sind ja mal fette 30g mehr als die angabe bei Tarty...



Kann ich Bestätigen, Frechheit!


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Juni 2010)

also echt mal, das is echt die absolute frechheit 

habt ihr keine anderen sorgen?


----------



## bike-show.de (10. Juni 2010)

Das sind mehr als 0.5% Toleranz!!1!1


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2010)

ach naja, hatte mich nur gewundert.

Nicht so ernst nehmen. Bin nicht so infiziert vom leichtbauwahn...


----------



## HeavyMetal (10. Juni 2010)

> Das sind mehr als 0.5% Toleranz!!1!1


hast zwar nicht unrecht, 30 gramm von 580 sind aber sogar mehr als 5 prozent.
wenn ein komplett bike mit 10 kg angegeben wär, dann aber plötzlich 10,5 wiegt würde man sich schon wundern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte bei meinem ersten Hobel auch alles genau nachgewogen und kann es auch bestätigen, dass viele Parts unverschämt mehr wiegen. Machne Parts sind aber auch ums selbige leichter. Hebt sich im Schnitt aber NICHT auf. 

Aber es sind ja nicht die Händler-, sondern die Herstellerangaben. Tja... Traurig. Muss man einfach mit einrechnen. Oder verabschiedet sich vom Leichtbau. 

greez


----------



## Hoffes (11. Juni 2010)

oder man entfernt wider per Hand das Gewicht was zuviel ist


----------



## echo trailer (23. Juni 2010)

hier auch mal von mir die selbst gebastelte Pedale

eine wiegt 129 gramm


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/678783





etwas ******* ist, dass sie auch schon sozusagen kaputt sind, weil ich gepfuscht habe.

die käfige sind selber gabaut, nur das innenteil(dieses 13 euro ding) ist halt gekauft


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich frag mal nur so, was wiegen eure normalen Trialtech squarehole felgen?
> schwarz 32l das 2009er model bringt bei mir 580g auf die waage.
> Sind ja mal fette 30g mehr als die angabe bei Tarty...



Bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Version die es jetzt bei Tarty gibt ein neueres Model ist. Kann also sein das du die alte Version hast und es deswegen schwerer ist.
Kann auch sein das das Gewicht der silbernen Felge angegeben ist bei Tarty. Die sind schon etwas leichter als die gepulverten bzw die farbigen.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2010)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Version die es jetzt bei Tarty gibt ein neueres Model ist. Kann also sein das du die alte Version hast und es deswegen schwerer ist.
> Kann auch sein das das Gewicht der silbernen Felge angegeben ist bei Tarty. Die sind schon etwas leichter als die gepulverten bzw die farbigen.


Tarty bikes hat die alte und die neue drin. Die neue ist sogar etwas schwerer wenn ich das noch richtig in erinnerung habe. 

Ich bin jedenfalls vom gewicht der alten ausgegangen.

Sowohl jan als auch tarty schreiben für schwarz und silber das gleiche gewicht aus.

Die schwarze ist ja auch nicht gepulvert. das sieht mir auch mehr nach anodisiert aus.

aber ich mach mich deswegen jetzt nicht verrückt.

Leichter wird das neue rad allemale. Ob nun 1,23 oder 1,25 kg ist mir vollkommen latte.


----------



## Hoffes (12. Juli 2010)

Hier mal eine Felge 










und ein Rockring von mir


----------



## python (12. Juli 2010)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Felge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieviel wiegt die VR felge?? und was genau ist das für eine?


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Juli 2010)

Hoffes schrieb:


>



Abel-Style 

hammer geile Felge!


----------



## Hoffes (12. Juli 2010)

python schrieb:


> wieviel wiegt die VR felge?? und was genau ist das für eine?



Des ist meine Hr Felge 

sie wiegt ein bisschen über 500gr (weiß das genaue Gewicht nicht mehr weil ich sie vor einem halben Jahr zuletz gewogen habe und mein Onkel keine wage mehr hat)

das ist eine Alexrims Felge Gefräßt bei Hoffmanbikes


PS: Habe warscheinlich sogar schon den Perfekten Hr Reifen dafür bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2010)

Na dann, *happy lacing*..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juli 2010)

@Marko

Die Felge wird man vor lauter rot garnicht mehr erkennen.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juli 2010)

ach naja, da drehst etwas an der skalierung, dann wird aus rot auch wieder blau 

oder man macht die vernetzung etwas grober, dann wird der sicherheitsfaktor auch wieder größer...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Juli 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ach naja, da drehst etwas an der skalierung, dann wird aus rot auch wieder blau
> 
> oder man macht die vernetzung etwas grober, dann wird der sicherheitsfaktor auch wieder größer...



Da is ja dann mal richtiger Pfusch


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Juli 2010)

des sind jetz so insider-maschinenbau-witze ge?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Juli 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> des sind jetz so insider-maschinenbau-witze ge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (14. Juli 2010)

man kann ja auch die kraft mal anders einwirken lassen!! oder gleich sich nen neues material erstellen mit dem das hält!! oder oder oder!! hab so meinen Prof auch mal be*******n müssen damit es passt und hält!!

Aber das sieht mir alles noch ganz in Ordnung aus!! denke das hält bei dem Leichtgewicht! David bringt doch max 60Kg auf die Waage


----------



## Hoffes (14. Juli 2010)

Marko schrieb:


> Ein produkt von intensiven finite element analysen :O





MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> @Marko
> 
> Die Felge wird man vor lauter rot garnicht mehr erkennen.





hst_trialer schrieb:


> ach naja, da drehst etwas an der skalierung, dann wird aus rot auch wieder blau
> 
> oder man macht die vernetzung etwas grober, dann wird der sicherheitsfaktor auch wieder größer...





MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Da is ja dann mal richtiger Pfusch



Von was Redet ihr?????
ich verstehe nur Banhof


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Juli 2010)

die habn deine Felge in gedanken am PC getestet 

sowas hier...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Juli 2010)

glotz schrieb:


> hab so meinen Prof auch mal be*******n müssen damit es passt und hält!!




Da bist du net der Einzige


----------



## Hoffes (15. Juli 2010)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> die habn deine Felge in gedanken am PC getestet
> 
> sowas hier...



aso Danke


wenn die Felge nicht hebt dann sag ich bescheid xD

PS: aber des kann dauern weil mein 26Zoll erst im Winter fertig wird frühestens


----------



## -OX- (22. Juli 2010)

Nun ja so richtig Leichtbau ist es nicht aber 10g hat es gebracht 

Aber es ging auch um die Optik.
Nun gut ....ich habe mir einen neuen BashGuard (4Arm 104er Lochkreis) gekauft,
es sollte der Truvativ Trials Guard sein.
nur ich wollte ihn nicht in schwarz also sollte er poliert werden.
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich ihm auch noch gleich Löcher an den Stellen verpasst an denen man ja nicht aufsitzt (normalerweise )

so hier mal die Thumbnails


----------



## erwinosius (22. Juli 2010)

WAAS?? 34$ kosten die? Hab solche Teile noch daheim rumliegen. Zwar nicht aus 7075 sondern normalen Aluminium dafür würde ich sie für n Appel und n Ei hergeben. 
Also Falls wer welche braucht. Sind silber........

Die Frage ist ja nur wie lange der Bashguard mit den Löchern hält. Ist ja doch ne enorme Schwächung des Materials. Allerdings wenn man sich andere "Rockringe" anschaut

gruß
erwin


----------



## -OX- (22. Juli 2010)

@erwinosius

Ja man wenn ich das gewusst hätte 
aber ok ich habe bei BMO 19,90 gezahlt 

bei der Haltbarkeit mach ich mir keine sorgen ich bin nicht so ein Schranzer 
(leider etwas vorsichtig veranlagt)


----------



## Sticiouz (13. August 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt schon einige Sachen gelesen über Gewichtsreduktion und über das Entlacken von Bauteilen. Alles sehr interessant. Und manchmal auch sehr witzig. Ideen haben die Leute .. wow. 
Aber gut, bevor ich jetzt noch anfange zu philosophieren, nun mal zur Sache. Da ich mir vor Monaten das Handgelenk gebrochen hatte und trialmässig eine Zwangspause einlegen musste, wollte ich die Zeit nutzen und mal mein Bike ein wenig reparieren und "pimpen". Mit dem YaaBaa649 hab ich ja nun einmal nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und da lag es doch Nahe, auch mal am Gewicht ein bisschen zu "feilen".
Über das Entlacken gabe es, wie schon geschrieben, einige Berichte, doch waren diese allenfalls ungenau und auf die übliche forenweise kommentiert. "Ja, Entlacken.. super.. ein Kumpel hat .. und das brachte.. bla,bla". Keine Fakten und Gewichtsangaben höchstens geschätzt. Da ich gerne aus Fehlern lerne und ich mich ungern auf Gerüchte verlasse, habe ich also das "groooosse" Entlackungsprojekt gestartet.

Hier jetzt mal der kleine Bericht.
Ich habe zunächst den Rahmen gereinigt und dann mit Innenlager im "Urzustand" gewogen. Das war der Ausgangspunkt. Danach habe viele der Schweißnähte bearbeitet und oberflächlich leicht Material abgenommen (glatt geschliffen), da aus der Festigkeitslehre bekannt ist, dass dieser Teil der Schweissnaht nicht zur Festigkeit beiträgt. Ebenfalls wurde die Aufnahme des Bashguards ein bisschen schlanker ausgeführt, da hier offensichtlich in der Fertigung ein wenig an der Bearbeitung gespart wurde. Nach diesen Arbeitsschritten ging es dann zum Entlacken. Ich fand ein kleines Unternehmen in der Nähe, bei dem ich den Rahmen strahlen lassen konnte. Kostenpunkt 20. 
Nach dem Abholen des Rahmens,hab ich dann das gute Stück wieder mit Lager gewogen. Nun mal zu den Zahlen.
Rahmengewicht VOR Entlacken:2537,5 g
Rahmengewicht NACH Entlacken:2446,5g

Vorher:
http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/iVTToo9LyizvVUdm2LWm8A?feat=directlink







Nachher:
http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/RG7FR1TBVqgD5Ikk0hRjSA?feat=directlink






Gewichtsreduktion : 91g

Ich möchte jetzt hier das Ergebnis nicht irgendwie deuten und als gut oder schlecht hinstellen. Das kann jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber ich muss noch ein paar Anmerkungen los werden.  

1. Die Oberflächenrauhigkeit war groß nach dem Enlackungsprozess. So gross, das der Rahmen so unbrauchbar war. Jeder kleiner Schmutzpartikel hätte sich schön "eingenistet" und der Rahmen würde so, bei einem schlammigen Ritt wie ein Dreckmagnet sein. Ausserdem, wer will schon mit nem Rahmen umher fahren, der sich anfühlt, wie ´n 120´er Schleifpapierbogen.

2. Berücksichtigt man die Bearbeitung des Rahmens bei der nicht unerheblich Aluminium entfernt wurde und setzt dies im Vergleich zur Gewichtsreduktion fällt im besten Fall auf dem Lack vielleicht ein Gewicht von 40 - 50g.
Hierzu noch das Bild (Frame_mod) im Anhang, das zeigt, was ich abgenommen habe am Rahmen. Auf dem Bild sind auch die bearbeiteten Nähte zu sehen (Unterer Bildbereich-Kettenstreben)

Also soviel nun von meiner Seite zum Thema Entlacken und Gewichtsreduktion. Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen Licht in´s Dunkel bringen 
Trial on !


----------



## erwinosius (13. August 2010)

Mit was wurde denn gestrahlt? Gibt ja Unmengen an Materialien die da verwendet werden können. Habe mal Teile Glasperlen strahlen lassen und die waren hinterher nicht so rauh.....
Aber schön dokumentiert
Mehr so gut Beiträge bitte.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticiouz (14. August 2010)

Ja, das ist wohl richtig, Erwin. Glasperlen wären weitaus besser gewesen. Soweit mir bekannt, wurde ein besonders kleinkörniger Quarzsand verwendet, was jedoch offensichtlich viel zu hart für das Meterial ist. Am besten wäre wohl eine chemische anstelle einer mechanischen Lackentfernung. Jedoch ändert dies natürlich erst einmal nichts am festgestellten Ergebnis. Das alles war nur mal ein Xperiment und ich habe meine eigenen Schlüsse daraus gezogen. 
Aber danke noch für das Lob.


----------



## erwinosius (14. August 2010)

und warum machst du nicht ne dünne schicht lack wieder drauf? Würde die Oberfläche auf jeden Fall wieder ein bisschen versiegeln....
Oder eloxieren lassen.......


----------



## hst_trialer (14. August 2010)

Also wenn dann auf jedenfall eloxieren, und das nicht nur weil ich es selber mache (wenn auch nicht in der Größe). Eine gerade mal 25mikrometer dicke oxidschicht ist kaum spürbar in der masse


----------



## Sticiouz (14. August 2010)

Ok, Eloxieren wäre jetzt natürlich nochmal ´ne sehr schöne Sache gewesen. Hab dann aber doch nur eine kleine Schicht Lack aufgetragen um die Unebenheiten raus zu bekommen. Natürlich war dann der ohnehin schon geringe Effekt an Massenreduktion dann wirklich dahin.


----------



## ecols (14. August 2010)

Du kannst den Rahmen auch jederzeit jetzt nochmal Glasperlstrahlen lassen. Bringt noch ein paar Gramm und ne richtig schöne Oberfläche. Wenn du ihn danach Eloxieren lässt sieht er aus wie die Trialtech Gabeln oder die Eloxierten TryAll Vorbauten


----------



## hst_trialer (14. August 2010)

... oder die eloxierten rockman rahmen! farbig fetzt dann natürlich richtig!!!


----------



## iller_tiller (14. August 2010)

hab meinen chemisch entlacken lassen (17,50). dannach kurz mit sonem fließ glattgeschliffen und ne dünne schicht klarlack druff. 
Wenn mans extrem glatt haben will, muss sicher noch ne Tube elsterglanz investiert werden.
eloxieren von gebrauchten rahmen extremst teuer bzw. wird nur selten gemacht.


----------



## MisterLimelight (14. August 2010)

tja, und jetzt wiegt dein rahmen 7,3kg 
oder meinst du allen ernstes das komplettrad? wär natürlich mit bildern / partliste zu protokollieren ...


----------



## erwinosius (15. August 2010)

> eloxieren von gebrauchten rahmen extremst teuer bzw. wird nur selten gemacht.


Wird selten gemacht aber manchmal doch. Habe meinen auch eloxieren lassen, hat mich 30 gekostet und sieht extrem geil aus. Habe leider ein paar weiße Flecken an den Schweißnähten was davon kommt weil ich diese nicht richtig abgeschliffen habe. Aber wenn man den vorher strahlen lässt hat man ja keine Rückstände.
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (8. September 2010)

hm...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. September 2010)

ich krieg mich nichmehr ein 

riesige löcher im oberrohr aber  dann son 200 gramm schweren über hässlichen sattel dran  ( oder was auch immer das sein soll Oo )


----------



## ParkwayDrive (8. September 2010)

Nen Schutzblech!


----------



## siede. (8. September 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich krieg mich nichmehr ein
> 
> riesige löcher im oberrohr aber  dann son 200 gramm schweren über hässlichen sattel dran  ( oder was auch immer das sein soll Oo )



Vielleicht hat ers ja aus carbon nachmachen lassen? Wenn ich mir den Rest den Rads anschaue ist das garnicht so unwahrscheinlich


----------



## hst_trialer (8. September 2010)

aber auch carbon wiegt was und wirklich nötig ist er doch nicht.

und wenn schon so großzügig im löcher bohren, dann hätte er auch die carbonbude löchern können!


----------



## curry4king (8. September 2010)

Sind auch glaube nicht die leichtesten Reifen montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (8. September 2010)

Hatte ganz vergessen den Rest der Bilder zu verlinken:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=156126

Gewicht 9,1 kg


----------



## moOrphY (9. September 2010)

Für mich zu viele Bohrungen gemacht an wichtigen Querstreben ..., aber wenn du nen Fliegengewicht bist wird´s sicher halten ...


----------



## TRAILER (9. September 2010)

Sticiouz schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt schon einige Sachen gelesen über Gewichtsreduktion und über das Entlacken von Bauteilen. Alles sehr interessant. Und manchmal auch sehr witzig. Ideen haben die Leute .. wow.
> Aber gut, bevor ich jetzt noch anfange zu philosophieren, nun mal zur Sache. Da ich mir vor Monaten das Handgelenk gebrochen hatte und trialmässig eine Zwangspause einlegen musste, wollte ich die Zeit nutzen und mal mein Bike ein wenig reparieren und "pimpen". Mit dem YaaBaa649 hab ich ja nun einmal nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und da lag es doch Nahe, auch mal am Gewicht ein bisschen zu "feilen".
> Über das Entlacken gabe es, wie schon geschrieben, einige Berichte, doch waren diese allenfalls ungenau und auf die übliche forenweise kommentiert. "Ja, Entlacken.. super.. ein Kumpel hat .. und das brachte.. bla,bla". Keine Fakten und Gewichtsangaben höchstens geschätzt. Da ich gerne aus Fehlern lerne und ich mich ungern auf Gerüchte verlasse, habe ich also das "groooosse" Entlackungsprojekt gestartet.
> 
> ...



du kannst den rahmen auch mit nem öligen lappen einreiben.


----------



## echo trialer (18. September 2010)

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2010/09/10/magura-prototyp-aus-kohlefaser

OMG ?!
WTF ?!
LOL ?! 

ich wusste nicht ob ich es in den nunstuff oder hier posten sollte...
hab mich aber für leichtbau entscheiden


----------



## hst_trialer (18. September 2010)

ihr verfolgt eindeutig zu wenig die aktuelle Entwicklung...

schau doch mal bei Magura rein, Mission Performance!!!

Ist ganz interessant. Auch was sie auf der Eurobike präsentiert haben


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. September 2010)




----------



## Monty98 (27. September 2010)

Echo Control Gabel?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. September 2010)

Ich glaube es geht um bombensichere Speichung am VR.


----------



## Monty98 (27. September 2010)

aua...


----------



## duro e (27. September 2010)

aber lange bremsleitungen hat er noch wa?  so ein käse , bald fahren die mit slicks , ner kette aus kunststoff , bremsleitungen aus tesafilm und und und , ohne lenkergriffe kommt auch bald bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (27. September 2010)

an den Hosen könnte man auch noch ein paar Gramm sparen.


----------



## DavidRohff (27. September 2010)

Ob er Unterwäsche trägt?`:=)


----------



## gaudesven (29. September 2010)

mein Trial-Bike wiegt 11,2kg...ich finde das schon leicht, aber wenn ich andere Trial-Bikes mal so anschae nd das Gewicht......


----------



## curry4king (29. September 2010)

11,2 ist nen klotz :-D


----------



## ecols (30. September 2010)

curry4king schrieb:


> 11,2 ist nen klotz :-D



Stimmt eigentlich unfahrbar..  Ich hab keine Ahnung was mein Echo wiegt und mir ist es auch vollkommen bums..


----------



## gaudesven (30. September 2010)

vielleicht ist ein 620gramm paar pedale nicht das richtige^^


----------



## trialisgeil (30. September 2010)

denkt doch nur mal n paar jahre zurück und 11,2 kilo sind plötzlich ein leichtgewicht. 
heutzutage sind 11,2 kilo nicht gerade leicht aber man kann mit allem fahren... aso nicht zu sehr auf den gewichtsaspekt versteifen.


----------



## duro e (30. September 2010)

mein gu war auch kein leisetreter mit um die 11kg , ok das koxx wird nun deutlich leichter


----------



## curry4king (30. September 2010)

Kla kann man das aber muss man das auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (30. September 2010)

Die Frage muss wohl eher lauten: 
Machts mit weniger Gewicht mehr Spaß? 
Hatten früher die Trialer weniger Spaß?
(Spaß hier aber nicht gleichsetzen mit der Anzahl der Paletten die man Sidehopped...etc)

Mein voriges Radl wog 9.8-9.9kg. Mein jetziges wiegt 11.0. 

Ich hab Spaß


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. September 2010)

Mehr Fahrrad=mehr Muskeln.


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. September 2010)

Der Leichtbau-Tuning Thread darf gerne Kommentare / Meinungen wie "na ob das hält" enthalten. Fehl am Platz sind einfach Diskussionen, die das "tunen" in Frage stellen. Wer´s nicht lesen will / es für Schwachsinn hält muss sich hier nicht äußern! Ich schreibe auch nicht permanent Im Nürnberg,Berlin,Köln-Thread "ich werde nicht kommen".


----------



## gaudesven (30. September 2010)

man achtet auf die Pedale von 620gramm das paar auf 520gramm redutiert drch die löscher


----------



## duro e (30. September 2010)

520 g die dinger mit löchern , krass , meine standart pedale sind da fast genau so leicht , aber noch massiver irgendwie , deine sind bestimmt aus blei ,
rad ist aber cool


----------



## -OX- (30. September 2010)

Und bei dem Sattel haste den Bezug runter gerissen 

Ja was wiegt den dieser Leichtbau ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (1. Oktober 2010)

Jab bezg und Polster sind vom Sattel rnter hat bei dem Sattel satte 300gramm gespart, jetzt wiegt der 190gramm


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Oktober 2010)

gaudesven schrieb:


> Jab bezg und Polster sind vom Sattel rnter hat bei dem Sattel satte 300gramm gespart, jetzt wiegt der 190gramm



... und sieht viel schöner aus 

Nein nein, Leichtbau muss nicht immer schön aussehen. Das ist schon gut so. Aber frag doch mal kamo-i der hat noch nen guten leichten Sattel der original ohne Bezug ist. Den brauch er nicht mehr.

Wie lang ist die Sattelstütze?
Warum machst du an den Felgenlöchern nicht weiter?
Pedale solltest du auf jedenfall noch zumindest gg die MG-1 tauschen (gibts ja günstig)!
Und obwohl der Spanner super ist in der Performance gibt es auch da leichtere...

Der Anfang ist aber gut!


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Oktober 2010)

P.S.

Woher hast du den Vorderreifen? Warum finde ich den bei Conti nicht?


----------



## kamo-i (1. Oktober 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Mehr Fahrrad=mehr Muskeln.




...das denke ich mir seit meinem letzten Bock auch. Der dÃ¼mpelt auch irgendwie bei 11 rum. Und davon will ich auch gar nicht groÃ runter.  

@gaudesven:
Ich find des Rahmen ja so geil. Ich glaub den muss ich mir auch nochmal besorgen. Ich verbieg nÃ¤mlich meinen Booster immer, weil ich mich da hinsetze wo der Sattel sein sollte.  lÃ¶l 

Wg. von hst genannten Sattel guckst du in meine Signatur... 

rinngehaun!

PS: und Griffe kÃ¶nntest dir mal andere zulegen. Schon allein, weil die mal weiÃ gewesen sein sollen, oder? lol
PSS: Fang mit der Gabel bloÃ keine VR-Sachen Ã¡ la front-wheel-hops oder so an!!! GUCKST DU!


----------



## erwinosius (1. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal wieder gebastelt, da ich meinen alten Titan Kettenspanner nicht mehr an meinem neuen Rad fahren wollte. Nun die Technik ist die gleiche geblieben, es haben sich nur die Maße und Materialien ein bisschen verändert. Was man eben so rumliegen hat.











Gewicht ist natürlich mit Stift

Zur Zeit fahre ich ihn noch nicht da ich die Befestigung am Rahmen noch einmal anders verbohren muss. Werde aber bald Erfahrungsberichte bringen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Oktober 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Gewicht ist natürlich mit *Stift*
> 
> Zur Zeit fahre ich *ihn *noch nicht da ich die Befestigung am Rahmen noch einmal anders verbohren muss. Werde aber bald Erfahrungsberichte bringen.
> 
> ...



Meinst du jetzt den Stift? Bin ja gespannt wie sich das so fährt mit Stift... 

Schöner Spanner!


----------



## gaudesven (1. Oktober 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> Woher hast du den Vorderreifen? Warum finde ich den bei Conti nicht?



Sattelstütze ist etwa 15cm lang

den reifen hab ich vor mehr als 4 jahren mal beim Radgeschäft im ort bei mir gekauft. Conti Slash(etwa 600gr) 
http://s.wiggle.co.uk/images/conti slash 2 3.jpg


----------



## gaudesven (1. Oktober 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...das denke ich mir seit meinem letzten Bock auch. Der dümpelt auch irgendwie bei 11 rum. Und davon will ich auch gar nicht groß runter.
> 
> @gaudesven:
> Ich find des Rahmen ja so geil. Ich glaub den muss ich mir auch nochmal besorgen. Ich verbieg nämlich meinen Booster immer, weil ich mich da hinsetze wo der Sattel sein sollte.  löl
> ...



ja die griffe waren mal weiß, sind die alten von meinem downhiller...pdedale sind auch die alten von meinem downhiller


----------



## gaudesven (12. Oktober 2010)

hab noch normale schläuche drin von conti, kann man die michelin latex schläuche fahren?


----------



## siede. (13. Oktober 2010)

gaudesven schrieb:


> man achtet auf die Pedale von 620gramm das paar auf 520gramm redutiert drch die löscher



BIWAK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (13. Oktober 2010)

Fachgeschäft bei mir in Limburg


----------



## siede. (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist wohl bei 99% der Leute die es sehn, dass letzte woran sie denken 
**klick**


----------



## gaudesven (14. Oktober 2010)

habe endlich die massive 203mm(200gr) hayes bremsscheibe vorne abgebaut und durch eine 160mm(105gr) scheibe ersetzt
bin mitlerweile auf 10,9kg....latex schluche will ich noch rein machen und neue pedale


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Oktober 2010)

ähm...leicht...


----------



## kamo-i (26. Oktober 2010)

6850 ?  ...     

Ey, hört mal auf damit!!!


----------



## florianwagner (26. Oktober 2010)

schaut euch mal die reifen an...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Oktober 2010)

benito weiss halt was er tut


----------



## ingoingo (10. Dezember 2010)

nicht unbedingt Leichtbau aber selbstgefräst.


lg Ingo


----------



## echo trialer (10. Dezember 2010)

sehen gut aus  komliement 
sind die für mit oder ohne plastikklemring ?
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (10. Dezember 2010)

danke, sind zur Benutzung ohne diese Ringe.


lg Ingo


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2010)

Wie wäre es mit eloxieren???
Vllt nicht mehr dieses Jahr aber im Januar kein Ding.


----------



## ingoingo (10. Dezember 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit eloxieren???
> Vllt nicht mehr dieses Jahr aber im Januar kein Ding.



Hab mir gerade so ein Schönes Va Becken gebaut, werde sie wohl wieder selbst eloxieren...
Und das Netzteil will ich jetzt auch mal testen  .

Aber danke, ich hätte sie dir geschickt wenn ichs nicht selbst machen würde...

Was hast du für ein Eloxal Setup?


lg Ingo


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gut  Eloxieren fetzt wie sau!!!

Wie genau unsere Elox-Straße aussieht verrate ich natürlich nicht. Betriebsgeheimnis


----------



## ingoingo (10. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ich höre auf zu fragen.


Aber eine Frage habe ich die ist ja recht allgemein. Benutzt du eine Kühlvorrichtung zum anodisieren?


lg Ingo


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2010)

Wenn nötig kühlen wir. Zu der Jahreszeit wird das aber wieder entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (12. Dezember 2010)

@ingo: sind die ähnlich augebaut wie die von tnn? ansich ist das prinzip ja genial. auch mit dem zwischendrin verbautem booster. nur dass die tnn schellen enorm instabil sind. 
vielleicht hast du ja zufällig ein zweites paar zuviel gefräst? ich hätte da schon nen abnehmer....

gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (13. Dezember 2010)

JA! Hier wäre auch einer


----------



## ingoingo (13. Dezember 2010)

Sorry Jungs, vielleicht werf ich demnächst nochmal die Maschine an und fräs ne kleine Serie. Muss diese jedoch erstmal testen. Sie sind ans Design von den Czar angelehnt.


Hier mit Farblich passenden Hülsen für das Mist Chimera, ich freu mich ja soooooooo


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil 

Eloxieren fetzt immer voll und wertet total auf.


----------



## ingoingo (13. Dezember 2010)

jap  ich habe allerdings alle Teile 2X eloxiert  .

Die Hülsen sind aus Hochfestem Alu, welchem bei zu langem anodisieren dunkel wird.
Die Schellen habe ich im frisch gemischten Säurebad anodisiert was natürlich zu warm war  .

Egal, jetzt passts  


lg Ingo


----------



## erwinosius (13. Dezember 2010)




----------



## kamo-i (23. Dezember 2010)

hammer. Ende nächsten jahres geht es bestimmt schon knapp an die 7kg, wa? übel....


----------



## duro e (24. Dezember 2010)

geiles und leichtes rad , 
trialtech softgriffe drauf , das bringt nochmal nen paar gramm . vielleicht reifen etwas cutten vorn , wenn möglich noch etwas spacer weg und schaft kürzen.
sind alles nur kleinigkeiten würd ich sagen. 
aber gefällt echt sehr das rad.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Dezember 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> geiles und leichtes rad ,
> trialtech softgriffe drauf , das bringt nochmal nen paar gramm . vielleicht reifen etwas cutten vorn , wenn möglich noch etwas spacer weg und schaft kürzen.
> sind alles nur kleinigkeiten würd ich sagen.
> aber gefällt echt sehr das rad.



Wenn du bei dem Rad mehr Spacer wegnimmst, wird es sich einfach nur ultra beschissen fahren


----------



## ingoingo (24. März 2011)

Alu gespart:











Außerdem hab ich die Hohlkammer hinten weggeflext:

Die rechteckigen Löcher haben ca 110 Gr
der Spacer 7 Gr
Und die fehlende Hohlkammer ca 100 Gr gebracht
lg Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (24. März 2011)

Du alter Zerspanungsheini... Top Arbeit und schön sauber alles!

Spacer selber eloxiert?


----------



## echo trialer (24. März 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Alu gespart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht ein bild von der felge hinten ?


----------



## dane08 (24. März 2011)

bin am überlegen, ob ich an meinen 19er Tryall HR Mantel alle mitteleren Noppen wegschneide und nur die am Rand stehen lasse. Hatte schon einmal nur jede 2te reihe weggenommen, das war aber nur fahrbar, weil der Mantel schon sehr abgefahren und das ruckeln nichtmehr ganz so stark war- gestört hat es aber trotzdem.

Hat jemand scho erfahrungen damit gemacht? wie ist der Grip an der Kante (wenn man n Treter auf ne Rail oder so macht)? was bringts so gewichtstechnisch?


----------



## duro e (24. März 2011)

fragn benito  , der fährt doch seine reifen immer bis glatze runter


----------



## ingoingo (25. März 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Du alter Zerspanungsheini... Top Arbeit und schön sauber alles!
> 
> Spacer selber eloxiert?




 

ja, ist auch gut geworden (glanz)

Die Hinterradfelge sieht von außen unverändert aus


----------



## echo trialer (25. März 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> ja, ist auch gut geworden (glanz)
> 
> Die Hinterradfelge sieht von außen unverändert aus




wäre noch schön wenn man wüsste welche felge


----------



## ingoingo (25. März 2011)

das habe ich vergessen  die Echo TR


----------



## locdog (26. März 2011)

@ingoingo
SAUBERE arbeit !
mit was hast du das gemacht, Handfeile oder Fräse + Führung ?


----------



## ingoingo (26. März 2011)

Optimum BF20 von Hand 

Ist ne kleine Hobby Fräse

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Mai 2011)

GehÃ¶re ich nun dazu? 

StÃ¼ck Papier in 24"


----------



## kamo-i (13. Mai 2011)

was willst´n damit? ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Mai 2011)

In erster Linie sollte er ohne Ã¤uÃere Einwirkungen Luft halten und leicht sein


----------



## kamo-i (13. Mai 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> In erster Linie sollte er ohne Ã¤uÃere Einwirkungen Luft halten und leicht sein



...was der Herr nicht sagt! Krass! 

Aber dann noch ein Tipp: nach 2 Wochen Fahrbetrieb sollen die Dinger auch gut als Zahnseide rocken. Viel SpaÃ damit.


----------



## duro e (13. Mai 2011)

junge junge , du ,,tier" mit nem ,,sissy" reifen , statt das dir von dem ganzen geld was für den reifen bezahlt hast mal nen richtiges männer fahrrad kaufst


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ihn weder gekauft, noch muss er lÃ¤nger als 4 Wochen halten. Den Boden sieht der eh kaum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (15. September 2011)

VR Nabe mit 58.5 Gramm inkl. Schrauben:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44091


----------



## kamo-i (16. September 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> VR Nabe mit 58.5 Gramm inkl. Schrauben:
> 
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44091



abgefahren!


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. September 2011)

um mal wieder bisschen Wind in den Thread reinzubringen... ein paar meiner aktuellen Werke.


----------



## TRAILER (23. September 2011)

da speicht wohl jemand gerne eine. 
steife nippel sollen wichtig sein.


----------



## florianwagner (23. September 2011)

ziemlich cool alles. ich würde gern mal sehen wie du die bremsscheiben freihand fräst.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. September 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> da speicht wohl jemand gerne eine.
> steife nippel sollen wichtig sein.



Ich glaube das kriegt man auch hin, ohne die Felgen auszuspeichen


----------



## TRAILER (24. September 2011)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kriegt man auch hin, ohne die Felgen auszuspeichen



richtig. dann kann man die felge auch drehen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. September 2011)

sowohl ja, als auch nein...

also generell geht beides. Ausgespeicht ist aber angenehmer.

Zudem versetze ich eh grundsätzlich bei allen Laufrädern für hinten die Speichenlöcher (sofern nicht schon ab Werk aus), somit muss ich ja eh umspeichen.

(aber man gewöhnt sich an die Umspeicherei  )


----------



## TRAILER (26. September 2011)

ich meinte das mit dem ein und ausspeichen eher sarkastisch weil die dinger dann nicht so lange halten.
evtl ist sarkastisch auch das falsche wort dann bitte ironisch oder sowas verwenden beim denken.


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. September 2011)

auch wenns nicht so aussieht, aber selbst die TryAll (schwarz, hinten)... hÃ¤lt sehr gut.

in der Hoffnung, dass es jetzt nicht als Verkaufs-ForumsverstoÃ durchgeht 

falls jemand Interesse an einer Alu-Scheibe hat...
Preis: 25â¬ - Lieferzeit so schnell wie mÃ¶glich, allerdings noch nicht direkt vorraussagbar (schlieÃlich nicht hauptberuflich)

(geht sehr gut ab!! am Ende der Tests sogar eine Nabe auf dem Gewissen gehabt)
(71g ! - 159mm - 7075Alu Hochfest)

falls jemand Interesse hat, Message...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2012)

Hat wer das Gewicht zur Hand, wenn ich den äußeren Rand der Wellgo MG1 Ti rausschneide ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hat wer das Gewicht zur Hand, wenn ich den äußeren Rand der Wellgo MG1 Ti rausschneide ?



keine Ahnung wieviel es genau bringt.
Aber meine Pedale (siehe oben) wiegen, so wie sie sind, knappe 300g (Stahlachse)...
ich denke dann mal so gute 30-40g.


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Januar 2012)

Marko schrieb:


> die pedale sind sehr schön gemacht. An einem Pedal fehlt anscheinend auf einer seite die brücke für reflektorbefestigung komplett, sonst je 1 von 2 entfernt. Hat das einen bestimmten grund?



mir ist vor eeewigkeiten mal ein Pedal an der Stelle kaputt gegangen... deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschlossen jeweils eins dran zu lassen (hält immer noch perfekt). Leider hab ich das beim fräsen irgendwann mal vergessen und es ist eins mehr weggekommen, als geplant


----------



## Hoffes (3. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein neuer Unterbodenschutz

*Vorher*



*Nacher*




und ich taufe es Rießenglied


Gruß Hoffes


----------



## ecols (5. Februar 2012)

HAHAHA!!  YMMD! Wie cool!


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Februar 2012)

von diesem hier wirds demnächst ne kleine Serie geben...
(7075er Alu... gut dimensionierte Aheadkappen, die nicht nach zweimal anziehen verbogen sind)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Februar 2012)

Ist das ein 3D Vorbau? Was bringt der auf die Waage ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Februar 2012)

ja - 198g... inkl. den Originalschrauben... ohne Aheadkappe.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Februar 2012)

Dann werd ich meinen wohl direkt mal Stornieren (127-30°). Angegeben ist er ja mit 165 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Februar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dann werd ich meinen wohl direkt mal Stornieren (127-30°). Angegeben ist er ja mit 165 Gramm.



wo stehn die 165g?

meiner ist 1g Abweichung von Tartybikes... (anderen Angaben als Tarty traue ich eh nicht)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Februar 2012)

Im Trialmarkt.


----------



## Hoffes (12. Februar 2012)

Nos fährt aber nen 150 30° http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in...-Try-All-3D-150mm-30---31-8mm----schwarz.html

und du hast den bestellt http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in...-Try-All-3D-127mm-30---31-8mm----schwarz.html

EDITE: grad fällt mir auf das beide gleich viel wiegen soll ???? was für nen fail


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Februar 2012)

Das hatte ich auch gesehen und dachte nicht das der Unterschied so heftig ist. 
Dann wird es wohl oder übel ein Syntace werden. 

Das mit den Gewichten finde ich auch ein absolutes Unding im Trialmarkt.


----------



## Hoffes (12. Februar 2012)

Solange mann dort kräftig einkäuft wird sich da auch nix ändern

schlechte sachen gewöhnt mann sich schnell an



was meint ihr könnte mann nen Firmtech adapter recht leich bauen^^
habe nähmlich grad nen firmtech Bremse ersteigert xD


----------



## florianwagner (13. Februar 2012)

ich bau grad nen schwung carbon naben die achsen sind soweit fertig. die flansche auch fast. fehlt noch die carbonhülse. jetzt frag ich mich was eher gefragt ist 28 oder 32 loch naben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Februar 2012)

28° !
Gewicht? Preis? Schreib mir mal bitte eine PN dazu. Vielleicht Wechsel ich auf HS33


----------



## Heizerer2000 (18. Februar 2012)

Neues Laufrad,
Danke an Sebi-Online


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Februar 2012)

26"?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (19. Februar 2012)

20"


----------



## Hoffes (19. Februar 2012)

Schönes Laufrad

was sind das für Speichen?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (19. Februar 2012)

Saphim CX-Ray Messerspeichen

Hat er gut gemacht der Sebi,mit der Nabe ist das richtig gut geworden


----------



## florianwagner (13. März 2012)

hab mal n satz naben gemacht, zwei sind schon vergeben. gewicht liegt bei ca 66gr.


----------



## kamo-i (14. März 2012)

TOP! fährst die schon selbst?


----------



## hst_trialer (14. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall sehr geil, aber die Micro58 von American Classic hast du leider nicht erreicht. Hat dein Konzept im Vergleich zur Micro andere Vorzüge?


----------



## florianwagner (14. März 2012)

einer der vorzüge dürfte wohl sein, dass man die micro58 nur mit schnellspanner fahren kann, der auch wieder 20-40gr auf die waage bringt.
die carbonnaben kann man mit normalen m6er schrauben festziehen. ich fahr die nabe seit über einem jahr mit aluschrauben und hatte bis jetzt keinen defekt. also von der haltbarkeit sind die top. zu den micro58 kann ich von der haltbarkeit leider nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. März 2012)

Die Micro 58 ist bei wettkampffahrweise in paar Wochen platt. Der Grund dafür sind die eigenschraubten Achsendstücken die nach einiger Zeit einreißen und die unterdimensionierten Lager halten auch nur 1 Monat


----------



## Heizerer2000 (14. März 2012)

Denke es gibt mehrere leichte Naben wie zum Bsp. Tune Mig45 ist zwar nicht billig aber hält,aber ich finds genial was der Florian da so baut.
Gruss


----------



## hst_trialer (14. März 2012)

Ja, diese Vorzüge und Vorteile überzeugen. Feine Sache.


----------



## Hoffes (18. März 2012)

was für alu Kurbelschrauben habt ihr so

und welche vr Disk 28 Loch narbe ist die Leichteste wo man auch auf Worldcups fahren kann ohne angst zu haben braucht

EDITE: welche kette ist empfehlenswert ins Auge gefasst habe ich grad http://www.ebay.de/itm/KMC-Z610HX-Z...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1aa7b485 gibs was leichteres anständiges was man ohne angst 2-3mon fahren kann


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. März 2012)

Fahre Tiso Kurbel Schrauben. Kann man bis zum geht nicht mehr anknallen.


----------



## Hoffes (20. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Prototyp ahead Kappe
wiegt 8gr. mit der Edelstahlschraube


----------



## trialkoxxer (15. Juni 2012)

hier mal ein "versuch"...... 




und hier nun doch die alu-version. aber noch nicht final. wird noch weiter optimiert und zum schluß rot eloxiert. ich hatte nur meine kurbel und den freilauf nicht mit auf arbeit um den RR genau anzupassen. die fläche die jetzt abgesetzt ist, wird noch weiter abgesetzt und er bekommt eine verdrehsicherung. auserdem wird der teil vom rr der hinter der kurbel ist noch weggefräst.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2012)

Die Alu Version ist heiß !
Carbon wird bei Querbelastung sicherlich an den dünnen Stegen weg brechen. Was hast Du für eine Wandstärke gewählt?


----------



## trialkoxxer (15. Juni 2012)

carbon war nur übrig und dashalb der test. aber der carbon wiegt so "plump" wie er da ist 25g. find ich gut.
ich habe ihn ja dann nicht weiter fertig gemacht. die alu version mach ich heut abend fertig und dann geb ich gern gewicht und andere details weiter. 
material ist hochfestes 7075er alu. da sollten die "zähne" auch ein wenig halten. deshalb auch die großzügigen aussparungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkoxxer (16. Juni 2012)

hier nun die fertige version. 17g sind es geworden.


----------



## echo trailer (16. Juni 2012)

oh gott ist das teil geil !!


----------



## ingoingo (16. Juni 2012)

trialkoxxer schrieb:


> hier nun die fertige version. 17g sind es geworden.



Das nächste mal dann aber bitte in schön wenn schon so ein Aufwand betrieben wird


----------



## trialkoxxer (16. Juni 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Das nächste mal dann aber bitte in schön wenn schon so ein Aufwand betrieben wird




das heißt?!


----------



## konrad (16. Juni 2012)

haste scheen gemacht alex!


----------



## ingoingo (16. Juni 2012)

Sieht so bissel chaotisch aus. Da mal noch was abgefräst. Da steht mal noch ein halber Zahn....

Viell. Sehe ich das auch zu genau. 

Aber die Tasche mit dem Radiusfräser? abgezeilt, macht was her !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkoxxer (16. Juni 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Sieht so bissel chaotisch aus. Da mal noch was abgefräst. Da steht mal noch ein halber Zahn....
> 
> Viell. Sehe ich das auch zu genau.
> 
> Aber die Tasche mit dem Radiusfräser? abgezeilt, macht was her !




ein stück weit geb ich dir recht. aber man bedenke ich hatte wie gesagt meine kurbel beim "ersten" fräsen nicht mit auf arbeit. konnte so zb die verdrehsicherung nur abschätzen. die verdrehsicherung sitzt an der rechten seite. das ist das was vll für dich etwas chaotisch aussieht. das fällt aber im zusammengebauten zustand nicht weiter auf.
der rest ist gewollt. also alles grob abgezeilt und nicht unnötig geschlichtet.

danke koni


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. Juni 2012)

is das der rr den du mir morgen mitbringst?


----------



## trialkoxxer (16. Juni 2012)

wenn das der ist wo du mir den braunen arischen schein mitbringen wolltest im gegenzug...?! ja dann ist das der clemi


----------



## florianwagner (22. Juni 2012)

kann mir jemand helfen, ich bräuchte ne zeichnung von nem 15er ritzel. vor allem die maße (teilkreise usw).


----------



## ingoingo (23. Juni 2012)

florianwagner schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen, ich bräuchte ne zeichnung von nem 15er ritzel. vor allem die maße (teilkreise usw).



Da würd ich mich anschließen. Leider geht mein Maschbau Studium erst los. Ich will aber ein Ritzel konstruieren. Aber keine Idee wie.


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Juni 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Da würd ich mich anschließen. Leider geht mein Maschbau Studium erst los. Ich will aber ein Ritzel konstruieren. Aber keine Idee wie.



Da kannst du auch im Maschinenbaustudium erstmal drauf warten


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juni 2012)

Google kann helfen... iwis als ein sehr namenhafter Hersteller für Ketten hat ein nettes pdf. Auf Seite 16 ist schon viel zu finden:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...myOskKZ518Qvubwgg&sig2=FjnPdb02iP8Djrk9MMZUeg


----------



## erwinosius (24. Juni 2012)

füe alle die ein CAD Programm haben kann man auf der Maedler Seite sich die CAD Dateien runterladen:
http://maedler.de/Product/1643/1615/362/1656/438/440.aspx
dort könnt ihr euch dann bei euren 1/2" Ritzeln die Maße ausmessen. Die Breite spielt ja da eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, oder?
Und es gibt sicherlich eine Norm. Wäre eher komisch wenns keine gäbe....wo die allerdings zu finden ist ist wieder ne andere Frage...
gruß
erwin


----------



## ingoingo (24. Juni 2012)

Guter Tipp ! Hab mich sogar vor 2 Tagen bei Partserver angemeldet. Hätte mir auch selber können einfallen...


----------



## cruZ3 (9. Juli 2012)

gute arbeit @trialkoxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (11. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## benzman (16. Dezember 2012)

hallo

wollte hier mal meine arbeit der letzten wochen presentieren.
habe eine leichte Vr trial nabe konstruiert. hab bis jetzt zwei prototypen angefertigt, welche sich momentan noch im versuchsstadium befinden.

wer sich dafür interessiert kann ja mal meine website besuchen.

mehr Infos hier: http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/index.html

die Nabe wird auch käuflich zu erwerben sein. der preis richtet sich nach der nachfrage.

eine HR version ist in arbeit und wird voraussichtlich unter 100 gramm wiegen. 


werd wohl noch 4-6 wochen brauchen um alle tests abzuschließen. fahre eine nabe jetzt seit ca einer woche.bis jetzt top. kann also noch nicht wirklich was was zur haltbarkeit sagen.
man sollte sich aber im klaren sein, dass die nabe bei diesem gewicht, nix für dauer- hardcore- einsätze ist.
kann natürlich auch keine garantie auf die teile geben.
wo genau die potentiellen schwachstellen sind kann ich noch nicht sagen, halte euch aber auf dem laufenden.

die HR version (fix, ohne freilauf) ist in der mache. bin grad auf der suche nach den richtigen lagerdimensionen etc. will aber auf jeden fall unter 100gramm (ohne schrauben) kommen. denke das schaff
ich auch. will aber auch hier betonen das ich bei der dimensionierung der achse immer noch auf der "sicheren seite" bin. die achse hat 17,4 gramm also exatkt den gleichen wert der echo sl vr naben 
achse.
bei der hr nabe werde ich, was die achse angeht, auch keine risiken eingehen. was lagerung und gehäusedimensionierung angeht schon 

gruß basti


----------



## Sebastian G (28. Januar 2013)

So... Ich habe heute mal die Felge für Echo Trailer fertig gemacht. Es handelt sich hier um eine Trialtech 26" HR Felge mit Hohlkammer ( Originalgewicht ca. 700gr. ) 

Mein neues Gewicht: ca. 500gr. 

Mal sehen wie lange Echo Trailer brauch um sie zu Klump zu fahren.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2013)

Machst Du das auf Bestellung? Bei 500 werd ich ganz zitterrich !


----------



## florianwagner (29. Januar 2013)

bis köln werden hoffentlich alle naben fertig sein. muss noch die carbonhülsen laminieren und die speichenlöcher bohren. lochzahl 28 und auf wunsch 32


----------



## florianwagner (29. Januar 2013)

die diskversion ist auch schon in planung, wird allerdings noch bis zum sommer dauern. es sein denn jemand hat ne cnc fräsmaschine.


----------



## Hoffes (29. Januar 2013)

Florianwagner die disk Nabe erinnert mich irgendwie an einer andere Firma xD

SebastianG wieder mal das genaue Gewicht Sehen auf der Waage

Weil die Trialtech Felgen meiner Meinung nicht wirklich auf 500Gr zu bekommen ist


Und halten tut sie eh nicht lange bei einer nicht komplett Softer Fahrweise


----------



## Sebastian G (29. Januar 2013)

@ Hoffes: Genaues Gewicht 506gr. ...Einmal kräftig flexen und sie wiegt weniger als 500gr. Wenn jemand soft fährt, dann Lars ( Echo Trailer). Ewig halten wird sie so wieso, denn die Felge ist pie mal Auge und mit einer menge Fingerspitzengefühl bearbeitet.


----------



## echo trailer (30. Januar 2013)

Na also!

Ich werde das Ding mal ausprobieren. War eh einfach mal zum testen gedacht 

..außerdem bin ich einer der GAAAAANNZ sauberen Fahrer. Oh ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (15. März 2013)

Neues Felgen-Tuning... 20"/24"/26", Vorderrad/Hinterrad, große Löcher/kleine Löcher/Wunschform... nun geht alles


----------



## Hoffes (4. Juli 2013)

Suche eine leichte hr Narbe 

Was würdet ihr empfehlen 


Und gibt es ein geheim Tipp für leichte Speichen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Juli 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Suche eine leichte hr Narbe
> 
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen
> 
> ...



Die Benzmann Nabe ist schon verdammt leicht 109 Gramm. 

Geheimtipp bei Speichen: Sapim Super Spokes !
Derren Festigkeits- und Dauerbelastungswerte übersteigen denen der CX-Ray deutlich, bei knapp 1/3 weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Hoffes (4. Juli 2013)

Ob die hält 

Naja ich schreib in mal an was mich der Spaß kostet 


Werde mir die Speichen mal anschauen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## benzman (21. Juli 2013)

Ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu können, dass ich die Naben jetzt auch in farbig eloxiert  anbieten kann.

mehr Bilder hier:     

http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/

gruß basti


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2014)

Lange ist es her. Spiele. Mit dem Gedanken wieder anzufangen. 

Was gibt es leichtes, leichtes auf dem 24" Trial Markt ? Könnt ihr mit Erfahrungen aufwarten ?

Das 24" sollte sich wie das 26" im Sub 7 Kilo Bereich aufhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (20. Februar 2014)

Frame		Rockman Radix		1480
Fork		Rockman Carbon gekürzt		600
Stem		Try All K2		230
Handlebars	Try All gekürzt	190
Headset		Bonz			90
Grips		Foam Extralight		15
Brakes		Racing Line		450
Brake Clamps	Racing Line		80
Brake Pads	?		50
Front Hub	Superlighthubs		60
Rear Hub	Superlighthubs		110
Spokes		Sapim Superspokes	210
Nipples		Sapim Alu Polyax 1.8x12	25
Rims		Bonz Pro Light 24	950
Rim Tape	?			80
Tubes		Schwalbe Superlight	200
Front Tyre	Schwalbe Rocket Ron	450
Rear Tyre	Schwalbe Fat Albert	700
Pedals		Aest (Ebay)		220
Crank Set	Try All BB30	830
Chain		XTR 7701 gekürzt	   220
Sprocket	Jitsie 14		20
Chain Tensioner	Jitsie			10
Frame Protector	Carbon Tartybikes	50

Total Weight				7320

Gewichte der Reifen sind von der Schwalbe-Seite...
alle anderen Gewichte auch nur ungefähr.
Pedale und Speichen habe ich noch nicht an einem Trialbike gesehen.
Hoffes hat aber seit kurzem ein Aest-Modell am Rad.
Speedrace wird wohl auch einige Sachen zum Thema haben.

Das hier ist die Luxuskonfiguration.
Davon ausgehend kannst Du ja nach billiger und leichter suchen...


----------



## florianwagner (17. März 2014)

gabelkonus aus 7075er alu


----------



## Hoffes (17. März 2014)

wenn du den jetzt noch schlitzen tust geht er auch wieder leicht runter


----------



## benzman (17. März 2014)

wenn die passung stimmt geht der auch so wieder leicht runter. schlitzen is suboptimal, weil er sich beim festziehen des steuersatzes über die kralle aufbiegen würde.


----------



## Hoffes (17. März 2014)

der zieht sich doch über den Konus eher zusammen

also der liegt dann 100% am schaft an

also ich habe so eine Gabelkonus am Bike und das funktioniert perfekt und geht easy wieder runter


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> der zieht sich doch über den Konus eher zusammen



Richtig und es gibt 100 verschiedene Modelle (FSA z.B.) wo der Konus ab werk geschlitzt kommt. Nachteile seh ich da nicht eher Vorteile. Gerade bei einer Carbongabel (wir sind hier ja im Leichtbauthread) möchte ich keinen Konus aufschlagen.


----------



## Insomnia- (17. März 2014)

Ist der Ring für die Carbongabel individuell angefertigt musst du da keine Gewalt wirken lassen.
Schlitz = 2 Kanten
2 Angriffsflächen bzw. zwei Punkte die verkannten oder angreifen könnten.
Das Aufbiegen kommt hinzu.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. März 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ist der Ring für die Carbongabel individuell angefertigt musst du da keine Gewalt wirken lassen.
> Schlitz = 2 Kanten
> 2 Angriffsflächen bzw. zwei Punkte die verkannten oder angreifen könnten.
> Das Aufbiegen kommt hinzu.



Wo soll es denn bei Industrielagern angreifen?


----------



## florianwagner (18. März 2014)

naja ich sag mal son schlitz ist in 10 sekunden da reingemacht, ausserdem hab ich gar nicht vor den ring wieder runter zu machen. wenn ich nen neue gabel hab dann dreh ich mir einfach nen neuen!!!


----------



## florianwagner (18. März 2014)

ach nochwas zur montage. den ring einfach mit dem feuerzeug oder föhn erwärmen und er lässt sich locker leicht aufschieben. wenn er dann abkühlt sitzt er wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. März 2014)

florianwagner schrieb:


> ach nochwas zur montage. den ring einfach mit dem feuerzeug oder föhn erwärmen und er lässt sich locker leicht aufschieben. wenn er dann abkühlt sitzt er wie angegossen.


Deiner evtl. aber ich hatte schon welche wo das nicht ging. Gerade bei Carbong wäre ich auch vorsichtig mit Hitze. Ich habe jedenfalls alle die nicht geschlitzt waren geschlitzt und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Insomnia- (18. März 2014)

Schlitzohr....


----------



## benzman (24. März 2014)

http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/kurbelschrauben-sl11.html


----------



## HRO-Trialer (26. April 2014)

hallo leute
hab gestern auch mal schnell was gemacht.
ist nur nen probestück.
noch einiges programieren und ändern dann kommt er aus carbon.
in moment 50g.mal schaun wie er mit carbon später ist.
ein kleiner kommt auch noch.

wenn es dann soweit ist kommen noch halteschellen,schrauben,spacer,rock ring erstmal dran.
am überlegen bin ich auch schon ob ich mir vieleicht mal auf probe kurbeln mache.


----------



## Typhi (26. April 2014)

Da fehlt der Echo Schriftzug oben


----------

